#ubuntu-za 2011-07-25
<nlsthzn> kthxbai
<apie> morning all
<superfly> morning apie
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<apie> more Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> lo PIE
<Kilos> GGRRR
<Kilos> lo apie
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, can you still make coffee
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi morgs magespawn 
<morgs> morning!
<magespawn> howdy morgs kilos
<superfly> heya morgs, magespawn
<magespawn> hey 
<kbmonkey> hope all is very well today
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> not getting the nitdroid installer to work yet
<magespawn> found some more info here http://talk.maemo.org/showpost.php?p=759371&postcount=1 fyi
<Kilos> does anyone have an idea if you can make a usb startup disk from the live cd on a windows lappy 
<Kilos> or can you only make the startup drive from a working system
 * Kilos waves to nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and sakhi and nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey you winning?
<nlsthzn> Hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> no it's going slow oom Kilos 
<Kilos> as long as its going forwards then thats ok
<kbmonkey> true oom
<sakhi> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> winter in ptown
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos good night, sleep warm :)
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> here is a scary thought
<Symmetria> I'm pushing more traffic to zimbabwe than to neotel
<Symmetria> ...........
<Kerbero> Symmetria: join us on #linux on irc.sun.ac.za
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-26
<sakhi> mornings
<superfly> morning sakhi
<superfly> morning maiatoday!
<apie> morning
<superfly> hiya apie
<apie> hello superfly :)
<apie> hmmm this coffee sure is good on a cold cold morning. what's with this cold front on the east coast, whoa.
<Langjan> Hi all the boffins, what do I do now? Ubuntu installed some updates but is now sticking on update manager/applying changes/bumblebee configuration/do you want to reconfigure bumblebee???  but the "yes" and "no" buttons do not work.  
<apie> hi Langjan 
<apie> sorry I can't say, I never had that before, bumblebee that is. 
<apie> no pop-up boxes in the background waiting for an answer?
<Langjan> Yes apie, the popup box asks whether I want to reconfigure bumblebee but the yes and no buttons are inactive
<Langjan> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<apie> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> Langjan, are you winning
<Langjan> dis koud en nat in Barberton
<Kilos> lo apie 
<apie> dis koud en nat op die oos kus ook :(
<Kilos> nog nie nat hier nie, net koud
<apie> dit reen al vir 2 dae
<Langjan> Kilos, I have not been to my wifes machine if thats what you mean
<Kilos> aw Langjan i was wondering why it didnt keep the icons right
<apie> Langjan, is there a little arrow to drop down that update box and see details?
<Kilos> apie, julle gelukkig julle is nie naby die sneeu nie
<Langjan> Yes, but that's not an urgent problem. I have this bumblebee update bug nuisance at the moment 
<Langjan> Yes apie, thats where I found the box that wants to know if I want to reconfigure and then does not permit me to select anything
<Kilos> Langjan, what is bumblebee for?
<apie> Langjan, is it not a text output? do you not need to press Y/N on the key board?
<Langjan> I have no idea, tried to find it in the applications, no success
<Langjan> OK thanks apie, that got it going...swaar as jy dom is
<apie> ag nee ons leer maar so :)
<apie> dit word net makliker
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> slim apie 
<Kilos> hy like om outoppies te help
<nuvolari> o/
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari Het jy gewen met pa se rekenaar seun?" 2 days, 12 hours, 34 minutes and 54 seconds ago
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed een daar
<nuvolari> nee oom, nog nie reggekom met dit nie
<Kilos> pa se pc reg?
<nuvolari> gaan 'n nuwe een vir hulle aanskaf
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> s/goed/oraait/
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Langjan> dankie boffins, my stelsel is nou weer op datum. Sien julle weer as die neukenaar weer neuk, intussen gaan ek nou probeer gholf speel tussen die reendruppels...
<Kilos> hows the superfly and family, ,apart from cold
<apie> no problem Langjan :)
<superfly> Kilos: ya, alright
<Kilos> geniet Langjan 
<apie> hello nuvolari 
<Langjan> jys 'n slim apie, nie soos kilos s'n wat net kan huh se nie!
<Langjan> Dankie kilos
<Kilos> lmga
<apie> lmga!
<Langjan> ekook
<Langjan> hiehieha
<Kilos> gaan speel jy
<Langjan> ok boetie ek maak so, groetnis van huis tot huis
<Kilos> dankie oom
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> lo apie, superfly 
<apie> I can't find out where google chrome keeps saved passwords. not even google knows :p
<Kilos> lol
<apie> logging off a bit, catch you folks later
<Kilos> k
<nuvolari> apie: do you mean to clean them or the actual location?
<apie> the passwords? I want to move them into my ~Private directory so they are encrypted.
<apie> i'll keep on looking later, it must be in .config/google-chrome some where. will look more later
<nuvolari> stormy day
<Kilos> is there something wrong with the internet or is it gmail thats battling to connect
<Kilos> evolution struggling here
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hey drubin , all well?
<Kilos> afternoon maiatoday 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> Maaz: when did you learn german?
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<highvoltage> Symmetria: http://www.cablemap.info/
<highvoltage> (you've probably seen that before)
<highvoltage> (or know it by heart)
<Symmetria> tumbleweed
<Symmetria> I'm around
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hmmm nagapie
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<kbmonkey> he
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
 * Kilos thinks everyone is frozen here
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
<Symmetria> *HRM* 
<Symmetria> there is a very interesting trend on .za internet
<Symmetria> with traffic moving locally
<tumbleweed> does that mean hosting in za has become affordable?
<highvoltage> did IS ever provide a split routing package that they do the split routing on their side?
 * highvoltage remembered it being high on the wishlist on IS labs
<superfly> www.humblebundle.com
<kbmonkey> ah great stuff superfly :)
<kbmonkey> love the humble bundles
<nuvolari> not for me this time
<nuvolari> :-/
 * nuvolari is upset
<nuvolari> my bro-in-law's old lappy is really a doorstop, or a big paperweight
<nuvolari> I finally gave up on it
<kbmonkey> :/
<nuvolari> the real reason I'm upset is because he expected my parents to communicate with it properly for a long time, which I'm afraid is over
<nuvolari> personally I believe that if you give someone something, don't do it half-heartedly
<nuvolari> *something to someone
<kbmonkey> i hear you!
<nuvolari> ok. enough ranting for one night :P
<nuvolari> so, how are you kbmonkey?
<nuvolari> sad to say that I did not make much progress :(
<kbmonkey> like when they expect a 9 year old laptop that had 3 owners to still work when you fix it :p
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: exactly!
<kbmonkey> there's a new humble bundle out as superfly just posted the link
<nuvolari> ye, I first need to finish the previous bundle :P
<kbmonkey> ja nee, I had such a laptop to 'fix'. cdrom kept falling out the case, no jokes! 
<kbmonkey> but we can rant all we want, in the end, its how you take care of your hardware :)
<kbmonkey> ag ja today was a rough one, didnt get to eat breakfast lunch or supper, and its still pouring. tomorrow will be better :]
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: jinne! ja, het dit daar ook so kwaai gereën?
<nuvolari> nonstop for over 24 hours now
<nuvolari> *non-stop
<nuvolari> People complained about the cold this morning, but I took a cold shower, so I didn't feel the cold :P
<kbmonkey> ha ha! thats the way!
<kbmonkey> ja it snowed in escourt region
<nuvolari> lol, people don't listen when given instuctions for the biometric entry
<nuvolari> so today it's raining cats and dogs
<nuvolari> and because they didn't listen, they rush to get in
<nuvolari> and then don't properly put their fingers on the pad
<nuvolari> then people need to run around opening doors :P
<kbmonkey> ha ha. sounds like chaos!
<nuvolari> worked for me every time 
<nuvolari> this is so wrong
<nuvolari> superfly: all your fault
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> humblebundle 3 looks awesome!
<kbmonkey> i know, right!
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-27
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<marcog> Maaz: https://twitter.com/marcog/statuses/96114942368948224
<Maaz> marcog: marcog: "Those in Jhb, your @startupweekend: http://goo.gl/OfYS3 Check #swcapetown for comments on ours. Business ppl, devs and designers needed!"
<marcog> i know quite a few of you are in josie ^
<inetpro> good morning
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning everyone
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<nuvolari> môre oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo sdehaan 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> nuvolari, wanneer jy tyd het se wat jy gedoen het en wat gebeur het op pa se lappy. sommer inna pos as jy lus is
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, die ding is skroot
<nuvolari> vries randomly
<Kilos> maar net vandat daar die virus was
<Kilos> he nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oom, ek dink nie dit was die rede nie
<nuvolari> o/bu8
<nuvolari> hmm.
<superfly> nuvolari: ping
<Symmetria> wheeee
<Symmetria> I just got given a bottle of whisky :)
 * Symmetria is drinking tonight :P
<nuvolari> superfly: pong
<nuvolari> Symmetria: when you drive somewhere, remember it's NOT a life-like racing game in your mechanical gaming-chair
<nuvolari> superfly: *ping*
<superfly> nuvolari: pong
<Tonberry> nuvolari for Symmetria it is
<nuvolari> superfly: ag, I meant pong:P
<nuvolari> you pinged me first
<superfly> nuvolari: yeah, was about openlp
<nuvolari> ah
<kbmonkey> evening all o/
<Kilos> hiya all
<Kilos> kinda cold hey
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather pta
<Maaz> highvoltage: City not found
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather pretoria
<Maaz> highvoltage: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> lol
<highvoltage> Kilos: Maaz seems to agree with you :)
<Kilos> he is disconnected from the weather site here high
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> its gonna be 4°c here tonight
<Kilos> hows things highvoltage 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wassup bro
<highvoltage> Kilos: great thanks and you?
<Kilos> hows the plans for the course
<Kilos> great ty highvoltage 
<kbmonkey> hello kilos my vriend!
<Kilos> you peeps are the brains
<Kilos> how can jedirc on the fone use less data than xchat on the pc
<kbmonkey> it does?
<Kilos> will jedirc on the pc use less too
<Kilos> yaeh i was on all day via fone 3 days ago and used 400k
<kbmonkey> how would me measure irc usage?
<Kilos> a day on pc is over a meg
<highvoltage> coincidence?
<Kilos> iftop
<kbmonkey> but is that browsing and everything else on th epc
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> only xchat open
<highvoltage> it's just possible that one day is busier than another? otherwise you could run it through wireshark and see if xchat sends all your chatting to google or something
<Kilos> with iftop you can see what uses the most data
<highvoltage> with wireshark you can see exactly what it's sending/receiving. so you could see if there's a plugin or something that does more than just irc
<Kilos> lol i got the shark but just activated dunno what else to do there
<Kilos> oh my thats very involved
<highvoltage> yep, it will show you everything that goes over the wire. it's probably best to just let it write to a file for a bit and then you can use your favourite tools to look at it.
<Kilos> we need to ask the crash kid to fix maaz so he can see pretoria weather
<Kilos> kbmonkey, so hows the course planning going
<kbmonkey> not having done this before is a new experience Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gonna be exciting
<kbmonkey> sure is!
<Kilos> inetpro, hoe gaan dit?
<kbmonkey> leer jy saam ons oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> natuurlik man
<Kilos> ek is dan ingeteken of hoe?
<Kilos> kan net nie die online goed doen nie
<Kilos> ek wonder waar is ou neelsie
<Kilos> siek alweer
<kbmonkey> that's not nice :(
<Kilos> me or him?
<kbmonkey> him
<kbmonkey> siek wees is nie lekker nie
<Kilos> yeah but he is fighting arabs bugs
<Kilos> and eating to many dates and camel steaks
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do you have to know how to setup IRQ's as well. arent they set by default
<kbmonkey> yes you learn that too Kilos, but not so much
<Kilos> ah ty
<kbmonkey> you do learn what they are, and how to disable automatic irq assignment with a boot option
<Kilos> but thats in the bios
<kbmonkey> useful when the boot fails for certain hardware
<Kilos> oic
<kbmonkey> its the noapic boot option 
<kbmonkey> plug and play eliminated the need to assign IRQ's
<Kilos> ok ty so it not a big worry then unless you have hardware probs
<kbmonkey> yes, luckily we have plug and play. irq's were a nightmare to deal with
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo everyone
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> lo lo
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo apie
 * nuvolari tips hat
<Kilos> lol
 * kbmonkey peers through monacle
<nuvolari> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-HP-620-Notebook.41832.0.html
<nuvolari> Maaz: define monacle
<Maaz> nuvolari: I don't know about monacle. Maybe you meant Manacle, Monocle, manacle or monocle?
<nuvolari> Maaz: google monacle
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Home [Monocle]" http://www.monocle.com/ :: "Monocle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monocle :: "The Monocle Restaurant" http://themonocle.com/ :: "Urban Dictionary: Monacle" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Monacle :: "Yelp App -- Monacle Augmented Reality Demo‏ - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZyOZBqI8FM :: "DIY Night Vision Monacle with IR LEDs | Hack N Mod" http://hack
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> heh, last one kbmonkey ?
 * nuvolari imagines kbmonkey in army gear
<kbmonkey> yes!
<kbmonkey> paintball warriors!
<Kilos> great fun that
<nuvolari> g'evening lengau 
<Kilos> hiya lengau 
 * nuvolari itches to support humblebundle 3
<lengau> Hi guys
<kbmonkey> hi lengau 
<kbmonkey> i bought my bundle last night nuvolari !
<kbmonkey> Linux users paying 3 times as much as windows :) 
<kbmonkey> that Cogs game is stunning. so simple, so clever. beautiful
 * nuvolari checks to see if he can reach the 3x price
<nuvolari> whut! :( the average is waaay less than humblebundle 2
<nuvolari> IIRC
<nuvolari> but that means It's in my budget range :D
 * nuvolari <3 Google checkout
<kbmonkey> do you need a credit card for GCO?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ye
<nuvolari> sho
<nuvolari> will download the rest at the office :O
 * Kilos yawns
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> sien julle môre
<kbmonkey> ah he's gone to bed
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-28
<scar[w]> kan dit nie glo nie http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=131132292207915&w=2
<sakhi> morning
 * Symmetria eyes you all
<Mandy> Hi, I need some help setting up a network printer
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> anyone having issues with gmail?
<nuvolari> (slowness, "still working")
<sakhi> gmail is fine with me.
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> mmmm
 * Squirm goes makes another cuppa
<nuvolari> and so the DE-war starts... not?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> mmm
<Squirm> DE?
<nuvolari> Desktop Environment
<nuvolari> Squirm: lo, btw :P
<scar[w]> Yeah over a stupid name, imho 'System Settings' isn't even the correct words to use. 'Desktop Environment Settings' is more like it
<hihanhoesj> Hi all
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> internet really struggling here today
<Barco> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, sorry to bug you but can you please tell me how to find my /tmp/ file/dir
<Kilos> the path
<Kilos> i hunted home but its not there
<superfly> Kilos: uh, how do you find your home dir?
<Kilos> places home
<superfly> how do you find / ?
<Kilos> cd /
<superfly> so find /tmp then.
<Kilos> ok i try ty
<Kilos> i so doff at times. thanks for the reminder
<superfly> :-)
<Kilos> hehe /tmp is not in /home no wonder i couldnt find it
 * Kilos bangs head against wall
<Kilos> lo Hodgestar queery 
<Kilos> hehe here is the guy with the cough
<queery> hi iim Kilos 
<Kilos> hi hihanhoesj 
<Kilos> hehe
<Hodgestar> Lo Kilos.
<Barco> Can anyone give me a point in the right direction with Apache troubleshooting . I'm having trouble viewing flash files on LAN
<Barco> Tried httpd but the channel blocks posting...
<superfly> Barco: give us more details
<superfly> and use a pastebin for pasting stuff
<Barco> Ok,I have a LTSP setup with Apache server running a moodle site.
<Barco> I recently migrated to local apps for web content.
<Barco> Subsequently had to migrate my website to allow it to be viewed over the LAN in stead of on LOCALHOST
<Barco> I can view all flash content from the server in web browser but not on clients.
<Barco> Client shows up a blank flash object that shows flash content not loaded when right clicked.
<Barco> Here's what apache shows in it's log http://pastebin.com/nH3UNukQ
<Barco> Been asking on the Moodle channel, they seem to suspect a problem with apache config.
<Barco> I personally am not sure.
<superfly> Barco_: I don't see any issues in the access log, the server is returning normal output for flash files... are you sure that you have flash installed on the clients?
<Squirm> any suggestions for a good music player in debian?
<Squirm> besides rhythmbox
<superfly> amarok?
<Squirm> I dont use KDE
<Squirm> well, I know I dont need to, but it'll probably pull a bunch of KDE packages
<Squirm> I know this is the Ubuntu chan, but im running Debian with Pekwm and my wm
<superfly> You asked, I answered. If you had specified that you didn't want a KDE application, then I wouldn't have answered.
<Squirm> true ^^
<Tonberry> banshee, not that i like it much
<Kilos> Squirm, cant you use VLC medfia player
<Kilos> media too
<Kilos> plays everything here
<Squirm> I am, but I dont find it the best music player
<Kilos> what do you find better and in what way 
<Squirm> I like having the media manager part to it as well
<Squirm> ooooh
<Squirm> Exaile
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> if you make an install usb drive must you first copy a mbr to it or something
<Kilos> ian and i have make them with startup disk creator but neither his nor mine will boot even though bios sees the device
<Kilos> i have also looked at inetbootin but dunno where to find the iso to use
<Kilos> cant get it to see the iso on the cd
<Kilos> he is trying to get ubuntu onto a lappy that doesnt see the cdrom after a virus hit winsuckas
<superfly> Kilos: a virus won't affect the hardware
<Kilos> superfly, i think it actually got into the bios,  like mine did a while ago
<Kilos> but even if its the cdrom then it can work from flash if we can make one for him
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Langjan> Hi the young boffins, is there hope for me?   http://pastebin.com/ntvNhue9.  Perhaps I should stick to something easy, like golf? 
<superfly> Langjan: it's a Windows setup file, it you can't unzip it
<Langjan> OK thanks, so I will have to do it on windows xp on my virtualbox or seek other options.
<Langjan> Kilos, you there? Could you please repeat the command to reload Thunderbird? I will make a note this time, seems like I will have to reload TB every time I install updates. 
<superfly> Langjan: you can also use WINE
<Langjan> Thanks Superfly, but I tend to shy away, battled with wine previously, maybe my capacity for alcohol is low?  
<superfly> hahaha
<superfly> Langjan: WINE is a program that gives you the ability to run Windows programs on Linux
<superfly> I play a lot of my games thanks to WINE
<Langjan> I cannot remember the details, but I think it gave me hassles and caused me to have to clean install eventually. My impression is that you should not mess around with non-ubuntu applications if you do not know what you are doing...   
<Langjan> Sorry, I see it is an ubuntu appl
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-29
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Alo Mr. superfly ... all well?
<superfly> as well as it can be, I guess
<nlsthzn> ? Can it be better?
<superfly> ye., I could have no debt, be earning enough to own a house, and have enough moola to supply my gadget addiction
<superfly> *yes
<superfly> but that's not what I have, so I would have to say that it's as good as it can be at the moment
<nlsthzn> Oh that... yup... it never gets good enough in that case :p
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn hows ya
<nlsthzn> Alo Uncle Kilos ... how is you?
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> well ty. 
<Kilos> just cold
<Kilos> max of 15 today
<hihanhoesj> Hello
<hihanhoesj> Anyone of you ever get {l2,pp}tp to work with a freeradius -> Active Directory without using PAP?
<hihanhoesj> Or is it just (and less painfull) to cut off my leg with a butter knife?
<hihanhoesj> s/just/just easier/
<nlsthzn> hihanhoesj: sounds easier to use the knife
<nlsthzn> then again I have no idea what you said :)
<nlsthzn> I just watched a show on Black Holes... I should stop... it only hurts my head thinking like this and afterwards I feel really stupid because I still don't get it :D
<hihanhoesj> lol
<hihanhoesj> I though the knife might be easier...
<hihanhoesj> Maybe I should try the GLUG-chat list first before I go and fetch the knife...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hiya Langjan hows thinghs
<Kilos> things too
<Langjan> Hi kilos, Juanita's thighs are wonderful, no deterioration since we married in '71. Things are also fine thanks.
<Kilos> lol thats great to hear
<Kilos> you musta done something right
<Langjan> for sure. kilos, please repeat that command to reinstall thunderbird, I will need to make a note of it so as to not worry you again
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall thunderbird
<Kilos> you may feel free to worry me at anytime i am online
<Langjan> Many thanks, where do you find these commands? 
<Kilos> thats why i am here. for the company
<Kilos> i learned them from the guys here that have helped me over the last 2 years
<Vhata> Langjan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Kilos> ty Vhata 
<Kilos> morning
<Langjan> Hi Vhata, thanks
<Langjan> Kilos I still have your inputs to sort out Juanita's icon sizes etc, will try to get at it on the weekend. Ek waardeer jou hulp.
<Kilos> enige tyd
<Kilos> just remember to always use linux stuff or ubuntu if you can.
<Kilos> come on here and ask maaz to google what you need for ubuntu
<Kilos> i can actually just check here from the guys too. 
<Kilos> .exe files and programs are win stuff right?
<Kilos> and bad news for our pcs?
<Langjan> Thanks, I have learnt that lesson the hard way. What about Google Earth (the Linux version?) It gave me hassles once now I am wary... 
<Kilos> i have only used it when i had data a while back and it worked here
<Kilos> if you have probs come on here and ask , someone will have used and sorted whatever is bugging you
<Kilos> Langjan, do you know how to use maaz
<Langjan> OK I have to go, will check you later, have a good day
<Kilos> he is the local bot here
<Kilos> go well
<Langjan> No, I thought maaz was a xchat mate...
<Kilos> no ,its a bot that knows lots\
<Langjan> what's a bot? as far as I know they try to break into websites 
<Kilos> Maaz, tell Langjan he is our bot for lotsa pc info
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> robot i think
<Kilos> this one is here for good only
<Langjan> Hi Maaz, alias for good only robot, will chat to you again. 
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Langjan he is our bot for lotsa pc info" 1 minute and 40 seconds ago
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<mark__> hi
<mark__> Kilos, you h here
<Kilos> aw missed him
<Kilos> whoever he might be
<Vhata> well, who joins a channel for 1 minute, demands the attention of somebody, and then buggers off without waiting?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh now i learning something new. is it a demand to use someones nick?
<Kilos> oh my
<hihanhoesj> Hellolol
<Kilos> lo hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> meant to just say lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least yeah happy
<hihanhoesj> still struggling with my VPN stuffs :(
<Kilos> Maaz, define vpn
<Maaz> Kilos: VPN Virtual Private Network 
<hihanhoesj> I see you and Maaz are working together nicely :)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<hihanhoesj> And I am assuming you dont know much about VPN's :)
<Kilos> ha ha absolutely
<Kilos> whats the prob. lets ask maaz
<hihanhoesj> Maaz would not have the asnwer :)
<Kilos> he sometimes gives good links to cures
<Kilos> hehe
<hihanhoesj> I have tried google
<hihanhoesj> in every flavour of the query I can think of...
<Kilos> i dont like google unless maaz gets me the links
<Kilos> what is the prob hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> I just need to find someone that has gotten it working already...
<hihanhoesj> Well the thing is as follows, I have a Linux machine with l2tpns running on it
<hihanhoesj> l2tpns uses freeradius as an authentication backend
<hihanhoesj> I have set up freeradius to use Active Directory as its Authentication Source
<hihanhoesj> if I connect to the l2tp server using cleartext passwords, I can authenticate
<hihanhoesj> and the VPN connects
<hihanhoesj> but I dont want to transmit passwords over the internet in cleartext (due to the obvious reasons)
<Kilos> yip
<hihanhoesj> so I am looking into using CHAP/MS-CHAP to encrypt my password, then send it...
<hihanhoesj> but then I cant authenticate, becuase Active Directory does not return the password for the user to the radius server
<hihanhoesj> so the radius server cant match the incomming Hash to what the hash should be
<Kilos> whew, how do you get that into a googling seek?
<sakhi> Maaz: today
<Maaz> sakhi: today is Friday
<sakhi> www.sysadminday.com
<hihanhoesj> well I basically tried every permutation of "l2tp, freeradius, active directory, chap, mschap, ubuntu" that I could think of :)
<hihanhoesj> I might just end up builing my own auth backend, and bypass AD all together...
<hihanhoesj> but that puts more password strain on the IT Admin...
<Kilos> and guys like froztbite cant help you?
<hihanhoesj> that should read "password _admin_ strain"
<Kilos> yeah
<hihanhoesj> well I only asked for help on here this morning...
<Kilos> did you go to #glug.za
<hihanhoesj> so I thought I would just keep asking every so often, till someone can help :D
<hihanhoesj> I did send an email to the glug-chat... no reponses so far :)
<Kilos> yeah dont lose hope. someone somewhere must know a bit about it
<Kilos> no man go #glug.za here
<Kilos> wow they have also shrunk this year
<hihanhoesj> hmm now I just need to figure out how to switch channels is this IRC client :D
<hihanhoesj> (cant even remember what its called, lol)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up doc?
<Kilos> no change and there
 * inetpro struggling to keep the bosses happy
<inetpro> even on sysadmin day
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> maybe should go on a long leave to another planet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> looks like sysadmin day is not a holiday
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess it's nothing new 
<Kilos> shame man ek kry julle jammer
<Kilos> thats why i went into business on my own long ago. then you get into the mirror and say hi boss
<superfly> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: good idea :-)
<Kilos> only thing is when you do that you find you work even harder, but at least you dont have to listen to someone else making you do it
<inetpro> Kilos: always tough 
<inetpro> you still need to listen to the customer
<Kilos> yes but at least only to them not the boss as well
<inetpro> well my boss is like my customer today
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> way to demanding :-)
<Kilos> yeah some peeps are never happy
<Kilos> but sometimes it helps if you say there are the tools do it better
<Kilos> other times it gets you fired
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but i dunno if good sysadmin guys are easy to replace
<inetpro> Kilos: what gets me most is the decisions that get taken based on flawed assumptions 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> thats where you have to be diplomatic
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> i am gonna try the LPI course and see if i can remember anything
<inetpro> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> just need to get centOS if kbmonkey can still help with it
<Kilos> dunno why they didnt go the ubuntu route
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<Kilos> do one of you know if hihanhoes come right
<Kilos> came
<inetpro> Kilos: the crash kid has jumped in to try and help, they still busy
<Kilos> great. ty inetpro 
<inetpro> it's starting to sound like an interesting challenge
<Kilos> ok i go see too
<inetpro> Kilos: just bits and pieces of info so far
<inetpro> hopefully it will unfold once someone figures it out
<Kilos> its so lekker this community spirit
<Kilos> hmm the glug guys lost their bot
<Kilos> bbl guys
<nuvolari> \o/ got my parents' new lappy
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. Kilos ... or should I say Mr. ubuntu-za :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky
<Kilos> hihanhoesj, dit you win?
<Kilos> did
 * nlsthzn finds it easy to be a big mouth when he is very far away from anyone that could "physically" do anything about it (and even when they are close he prides himeself for never getting punched in the face because he never looks back when he is running away)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> hiya Squirm y
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> goeiedag
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos> you got lotsa time and data nlsthzn 
<Kilos> get youself an ibid bot and teach him how to make tea
<Kilos> i dont think the crash kid has time to work that out
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Not sure who started the rumour of me having enough time...
<Kilos> you did
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nlsthzn> I do however have the means of making my own tea which I will promptly go make myself now (seeing as I apparently have so much time I forgot I said I had :p)
<nlsthzn> Maaz: bite me
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Huh?
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> he can learn to do that
<nlsthzn> Would be better of he learnt to make tea
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> ask him again
<Kilos> or tell him to bite ya
<Kilos> chicken
<Kilos> puuuuk, puk, puk puk, puk
 * Kilos not good at sound effects
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> no man to bite you
<Kilos> eish ek sukkel met my volk
<nlsthzn> Maaz: bite me
<Maaz> Chomps a big chunk outa your butt
<nlsthzn> Kilos: hehe
<nlsthzn> Maaz: bite Kilos 
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sorry...
<nlsthzn> \:/
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is my friend
<nlsthzn> Maaz: no need to be sorry... just be careful
<Maaz> nlsthzn: *blink*
<nlsthzn> apology accepted
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo lengau 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> night Kilo[tab]
<nuvidadlappy> o/
<nuvidadlappy> g'evening
<nuvidadlappy> hmm, what software would one's parents need set up on a laptop?
<superfly> nuvidadlappy: as long as it's Linux, it's fine.
<nuvidadlappy> I'm going to make it a dualboot
<nuvidadlappy> the 3g card isn't 100% reliable :-/
<nuvidadlappy> it needs sudo-skills to work
<superfly> nuvidadlappy: office suite, gimp, browser, e-mail client with calendar
<nuvidadlappy> which my dad doesn't have
<nuvidadlappy> libre-office, check. gimp - todo, chrome - check. gmail - g+ - check
<nuvidadlappy> oh, and: vlc, banshee, check
<nuvidadlappy> avast! check
<nuvidadlappy> (for the windows part)
<nuvidadlappy> it's sad really. almost 400Mb in one night to get windows usable
<nuviwubi> :> ossum
<nuviwubi> ok, so this modem doesn't use usb_modeswitch
 * nuviwubi tries to recall how to execute a command on device plugin
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-30
<Kilos> morning all of you on this cold sat morn
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> lo superfly drubin and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Wolfeyes> Morning everyone.
<Kilos> lo Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> no one here
<Wolfeyes> That's ok, still working on this program prefferences
<Wolfeyes> -f
<Wolfeyes> Still seeing how to work that other o/s as well lol (Not saying the name...lol)
<pateevee> .
<Kilos> hi pateevee 
<pateevee> hallo oom
<pateevee> :P
<Kilos> lol. wie is jy
<pateevee> :O
<pateevee> hoe meen oom?
<Kilos> lmga het ek jou vergeet of het jy n ander nick wat ek ken?
<pateevee> miskien
<Kilos> hehe
<pateevee> ek't gou irc vir my pa opgestel
<pateevee> sal sien of hy dit wel gaan gebruik
<Kilos> ah nuvolari 
<pateevee> hy noem hierdie sy TV (teevee)
<Kilos> hehe
<pateevee> ja nee, ek weet ek is nie baie oorspronklik met nicks nie
<Kilos> se vir hom ek se dag oom
<pateevee> elvis left the building for a second
<pateevee> wb Wolfeyes
<Kilos> hehe
<pateevee> Kilos: so ek't ubuntu via wubi hier geinstalleer
<Kilos> eish
<pateevee> i understood that the lappy came with Win 7 home... but it has professional on
<pateevee> so I thought i'll keep it there :P
<Kilos> ek like daai wubi niks. ons het te veel gesukkel daarmee
<pateevee> hmm. why oom?
<pateevee> so far no problems
<Kilos> vra die wolf hoe ons gesukkel hey
<pateevee> except I did not find the windows filesystem where I expected it
<Kilos> win pro costs much more than home so you scored inna way
<pateevee> Kilos: exactly oom :P
<pateevee> but I don't know what I exactly score
<pateevee> it's pretty useless by default
<Kilos> but i still think they only good for the dustbin
<pateevee> in a way
<Kilos> did you get the cd with it
<pateevee> I uninstalled MS office, norton internet, and all other stuffs
<Kilos> dont leave it without a good antivirus
<Kilos> or firewall
<pateevee> Kilos: I installed avast!
<Kilos> yip thats one of the best if not the best
<Kilos> and doesnt slow the pc like amg i think it was called
<pateevee> maar ek leer hom ubuntu :P so hy moet probeer om ubuntu eerder te gebruik
<Kilos> ja ek stem leer hom mooi
<Kilos> het jy die cd saam gekry
<pateevee> ja oom, beide Win 7 Pro en die drywer cd vir die lappy
<Kilos> en ons kan hom altyd help van hier af
<Kilos> daai win 7 can jy verkoop ek dink
<Kilos> as ek dit reg het is win pro n paar duisend rande werd
<pateevee> as my pa regkom sal ek later vir hom net ubuntu opsit
<pateevee> nee oom, dis net vir verspreiding saam met die lappy
<Kilos> kom ons hoop
<pateevee> ek dink nie my pa gaan dit so lekker regkry nie :P
<pateevee> al is ons almal hier om te help
<pateevee> hy is nie 'n geek soos oom was nie
<Kilos> ja maar as jy n wettige cd het can jy dit op nog 2 pcs installeer
<Kilos> ai
<pateevee> ek probeer nou vir my pa oom se blog wys
<pateevee> dalk probeer hy ook blog :P
<pateevee> maar ek glo nie
<Kilos> lmga
 * Wolfeyes scrolls up
<Kilos> pateevee, kry ook vir hom zonealarm firewall
<Wolfeyes> hey pateevee 
<Wolfeyes> Lol @ elvis leaving.
<pateevee> lo Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> brb
<pateevee> oom, ek't oom in my pa se google+ sirkel gesit
<pateevee> hy't nog nie baie mense nie :P
<Kilos> dankie pateevee ek sal gaan kuier wanneer die data groei
<pateevee> dis 100% oom
<pateevee> dit mag dalk lank neem vir my pa om te reply 
<pateevee> met die hand wat sukkel en so
<pateevee> so hy en my ma skype maar net
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> oh ya ek vergeet van skype
<Kilos> maar dis duur op broadband
<Wolfeyes> It does use a lot. But I think those new data contracts you showed me Kilos are pretty good.
<Wolfeyes> The one's from Mtn.
<Kilos> yeah if you can spend time after midnight
<pateevee> ye, that's the one my parents have
<Kilos> otherwise its only 10g
<Kilos> im sure skyping will eat that in less than a month
<Wolfeyes> If I remember correctly they spoke of off peak not midnight.
<Kilos> oh maybe
<Wolfeyes> Off peak is 20h00 to 7h00
<pateevee> ye, the only problem I have now is that they can't check the data usage without going to windows or putting the sim in a phone
<pateevee> bah
<pateevee> maybe they have a data usage monitor on a website?
<pateevee> Kilos: maybe you know oom?
<Kilos> lol i put sim in fone every night
<Wolfeyes> Can't you load the mtn program in wine just to see the data usage?
<Kilos> there is a vodafone goodie pateevee 
<Wolfeyes> or that ^
<pateevee> the only wine I like is the wine from the cape region :P
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> Didn't you say you on win7 ?
<Kilos> pateevee, look at vodafone mobile connect i dunno if it will see data
<Wolfeyes> In the new hardware there is a place on the tabs to check your balance if you loaded it in win.
<Wolfeyes> or software... er
<Kilos> yes but he wants his dad to use ubuntu Wolfeyes 
<pateevee> Wolfeyes: win 7 with dualboot/wubi ubuntu
<pateevee> ya :-/
<pateevee> wait wait
<pateevee> there's that mobile thingy
<pateevee> I need to find it
<Wolfeyes> but then you on mtn also so vodacom wouldn't work.
<Kilos> yeah i am hunting for the other one
<pateevee> there's a tool in synaptic
<Kilos> wammu or gammu
<Kilos> ?
<pateevee> ya!
<pateevee> that oom
<pateevee> thanks
<Wolfeyes> Haven't heard of them.
<Kilos> only they cant see my saudi modem
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> there was another thing too but i forget its name now
<pateevee> there's a lot of new stuff for gsm devices
<pateevee> gsm-utils
<pateevee> and gnome-something too
<pateevee> gnome-phone-manager
<pateevee> geez, I almost removed a guy from my g+ circle today
<pateevee> telling me to use OpenOffice over LibreOffice
<pateevee> pffft
<Kilos> lol
<pateevee> supposedly something about file issues
<Wolfeyes> lol
<pateevee> my dad is now uberconnected :P
<pateevee> g+, twitter, irc, googletalk
<pateevee> all in the blink of an eye
<Kilos> hee hee and no pidgin?
<pateevee> empathy
<Kilos> i prefer pidgin
<pateevee> moet net kyk of daar 'n autojoin is vir irc
<pateevee> ah, there we go
<pateevee> should be automagically connecting
<Kilos> pateevee, where does that gnome-phone-manager go and hide
<pateevee> weet nog nie oom
<pateevee> it just finished installing
<pateevee> will have a look now
<Kilos> ah in system tools
<Kilos> applications system tools
<Kilos> you might need to activate system tools
<Kilos> no thats for smsing
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i cant find it
<Kilos> sigh
<pateevee> wammu freezing on me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> mine wants to connect to a fone via bluetooth  so i gave up because the modem got no bluetooth
<pateevee> ya, having problems too
<pateevee> it's working on my laptop though
<Kilos> maybe that gnome-phone-manager might see the modem. wammu wants bt connecting
<Kilos> grrr
<pateevee> giving up
<pateevee> :(
<Kilos> yeah maybe better to put sim in fone
<Kilos> that fone manager is in /usr/share but i dunno why it didnt give a shortcut somewhere
<Kilos> :( hehe
<pateevee> waso oom?
<Kilos> ek het die search opsie gebruik
<Kilos> en dis in filesystem
<Kilos> /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<Kilos> maar daar niks op desktop nie
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maar miskien wil dit ook net smse stuur
<Kilos> wat is irda pateevee 
<pateevee> infra rooi oom
<Kilos> hoe is die modem gekonnekteer
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> en at
<pateevee> at is ek nie seker nie
<pateevee> dis 'n protocol
<Kilos> het n ander ding hier ook
<pateevee> vir fone
<Kilos> gMobileMedia
<Kilos> maar dit soek hoe jy wil konnekt
<pateevee> hmm. ja nee, ek raak so bietjie verlore oom
<pateevee> ek dink dis oraait vir actual fone
<Kilos> ja ek dink nie hulle werk op 3g modems nie
<Kilos> en baie mense gebruik hulle deesdae
<Kilos> veral met lappies
<Kilos> sjoe ek dors nou al hierdie gesoekery
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty fella
<Maaz> Who is your fella Kilos?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<pateevee> ok, gaan gou windoze toe om te check of als nog werk :P
<pateevee> o, en ek moet pidgin daar install
<pateevee> bbiab
<Kilos> lol
<pateevee> pidgin
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pidgin is grand
<pateevee> kan dit launch met startup oom?
<pateevee> in windows
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> startup apps ek dink
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> vra Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, ping
<Wolfeyes> I'm here
<Wolfeyes> Just reading quick
<Kilos> hy het dit al lank op win
<pateevee> geez, my dad has 7.3 GB bandwidth left
<pateevee> And I only realize it now :P
<Kilos> en debbie het dit ook
<pateevee> it expires on the 21st
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> stuur bietjie
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> You should be able to add it to start up programs
<pateevee> was a mission
<pateevee> geez
<Wolfeyes> just trying to find it
<Wolfeyes> Haven't used win7 to long
<pateevee> but... there's no way to tell it to connect co a channel
<pateevee> *to
<Kilos> yes there is
<Wolfeyes> yes there is
<Kilos> snap
<Wolfeyes> You owe me a coke
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> pateevee, accounts
<Kilos> add
<Kilos> oh you mean to a channel here?
<pateevee> Kilos: ja oom
<Kilos> i use xchat for here
<Kilos> even works on windows
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat for win7
<Maaz> Kilos: "xchat.org • View topic - xchat and windows 7" http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4842 :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://www.xchat.org/ :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/download/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "Portable XChat-WDK for Windows 7 - An IRC chat program - Windows 7 ..." http://www.windows7download.com/win7-portable-xchat-wdk/patjqpxi.html :: "xchat Windows 7 
<Kilos> xchat is beter vir toppies
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> pidgin lekker vir mxit,msn aim en so aan
<Wolfeyes> 2mins just testing
<Kilos> hmm
<Wolfeyes> Ok pateevee lets have a look and see
<Wolfeyes> Xchat, Network list, 
<Wolfeyes> Click on freenode, 
<Kilos> he is on pidgin Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> then connect
<Wolfeyes> Not xchat...
<Wolfeyes> Ok hold on...
<Wolfeyes> You could have done it with xchat too.
<Symmetri1> xchat aqua ftw! :)
<Symmetri1> (but thats os-x only) :(
<Symmetri1> strangely I cant stand normal xchat
<pateevee> bleh
<Wolfeyes> 2mins
<pateevee> not going to struggle with xchat
<Kilos> lol
<pateevee> it's not like my dad is connected 24/7
<pateevee> unlike us
<Kilos> do you want to use pidgin just for irc pateevee 
 * Symmetri1 sighs and wanders off to finish packing and then go to london
<Symmetri1> back from there I guess
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Symmetria> heh, london tomorrow, amsterdam on wednesday
<Symmetria> ghana on sunday
<Symmetria> crazy
<pateevee> classic http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/2010/02/25/demotivational-posters-blitzkrieg/?from=recMap1
<Kilos> eish
<Symmetria> I like debtceilingcat!
<Symmetria> http://debtceilingcat.tumblr.com/
<Symmetria> lol @ debt ceiling cat sees four treeeelllion dollars
<Langjan> Hi Maaz, do you have some advice for me please? Trying to update on my wife's Ubuntu 11.04, feedback says "it seems that the daemon died"
 * nlsthzn waves
<Langjan> Hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hallo Oom Langjan :)
<Langjan> how are you doing?
<nlsthzn> Oh, I am OK... Got a nice long night shift to get passed but nothing really to complain about :)... how about things over there in ZA?
<Langjan> Fine thanks, just a long winter. Fortunately we are in a warm area
<nlsthzn> Yup. It has sounded like a tough one so far. Not something I miss (then again, the tough summer here more than makes up for it :/ )
<Langjan> Have you any idea what to do when update mgr on Ubuntu 11.04 says "it seems like the daemon died"?
<nlsthzn> Langjan: Hmmm... no that is a new one for me... To update the package info an easy command to enter in a terminal is "sudo apt-get update" (without the quotation marks) ... Maybe try that and see if there is another error?
<Langjan> unable to locate package updates
<Langjan> update mgr says updates are downloaded but not installed
<Langjan> Sorry, the wife's calling me to dinner,hope you get thro you long shift ok
<nlsthzn> Langjan: next step after that one is to run "sudo apt-get upgrade" 
<Langjan> Thanks nlsthzn, that has gotten it excited about something - running like the neighbor's kid's nose...
<nlsthzn> Langjan: haha... let us hope it is running in the right direction...
<Langjan> lol, looks like it knows where it's going
<nlsthzn> you can add the two command together... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ... this is all you ever need to keep your install up to date in any version of Ubuntu ;)
<Langjan> ok many thanks, that's good to know
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Kilos> hiya Langjan 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar
 * nlsthzn is glad to have been of assistance
 * nlsthzn waves @ Uncle Kilos 
<Langjan> goed dankie, nlsthzn has just helped me get my wife's machine to do the updates you suggested to start with 
<Kilos> good so she is happy too now
<Langjan> 120 Mb of them
<Langjan> don't know yet, will see what the icons etc look like when were done
<Kilos> yeah. lol i got 120m thaT I HAVE BLOCKED FROM UPDATING HERE
<Kilos> sorry for caps
<nlsthzn> Langjan: is there a problem with your interface on 11.04?
<Langjan> that's what John Smit said today
<Langjan> sorry for caps
 * nlsthzn doesn't want to talk/think about rugby until the World Cup... :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they played maar sleg
<Kilos> school team
 * superfly forgets that not everyone in here is a geek
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Langjan> agreed, don't know about interface but the icons and some sites, e-mails etc keep on going small and some on the desktop seem unable to adjust at all
<Kilos> you have also watched superfly 
<superfly> what is his "rugby" you speak of?
<Kilos> and at the time you said you enjoyed it
<superfly> *this
<Langjan> First time ever that the 'boks have conceded 80 points in 2 consecutive matches..
<Langjan> also first time ever they have a g.m..t for a coach 
<Kilos> so you updating now Langjan 
<Kilos> what did i give you wrong
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<Langjan> nlsthzn, there is a problem with icon size settings and settings on e-mails and websites that keep going small, almost infinitesmal
<Langjan> yes, updating now kilos
<Kilos> ok we see when its done
<nlsthzn> Interesting problem... Is this happening in Unity or Gnome-classic (or both)?
<Langjan> seems like its done, just doing some checks now  
<Langjan> Gnome classic, how do I get to unity? But I want to get back to gnome 
<Kilos> stay on gnome till pc is working fine
<Kilos> one step at a time
<nlsthzn> :)
<Langjan> ok, the sizes on thunderbird seem fine now (hooray) but the icons and eg the little circle that says wait i'm working are still very small
<Kilos> then go check those settings again in system appearance
<Langjan> other icons are the ones in the panel that indicate sound, power, mail, where do I set these in system appearance?
<Kilos> system preferences appearance fonts
<Kilos> are you there Langjan 
<Langjan> I'm here but it is, inter alia, the icons next to the headings in preferences appearance
<Kilos> yes now go to fonts
<Kilos> in application font tick where it says 10 and go to 14
<Langjan> ok but be patient please, I am working on 2 computers
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> it is on 14, has been all the time
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> and the others
<Langjan> aha
<Langjan> ahaha
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> my system is on 11 and those icons are fine...
<Langjan> but they do not seem to be adjustable anywhere that I have been and I have been around.
<Kilos> i dont see system on maverick
<Kilos> application, document, desktop,window title and fixed width
<Kilos> are you still in those appearance settings
<Langjan> youve lost me now, application, document? 
<Kilos> in system. appearance 
<Kilos> fonts
<Kilos> there must be 4 or so steeings you can change
<Langjan> yes, none of those work on the icons in question
<Langjan> they are all on 14, and a bit too large but easy to rectify
<Kilos> oh are your panel icons tight size
<Kilos> and the applications one should change all your applications font sizes
<Langjan> only some of them, those that do not react to settings pixel changes
<Kilos> oh my then i am stuck
<Kilos> nlsthzn, help
<Langjan> join the club
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> min4e changed all my applications font sizes
<Langjan> whats min4e?
<Kilos> typo
<Kilos> mine
<Langjan> typo? lost me again, onthou ek's oud
<Kilos> i look at eack key when typing and sometimes miss what i aiming at
<Kilos> typing errors
<Langjan> me too
<Kilos> lmaa
<Kilos> thats called typo's
<Langjan> tried a typing course but i'm too far gone
<Kilos> have you looked at you icons in the problem areas since updating
<Kilos> yeah me too, my fingers cant bend like that
<Langjan> yeeeess! no change
<Kilos> ok thats thunderbird and what else
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ping
<Langjan> only the ones that are adjustable have come right, tbird and browsing sites, let me check that one 
<nlsthzn> alo...
<Kilos> neil his icons are right it settings now but tb is still small 
<Kilos> you use tb hey?
<nlsthzn> I have read all that has been written but I am  bit stumped...
<nlsthzn> Is the problem only in Thunderbird?
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> websites are alos fine now
<Langjan> also
<Kilos> he checking others now
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> we getting somewhere
<Kilos> you did the reinstall thunderbird hey Langjan 
<Langjan> no, the problem is in my panel and the same in my system prferences and admin items, the icons on the left of each item 
<Kilos> the panel?
<Kilos> the little bar at the top of the screen
<Langjan> did not reinstall tbird, just upgraded, which I suppose also reinstalled...?
<Langjan> yes 
<nlsthzn> re-installing won't neceserallly fix anything as the config files may remain
<Kilos> mine went bigger with one of those settings in fonts
<nlsthzn> and as the problem isn't thunderbird specific I doubt that is the root cause
<Langjan> the icons of installed applications are showing fine, it is the icons of the system, e.g power, sound (the little mike) and ubuntu
<nlsthzn> I am not infront of a Linux machine at the moment so I can't really give specific instructions :/ Could I ask a screenshot of the specific issue areas?
<nlsthzn> Langjan: all of the icons on the top bar to the right?
<Langjan> I tried to paste it into a site but could not get it to go there, can I e-mail it to you?
<Kilos> imageshack
<Kilos> Maaz, google imageshack
<Maaz> Kilos: "ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting" http://imageshack.us/ :: "My Images - ImageShack® - Register" http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php :: "ImageShack® - Blog" http://blog.imageshack.us/ :: "ImageShack® - Images/Videos" http://imageshack.us/toolbar/pictures.php :: "ImageShack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageShack :: "ImageShack | CrunchBase Profile" http://www.crunchbase.com/company
<Langjan> no, only the icons of ubuntu, power, the little mike and the ones in the list of preferences
<Langjan> I regsitered on imageshack but canot paste the screenshot into anywhere
<Kilos> whew my settings that we got at 14 there in fonts changes the size of all the top panel icons
<Kilos> Langjan, just go try those fonts settings again and watch you top panel and and see if anything changes when you tick ok after changing the size
<Langjan> ok going somewhere on imageshavck, wait please
<nlsthzn> Langjan: nlsthzn @ gmail . com
<Langjan> tried that many time kilos, will mail the shot to nlsthzn
<Kilos> i also battled to get my first image there
<Kilos> ok we get someone to help you next time you need it
<Kilos> think superfly helped me
<Kilos> ek het ook gesukkel
<nlsthzn> I wouldn't advice imageshack... best to try flickr, or even picasa...
<Kilos> are they easier for toppies nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Not sure... but imageshack has often given issues on displaying images when linked online...
<nlsthzn> picasa links well with gmail but I prefer flickr's interface
<Kilos> ya but you guys preferences are sometimes a bit above us ballies
<Kilos> i used picasa with my blog but sukkeled lots there as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> nlsthzn, you will see that there is a set of icons significantly smaller than the rest , they are much larger on my machine but seem to be non-adjustable so why are they small on my wife's 11.04?
<nlsthzn> Langjan: will have a look as soon as I get it, thx
<Langjan> Hooray, wat se julle van toppies? http://img809.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img809/4343/screenshotzdb.png
<Kilos> yeah thats your top panel
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> that top panel must change there by applications where you got 14
<Kilos> change it to 12 and watch the panel when you tick ok
<Kilos> or go to 16
<Kilos> when i change mine the whole panel changes size
<Langjan> jy verstaan nie, the system icons do not change al doen jy wat
<nlsthzn> ... was this a defualt install of 11.04 or an upgrade?  Can I ask the specifications of the machine (seeing as the defualt Radience theme should still be activated even on fallback gnome)
<Kilos> dan is die foud in daai ding
<Langjan> an upgrade from 10.04
<Kilos> nlsthzn, sal jou reg kry nou nou
<Langjan> whwre it was showing fine
<nlsthzn> Langjan: have you tried right clicking the desktop and changing the theme to radiance?
<Langjan> nlsthzn (why such a complicated handle?) have tried a few optiions but let me try radiance  
<Kilos> is that a natty thing you doing now
<nlsthzn> nEIlOOsthUIzEn ;) - I want to see where the issue is... do we need some drivers or something else... no point trying to change a lot of settings if there is an issue like that to resolve ;)
<Langjan> that set of icons remains infinitesmal irrespective of the theme selected
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> what can I do to improve 3G/mobile signal at home?
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Langjan> also the mouse cursor and the little "working" circle
<nlsthzn> Langjan: but does everything change when you change the theme? the colours windows borders, buttons for open/close etc.?
<Langjan> yes they do
<Kilos> is it the tower thats too far inetpro 
<nlsthzn> ok... so the top bit and the mouse stays small
<Kilos> or the sp supplying a bad signal
<Langjan> my icoons must be on that far tower...
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes it's nice and strong but other times it is extremely bad
<inetpro> just reset my modem now and suddenly I can talk to you guys again
<Langjan> part of the top bit and mouse etc
<Kilos> then its the sp choking it when they get busy
<Kilos> i see my signal is now at 3 bars but often goes down to one
 * inetpro can't wait for Monday when VC price is coming down again
<Kilos> VC?
<inetpro> Kilos: Voda
<Kilos> are they coming down?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, I'm trying to find the article
<Langjan> nlsthzn, it is the mouse cursor, the circle that says theres working going on and the ubuntu and power and microphone and mail icons
<Langjan> as you will see in the screenshot
<nlsthzn> Langjan: yup... trying to see if I can find similar issues online... brb :)
<Langjan> thanks nlsthzn 
<inetpro> New Vodacom broadband pricing unveiled http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/29650-new-vodacom-broadband-pricing-unveiled.html
<Langjan> applications, places, system and date fonts are fine, its just the icons
<nlsthzn> Langjan: while I search could you log out of the PC and in the log in screen at the bottom you will have the option to choose ubuntu classic (no effects)... could you choose that and log back in and report on any changes?
<inetpro> new pricing changes will be implemented by 1 August 2011
<Kilos> ek kannie gaan kyk nie boet
<inetpro> Kilos: watse bundle koop jy gewoonlik?
<Kilos> ek het ian se sim wat hy met modem gekry het en dit het nog a maand of 2 se 100m
<inetpro> MyMeg 250 = R99 vanaf 1 Aug
<inetpro> MyMeg 500 = R149
<Kilos> dis goed eintlik
<Kilos> mymeg 110 was 88
<inetpro> MyMeg 750 = R220
<inetpro> MyGig 1 = R 249
<inetpro> MyGig 3 = R 489
<inetpro> MyGig 20 = R 2,859
<inetpro> met ander opsies tussein
<Kilos> die mtn pryse is beter ek dink
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> nuvolari, weet wat betaal sy pa
<inetpro> in that case I need to look at MTN again
<Kilos> dink dit was R300 vir 10g
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> en 8ta het 10g vir 200 ek dink
<inetpro> Kilos: seker op lang termyn kontrak?
<superfly> Kilos: no, MTN and Vodacom have always had almost identical pricing
<Kilos> ja hulle is kontak
<Langjan> nlsthzn, the problem starts with the login window, it's minute compared to mine and stays that way, in line with the other minute icons
<Langjan> now the e-mails in tbird have gone back to miniature also, as they were before the upgrade 
<Kilos> yeah superfly i forgot they were on contract
<nlsthzn> Langjan: Wow... ok... that is strange... I cannot find anything online at the moment... (a bit difficult focusing 100% when I am also "working")... will keep at it as time avails itself... maybe one of the boffins will be on shortly and they will get it fixed in two shakes ... 
<Kilos> skuus
 * nlsthzn isn't a fan of upgrades at all :?
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> inetpro, what controls you icon sizes before you get to the settings you can change
<inetpro> Kilos: I use KDE on Kubuntu
<inetpro> Ubuntu/gnome is a different animal
<Kilos> o ya
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Langjan, try sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<Kilos> i go see if there a mouse thingie too
<Kilos> it might be in xserver-xorg even i think
 * nlsthzn wonders if it is just a screen resolution issue but doubts that
<Kilos> betcha that xserver will go fetch more info if you update in synaptic
<Kilos> or reinstall them in synaptic
<Langjan> Heres the new screenshot. See for yourself: http://img109.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img109/4066/screenshot1qt.png
<Langjan> running reinstall panel
<Kilos> then one more thing Langjan go to synaptic package manager
<Kilos> in the top little window by the search eyeglass
<Kilos> type in xserver
<Langjan> reinstalled gnome panel, now thunderbird is fine but the icons unchanged 
<Kilos> so its something not installed completely
<Kilos> i hope its in the xserver packages
<Kilos> is jy daar Langjan 
<Langjan> eks hier, is by spmanager, what to do there?
<nlsthzn> Langjan: I am not sure if you have tried the forums... in any case I started a thread with your problem... will wait and see if we get any valuable info from there ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815045
<Kilos> or something got a bit corrupted with upgrading
<Langjan> thnks nlsthzn
<Kilos> Langjan, type in xserver in the top little window
<Kilos> block
<Langjan> done wat nou?
<Kilos> you will see lotsa packages marked green
<Langjan> yip
<Kilos> right click on one and then tick reinstall
<Kilos> or right click all green ones and tick reinstall
<Kilos> then tick apply at the top and it will say how much it must download to get them up to date
<Langjan> it says mark for reinstall, where do I reinstall?
<Kilos> you mark them only
<Kilos> then with the apply button they will do it
<Kilos> sorry i forgot it marks them first
<Langjan> there are dozens, all of them?
<Kilos> try with 6 or so first then see if it wants to download anything
<Kilos> if you archive packages are up to date then it wont want to download but will reinstall them
<Kilos> you might need to tick reload at the top so synaptic can see whats available and whats already there
<Kilos> sometimes the mark all upgrades button finds stuff thats half installed as well
<Kilos> or not updated anyway
<Langjan> did them all, 45 of them and restarted. No change. 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> jou wat?
<Kilos> did it download anything
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> ek kry darem n lag uit jou uit
<Langjan> well it reinstalled all the selected packages
<Kilos> yes but it musta told you first how much it needed to download
<Kilos> before you finally give it the got ahead
<Langjan> dont think it did
<Kilos> jy moet mooi lees oom
<Kilos> ok in synaptic
<Langjan> miskien moet ek teruggaan na die telraam toe wat my ma vir my gegee het 
<Kilos> tick the reload and watch
<Kilos> lmaa
<Kilos> abacus?
<Kilos> i am sure something didnt upgrade properly
<Kilos> i dunno why all the clever guys arent helping us here
<Langjan> it says how many packages but zero bytes
<inetpro> Langjan: nee die abacus sal beter werk
<Kilos> ok Langjan tick mark all upgrades
<Langjan> wie sal my abba en wie sal my kus?
<inetpro> s/abacus/abakus/
<inetpro> Langjan: sien http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abakus
<inetpro> die ingelse artikel is baie meer volledig
<Langjan> ok will have to study that first, but do I follow kilos or inetpro? 
<Langjan> mark all upgrades where? 
<Kilos> just tick that mark all upgrades and hope it finds some
<Langjan> kilos
<Kilos> in synaptic at the top
<inetpro> Kilos: who are those clever guys you talk about?
<Kilos> if there are the appl button will light up after they are marked
<inetpro> Kilos: you are one of them
<Kilos> those that have carried me for near 2 years inetpro 
<Kilos> no no
<Kilos> im young and innocent
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ek kry lekker tot in my water
<Kilos> ou jan is ouer as ek
<Langjan> en wyser...
<inetpro> Kilos: jy meen ou lang jan?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> hy
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> die einste
<Langjan> dis my wyser wat lank is
<Kilos> hy groot ballie
<Langjan> maar my balie is plat
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: dis altyd goed om nuwe mense hier te sien, ouderdom maak nie saak nie
<Kilos> did you tick tick mark alll upgrades
<Kilos> he Langjan ^^
<Kilos> ja dis lekker
<Langjan> yes and changes have been applied
<inetpro> Kilos: jy help baie goed
<Kilos> did it want to upgrade any
<Langjan> 210 Mb
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> nou wat inetpro 
<Kilos> hoe kan dit wees na sudo apt-get update
<Langjan> or was it 120?
<Kilos> en sudo apt-get upgrade
<Langjan> wou nie update nie het ge-upgrade
<Kilos> Langjan, do sudo apt-get update
<inetpro> Kilos: om nuwe mense te help verg tyd, geduld en deursettingsvermoë
<inetpro> Kilos: jy't sommer van al daai
<Langjan> She can live with the tiny icons, it just irritates me
<Kilos> dis vir my lekker maar ek bang ek gee verkeerde info
<Kilos> nee man Langjan 
<Kilos> ons maak reg
<Langjan> moet nooit bang wees nie
<Kilos> do sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<inetpro> Langjan: iewers in jou opsies moet jy jou font se grootte kan stel
<Langjan> the time it is taking does not justify the reward even if we find the problem which I amsure will eventually surface
<Kilos> and see if it wants to download anything
<Langjan> I have, moet ek dit weer doen? 
<Kilos> nee
<Kilos> het jy altwee gedoen
<Kilos> sudo apt-get distupgrade
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> ja, ek se mos hy wou nie update nie toe doen ek upgrade
<Kilos> nou nie seker nie
<Langjan> maar nie distupgrade nie
<Kilos> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kilos> een van daai
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Langjan: what are you trying to do?
<inetpro> sorry, I may have missed some stuff
<Kilos> fix tiny icons that wont change in font settings inetpro 
<Kilos> like his panel icons are tiny
<Langjan> nothing to upgrade
<inetpro> a dist-upgrade or even a plain old upgrade won't fix that
<Kilos> can hardly see them
<inetpro> Langjan: which icons specifically?
<Kilos> i was hoping that they cant be changed in system prefs appearance fonts because something not upgraded properly
<Kilos> and the mouse cursor is tiny
<Kilos> en die huur glasie as dit se wag n bietjie
 * inetpro lol @ "die huur glasie"
<Kilos> moenie lag nie man gee raad
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> inetpro, it starts with login window, then ubuntu icon, the sound mike, mail envelope, about and power icon. Also the little circle that says "working"   
<inetpro> hmm
<Langjan> my huurglasie is rond, maar ja dis hy
<inetpro> according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3160257&postcount=3 desktop icon size can be set via nautilus
<Kilos> Langjan, die inetpro het my al baie gehelp
<inetpro> to change default size, in shell type nautilus access toolbar menu: <edit> <preferences> <views> and change to preferred size the <Default Zoom Level>
<Langjan> shell?
<Kilos> jy moet mooi verduidelik inetpro 
<Kilos> terminal Langjan 
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink superfly en die crash kid het jou al meer gehelp
<Langjan> my hare is al grys (die wat nog daar is)
<Kilos> ons lag darem nog so als is goed
<superfly> I don't know Gnome from a bar of soap these days, I wouldn't be any help
<inetpro> Langjan: I'm not sure whether this will help but just try this
<inetpro> press Alt+F2 to launch a new application
<inetpro> type 'nautilus' without the quotes and press ENTER
<Langjan> ok done
<Langjan> what next?
<inetpro> click on the Edit menu and select preferences
<inetpro> and then views
<inetpro> change the Default Zoom Level
<Langjan> to?
<Langjan> its at 100%
<inetpro> just try something extreme just so you can see whether it has an affect
<inetpro> I wonder where drubin is hiding these days
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> surely he knows how to help on GNOME
<Kilos> hes a gnome guy
<Kilos> and nuvolari 
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> Langjan, you can make it 200%
 * inetpro wonders what marco uses
<Langjan> no visible effect at 200%
<inetpro> or rather marcog
<marcog> inetpro: me?
<inetpro> marcog: yep you :-)
<marcog> inetpro: what you referring to?
<inetpro> do you use Ubuntu Gnome or KDE?
<marcog> (/me has hilight on "marco")
<Kilos> lol
<marcog> inetpro: neither really
<marcog> i use xmonad
<inetpro> yikes
<marcog> with a tiny bit of gnome
<marcog> but you won't recognise the gnome bits
<inetpro> ahh, if I remember correctly highvoltage may be using gnome
<Kilos> ah
<marcog> drubin also uses xmonad
<inetpro> he's the real makhulu big guru
<Kilos> lets hope this prob is not an easy one
<inetpro> he can call the big guns anytime
<Kilos> maybe hes asleep
<Kilos> or inna lekker lurking mood
<inetpro> Kilos: at least he won't sleep forever
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and Langjan will surely come back here for more support
<inetpro> and then one day he will help the next newbie :-)
<Kilos> he doesnt also have time on this pc i think
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> if you work it out logically
<drubin> marcog: Only gnome stuff i use is the applications
<Kilos> normally you set the font settings in system prefs appearance and then fonts
<inetpro> time for a cup of 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> ahh, coffee....
<drubin> and even then it is pretty much pidgin and firefox
<Kilos> but they arent changing the panel fonts
<Kilos> so what controls them settings
<marcog> drubin: same
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> drubin, marcog: gnome really dropped you lately?
<marcog> inetpro: i like not having to use the mouse
<marcog> also tiling is win
<inetpro> marcog: sounds interesting, but I'll stick with KDE
 * inetpro hates the mouse
<marcog> it's a very drastic change, i won't lie
<marcog> but i love it
 * Kilos sobs
 * Kilos loves my mouse
<marcog> inetpro: do you use pentadactyl/vimperator?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> so who else uses gnome nowadays
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Langjan> Guys, I am sure this screenshot of menus page will get you closer to the problem: http://img405.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img405/2999/screenshotegg.png
<inetpro> marcog: thanks
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> see how the lines are compressed to try to accommodate the small icons? 
<drubin> inetpro: No just don't use that many gnome apps
<inetpro> drubin: do you see the problem?
<inetpro> Langjan: is that a generic problem on all applications?
<inetpro> that screenshot appears to be just the menu editor
<drubin> inetpro: I see the problem but have no idea how to fix it
<inetpro> ok
<Langjan> yes but it does the sme to all applications in the list
 * Kilos wonders if it can be reported as a bug
<Kilos> then half the world can have a look
<inetpro> Kilos: just about anything can be reported as a bug
<Kilos> so tell Langjan how to report it please
<inetpro> Kilos: that reminds me, I have not been on launchpad for decades
<inetpro> or it rather feels like decades
<Kilos> i wonder if it not an upgrading problem up to natty
<Kilos> my natty sets them fine
<Langjan> well thats when it started with me 
<inetpro> Langjan: what you could try is to create another username and login as that to test the default settings
<Kilos> was it from 10.04 or 1010 Langjan 
<Langjan> From 10.04 if I remember correctly
<inetpro> and if it works out nicely you can clear all your settings in your profile and start as if you did a new install
<Kilos> inetpro, explain how to do that login as another user please
<Kilos> i tried that and it asked for the other guys password but there isnt another guy here
<Kilos> so what would his password be
<inetpro> Langjan: just like superfly I'm not a GNOME user so I don't know where to add users but I'm sure you should be able to find it easily
<Langjan> I had the same hitch
<Kilos> unless you go guest session
<Langjan> Do I log out and start from there?
<Kilos> dunno what you can do from there
<Kilos> no 
<Kilos> tick on your shutdown button and go guest session
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think we have guest sessions like you have in GNOME but maybe that could help
<Kilos> i just dunno if the guest will be able to do much
<inetpro> Kilos: that should not matter
<Kilos> but its worth a try to see if those settings change the icons
<Langjan> in guest session I have the other desktop arrangement ( wat noen julle dit?) AND the small icons...
<Langjan> noem
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> what other arangement
<Langjan> gnome and ...?
<Kilos> anyway Langjan go system prefs appearance and see if they change to 14
<Langjan> the icons are set up vertically on the left
<Kilos> oh the new one unity
<Langjan> thats it
<Kilos> i didnt update natty yet so i still here on maverick
<Kilos> are the system prefs things there
<inetpro> hmm... that's where you loose me completely, I don't like the new unity and have not used it at all
<inetpro> to much click, click, click needed for my liking
<inetpro> Langjan: if you hold out until Monday I'm sure we can find someone who is very familiar with that environment
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> you can boot and choose to use the old ubuntu instead
<Langjan> OK, none of those 5 settings have any effect on the icons in question
<Kilos> or use the recovery mode for natty on boot
<inetpro> Langjan: are you on 11.04 now?
<Kilos> ok so its deep in natty then
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> i'll just live with it until the boffins find a solution 
<Langjan> Its my wifes machine thats on 11.04
<Langjan> she's the guinea pig
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> cool
<Langjan> she only uses thunderbird and facebook
<Kilos> Langjan, try report the problem by launchpad.net i think it is
<Kilos> inetpro, what the link to register with launchpad and report probs
<Langjan> OK I have been to launchpad
<Kilos> i used to get lost there
<inetpro> Langjan: or what you could do is to ask the big guns in the big channel at #ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/
<Kilos> that will keep you going
<Langjan> glad you found your way back
<Langjan> thaanks inetro, I'm registered there
<Kilos> whew that was hard work that trying to get help there
<Langjan> dankie kilos, nou kan jy gaan slaap
<Langjan> tyd vir bed vir oumense
<inetpro> Langjan: you could also try the ubuntu-za mailing list
<Kilos> try report it there as well jan but explain that you upgraded and now got this prob and the normal settings dont work
<Langjan> ok thanks will do, maybe tomorrow...
<Kilos> ya maybe lee knows
<Kilos> ok Langjan jammer ons het nie gewen nie
<inetpro> guess we all need some sleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> maar hou moed
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Langjan> could it be a monitor setting? 
<inetpro> Langjan: I doubt
<Kilos> where are they
<Kilos> oh you mean the screen
<Langjan> why are my 14 settings there smaller than the 10's on my system?  
<Langjan> yes the screen resolution
<inetpro> Langjan: you could always answer that for yourself by trying the same monitor on your machine
<Kilos> experiment Langjan but write down what they were so you can go back again
<Langjan> I know  how to get to screen resolution in windows but not here...
<Langjan> ok got it
<Langjan> OK I think that's it, now the icons are right and all the rest which I can adjust are huge
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> and the pc is up to date
<highvoltage> inetpro: I do indeed
<Langjan> you guys helped a lot, its the only option still available but just requires some lateral thinking which you guided me to, many thanks
<inetpro> highvoltage: wb
<highvoltage> (although I use gnome fallback not shell)
<Langjan> wb?
<Kilos> we all learned something too ;lan
<Kilos> welcome back
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Langjan: wb = welcome back
<Langjan> I had a similr problem with my virtualbox until I adjusted the screen resn to get the right size
<Langjan> slaap lekker al die flukse helpers
<Kilos> Langjan, eks bly jy het dit nou reg. nou kan ek lekker slaap
<highvoltage> lekker slaap Langjan 
<Kilos> jy ook oom
<Kilos> lmga
<inetpro> Langjan: lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> highvoltage: so is there still hope for unity?
 * inetpro has not been following ubuntu development very closely lately
<inetpro> bye Kilos
<Langjan> Hey I'm really chaffed, kilos and the team, have set all my fonts back to normal and now the display is PERFECT.
<inetpro> Langjan: congrats, in the end you did it yourself
<inetpro> well done
<highvoltage> inetpro: yep, it's slowly but surely getting better. I'll probably use it when it eventually gets there
<inetpro> cool
<Langjan> Hi nlsthzn, did you see the solution you guys led me to? A simple screen resolution setting...many thanks for your help amidst your tight schedule
<nlsthzn> Langjan: serious... I think I mentioned that on the channel but I couldn't believe it would be that simple :D
<nlsthzn> Langjan: Well I am glad it is working now like you want it... that is all that matters in the end... hope your wife enjoys Natty (now you should log out and log back in and choose Unity as your log in option...) That should be fun :D
<Langjan> nlsthzn, I had 11.04 with unity, it frustrated me, but in the end it was the new document foundation that made me revert to 10.10. 
<nlsthzn> I guess Unity isn't for everyone :)
<Langjan> Perhaps its a matter of getting used to. Back to the icons, have a look, aint it pretty? http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7822/screenshot1xr.png
<nlsthzn> Langjan: well, they are bigger... now you need to choose a better font... that is one ugly looking Ubuntu :D
<nlsthzn> Langjan: http://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/sets/72157626124571449/ some of my screen shots over the last few months
<Langjan> Thanks will do
<nlsthzn> Langjan: sorry... didn't mean font... I meant theme :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-31
 * Symmetria eyes you all
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-23
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> good morning za
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 9 hours, 24 minutes and 21 seconds ago in private on freenode [2012-07-22 22:18:07 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-07-22 07:43:16 SAST
<Kilos> inetpro, skape se water het nog steeds ys op so 7°c was net n droom
<charl> hi all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> yo charl howzit
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> it's going well thanks, yourself?
<charl> nicely rested after the weekend
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> every day is the same to me
<charl> i am so well rested i have to recover from being so rested
<charl> but luckily i have 5 days for that
<Kilos> haha
<charl> i have a feeling i will have recovered from the rest by mid-day
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<charl> Maaz: dankeschon!
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<charl> Maaz: danke schon!
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<charl> bah :P
<charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> yo Banlam 
<Kilos> hi there sflr 
<Kilos> you better?
<sflr> good morning all
<sflr> hey Kilos, yes i'm back at work! :)
<Kilos> yay thats good news
<sflr> yeah, i was sick of being sick
<Kilos> hehe the fly and mrs had a son 
<Kilos> another one
<sflr> oh wow that is great news! :) didnt know it was THAT close!
<Kilos> yeah im waiting for him to come online. he posted on fbook
<Kilos> and the pro told us
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> more caffiene
<charl> dirty mugs again?!?!
<charl> yuck disgusting
<charl> time people start washing their dirty mugs when they are finished
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> morning all\
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<magespawn> hi charl
<zeref> hmmmm
<charl> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi charl 
<zeref> ever used quickly?
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy darem by die werk al?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday whats news
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> we gonna have to change you nick to maiasometime
<maiatoday> hey Kilos
<maiatoday> yup def not maiaallthetime
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> youre forgiven though
<maiatoday> hmm
<maiatoday> ok thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> magespawn, who did you address it to?
<Kilos> miles sharpe
<magespawn> no just sent it to the PO Box Kilos.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you lie
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> i gonna ask other neighbour to check so she will need to,know
<magespawn> have you got the tracking number I gave you?
<Kilos> i dunno if i must give her a letter as well
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> did you address it to kilos or my name?
<magespawn> no she will need her id though. neither just the PO Box.
<magespawn> what is that number again/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> Tracking Number: RD 797 533 525 ZA
<Kilos> yo tonberryE352 
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Yo Kilos
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, weird. I've lost the will to fight online. Seems pointless now :P
<Kilos> haha youre growing up
<Trixar_za> Nah, It just takes more effort to argue with people than it does to agree with them and suggest an alternative route that's within their power
<Trixar_za> Laziness wins :P
<Kilos> lol
<charl> problem is unfortunately that it persists low standards
<charl> you allow people to get away with it
<Trixar_za> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LazinessImpatienceHubris
<Kilos> no man you just twist their opinions subtley till they think it was their ideas
<Trixar_za> Yes and sometimes something wins on merit
<charl> sounds to me like some major BS
<Trixar_za> You just have to get people asking the right questions so you can give them the right answers
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Then you convince them it's their idea
<Kilos> then praise them some and they will eat out of your hands
<charl> there is an old scotsman that taught my dad the three B's - "bulls*** baffles brains"
<Kilos> yip
<Trixar_za> There is a name for it. I think it's called the Socrates method.
<charl> the socratic method?
<Trixar_za> Where you ask questions to guide somebody's taughts about something
<charl> well, look at where greece is now
<charl> not exactly an example of how to run things :)
<Trixar_za> lol, well his last words were "I drank WHAT?"
<charl> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> The Greeks weren't so bad. It went a little wrong with the Romans though
<Trixar_za> And then they got beat by people that thought attacking naked made them invincible
<Trixar_za> (The Celts)
<charl> figures
<Trixar_za> It probably does
<Trixar_za> If you see a naked madman and madwomen attacking you with swords, I would be pretty surprised too
<Kilos> lol
<charl> no i meant it does sound very celtic
<charl> i went to ireland once
<Trixar_za> Some of the funniest things about the world history you just can't make up
<charl> it gets a heck of a lot worse than that
<charl> there were some master occultists under the celts
<magespawn> At Office  	  	  	2012/07/19  	09:20  	HERCULES  	First Notification to recipient 
<magespawn> Kilos^^
<Kilos> ty magespawn will go give tracking number now
<Kilos> didnt get the notification
<magespawn> so according to them it has been there since thursday last week.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> they have become a bit of a joke
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Kilos> im back
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: maiatoday using Mint?
<Kilos> you sound like zer
<Kilos> oh my goodness what happened
<maiatoday> nope Kilos
<inetpro> even a desktop named after her
<inetpro> Linux Mint 13 “Maya” Xfce released! http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2088
<maiatoday> some pcs on Precise and one or two on Oneiric
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh maiatoday you awake? :-)
<Kilos> its the pro stirring the pot
<maiatoday> I never sleep (almost) I just don't always listen
<Kilos> inetpro, she isnt deaf, she is just ignoring you
<Kilos> confluency, you can still say hi now and again
<Kilos> inetpro, whats news from the fly?
<inetpro> Kilos: I honestly don't know enough about his moves to be able to tell
<Kilos> oh thought he came on here at 11pm last night
<Kilos> didnt know if you were still online at that time
<inetpro> very interesting
<inetpro> Canonical’s Unity Interface Reaches Fedora http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/07/23/canonicals-unity-interface-reaches-fedora/
<inetpro> The scathing reviews and bitter user feedback of yesteryear have given way to acceptance and even enthusiasm for the interface
<inetpro> "...now broken out of the Ubuntu mold, even if only slightly, and it could go anywhere from here"
<magespawn> that is a win for all of us. gives us more choice all around.
<charl> here is a question for all you people
<charl> open source voip clients on ubuntu
<charl> recommendations?
<charl> i have tried a bunch and the one is worse than the next
<charl> i want to replace skype with something that is fully open source
<charl> i don't mind if it's sip, jingle or something else, as long as it can get through an ipv4 nat router
<charl> ipv6 would also be an option but if it's tunneled it might be too slow
<Kilos> charl, have you tried pidgin
<Kilos> and there was an alternative to skype a while back
<charl> Kilos: yup i tried it, failed miserably at voice
<charl> with both ends using pidgin
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im looking if i saved the alternatives link
<Kilos> charl, http://www.jitsi.org
<Kilos> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/222556/gnu_free_call_an_open_source_skype_alternative.html
<Kilos> http://www.osalt.com/skype
<charl> yup tried jitsi as well
<charl> it is a java application, incredibly slow and unstable
<charl> thanks taking a look at those two links....
<charl> ekiga actually has good call quality but the latency is terrible
<charl> gnu free call sounds promising
<charl> linphone is cool but haven't managed to figure out how to run that behind a nat yet
<charl> without configuring port forwarding
<charl> i could try it from work because here my laptop has a public (internet routable) ip address on the wlan
<charl> we have a /16 ipv4 subnet
<Kilos> http://superuser.com/questions/281821/free-open-source-cross-platform-alternative-to-skype
<charl> so we don't use nat
<Kilos> i dunno what you are talking about
<Kilos> the ipv6 thing
<Kilos> oh 4
<charl> empathy is another one we tried
<charl> that has absolutely horrific call quality
<Kilos> i dont fancy empathry at all
<charl> and apparently no functional noise cancelling / echo cancelling
<Kilos> something wrong your pidgin man
<charl> when i try to download google talk i get an .exe
<charl> could be but it didn't work for me at all
<Kilos> try it with someone using the same internet tower as you then you will see if its the net or your side
<charl> i couldn't get any voice from the other end and they couldn't hear me either
<charl> and that was during an open call
<Kilos> eish
<charl> the same internet tower?
<charl> lol what the heck is an internet tower :)
<Kilos> oh you not on broadband
<Kilos> lol
<charl> eh well i am on 802.11g
<charl> it's not exactly fast but it's good enough for voip
<charl> lemme do a speed test quick
<charl> i seem to be getting 15 mbps down and 16 mbps up
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> is there someone else at work there you can try on lan
<Kilos> or have you got 2 pcs there
<charl> if i ping google.com my ping tends to average just above 10ms so i don't think the latency is too bad either
<charl> and besides, if i skype it's perfect
<charl> so it can't be the bandwidth
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> its by you
<Kilos> try getting 2 pcs on your lan and try sort the prob
<Kilos> maybe you got something missing
<Kilos> have you tried kopete
<Kilos> you are on ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> or linux at least
<charl> yes
<charl> ubuntu
<charl> yes tried kopete too
<charl> didn't allow us to make calls at all
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<Kilos> py is python hey?
<charl> usually yeah
<charl> looks like a yahoo client though
<Kilos> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Open+Source+VOIP+Software
<Kilos> http://www.linphone.org/
<Kilos> http://sflphone.org/
<Kilos> hehe good luck
<charl> yeah linphone and sflphone are the other two i've tried
<charl> linphone was the one with nat issues and sflphone also had terrible call quality, just like empathy
<charl> i seriously can't believe that there are no good open source options out there
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> i am out of here later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Squirm> ok, this is a debian thing on my raspberry pi
<Squirm> $ sudo aptitude install vim
<Squirm> 0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 66 to remove
<Squirm> wtf
<tumbleweed> already installed?
<Kilos> hmm Squirm answer?
<Squirm> tumbleweed: it's not
<Squirm> vi is
<tumbleweed> did it not have anything else to say on the matter?
<tumbleweed> oh, sorry
<tumbleweed> 2 newly installed, there we go
<tumbleweed> what exactly are we wtf-ing?
<Squirm> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Squirm>   liba52-0.7.4{u} libaa1{u} libass4{u} libasyncns0{u} libaudio2{u} 
<Squirm>   libavc1394-0{u} libavutil49{u} libcaca0{u} libcddb2{u} libdc1394-22{u} 
<Squirm> to name a few
<tumbleweed> is that a problem?
<Squirm> tumbleweed: aptitude install vim - it wants to remove 66 packages
<tumbleweed> they're all libraries. Presumably nothing depends on them
<tumbleweed> aptitude uninstalls automatically installed orphan packages by default
<tumbleweed> apt-get only does when you run apt-get autoremove
<Squirm> ok, that could make sense
<charl> ciao
<Squirm> it's on my Pi. which I installed using a debian image
<Squirm> so they must have packaged them with the image
<tumbleweed> did it remove anything that wasn't a library?
<Squirm> bmysql-common{u} qt4-qtconfig{u} vlc-data{u} 
<Squirm> ok, vlc failed to install, so that one is fine
<tumbleweed> right, a bunch of those are things vlc depends on
<Squirm> (I don't know how that b crept in before mysql
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> that could make sense
<Squirm> thanks
<Squirm> I understands now
<Kilos> yo superfly congrats man
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<magespawn> Evening all
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> had a good day?
<magespawn> Hi nuvolari 
<magespawn> Relatively, yes
<magespawn> And yourself?
<nuvolari> magespawn: doing good thank you
<nuvolari> Kilos: ping
<magespawn> Had a laptop today that would not boot today, caps lock light flashing indicatedna coruppt bios so attempted to repair it, only to find 30 mins later it had no hard drive.
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> where did it go??
<Kilos> nuvolari, pong
<Kilos> sorry was eating
<magespawn> No I idea, and the person who brought it in did so for somebody else so they also had no idea
<Kilos> haha @ magespawn 
<magespawn> Apparently the owner lent it to somebody who said it crashed and that it would not start.
<Kilos> hahaha thats so evil
<magespawn> Looks like the drive got up and left on its own.
<Kilos> lappy drives arent cheap
<magespawn> I wonder sometimes if there is not somebody out there who is testing me.
<magespawn> Bizzaro Monday.
<Kilos> weird. what does the owner say mage
<magespawn> Do not know yet, they are coming in tomrrow.
<Kilos> thats shocking
<magespawn> Friend brought it in today.
<magespawn> Really strange.
<Kilos> thieves everywhere
<Kilos> theives
<magespawn> That along with the stolen laptop last week.
<Kilos> eish diewe
<Kilos> ouch, from the shop?
<magespawn> Guy brought it in for formatting and for me to remove the password, had no charger and a cracked screen with an assest sticker on it.
<not_found> o/
<magespawn> Gigabyte netbook
<Kilos> wow and now its gone magespawn ?
<Kilos> trying to get a new one outa you?
<magespawn> No Kilos cat by the tail
<Kilos> huh?
<magespawn> The guy who brought it to me had either stolen it or recieved stopen goods.
<magespawn> Stolen
<Kilos> ah sorry
<magespawn> Np
<magespawn> The guy who brought it to me wanted me to crack the password then format it so that he could use it.
<Kilos> hope you have a sign up anyway about all stuff brought in is at owners risk
<magespawn> Yes and always tell ppl the we cannot be resposible for data loss too.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> life sucks at times hey
<magespawn> Wierd couple of days though.
<Kilos> wb AndChat|68096 
<AndChat|68096> Ty
<magespawn> Back again, like a cold.
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<nuvolari> lo charl 
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<magespawn> Maaz, coffe please
<Kilos> hys geskok
<magespawn> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<nuvolari> lol
<Maaz> magespawn: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> coffee magespawn 
<Kilos> awyou too fast
<charl> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> Hey typing on a touch screen too
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Hi charl
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> If I get anymore cheek Kilos you can do it yourself next time
<Kilos> hmm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, nuvolari, Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> the fly is online but not saying anything
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Think he might be a bit busy.
<nuvolari> thatks Maaz 
<magespawn> Ty Maaz, botsnack
<Kilos> he wont acknowledge that
<Kilos> nick first
<magespawn> Maaz, ty , botsnack
<Maaz> :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thats new
<magespawn> A smile from a bot.
<Kilos> no a smile not some remark
<magespawn> Maybe he will winkmat me next time.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 21 hours, 38 minutes and 12 seconds ago in private on freenode [2012-07-22 22:18:07 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-07-22 07:43:16 SAST
<Kilos> lies
<Kilos> was on here years ago
<Kilos> either him or the pro helped me get here from the lists
<Kilos> that was ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 time methinks
<Kilos> hey not_found you have a good day?
<not_found> fine day thanks uncle Kilos ... and you?
<magespawn> I think we actually started here with in a fews days of each other Kilos.
<magespawn> Brb fish two bed time.
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> im good ty not_found why you so queiet>
<Kilos> supposed to great when you come online
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> quiet
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :D
<Cantide> ever vigilant, i see :D
<Kilos> how much studying did you do today
<not_found> I waved twice if I am not mistaken... must have been when it was quiet... then got busy :p
<Cantide> Kilos, not much, i'm afraid
<not_found> sorry uncle Kilos 
<Cantide> Mondays are tough at work - double balancing ._.
<Kilos> np not_found 
<Kilos> only mondays?
<Cantide> only mondays are double :p
<Cantide> other days are much better
<Cantide> how was your day?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> good ty, busy looking after sheep and cooking
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> sounds interesting :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cooking is a pain you have to go stir every 10 mins so food dont burn
<Cantide> has anyone tried those web apps in 12.04 yet?
<Cantide> oh yeah :p i forgot about that
<Cantide> been a looooooong time since i cooked -.-
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i been cooking daily for 2 months now
<Cantide> chef mode :p
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Cantide> i enjoy cooking
<Cantide> just no time for it now -.-
<Kilos> me too
<Cantide> work, study, sleep
<Kilos> but takes time away from pc
<Cantide> with the odd bit of cycling and gym thrown in
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> more time at pc == better
<Cantide> therefore cooking is evil
<Kilos> one of you guys must try tinycorelinux
 * Cantide looks it up
<Cantide> is it like puppy or damn small?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> tinycore
<Kilos> if you have an eth0 connection your smiling
<Kilos> but sooo different from ubuntu
<Cantide> oh, interesting distro 'o'
<Cantide> if i had a need for it, it would be awesome
<Kilos> its great for old small pcs
<Kilos> no 700 meg install
<magespawn> Back, family crisis, fish two's guppie has died.
<Kilos> oh my thats sad
<Kilos> flush it
<Kilos> buy new one tomorrow
<magespawn> Not in hluhluwe.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> weekend trip to empangeni coming up
<magespawn> Besides this one has been living in a pyrex bowl for the last 3 months.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Got carried home in the palm of her hand.
<Kilos> i used to spend hours in front of my fishtank'
<Kilos> love the algae eaters they like creepy crawleys
<magespawn> Mmm indeed, bit much for a 6 year old though.
<Kilos> thats the prob with pets
<Kilos> they die too soon
<Kilos> even dogs
<magespawn> Jack Russells are good, live a long time, if they are not killed by snakes.
<magespawn> Brb fish 1
<Banlam> get a tortoise
<Kilos> ya they live long
<Kilos> dogs like 14 max
<Banlam> our lab is 10 atm
<Banlam> last two we had lived to about 12 and 14 i think
<Kilos> x7 mkaes old
<Kilos> makes
<Kilos> like 98 of our years
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> hey Kilos :)
<Banlam> anyone played with mikrotiks and routerOS before?
<magespawn> Hey back.
<magespawn> Hi Banlam 
<Banlam> good evening
<magespawn> I have seen it before, but never worked with it.
<Cantide> http://www.gizmag.com/sapphire-disk-lasts-10-millions-years/23357/ <- this would make a good pet '-'
<Banlam> http://animalslickingwindows.tumblr.com/
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, is the only diffs tween desktop and server editions the gui?
<magespawn> Pretty much
<Kilos> or has the server got other stuff too
<superfly> Hello Kilos, magespawn, etc.
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Thinking of you and hope all is good with baby and mommy" 11 hours, 17 minutes and 57 seconds ago
<magespawn> Not that I know 
<Kilos> hi there superfly all good there?
<Kilos> hows mrs_fly ?
<superfly> Piekfyn oom Kilos
<Kilos> yay you didnt come keep us informed
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> She's doing well, managed to convince the doc to let her go home a day early.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Hi superfly, and the larvae?
<superfly> Kilos: I was hardly on my computer
<Kilos> we noticed but fb got informed
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> but we forgive you
<Kilos> :-)>
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, cause a large number of people who want to know about it are on Facebook
<Kilos> gustav told us
<Kilos> so we knew
<superfly> magespawn: great.
<superfly> noisy sleeper
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Awesome stuff.
<magespawn> You are about to learn time management to the extreme
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> irc really gonna suffer
<superfly> magespawn: more like toddler herding, which is only slightly less difficult than cat herding
<Cantide> catnip needed
<superfly> Cantide: doesn't work on 3 year olds
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> you haven't used enough then >_>
<Cantide> *cough*
<magespawn> Wait till they are both moving around.
<Cantide> my niece is difficult to handle, and she's only 14 months .-.
<superfly> Cantide: just wait till she's 2 and a half.
<Kilos> superfly, we are all very happy for you and mrs_fly 
<Cantide> superfly, I will hopefully be faaaar away by then :D
<superfly> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> i can go sleep now
<Kilos> night guys , sleep tight
<superfly> Night old man
<Kilos> haha cheeky
<Cantide> night Kilos ^^
<magespawn> Kids are great for a lot of things, grey hairs being one of them.
<superfly> magespawn: hopefully not too soon!
<magespawn> My oldest is 10 and I feel like I am just now geeting used to it all, and having a life again.
<magespawn> Getting my feet on the ground.
<superfly> magespawn: how young is your youngest
<magespawn> 6
<superfly> ah
<charl> nn all
<magespawn> I am also out of here, night all.
 * not_found now has a very nice keyboard for android :)
<not_found> even has tab :p
<inetpro> Good morning 
<inetpro> not found: what keyboard is that? 
<inetpro> Eish! 
<inetpro> not_found ^^
 * inetpro on the mobile
<inetpro> just got upgrade to jelly bean 
<inetpro> and already there's one thing I hate about it 
<not_found> inetpro, swiftkeyboard 3
<inetpro> can no longer use the search key for tab completion 
<not_found> it doesn't have it on the main page however which is a pita...
<not_found> takes 3 keys to do it...
<inetpro> you also have SwiftKey 3?
<not_found> sorry meant swiftkey 3
 * not_found fails at android
<not_found> I almost went and installed CyanogenMod on my phone
<inetpro> Hmm.. where do you find tab? 
<not_found> one sec
<not_found> press 123
<not_found> then the little one with { and something else
<not_found> then you have tab, up and down left right and many odd keys
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> Hmm.... 
<inetpro> doesn't work for tab complete 
<inetpro> but yes I see it 
<not_found> Oh crap... I haven't tested it for tab-copmplete yet... that is going to suck big time (I read people moaning that the tab button didn't take them to new input fields but just tabbed the text block they where in...)
<not_found> typical... :(
 * not_found has to go buy the wife some cheese cake now (it is midnight) (and she isn't even pregnant) 
<not_found> bbl
<inetpro> np 
<inetpro> good night 
 * inetpro gonna sleep now anyway
<not_found> back...
 * not_found is sad about paying for a keyboard that doesn't do what is needed :'(
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-24
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Morning Kilos
<Kerbero> oh my
<Kerbero> hi kilos
<Kerbero> dag smileyborg
<SmilyBorg> Hi Kerbero
<charl> good morning!
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> dirty mugs again... eish
<not_found> morning charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<not_found> Morning Maaz 
<charl> hi not_found 
<Kilos> grrr power cut
<Kilos> lo charl 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> it's morning we need coffee
<charl> ah no dirty cups this time... good to hear
 * not_found is busy getting another cup of tea :)
<not_found> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<not_found> thanks Maaz 
<not_found> not as talkative as he was in the past...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> yo sflr hows ya
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> o there he is
<sflr> morning guys!
<sflr> hey Kilos 
<charl> morning sflr
<sflr> hi charl!
<sflr> hmm.. i need to boot into windows after 3 months on ubuntu. lol
<charl> how so?
<Kilos> aw shame
<charl> windows-only applications?
<sflr> need some link, username, password. haha
<charl> i used to run dual boot for years only for the occasion i needed to use skype
<charl> at the time i couldn't get skype working on ubuntu (this was a long time ago)
<charl> ah i see, now that's not so bad :P
<sflr> charl: I do miss Picasa on ubuntu
<sflr> Skype working great now. plus G+ Hangouts
<Squirm> (Squirm) Ok, im running f16 with 8gb of ram on an ecs h61h2-m2. My problem now, is after a power cut(electricity just dies), when i next try and boot, after grub i get cpu1 not responding, cpu2 not responding, cpu3 not responding. This is the 3rd time its happened. The first time, after resetting the bios a few times and some fiddling, i sent the motherboard back and they replaced it with the same model. Everything worked, 2nd time, a bios reset d
<tonberryE352> irc cut you off after " 2nd time, a bios reset d"
 * sflr will bbl
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> wat nou
<inetpro> just when I bragged about the Dell E6220 having no issues one pops up after the latest kernel update
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> suddenly it doesn't pick up my large monitor any more and I'm back to a yucky display after a reboot
<Kilos> you are right ...EISH
<Kilos> whats that dell thing a lappy?
<tumbleweed> that's a certified device, you should raise a bug report, I'm sure the certification team would be interested to know that they missed it http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?query=e6220
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> thanks tumbleweed, I was hoping that you'd chime in
<Kilos> there you go inetpro 
<tumbleweed> mention the word regression in the report
<inetpro> ok, now I forgot how to start again
<Kilos> next time you update it wont have the prob anymore
<tumbleweed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Kilos> haha ballie
<inetpro> tumbleweed: tks
<Kilos> tumbleweed, is ibid good in 12.04
<Kilos> soon i will go 12.04
<inetpro> tumbleweed: please explain regression for me
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hopefully
<tumbleweed> inetpro: it's a regression, because it was working fine until you installed a stable kernel update
<inetpro> ahh
<tumbleweed> those aren't supposed to break anything, any breakage is a regression, and treated fairly seriously
<tumbleweed> regression as in "things get worse"
<inetpro> thanks
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what would be the specific package at fault in my case?
<inetpro> for running ubuntu-bug against
<tumbleweed> you said it was a kernel update?
<tumbleweed> so the package is linux
<inetpro> in fact I have kubuntu, do I still run ubuntu-bug?
<tumbleweed> yes
<inetpro> tumbleweed: cool
<tumbleweed> as far as I knew, the QA team tested new kernels on all the machines in the QA labs before they got published. I'd assume tehy have all certified machiens in their labs
<inetpro> eish! "Cannot connect to crash databa..."
<inetpro> Got to run this again with http_proxy settings
<tumbleweed> https_proxy too, probably
<inetpro> hmm... it really doesn't like me today
<inetpro> Application: Apport KDE (python2.7), signal: Aborted
<inetpro> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1".
<inetpro> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb7375b00 (LWP 3401))]
<tumbleweed> looks kind of like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/957438
<inetpro> guess I shall have to connect directly to the net and not via proxy
<tumbleweed> you can also try unsetting DISPLAY, before calling it, to run it in text-only mode
<inetpro> tumbleweed: LWP tells me that it's something with the connection to the crash database
<inetpro> I'll try unsetting DISPLAY
<tumbleweed> not necessarily. LWP = light weight thread
<tumbleweed> I maen light weight process, which = thread
<inetpro> tumbleweed: unsetting DISPLAY worked like a charm
<inetpro> busy trying to write up further info
<inetpro> Summary: Regression of display environment on Dell Latitude E6220 after installing latest kernel
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ^^ that ok?
<tumbleweed> no, the summary should say exactly what's wrong
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> well here's my what happened
<inetpro> After installing the latest updates which included kernel updates and requiring a reboot I only get a resolution of 1024x768 on a Dell 19" Monitor when I've had much higher resolution without any problems for a long time.
<tumbleweed> as in "Not getting native resolution on external monitor after installing kernel update"
<tumbleweed> then give the full story in the body
<inetpro> ok
 * inetpro is feeling a migraine building up inside
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> tumbleweed: bug 1028379
<tumbleweed> New → Confirmed 19 seconds ago
<tumbleweed> by a kernel team guy
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> got the mail... confirmed by Brad Figg from Portland, Oregon
<inetpro> tumbleweed: so does that mean they know about an issue there?
<tumbleweed> actually, he runs a bot across all kernel bugs
<tumbleweed> I didn't know that it confirmed them too, but clearly it does. Don't know what the criteria for confirming is, there
<inetpro> hmm... now I really don't get this
<inetpro> suddenly after a third reboot everything is back to normal
<Kilos> be thankfull
<inetpro> Kilos: that's not normal
<tumbleweed> sometimes graphics cards boot in odd states
<Kilos> tell brtad to reboot 3 times too
<tumbleweed> try a few more times, if it doesn't happen, close the bug
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<tumbleweed> my MacBook boots up with crazy graphics 3 out of every 4 times
<inetpro> but I must say I pressed ESC twice during the boot process to get rid of the splash screen
<tumbleweed> it's certainly not linux's fault, because it's crazy in the bootloader too
<magespawn> Hi Kilos, tumbleweed, inetpro
 * inetpro thought of booting to the old kernel but somehow missed the grub menu
<inetpro> heh magespawn
 * magespawn waves hi to the lurkers in the room o/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> like yusuf 
<Kilos> was just sitting pondering if ive ever seen him chatting
<Kilos> hey yusuf 
<magespawn> I think I have seen him once or twice.
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> how would you do a clean install on a headless server?
<Kilos> crazy nick MRpunk
<Kilos> whats headless magespawn 
<magespawn> one with no inputs on it, so no monitor or keyboard, or mouse (lol)
<Kilos> remotely
<Kilos> can you see it from another pc
<magespawn> well networked, because the machine is sitting right net to me
<magespawn> net
<magespawn> next
<magespawn> i can ssh to it.
<Kilos> so cant your main one see whats happening when you put a cd in the server
<Kilos> like as in the boot menu of the cd
<magespawn> no cd drive in the server. but I can use a live usb
<Kilos> server has no cdrom but got usb ports
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> how will you setup the server to boot from usb then
<magespawn> I figured I would not need a cdrom. I can put one in, but I wanted to see if it was possible to do it over a network
<Kilos> put a screen and keyboard on it
<magespawn> that you can set in the bios as it boots but with no screen or keyboard
<magespawn> it becomes a bit difficult
<Kilos> well i main pc can see what should be on server screen then you should be able to see server boot to usb
<Kilos> if
<magespawn> ahh but once the install start you are going to lose the connection then how do you see what is going on until the install is done.
<Kilos> as in with vnc or something
<Kilos> i dunno you supposed to be teaching me
<magespawn> this is not something I have done before.
<Kilos> whats google say
<Kilos> i go ask maaz
<magespawn> I was being lazy
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8539/clean-install-of-ubuntu-server-over-the-network
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13106/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-headless-machine
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<magespawn> ty Kilos will take a gander
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> hope one works
<magespawn> I am sure one will work
<Kilos> which one
<Kilos> i gonna ask you how to next
<Kilos> i hate googling but maaz does a great job only 4 or so links at a time
<magespawn> actually looks like a release upgrade will be the easiest way to do it
<Kilos> i think thats what fly does
<Kilos> yo sakhi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> hello
<sakhi> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> i wonder why this channel doesnt grow
<Kilos> only at meetings we got some more
<Kilos> Superhuman_, hows things
<magespawn> The instructions say to put the ks.cfg file in the root of the drive and then modify the kernal boot parameters like so ks=cdrom:/path/to/ks.cfg, What would I use if I am booting from USB?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<magespawn> maybe something like "ks=usb: /dev/sdb/ks.cfg"
<Kilos> aw he has a migraine coming on. sorry goosie
<Kilos> usb0
<magespawn> I would have to make sure the machine sees the usb as a boot device
<Kilos> first see what port the usb is
<magespawn> you guys chatting in ##kilos?
<Kilos> its open
<Kilos> hes been having probs after an update and getting migraine
<magespawn> nah is okay. just did not see anything happen here, thought I missed something.
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> even qp is asleep still
<magespawn> Kilos to do alts upgrade I used the following command do-release-upgrade -d. The -d forces an upgrade, before the 12.04.1 is released.
<Kilos> oh you not going 12.04?
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> 12.04.1
<Kilos> i dont read good
<Kilos> everyone always moans
<magespawn> yes i am, do-release-upgrade waits until they release the .1 version
<Kilos> aha ty
<magespawn> makes for interesting conversation anyway
<Kilos> but i wont do it that way, too much data
<magespawn> true
<Kilos> will use cds
<Kilos> then update as and when
<magespawn> you can use flash drives too. I find that works better than cds.
<Kilos> not if you gotta download the iso
<Kilos> and this pc cant boot from usb
<Kilos> will see when got nother one going
<Kilos> yo trixie
<Kilos> Trixar_za, 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos I think you can download the mirror to an external hard drive and upgrade your machine from there.
<magespawn> here goes the upgrade of the server
<magespawn> apparently it will take about 53 mins to get all the software
<Kilos> 40 gigs?
<magespawn> no just the 380 odd needed for my upgrade
<magespawn> mb
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Kilos> so is 12.04.1 out magespawn 
<magespawn> no do not think so, that is why i had to use -d
<Kilos> i mean upgraded already
<Kilos> i thought still a few months to go
<Kilos> so what you upgrading from
<magespawn> 10.04
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> you lucky its so little
<Kilos> i thought it would be about a gig
<magespawn> did keep the system fairly up to date anyways
<Kilos> that seems the answer then to upgrade from lts to lts
<magespawn> i like to stick with the lts versions, less problems usually.
<Kilos> im glad i went from 10.04 to 10.10 though. maverick has been great
<magespawn> just reading up on password cracking
<Kilos> but gonna give unity a good go as it seems to be the way forward
<magespawn> it is quite nice
<Kilos> with suse and fedora and then going unity too
<Kilos> there are crackers in synaptic
<Kilos> what you read and where
<magespawn> hold on on the other pc
<magespawn> lastbit.com/pswcalc.asp
<magespawn> this is a calculator that shows how long it will take if you have to brute force a password based on your input
<Kilos> on your own pc you mean not a windows thing
<magespawn> password length 16 characters, mixed lower case, upper case and punctuation at 500,000 passwrods per second = 509 440 345 384 9301 years
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> wireless networks or any password protected file etc
<Kilos> aw my password is only 13 characters
<magespawn> that windows thing does not crack the password it simple re writes the password file.
<Kilos> ya lol
<magespawn> mixed characters?
<Kilos> yip
<Squirm> lol, because I reset my bios, my time change:  offset 19904330.370724 sec
<magespawn> yours = 194 336 069 26 years.
<Kilos> upper case numbers 4 upper case and lower case letters 5 the numbers
<Kilos> 4
<magespawn> of course this does assume that you are only using brute force
<tonberryE352> correct horse batter staple
<tonberryE352> :P
<tonberryE352> battery*
<Squirm> Maaz: 19904330.370724/60
<Maaz> Squirm: 331738.839512
<magespawn> if your password is actual words that make sense eg "IwentTOtheZooONMondaythe13ofMay", they would get it a lot quicker.
<Squirm> Maaz: 331738.839512/60
<Maaz> Squirm: 5528.98065853
<Kilos> i dunno about vista and win 7 but xp you can go in as root while booting and change password
<Squirm> Maaz: 5528.98065853/24
<Maaz> Squirm: 230.374194105
<magespawn> you can with the other two as well
<Squirm> 230.374194105/4
<Squirm> Maaz: 230.374194105/4
<Maaz> Squirm: 57.5935485262
<Squirm> 57 months
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> that was wrong
<magespawn> Squirm what are you doing?
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> yeah what?
<Kilos> how come maaz answers that
<Squirm> calculating my offset in months, the long way
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> what offset Squirm 
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. lol, because I reset my bios, my time change:  offset 19904330.370724 sec
<Kilos> is maaz deducting the first from the second
<magespawn> Squirm, is asking Maaz to the maths from seconds to months conversion
<Squirm> Maaz: 19904330.370724/60/60/24
<Maaz> Squirm: 230.374194106
<Squirm> 230days
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> but what is that offset measuring?
<magespawn> offset from what?
<Kilos> whats the 60's
<Squirm> I ran ntpdate
<magespawn> i see
<Kilos> Brute Force Attack will take up to 12861917392 years
<Kilos> You should have bought a password manager! :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: what are you looking to do?
<magespawn> then ppl like Linked in go and store it in a unencrypted database so making it waste of time anyway 
<magespawn> for you and the cracker
<Kilos> looking how secure my password is Squirm 
<Squirm> use a better encryption and more complicated, randomely generated passwords :P
<magespawn> tell it to use the full ASCII set 
<Squirm> Kilos: run this
<Kilos> no man one good strong password that you make part of your life and use for everything
<Squirm> head -c 500 /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 10 | head -n 1
<Squirm> where the -w 10 is the length of your password
<Squirm> I use that to generate a random, temporary file name
<Squirm> 0o
<Kilos> eish second power cut today\
<Kilos> this one hurt my maverick, even terminal takes a while to open
<Squirm> Kilos
<Squirm> the powercut today
<Squirm> broke my motherboard
<Squirm> or hdd
<Squirm> I just got it booting now
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> been down since 9:30
<Squirm> but it booted with a lot of errors
<Kilos> bad news all these cuts without warning
<Kilos> you need to run fsck
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> did
<Kilos> or recovery on booting
<Squirm> 3rd time this has happened
<Kilos> sucks hey
<Kilos> whats that output from that thing i ran Squirm 
<Kilos> SWN9LE8yl2Zpv
<Squirm> random
<Kilos> how you gonna remember that
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I remember a random 6 digit password
<Squirm> change the -w 10 to a -w 6 to get 6 digits
<Kilos> na better to use numbers and words that have some meaning to you
<Kilos> then upper and lower case some of them
<Kilos> as in 1234Squirm!@#$
<magespawn> 14 mins till serve upgrade
<Banlam> the hard part comes remembering which passwords are uppercased and which aren't
<Kilos> yay magespawn thats quick
<Kilos> lol @ Banlam 
<magespawn> I am off home later all.
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> go home safe all of you
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hello everyone
<Cantide> hello ^-^
<nuvolari> lo Cantide! How're you?
<Cantide> I am well :)
<Cantide> and you?
<nuvolari> doing good thank you
<Cantide> :)
 * nuvolari drops a pin
 * Cantide tries not to step on it
<Kilos> yo Cantide evening all
<Cantide> hey Kilos :p
<Kilos> haha good lad
<George__> Hi Ubuntu Loco guys
<Kilos> hi George__ 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<George__> Does the loco team have any meetings other than on IRC? Like a regular LUG?
<Banlam> George__, where are you located?
<George__> Centurion, Gauteng
<inetpro> good evening
<Banlam> I think there are occasional Ubuntu Hours in the area
<Banlam> I wonder where queery is
<Banlam> I think he's also around there
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
 * inetpro feels a lot better than this afternoon 
<Kilos> head bad inetpro ?
<inetpro> will try to limit the time in front of the screen though
<Kilos> queisnt on tonight
<Kilos> queery
<Kilos> George__, are you on the mailing list
<George__> Nope, should probably subscribe eh?
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> George__: we're not really a LUG but there are other meetings like release parties, Ubuntu Hours, etc
<inetpro> all depends on members arranging it themselves
<Kilos> leave your query there and one of the gauteng guys will reply
<George__> Cool :) Thanks 
<inetpro> nothing as scheduled as our monthly meetings here on IRC
<inetpro> thing is that we have many members from diverse physical locations around the country
<inetpro> IRC is still the most efficient for having our meetings
<George__> Makes sense :D
<Kilos> George__, you must visit here more often and try attend our meetings. always nice to have new faces around
<inetpro> Maaz: tell charl he should look at "Skype jumps the shark: Seven alternative VoIP services" http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/skype-jumps-the-shark-seven-alternative-voip-services/2488
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Charl on freenode
<Kilos> or even lurk here everyday
<George__> Kilos: I'll try to hang out here more often
<inetpro> George__: how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<Kilos> great always welcome
<Kilos> you here with your browser?
<George__> inetpro: Been using linux for about 5 years and Ubuntu since Jan this year. Was using Suse before Ubuntu
<inetpro> great!
<George__> Kilos: Jip not really clued up with IRC, do I need a client?
<inetpro> George__: try connecting with a proper client 
<inetpro> like xchat
<Kilos> George__, install xchat
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> or quassel
<George__> I'll install xchat... or quassel
<Kilos> he isnt on kubuntu
<inetpro> or even pidgin if you have to
<inetpro> or irssi
<inetpro> if you like the cli
<inetpro> many choices
<Kilos> xchat rocks just dont use xchat-gnome
<George__> Think I'll go with xchat for now
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install xchat
<George__> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> inetpro, xchat rocks
<inetpro> Kilos: sure
<Kilos> just that little bit better than quassel and konversation
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i have a great internet connection tonight
<Kilos> took 1 day short of a month
<Kilos> that was quick GeorgeSteven 
<GeorgeSteven> OK I'm on with xchat
<GeorgeSteven> :D
<Kilos> you can go settings preferences and make it beep when your nick is mentioned
<Kilos> alerts i think its called
<GeorgeSteven> Kilos: thanks found it!
<Kilos> takes some trial and error to get everything setup to your liking but worth the trouble
<Kilos> inetpro, you still using unity?
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> well inetpro dont forget all the how tos hey
<inetpro> Kilos: how tos?
<Banlam> how to
<Kilos> yeah man all the things im gonna need help with
<Banlam> the plural
<Kilos> sorry to's
<Banlam> well
<Banlam> no
<inetpro> lol
<Banlam> an apostrophe is defnitely wrong
<Banlam> it's a difficult thing to pluralise
<Kilos> isnt to's more than one to
<Banlam> definitely not!
<inetpro> Kilos: I just wondering what hot to stuffs that you are referring to
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> an apostrophe implies possesion or an abbreviation
 * inetpro clearly not on the same wavelength 
<Kilos> anyway the message has got through
<inetpro> how to stuffs*
<Banlam> how to tutorials
<Kilos> not belonging to as well
<CanStudy> >_<
<CanStudy> tos would be correct in this case
<Kilos> ill just say help
 * CanStudy goes back to studying
<Banlam> just confusing
<Banlam> :)
<magespawn> well not good English though
<CanStudy> The dos and don'ts of English grammar .-.
<Kilos> unity doesnt have top and bottom panels hey?
<Kilos> what about multiple workspaces?
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, you mean I should remeber how to help with Unity?
<inetpro> remember*
<Kilos> yes please inetpro 
<Kilos> sjoe that took a while
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> head still sore inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: there's more than enough peeps around using it
<Kilos> im bang to leave maverick
<inetpro> and it's getting easier with each release
<CanStudy> i want my launcher to stack apps of the same type - basically the same as a nested menu -.-v
<inetpro> the guys building the stuff are putting a lot of effort into usability studies
<CanStudy> where can we go if we want to submit requests or suggestions?
<Kilos> i think the ubuntu guys are going to put even more in now with others using unity
<Kilos> CanStudy, talk to tumbles
<inetpro> they even take guys from the streets who have never used computers before and they study how long they take to get going
 * CanStudy tumbles down a rabbit hole
<inetpro> CanStudy: gaan studeer!
<CanStudy> ja ja!
<CanStudy> ek sal, nou nou!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> no man CanStudy tumbleweed
<Kilos> haha
<CanStudy> Kilos, I figured that out after looking at the nick list :p
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> hello?
<Kilos> he is on the dev team
<Kilos> CanStudy, talk to him
<CanStudy> umm
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<Cantide> tumbleweed, gripes about unity?
 * tumbleweed sees discussion about unity stuff
<tumbleweed> that's not anything that I have anything to do with
<Cantide> well, the launcher in particular
<Cantide> tumbleweed, then i've been misled :p
<tumbleweed> I know there are lists where design ideas are discussed with anyone who is interested
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I think Kilos thought that you were CanStudy
<inetpro> Kilos: am I right?
<tumbleweed> but I also know that they really don't want people just coming and griping with them :)
<tumbleweed> because they want to make progress rather than have arguments with people that hate change
<Kilos> nope i was hoping tumbleweed could point him in the right dirtection
<Kilos> direction
<inetpro> ahh
<tumbleweed> http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
 * Cantide gripes
<Cantide> thanks, tumbleweed :)
<tumbleweed> np
<Cantide> i'd need to prepare some images before proposing ideas
<Cantide> actually, i don't really have solutions, but i have problems
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> i have one solution though ( that works for me anyway )
<Cantide> oh, #ubuntu-unity ... hmmm
<tumbleweed> I suggest lurking before proposing anything, anyway
<inetpro> I must admit that I can see a lot of good progress with Unity
<Cantide> of course
<tumbleweed> it's usually helpful to get a feel for how things are discussed, and get to know who to listen to
<Cantide> and i'm sure a million other people have already said what i would like to say
<inetpro> and I can see that there's still a long road ahead
<GeorgeSteven> Good night everyone. Thanks for the help tonight. Hope to lurk around again soon :D
<inetpro> GeorgeSteven: you're welcome
<Cantide> good night, GeorgeSteven 'o'
<Kilos> night GeorgeSteven anytime
<tumbleweed> generally the way to get things done is to be prepared to do some work yourself
<tumbleweed> people rally behind good ideas that have started happening
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you can say that again
<Kilos> does keeping maaz busy count?
<inetpro> and then there's enough room for joining other teams with other ideas
<inetpro> but there's nothing wrong with voicing your opinions
<inetpro> obviously if it's within reason
<Kilos> i think most of the anti unity is from gnome2 working so well
<Kilos> and folks getting used to it
<Cantide> i've gotten a little used to Unity, but it has some flaws that seriously impact my efficiency
<Kilos> so im willing to give unity a good go with some help from my friends
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: gnome2 has a lot of flaws that needed fixing for a long time
<inetpro> has had a lot of flaws*
<Cantide> and those all have to do with the lack of the nested menu, and the lack of the panel at the bottom
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> still learning seamonkey
<Kilos> yip i noticed up to maverick but then got nice and stable
<Cantide> and also the way the launcher behaves when you have too many icons there
<Kilos> Cantide, wait some
<Kilos> Maaz, unity guide
<Maaz> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<Cantide> Kilos, yes, but perhaps pointing them out might help to have them corrected sooner
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> Cantide, ^^
<nuvolari> het oom 'n lekker dag gehad?
<nuvolari> hi magespawn 
 * Cantide clicks
<Kilos> ya dankie seun
<Kilos> en jy
<nuvolari> laaang dag danakie :P
<nuvolari> *nadkie
<nuvolari> *dankie 
<nuvolari> sjoe
<Kilos> lol lyk so
<nuvolari> bleh
<nuvolari> my bed roep
<Kilos> jou vriend het nie gepos nie seun, het jy die regte adres gegeee
<nuvolari> oom moet lekker slaap
<Kilos> jy ook nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hmm, ek het ja oom
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<nuvolari> hy sal seker nog met oom kontak
<Kilos> ok dankie
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> hy het oom se besonderhede gevra, so ek reken nie hy gaan niks daarmee doen nie :P
<nuvolari> dankie oom
<nuvolari> g'night everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Cantide> that unity guide is more like a 'welcome to ubuntu (in general) with unity'
<Kilos> inetpro, koffie!
<Cantide> doesn't touch on the way unity itself works
<Kilos> you read the whole thing already Cantide 
<Cantide> or differences in usability between it and gnome 2.x, and how unity addresses those differences
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<Cantide> Kilos, i read the parts about the launcher, as that is my biggest gripe :p
<Cantide> also, a lot of that is not specifically about unity, but more about apps and other stuff
<Kilos> methinks better not to gripe but to make suggestions on how to improve things
<Cantide> of course
<Cantide> but it has to start with a gripe :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> had i not a gripe, i would be happy with it and not want it changed
<Kilos> go study
<Cantide> the fact that it doesn't work quite how i want it to is a good thing - it means i can raise my concerns and help improve it ( i hope )
<Kilos> yip
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Cantide> i think i need to write something up and submit it to them
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Cantide: as long as it is raised in the correct forums
<inetpro> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome inetpro
<Cantide> Maaz ist ein Deutscher?
<Maaz> Cantide: Excuse me?
<Cantide> Maaz, kannst du Deutsch sprechen?
<Maaz> Cantide: Huh?
<inetpro> Cantide: nein
<Cantide> nope
<Cantide> ja, ich weiss
<inetpro> :-)
<Cantide> strange bot :p
<Kilos> clever bot
<Kilos> i love maaz
<Cantide> well, he used the umlaut correctly, i'll give him that :p
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Cantide: du kannst ihn aber immer Deutsch lehren
<Cantide> inetpro, i'll need to find the correct forums first
<Cantide> inetpro, ich hab kein Zeit ._.
<Cantide> kein, keine?
<Kilos> doesnt that link get you to the right place
<Cantide> heh, even my German grammar is broken :p
<Cantide> Kilos, i suppose so :p
<Cantide> let's hope i still have the link once i have compiled something
<Kilos> save it to a file on desktop man
<Kilos> then go study
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yes, sir!
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> my desktop is clean :3
<Kilos> then you wont lose it
<Cantide> good point :p
<Cantide> i
<Cantide> i'll bookmark it :)
<Kilos> i go sleep too now. night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night~
<Kilos> nag inetpro 
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-25
<Kilos> hi magespawn et al
<magespawn> hi Kilos, the sheep keeping you in the veld?
<Kilos> lol no they still locked up till 9am
<Kilos> hows your server upgrade magespawn ?
<magespawn> done. now i am just removing software i am not using
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> I have a piece of hardware that I am trying to identify.
<magespawn> Will post a picture. brb
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> http://ubuntuone.com/2fs6N8QoIt4o0uzMpgSxen <Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos google says it is a GSM router. Works as a modem for the pc and has an attachement for a normal telephone.
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos http://ubuntuone.com/2fs6N8QoIt4o0uzMpgSxen
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos [08:29] (magespawn) Kilos google says it is a GSM router. Works as a modem for the pc and has an attachement for a normal telephone.
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> Morning Squirm
<zeref_work> hmmmm
<zeref_work> tumbleweed or superfly: I'm currently working on a small program in python and glade, program is nearly complete and i'd like to begin reading about packaging
<zeref_work> Any good packaging guide you know?
<zeref_work> *guides
<tumbleweed> http://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging
<zeref_work> thanks tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> I like that guide as it actually teaches you how to understand what's going on, rather than showing a sequence of instructions
<zeref_work> oh forgot to mention, I'd like it to be cross platform as well
<tumbleweed> packaging varies wildly between distributions
<tumbleweed> the best you can do there is just to provide a working setup.py, so people can install from source
<tumbleweed> that makes packaging easier, too
<zeref_work> so instead of .deb just put everythinging in tar.gz and .zip for Win?
<tumbleweed> as well as
<tumbleweed> debs are far preferable for Debian/Ubuntu users
<tumbleweed> and you can make an MSI installer for windows, although that gets quite tricky
<zeref_work> hmmmm, I was initially thinking of making .deb, but then users  of Suse etc won't get, unless they use that alien software to convert to .rpm and such
<Guest3264> /hi
<zeref_work> but if i guess if users of other disto's like it then they will put it into other formats
<Squirm> zeref_work: you realease a .deb, but you also just put up the source as well
<Squirm> so it's easy for apt users, but anyone still has access
<zeref_work> yep, that's what i finally decided :-D, I'll deal with the packaging for windows later
<tumbleweed> as long as the source is there, anyone can use it
<tumbleweed> if you have tons of users who use Debian, providing debs will help them
<charl> good morning
<Maaz> charl: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell charl he should look at "Skype jumps the shark: Seven alternative VoIP services" http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/skype-jumps-the-shark-seven-alternative-voip-services/2488" 14 hours, 34 minutes and 17 seconds ago
<tumbleweed> etc.
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> Maaz: tell inetpro thanks for the link
<Maaz> charl: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<charl> problem is though, ekiga has insane latency, i think it's because they bounce their traffic off servers in the USA
<charl> sounds like google talk is the only alternative then
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> so how's it going with the ballies
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> wb charl
<inetpro> charl: I wish big corporates would stop buying out talent just to keep innovative solutions for their own benefit
<inetpro> like for instance (IIRC) google employing the guy who did the development of voice over xmpp as part of pidgin
<zeref_work> inetpro: that statement reminds me of a movie called anti-trust
<magespawn> Later guys, going into the game reserve, going off line forna whole 3-4 hours lol.
<charl> inetpro: i had an interview with google once, it was an absolute joke
<charl> inetpro: you hear all these things about these amazing interview processes...
<charl> inetpro: google gave me the worst interview i ever had in my entire life, no kidding
<charl> inetpro: after that, they decided to not hire me anyway, so in addition, they wasted my time
<charl> gave me some generic BS about getting back to me or something
 * tumbleweed had a fairly good interview with them, years ago
<tumbleweed> and it took months and months before they got back to me. Apparently they're a bit faster these days, though
<charl> was that google ireland or the "proper" google in california?
<tumbleweed> ireland, yeah
<charl> ah interesting, and the interview was good?
<charl> my experience could not have been more opposite
<tumbleweed> sure, I enjoyed it
<charl> also with ireland
<charl> the first thing they asked me was to convert a binary to a decimal, something like 1101
<charl> then they asked me to convert a decimal to a hexadecimal
<charl> i literally did that back in high school
<tumbleweed> ok, that's just stupid
<charl> who doesn't know stuff like that, seriously!
<charl> i felt quite offended actually
<tumbleweed> I got some really hard questions, at least one of which I couldn't answer
<charl> i mean, i sent them my CV, they know what my skill set is
<tumbleweed> I assume you've read about the "interview anti-loop"? http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/03/get-that-job-at-google.html
<charl> maybe, dunno, looks like an old post
<tumbleweed> it's a steve yegge post, which also means it'll take 4 hours to read
<charl> lol
<charl> i had one question which was about how to write the most efficient algorithm to count the number of binary 1's in an integer
<charl> that was the only good question they asked me, although it's quite hard to answer if you don't know the constraints
<charl> like programming language, architecture, etc
<charl> i came up with some way of doing it with shifts, then a compare and conditional increment, or something
<charl> there was another question which i can remember that i still couldn't believe
 * tumbleweed can't remember the questions I got
<tumbleweed> counting 1s is vaguely familiar, but that could have been elsewhere too
<tumbleweed> the general approach to questions like that is to start stating the constraints yourself
<charl> they asked me to arrange in order of how quick they are to access: register, context switch, main memory and magnetic disk
<tumbleweed> and you'll be corrected if you pick a poor constraint (hopefully)
<charl> that is just plain insulting seriously
<tumbleweed> maybe they'd had some poor applicants recently
<charl> yeah i don't know
 * tumbleweed isn't easily insulted by things liek that
<charl> but i got quite pissed
<charl> it's like they haven't even went to the trouble of reading my resume or something
<charl> on the one side, i don't want to be arrogant, but i take my trade seriously
<tumbleweed> but really, only the first interviewer should be probing at things after that
<tumbleweed> *like that
<charl> yeah
<tumbleweed> after that, the other interviewers should have chatted to the ones before them
<charl> i got phoned by a couple of different people, all with heavy irish accents
<charl> but fine, i got an accent myself, so i'm not one to point any fingers
<tumbleweed> phone interviews are hard. both ends are usually on speaker-phone, and you can hardly hear each other
<charl> i did find it hard to understand the first guy though
<charl> yup
<charl> i found the same
<charl> the first time they phoned me it was so bad i couldn't hear them, then they phoned me back on a different phone, at least i could hear them
<tumbleweed> in-person is nicer, but often also a slog, but a day of back-to-back hour-long interviews is exhausting
<charl> at first they wanted to place me at some data centre in the netherlands, next they wanted to push me into development
<tumbleweed> err I appear to have repeated myself
<charl> completely weird
<charl> ok lemme carry on with work...
<inetpro> the big thing about big corporates is that there is often way to much internal politics that ends up stifling any kind of innovation
<Symmetria> hey, can someone gimme some commandline scripting help here, because Im 2 bloody tired to remeber it, if I wanna do something like for i in {1..20}; do echo $i multipled by 5 = {$i*5}; done 
<Symmetria> what is the syntax for that multiplication?
<Symmetria> lol never mind found it
<tumbleweed> echo $((5 * 2))
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> in linux you get seq while in freebsd I normally use jot for counting in a loop
<inetpro> not sure whether you can do the * 5 with those
<tumbleweed> yes you can
<Symmetria> for i in {0..20}; echo $[$i*5]; done
<tumbleweed> $[] is a bashism. use $(())
<inetpro> for i in {1..20}; do echo $i $(($i * 5));done
<tumbleweed> although {x..y} is a zshism, I'm assuming
<Symmetria> well, that command I just gave works fine for a quick command on both linux and mac, both running bash 
<Symmetria> *shrug* but can use either
<Symmetria> heh, just need commands to help quickly generate configs for 200 switches :p
<Symmetria> heh, the dhcp config we generated last night was 800 lines long and isnt done yet :(
<inetpro> seq 0 5 100
<Symmetria> anyway I gotta go, gotta get back to the campus so we can start all over again *sigh* 5am got back to the hotel last night, and will do the same tonight 
<inetpro> or rather 'seq 5 5 100' to start with 5
<inetpro> oh BTW, you also get the GNU gseq on FreeBSD as part of coreutils
<Trixar_za> But what if you don't use the full coreutils?
<Trixar_za> (and use mostly BusyBox instead)
<inetpro> Trixar_za: then you tell them busybox guys to include seq in the distro :-)
<Trixar_za> Btw, I may have had a crowning moment of awesome at 3AM this morning. My Cellphone charger broke and any attempts to rewrite didn't work.
<Trixar_za> So I ended up stripping the female terminal's plastic casing and resoldering the wires directly on to the old soldering points
<Trixar_za> Then I encased it in putty and wrapped it in insulation tape. Tada, working charger.
<inetpro> pragtig!
<Trixar_za> Btw, Busybox seems to have a seq command
<inetpro> interesting
<Trixar_za> Print numbers from FIRST to LAST, in steps of INC.
<Trixar_za> FIRST, INC default to 1.
<inetpro> that's the one
<tumbleweed> coreutils is a GNU thing, though. You can't expect it to be there on other OSs
<Trixar_za> http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<Trixar_za> Kind of expansive, so you have to search the page :P
<inetpro> the -w is actually very handy as well
<inetpro> as in: seq -w 5 5 100
<Trixar_za> Ah, it adds a 0 at the start
<inetpro> yep
<Trixar_za> Well, zeroes
<Trixar_za> :p
<Trixar_za> 005, 010, etc
<Trixar_za> Most Busybox tools are stripped down coreutils tools, so not everything always works
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, the new changes to Busybox looks interesting
<Trixar_za> Telnet daemon, although I do have the ftp daemon already
<Trixar_za> better man command support
<Trixar_za> Nice
<tumbleweed> it has a *lot* of cool things
<tumbleweed> but most people build a fairly small subset of them
<Trixar_za> Well, SliTaz uses most of it's functionality. Tazpanel uses Busybox's built in http daemon with the help of ash scripts to set most things.
<Trixar_za> But I do like how Busybox is becoming more and more complete as it goes
<Trixar_za> Even the Debian Netboot (and Ubuntu Mini) uses it :P
<Trixar_za> Ah
<Trixar_za> I just discovered the wonder known as yes
<Trixar_za> Which is just basically a loop that prints 'y' the whole time
<tumbleweed> :)
<tumbleweed> not entirely useful, that
<Trixar_za> Only with scripts and programs you can pipe it to I guess
<tumbleweed> most programs you'd use it with take a -y option
<Trixar_za> Ah
<Trixar_za> It loops whatever you give it
<Trixar_za> If I go `yes help` it loops help
<tumbleweed> and in the vary rare cases where they don't, while true; do echo y; done isn't that bad
<Trixar_za> I admit, it is probably the least useful command ever
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Erik Andersen <andersen@codepoet.org>
<Trixar_za>  Tons of new stuff, major rewrite of most of the core apps, tons of new apps as noted in header files. Lots of tedious effort writing these boring docs that nobody is going to actually read.
<Trixar_za> Funny, I actually did read his docs
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> What is lzop?
<inetpro> and back to the question of Symmetria, you can actually the following as well
<inetpro> for i in {5..100..5};do echo $i;done
<inetpro> would probably be faster than calling seq
<inetpro> Trixar_za: lzop is a compressor similar to gzip
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<inetpro> aptitude install lzop
<inetpro> http://www.lzop.org/
<Trixar_za> run-parts can be useful. You can use it to run daemon scripts in /etc/init.d/ - or where-ever you put them
<Trixar_za> That way you don't need to have it scripted, you just move the file to enable/disable it
<Trixar_za> Sorry, thinking out loud
<Trixar_za> Ha and I just worked out how to set the hardware clock based on localtime rather than UCT!
<Trixar_za> Universal Central Time - Not the University :P
<Trixar_za> hwclock -wl
<superfly> The abbreviation is UTC
<Trixar_za> Close enough
<Trixar_za> Debian makes it simple to switch over from UTC to Localtime
<Trixar_za> But it's really simple once you work it out using hwclock
<Trixar_za> just a change from -u to -l
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> looooooong day without power
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday all well girl?
<Kilos> hey superfly wb
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> well thanks and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> hows the thesis thing coming maiatoday ?
<Kilos> you winning i hope
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<inetpro> wb Kilos
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> good bot
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: tks
<Maaz> For you I killa de bull
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Hehehe, anti-bulls supporter
<Kilos> hopefully sharks supporter
<Trixar_za> Only when they play against the Blue Bulls
<Trixar_za> That was an epic win
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> no i was in toti too long to support anyone else unless its against overseas opponents
<Kilos> their last win against the reds was good too
<Kilos> all you clever guys, what can one use instead of that special grease on a cpu for the heat sink to stick
<Kilos> ?
<Trixar_za> You mean thermal paste?
<Kilos> ya that stuff
<Trixar_za> Not sure, except to use liquid cooling
<Trixar_za> google brings up this: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/329905-28-easy-alternative-thermal-paste
<Trixar_za> Which is just home made thermal paste
<Trixar_za> lol
<tonberryE352> temporary or permanent?
<Kilos> permanent , i dont wanna buy a whole tube for one cpu
<tonberryE352> no one in your area with a tube?
<Kilos> one pc repair man said he uses tooth paste
<Kilos> no tonberryE352 we miles outa town
<Kilos> haha just looked at the link and it says toothpaste as well
<Kilos> wonder why mint flavour is better
<Trixar_za> It shouldn't matter. It recommends using something like milk of magnesium with the toothpaste though
<Trixar_za> Still not a good replacement for thermal paste, but I have heard of people using toothpaste in a pinch and not having trouble
<Kilos> yeah i see, this other guy used plain toothpaste
<Kilos> milk of magnesia is if the cpu gets heartburn
<Trixar_za> What I do remember the one friend of mine did was use a little of the old paste and mixed it with the toothpaste
<Trixar_za> Which he then applied. So it was really a toothpaste/thermal paste mix
<Kilos> wow its hard as a rock
<Kilos> been there years
<Kilos> im using the heatsink off a P2 cpu
<Trixar_za> Right. Time for Diplomacy (aka kicking ass in such a way that the person actually wants you to kick them)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> some peeps are kinky and will ask for more
<Trixar_za> It's like that song, Sweet Dreams (or whatever it's called)
<Trixar_za> Sweet Dreams are made of these, who am I to disagree? I travel the world and the seven seas; everybody is looking for something. Some people want to abuse you, some people want to be abused by you 
<Trixar_za> or something like that
<Trixar_za> <--- did it from memory
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> does thermal paste dry hard tween the cpu and heatsink
<Kilos> ?
<tonberryE352> depends on the paste
<tonberryE352> usually it dries a bit
<tonberryE352> but not entirely
<tonberryE352> if you are thinking about keeping the heatsink there with thermal paste
<tonberryE352> forget it
<Kilos> oh then this stuff on the p2 cpu wasnt thermal paste then
<tonberryE352> some of the older ones use a more gluelike paste
<Kilos> almost like a double side tape kinda sticker thing
<tonberryE352> thermal pad
<tonberryE352> iirc
<Trixar_za> Oh, I remember that glue-like paste
<Kilos> iirc?
<Trixar_za> You sometimes had to scrape it off to replace
<tonberryE352> if i recall correctly
<Kilos> haha i thought it was some irc client or something
<Kilos> ty tonberryE352 
<Kilos> this must be a pad.. wonder if there is a way to remove it without breaking it
<Trixar_za> Ah ha
<Trixar_za> I think I have a proper analogy
<Trixar_za> Moving to SliTaz is like moving from a Big City to a small Old American West town
<charl> slitaz?
<Trixar_za> http://www.slitaz.org/
<Trixar_za> IF tank is back
<Trixar_za> And it is
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> [13:31:51] [hylian] This is why I use ubuntu. I love your ditro, but if it isn't going to give me a desktop easily, or have some decent support, then it will die. I like slitaz, I don't want it to die. Please consider my words of advice. [20:37:36]
<Trixar_za> Trying to figure out a good analogy to explain why THIS is an unfair statement
<Trixar_za> Using a small old west towm analogy seems good
<Trixar_za> Where members of the community has to take on multiple roles and if you take time to let it grow on you, you'll end up prefering the adventure and beauty of non-city view
<Squirm> hello
<charl> hi Squirm 
<charl> long time no speak to
<confluency> It's all fun and games until you discover that your picturesque small town doesn't have electricity, flush toilets or antivenom. ;)
<charl> that's exactly the issue
<charl> (i grew up in a city but a fairly remote one)
<Squirm> confluency: what small town?
<Trixar_za> Like charl. That is the issue. People assume there should be electricity, flush toilets and anti-venom, but in a really old west town, that may not exist. So a tourist comes along, points it out loudly and wonders why he's getting shot at.
<confluency> I don't think shooting at people for pointing out that you are lacking some useful amenities is very constructive.
<charl> people who live in small towns often have a "small" mentality
<charl> from my experience
 * Squirm looks at charl
<Squirm> I live in a small town
<charl> Squirm: me too :P
<Trixar_za> Yes, but it fits the analogy. Small Linux distributions are like that. Especially when newbies point out what's wrong with something publicly.
<Trixar_za> That's how flamewars start
<Squirm> charl: where abouts?
<charl> Squirm: i'm somewhat private about where exactly i live
<charl> Squirm: it's a city with about 80K people though
<Trixar_za> or should I say, a long drop might work just as well as a flush toilet. Hell, even science tells us that's how we're meant to poop.
<charl> not exactly small but small enough
<Squirm> <charl> Squirm: me too :P
<Squirm> <charl> Squirm: it's a city with about 80K people though
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> 80k >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> small
<confluency> When it comes to minority distros, the metaphorical settlers are often members of a fringe sect who want to get away from established settlements for ideological reasons.
<charl> lol ok please tell me how many people are in the town where you live
<charl> i am dying to know now
<confluency> I'm sorry I started an argument about real small towns. o_O
<Squirm> and charl, it's a city with 80k people, it'd be damn hard to find you
<charl> no it's actually quite easy (if you know the address) lol
<charl> if you want large, go to london
<charl> i spent a week there once
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but small communities stick together too. Everybody knows everybody else. So they don't take well to people calling their town bad names or attacking their neighbors hard work (since in small communities you often have to do more than one job).
<Squirm> I lived there for 6 months
<Squirm> charl: Google Maps, -28.812811,29.540412
<Trixar_za> I also think this analogy has jumped the shark
<Squirm> charl: I'm not asking for your address, curious as to what town
<tonberryE352> 80000 a city?
<charl> Squirm: so you are not kidding! you are literally in the middle of nowhere
<Squirm> Winterton is a hole
<charl> Squirm: just east of nowhere and south of ****-knows :P
<charl> tonberryE352: it's over 9000!
<charl> sorry mandatory meme joke
<tonberryE352> more or less everything is
<Kilos> hehe ask inetpro how many peeps in the town he came from in northern natal
<Kilos> methink 1000 is a lot
<Kilos> and utrecht was the same
<Squirm> Kilos: you can see my town :P
<Trixar_za> Mind you, doesn't help that the founder of the town is an anarchist
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> but everyone knows everyone
<Kilos> Squirm, i have been to winterton
<Trixar_za> He even sneaked it into the name. Google Temporary Autonomous Zone
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> afternoon confluency nice to see you still going on
<confluency> Reports of my demise were greatly exaggerated.
<Kilos> ha ha ha'
<Squirm> bbl
<Squirm> going to supper + squash
<Kilos> enjosqu
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm 
<Kilos> bbl
<charl> bbl
<Trixar_za> bbl 2 I guess
<Trixar_za> :P
<zeref> dsadadsad
<zeref> o0, apologies
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo canstudy
<Kilos> oops Cantide 
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> that's my alter-ego
<Cantide> Good evening, KiloStudy ( 1000 x study? )
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<Kilos> early night for me. sleep tight all of you
<Cantide> o_o
<magespawn> Good evening all.
<magespawn> Night all.
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> you guys talk about small towns and then?
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-26
<Squirm> fp
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly et al
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> morning SmilyBorg 
<magespawn> np Kilos
<SmilyBorg> Morning
<Kilos> brb
<superfly> Morning all.
 * superfly jumps on Kilos
<Kilos> lol why
<superfly> Just cause.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hows things superfly 
<superfly> Going well. Slowly getting into the groove
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> the groove is getting deeper hey?
<superfly> Went to the doc yesterday morning, and he diagnosed me with asthma and a chest infection, and gave me medicine for it. Feeling *much* better now.
<Kilos> thats good. sorry to hear about the asthma, now you got a pump?
<Kilos> like the peeps inna movies, every time they get nervous they gotta suck on the pump
<superfly> Ya. Doc said I lost 30 percent of my lung capacity, and that with some chronic medication I should be able to recover that
<Kilos> whew thats not nice. ian struggling as well doc says he has some avian bug thats been there for years
<Kilos> got 25% lungs left
<Kilos> has to go to hospital in durban as soon as he can afford it
<superfly> The pump is only for emergencies, I also have an inhaler which I use mornings and evenings
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> hmm... and it looks like the superfly has new found energy?
<Kilos> yeah hes been sick but doesnt tell us, just stays offline
<Kilos> now he can jump on me again at least
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> s/new found/newfound/
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> no sure what difference that makes but it sounds better :-)
<Kilos> :-)^
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> :-)>
<Kilos> beard getting long and summer still far
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi ChanServ 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl> lol
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> lo
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and Squirm!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Squirm> ty Maaz
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> but next time we want cappuccino
<charl> :P
<sflr> good morning! :)
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<sflr> hey Kilos! 
<charl> Maaz: coffe on
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<charl> Maaz: kaffee bitteschön!
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<charl> bot no speak german
<Maaz> charl: What?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: dankeschön!
<Maaz> charl: dankeschön is Bitteschön
<charl> he?!
<magespawn> lol Maaz ty
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> Maaz: we need to learn you some german, your german is echt sh**ssen
<Maaz> charl: If you say so
<charl> bbl
<magespawn> brb\
<Kilos> bbl
<Trixar_za> Am I the only person that sees it's 13:37 and goes 'Sweet, it's leet!'
<magespawn> not even sure what 'leet' is.
<Trixar_za> 1337
<Trixar_za> You know, like in 1337 Speak
<magespawn> right got it, lol
<Trixar_za> It's bad because I notice and say this almost daily
<magespawn> must bake some ppl noodles the firat time
<magespawn> first
<Kilos> ppl noodles?
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> peoples noodles
<Kilos> any news about work yet?
<Kilos> whats peoples noodles
<Trixar_za> Not yet, but this Amazon job looks interesting
<Kilos> food?
<Trixar_za> Personally I like jobs that go "Forget everything you know about Linux or Windows"
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Trixar_za> Because that translates to "Anybody can learn to do this"
<magespawn> their Brains. Coloquial like marbles
<Kilos> oh i see , ty magespawn im slow at times
<Kilos> most of the time
<Trixar_za> Right, poor Alia now knows responses to video driver and desktop/screen resolution
<Trixar_za> :)
 * Trixar_za is teaching the bot to be helpful
<Kilos> he georgesteven is following us on twit place
<Trixar_za> ツ
<Trixar_za> Interesting
<Kilos> hehe thats a funny one
<Kilos> howd you twist it like that
<Trixar_za> Copied it from Facebook
<Trixar_za> Funny enough, it works in UTF-8
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> microsoft messes up everything
<Kilos> yeah looking down at a 45° angle
<nuvolari> eveny my gtalk is now not working :P
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> aw nuvolari 
<Kilos> you on ubuntu nuvolari ?
<Kilos> or linux anyway
<Kilos> or winsucks
<nuvolari> heh, just blaming M$ when I can oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lol well done
<sflr> google talk and hangouts is down for most users
<Kilos> blame facebook too, havent they got that video chat thing going as well
<Kilos> using up web with all the travick
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> traffic
<sflr> Kilos do you need a top up anytime soon?
<Trixar_za> “The older I get, the more I see how much motivations matter. The Zune was crappy because the people at Microsoft don’t really love music or art the way we do. We won because we personally love music.” 
<Trixar_za> Got to Love Steve Jobs
 * Trixar_za runs
<Kilos> nope ty sflr sis got me 8ta airtime enough to get that 3g special
<Kilos> so will cruise through next month on 12.04
<Kilos> sflr, you use unity hey?
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Kilos> k Trixar_za 
<sflr> that is great Kilos! welcome to the highway ;)
<Kilos> eish, just got an sms from a new bottle store thats opened up
<sflr> yes, I use Unity Kilos 
<Kilos> yay sflr i most likely gonna need help
<Kilos> so you and inetpro are nominated
<Kilos> sflr, you dunno the good news man
<sflr> of course. I help when I can. if i dont know something i google. haha
<inetpro> huh?
 * inetpro goes to read some backlog
<Kilos> nuvolari, is sending me a faster pc with better graphics card
 * Kilos hates google
<Kilos> actually pc is in pta already , sis will take me to fetch it sunday
<sflr> that is really awesome Kilos! xmas in july for real! featuring nuvolari as father xmas :)
<Kilos> yeah im so grateful
<sflr> why do you hate google Kilos? it know everything. hehe
<Kilos> i think its from the data limit always, page after page opening eats data
<Kilos> i ask maaz to google for me
<Kilos> he gets it right
<Kilos> ask inetpro google isnt my friend
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos what we nominated for?
<Kilos> for unity help inetpro 
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: no no need some help
<inetpro> Kilos: you no need some help
<Kilos> oh is it gonna just work for me
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm sure it will
<inetpro> that's what nuvo said, IIRC
<Kilos> lol you holding thumbs?
<inetpro> Kilos: when are you getting it?
<Kilos> aw forgot iirc
<Kilos> go fetch pc sunday inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: iirc
<Maaz> inetpro: iirc is "if i recall correctly"
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> nuvolari,  didnt say that man
<Kilos> your recall button is faulty
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> hmm... did nuvolari not have it running on 12.04 yet?
<Kilos> no 9.10
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: which 8ta deal you gonna get?
<Kilos> im not scared of installing its just the odd bugs i need help with
<Kilos> the 3g if its still going on the first
<Kilos> first question will be, where is the bottom panel i spose
<sflr> on top Kilos :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im so used to my bottom panel with its 9 desktops
<sflr> oh, and there is a bar on the left too :) with the app icons
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no apps places and system at the top anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll learn all kinds of new tricks
<inetpro> start forgetting what you know now
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> if you want the traditional bars rather go to kubuntu
<inetpro> kubuntu combines everything in one bar
<inetpro> at the bottom
<inetpro> unless you go add more
<inetpro> very flexible.... you can add your own bars top, left, right.... anywhere you want
<Kilos> no kubuntu cd but have 12.04 server
<Kilos> so install server then kde desktop?
<inetpro> with unity they put everyone in teh same box and tell you that's how to do it, end of story
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh well sudo apt-get install aptitude then
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install xchat
<Kilos> then xchat HELP
<inetpro> Kilos: I would try unity first, if I was you
<Kilos> i will
<Kilos> who knows
<inetpro> then you can always add kubuntu to that, if you want
<inetpro> forget about ubuntu server, unless you want to use it as a server with no gui
<Kilos> ya will look, but must try unity seeing as its spreading so
<inetpro> if you want kubuntu proper then rather download the kubuntu iso
<inetpro> or get it from someone else
<inetpro> anyway, me still has some lotsa work to finish
<Kilos> too big, will try unity. how can i help anyone if i dunno what it looks like
<sflr> not the server for sure
<sflr> you can try dual boot. install kubuntu like that
<Kilos> i wanna use the server as well on this pc when other one going good
<Kilos> sflr, you should try hangout with us a bit in the evenings
<Kilos> nights after 8
<superfly> Kilos: the desktop and the server are very similar, no need to install them both. if you need some server packages, just install them. the server stuff is usually smaller than the desktop stuff
<sflr> in august Kilos :) july no good. too much house chores
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> ok sflr we hold you to that
<Kilos> 5 days
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> hehe
<Kilos> cheeky hey?
<Kilos> * methinks :Unknown command
 * inetpro thinks Kilos forgot the /me action command -*-
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> makes sense and no space tween me + thinks
 * inetpro slaps Kilos with a large trout
<Kilos> ouch
 * Kilos grabs trout and takes a bite
<Kilos> sushi lekker
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> trout just needs salt
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> haha hes using quassel
<Kilos> online quassel
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> voda musta heard i got 8ta airtime, have got a magnificent signal from them
<Kilos> best ive ever had
<inetpro> Kilos: that is the sad part about it
<inetpro> with 8ta it's unlikely you'll get the same speed
<Kilos> oh well only a month or so with all i need for unity
<Kilos> no 8ta here is with the edge mtn tower
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> hit 400kB/s now now
<Kilos> k
<inetpro> Kilos: I might even only get online after you taking a nap again, like last night
<Kilos> ok ill get you back
<Kilos> go safe
<inetpro> will see see how things go
<inetpro> but no soapies for me 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn> Evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Check this sounds like fun
<magespawn>  http://ubuntuguide.net/install-firefox-mobile-os-b2g-in-ubuntu-desktop
<magespawn> I see it is going to be one of those evenings.
<Kilos> what evenings?
<Kilos> i dont like firefox makes my pc very slow on some sites where opera doesnt
<Kilos> maybe the power cuts hurt fox also not just my maverick
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> I am going to go away until later, this is pointless.
<magespawn> Bbl cheers.
<nuvolari> oh my word
<nuvolari> the end is neigh!
<nuvolari> gtalk AND twitter
<nuvolari> in 1 day
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> twit place dead too?
<nuvolari> yeah uncle Kilos 
<nuvolari> it's a memorable day in tech history
<Kilos> interwebs very sick
<nuvolari> told you it's M$...
<Kilos> do they say whats wrong?
<nuvolari> nada
<nuvolari> well, I didn't see any reason yet
<Kilos> virii in their servers
<nuvolari> hmm, not sure it's down all the time though...
<nuvolari> it's up again
<nuvolari> it was down for a while 
<Kilos> oh my superfly you here still
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> sy hi to mrs_fly for me please
<nuvolari> lo Cantide 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> ah you stutter too
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> i just repeated :p
<Cantide> was greeted twice, so i greeted twice in return ^^;
<Cantide> http://www.ubuntuonair.com/ anyone else watching this in 5 minutes time?
<Kilos> only us three here seems like
<Kilos> Banlam, Kerbero ^^
<Cantide> :)
<Banlam> what is it?
<Kilos> Cantide, answer^^
<Cantide> Ubuntu devs live chat thingy
<Cantide> click the link and watch
<Cantide> then you will know ^^;;
<Kilos> haha
<Banlam> "y'all"
<charl> good evening!
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntuonair.com/
<charl> Maaz: tell inetpro this is the dialect in the region where i live: http://nds-nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nedersaksies
<Maaz> charl: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<charl> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> hello o/
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> Kilos: is this a live stream?!
<charl> very nice
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ask Cantide 
<Cantide> >_<
<Cantide> right now someone from Dell is speaking about a laptop that will be released with Ubuntu
<Cantide> it is a live stream :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Cantide: yes i'm listening to it as well, interesting
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> it is indeed interesting!
<Cantide> the guy speaking now is very informative and speaks well
<charl> sorry had to stop listening
<charl> i have people here i need to talk to
<Cantide> aah
<Cantide> pity
<Cantide> it was all about UEFI and secure boot
<charl> ah
<Cantide> kernel release manager speaking now
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I gaze in from time to time. I'll let mrs_fly know
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<charl> nn
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> nuvolari: Google Apps Status Dashboard http://www.google.com/appsstatus
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-27
 * Kilos greets ubuntu-za
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi there
<sakhi> Morning, to all the Sys.Admins. Happy Sys.admin Day.
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> me  no sysadmin
 * Kilos greets sakhi 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<sflr> good morning all! happy friday :)
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<Kilos> inetpro, you awake yet?
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<jrgns> thnx
<Kilos> first time here?
<jrgns> iirc, yes
<jrgns> i'm trying to get back onto irc
<jrgns> i've been neglecting it
<jrgns> seems a bit quiet :P
<Kilos> guys are very busy at work but when someone has problems one of them will make time to help
<jrgns> kewl
<jrgns> what do you do that you have time to chat?
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu jrgns 
<Kilos> ?
<jrgns> xubuntu at the mo
<Kilos> ah
<jrgns> unitiy is counter productive to my workflow
<Kilos> oh my
<jrgns> you?
<Kilos> im still on maverick
<Kilos> 10.10 but will try unity next week sometime
<jrgns> fun and games
<jrgns> i'm using keyboard shortcuts leftover from my slackware days that uses the windows key
<jrgns> doesn't work well with unity
<jrgns> brb
<zeref_work> hmmmm
 * inetpro streches his self
<inetpro> Kilos: good day
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: Coffee should be enough...
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> lol dag boetie
<inetpro> he's stingy again!?
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, oom inetpro 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<inetpro> Happy SysAdmin Day to everyone!
 * nuvolari hol dat die stof spat
<jrgns> hello inetpro
<nuvolari> yeah... our sysadmin took leave today and guess what? our network goes haywire
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> hi jrgns
<inetpro> wb
<nuvolari> oh hi jrgns 
 * nuvolari don't recall seeing jrgns before :P
<inetpro> ahh... then welcome jrgns
<Kilos> scroll back nuvolari and read his story
<inetpro> I thought that I'd seen him before
<Kilos> another non unity fan
<jrgns> inetpro: you know me from twitter / g+
<inetpro> must have been on twitter and or floss.pro
<nuvolari> welcome to the anti-unity club
<inetpro> exactly :-)
<jrgns> lol, how big's the club?
<nuvolari> me, for one
<jrgns> schweet
<nuvolari> not sure about the rest
<jrgns> what do you use?
<jrgns> or do you just use and hate it
 * inetpro goes on search for some food
<nuvolari> ooh! 
<nuvolari> nice jrgns, I'm in the xubuntu club too
<nuvolari> (normal ubuntu base, but I added xubuntu and use xfce)
<jrgns> schweet
<nuvolari> 4.10
<jrgns> i must say, it's much easier to get it working as i like it than it was with gnome
<jrgns> that usually took me ages.
<nuvolari> I like gnome3 though, but miles slower than xfce
<confluency> I've used Fluxbox since before Unity; I missed the Unity drama completely.
<nuvolari> ooh nice :> I used to use openbox, but configuring took just a bit too long :P
<nuvolari> and then when I have loads of time again... I'll do xmonad
<nuvolari> ack, need to get back to work
<nuvolari> chat to you all laterz
<jrgns> cheers
<nuvolari> hmm, what really would rock my boat is IRC in google+
<Kilos> confluency, havent you even tried unity?
<Kilos> later nuvolari have a good day
<confluency> I have, briefly.
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hiya Trixar_za 
<charl> good afternoon!
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
<Kilos> hi charl 
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl> i just ate four museli buns and i am like "me gusta"
<charl> just need some coffee now
<Kilos> lol
<charl> me mucho gusta
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> silent in here today, how's it going with you ballies
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> I see Firefox 15 is coming out with a built-in PDF viewer
<charl> it's about time :)
<inetpro> you can even try it by installing the addon on FF 14
<inetpro> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pdfjs/
<charl> nice!
<charl> now i just wish we could find a built-in flash alternative...
<charl> alternative flash player i mean
<inetpro> am not so sure whether I really like it though
<charl> not good, or just slow?
<inetpro> got so used to downloading PDF files separately and viewing with Okular
<charl> yeah, but it's handy having it right there
<charl> i often use google's web viewer
<inetpro> true
<charl> quick view or whatever
<charl> i'm concerned to just open pdfs using adobe's acrobat reader on my work pc
<charl> because i don't trust adobe's reader... you can have embedded scripts that execute without warnings
<charl> there is a way to disable it but last i heard that could also be circumvented
<inetpro> this one is not bad
<charl> here's a talk about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfze8YGNvhQ
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro don't like the ever more bulky adobe products
<inetpro> like why do we even need it?
<inetpro> why not just have everything in HTML?
<charl> adobe is very slow
<charl> practically everything they make
<inetpro> at the same time I can't say that HTML is a very optimal format
<charl> the problem used to be fonts
<charl> pdf has the ability to include the original fonts used
<charl> so the presentation was more accurate - particularlly mattered for printed material
<charl> especially when the spacing matters
<charl> but now with css3 fonts that is also no longer an obstacle
<charl> i actually don't know what the deal is with pdfs anymore and why we need them in this day and age
<inetpro> exactly
<charl> believe it or not, microsoft actually has its own alternative to pdf
<inetpro> and that is?
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_XML_Paper_Specification
<charl> sorry was just getting the link
<inetpro> ahh
<charl> there is a printer tool in windows 7 similar to what you have on linux but that generates xps instead of pdfs
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> if only ECMA-388 was a true international and open standard
<inetpro> way to much controversy there
<charl> the ecma has been used by microsoft a number of times for strategic reasons
<charl> microsoft isn't well known to give anything away for free without alterior motives
<inetpro> at least Okular, the document viewer of the KDE project, can display XPS documents
<charl> nice
<charl> the other controversial format from microsoft is OpenXML http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML
<charl> it's standardised as ECMA-376
<charl> seems like it's also standardised as ISO/IEC 29500
<charl> looked like they were just trying to p*ss on OpenDocument with that
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: There isn't a pot on
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> in unrelated news, the all-round best voip client i found as an alternative to skype that actually runs on linux must be ekiga
<charl> http://ekiga.org/
<charl> my only complaint is insane latency
<zeref_work> hmmm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<zeref_work> sigh, everytime i want to go to a new window or workspace i go to he top left but....Oh I'm on windows :P
<charl> zeref_work: you used to gnome3?
<zeref_work> yep
<zeref_work> campus comps are windowz
<charl> that's probably (almost) everywhere the case
<charl> just drank what i call "office beer"
<charl> it's bavaria wit 0% alcohol
<charl> pic or it didn't happen: http://i.imgur.com/K7lAZ.jpg
<zeref_work> that stuff is meh
<charl> i call BS
<charl> it's a pretty decent witbier
<charl> i am extremely fed up with microsoft's exfat system on windows 7
<charl> if anything happens and the drive does not get unmounted properly, it refuses to let me write to it
<zeref_work> lock down
<charl> only solution seems to be to copy all data from it and then reformat
<charl> lock down?
<zeref_work> i used to have that issue. 
<charl> and?
<zeref_work> 1 sec
<zeref_work> could not read or write to the drive, felt like dows was telling me go away,  and saying "i'm keeping this data for myself"
<zeref_work> btw since you use irssi, to you use mpd+ncmpcpp
<charl> nope, what's that?
<charl> Maaz: google mpd+ncmpcpp
<Maaz> charl: "Ncmpcpp - ncmpc++ mpd client" http://unkart.ovh.org/ncmpcpp/ :: "Ncmpcpp - ArchWiki" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ncmpcpp :: "A simple guide to set up mpd with ncmpcpp ~ Linux and Life" http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/01/simple-guide-to-set-up-mpd-with-ncmpcpp.html :: "[SOLVED]mpd-ncmpcpp or any other good CLI player help (Page 1 ..." http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/20877/solvedmpdncmpcpp-or-any-other-good-cli-playe
<charl> ah a music player thing?
<charl> i only use grooveshark for music
<charl> i should actually try spotify at some point
 * zeref_work googles grooveshark
<zeref_work> awww, website blocked
<sflr> works for me zeref_work 
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/quick-news/55905-microsoft-kicks-off-new-reality-tv-show.html
<Squirm> Yes Microsoft, we would love to watch programmers sit all day and compete.
<Squirm> I take it they're not getting enough enthusiastic people to work there to they have to make a reality show -sigh-
<zeref_work> sflr: campus blocks it.
<zeref_work> that show would be boring
<sflr> oh. sorry.
<zeref_work> what would be fun if they tested the contestants like they did in the film, the social network :-D
<charl> who wants to work for microsoft in any case
<charl> i would rather work for google or oracle
<charl> or facebook even
<charl> heck i would rather work for apple
<zeref_work> lol
<sflr> MWEB slashes data pricing with 50% http://www.news24.com/SciTech/News/MWEB-slashes-data-pricing-20120727 
<sflr> that reality show idea is great. i must do it in our office :)
<zeref_work> wait, why are they only 4
<sflr> 1 of them gets a job at Microsoft
<sflr> "pits four SQL Server programmers against one another." Zzzzz...
<charl> 10mbps dsl for 135 euro... ouch
<charl> my stomach hurts
<charl> i wonder who is actually going to pay that
<zeref_work> how bout vodacoms R5000 per GiG special for roaming for the games in london
<sflr> charl that is 50% off. lol
<sflr> zeref_work: that was a shocker. haha
<charl> ouch now that hurts even more
<charl> i don't know why the heck i am even watching this sh*t but i am watching the first episode
<charl> http://content5.catalog.video.msn.com/e2/ds/c05d6c00-650e-4602-ad56-d3723d4df0d0.mp4
<zeref_work> sflr: i lol'ed hard when i saw that
<zeref_work> nornal price is R17500
<zeref_work> wtf
<sflr> charl is it any good?
<sflr> zeref_work: are you serious? probably they have 10 users using it.
<zeref_work> probably, that like a plane ticket back
<sflr> just use free wifi and skype. lol. who needs roaming these days?
<charl> sflr: it's a load of absolute cr4p
<sflr> i can imagine charl. they should've hired a PR agency if they want to pull a reality show stunt.
<charl> you can fly to and from london for about $1K US
<charl> there are tickets for well under that... $800 or so as well
<charl> that's well under 10K ZAR and that's a return ticket
<inetpro> hmm... to many distractions today
<charl> inetpro: it's friday, grab a beer
<inetpro> eh
<charl> i am going for my second one, i will drink this one on you
<charl> lemme make a pic first
<inetpro> haha
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/upquf.jpg
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/ozdXA.jpg
<charl> warsteiner... ein sehr schöne bier!
<charl> ja, so lecker!
<charl> me gusta
<charl> now i go home, bbl
<superfly> does charl do anything other than browse or upload images to imgur?
<superfly> cause that's all I ever see him doing
<inetpro> superfly: I wonder
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> he's an awful lot of hot air
<inetpro> he can take as many pics of a beer as he wants, still means nothing
<Kilos> hes still young without many responsibilities
<Kilos> will grow up still
<inetpro> one day
<zeref> huurrrmm
<nuvolari> nee kyk! nou gaan ek huistoe
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> die week was heeltemal te lank
<Kilos> elke week is 
<Kilos> behalwe as jy op verlof is
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> as ons persepsie van tyd nie so verwronge was nie
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> where were you all day?
<magespawn> out on the road doing a transfer
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> working late at the shop to catch up
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> so busy all round
<magespawn> what is up in ubuntu land?
<Kerbero> the dvb-t2 transmissions are awesome
<magespawn> Kerbero: you watching the olympics ?
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> nes on 2
<Kerbero> *news
<Kerbero> free to air only has SABC
<magespawn> it has been almost a year since i watched any tv at home
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magespawn> evening charl
<magespawn> out of here for now, later all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> hi mage
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> yo theblaze 
<theblaze> Hi kilos
<theblaze> How's it going here
<Cantide> hi everyone '<
<Kilos> quiet mostly
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<theblaze> Cool
<Kilos> dont forget cnastudy weekends too hey
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> canstudy
<Cantide> especially on weekends ._.
<Cantide> but i must watch the rugby tomorrow
<Cantide> >_>
<Kilos> ya
<theblaze> Discovered Reddit a few weeks ago so that's why I wasn't on lol 
<Kilos> ah
<theblaze> Yeah
<Kilos> Cantide, Go Sharks
<Cantide> yeah!!
 * Cantide is not sure if anyone here is supporting the Stormers >_>
<Kilos> most here dont watch sport
 * Cantide assumed so
<Kilos> i watched the chiefs beat the crusaders today too
<Kilos> good game
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> Carter seemed a bit out of form
<Cantide> from the little i saw
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> i thought the Crusaders would win
<Kilos> so did everyone
<Cantide> but they've won their share of Super Rugby already :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hey you clever with hardware
<Kilos> apart from 4 extra pins what the diffs between a 20 pin power connecter and a 24 pin
<Kilos> whats in those extra 4 pins
<Cantide> >_>
<Cantide> what makes you think i'm good with hardware? haha
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i used to know this...
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> maybe the chat about thermal paste
<Kilos> or is google clever and you good at googling
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX#Power_supply
<Kilos> ty
<Cantide> wikipedia is clever
<Cantide> but maybe you have to read that whole page to really know
<Cantide> chat about thermal paste? i think i have forgotten ._.
<Kilos> last night man
<Kilos> wasnt it you?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe charl and Kerbero 
<Cantide> it wasn't me :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> maybe ^^
<Kilos> ok what do you call the 20 pin supply
<Cantide> something to do with the ATX version
<Cantide> i think 24 pins were introduced in version 2.0
<Kilos> tell me how to use wikipedia plse
<Kilos> i have a 20 pin but mb needs 24 pin
<Kilos> maybe i can bridge some connections
<Cantide> yeah, here it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX#ATX12V_2.0
<Cantide> oh, i have no idea about that
<Cantide> first you'd need to know what voltage those 4 pins are
<Cantide> then wire it accordingly
<Cantide> i'd recommend getting a newer PSU instead though :-S
<Cantide> wouldn't want to fry your board
<Kilos> shouldnt, those last 4 pins are 3 different voltages and a common
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX#Power_supply
<Cantide> they are the bottom 4 there
<Cantide> 11, 12, 23 and 24
<Cantide> the voltages are also listed
<Kilos> yes i see that on the first link
<charl> hi
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> no sorry know nothing about thermal paste
 * Cantide thinks that Kilos dreams of thermal paste and IRC
<Kilos> lol yeah
<charl> lol
<Kilos> w000t http://www.smps.us/20-to-24pin-atx.html
<Kilos> i go read
<Kilos> looks like i can use the 20 pin to check if the mb works
<Kilos> the extra 4 pins are for more current drain pcs
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> come to think of it, i have used a 20 pin connector on a 24 pin board before
<Kilos> see why didnt you think about that before
<Cantide> i thought you needed 24-pin power :p
<Kilos> the mb is 24 pin and my psu is 20 pin
<Kilos> so i can test mb with it
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> evening all\
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> het net probeer scharl bel
<Kilos> voicemail
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<Kilos> uh oh fly connection crashed
 * inetpro wonders what happened with superfly
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> -_- datacentre connectivity issues
<inetpro> eish!
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA
<charl> :D
<charl> a japanese in southern bavaria yodeling with chickens
<charl> srsly
<charl> nn all
<superfly> my case in point
<inetpro> lol
 * not_found missed something :p
<not_found> ...oh and hi superfly and inetpro :)
<inetpro> eh not_found
 * inetpro is about to go hit the sack
<superfly> hi not_found
 * superfly is also heading off
<not_found> inetpro: enjoy (me doing the nightshift thing)
<not_found> superfly: also enjoy :)
<inetpro> not_found: hold the fort
<not_found> lol
<not_found> k
<inetpro> good night everyone
<not_found> ight
<not_found> night even 
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-28
<nuvolari> goood morning :)
<Kilos> oh my where is everyone
<Kilos> going to get pc so will be online later today. be good
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> môre
<nuvolari> mornings Kerbero 
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> pc day today
<Kilos> :-D
<nuvolari> Kilos: dis goed om te hoor oom! So darm hoef oom nie te wag tot more nie 
<Kilos> nee ek baie opgewonde
<Kilos> swaar het vandag af so hy vat my
<nuvolari> \o/
<Kilos> jy moet soet wees terwyl ek rondry
<nuvolari> ek belowe niks!
<Kilos> ha ha
 * nuvolari 's jaw drop to the ground
 * nuvolari picks it up again
<nuvolari> yusuf_! long time no see
<nuvolari> how have you been?
<psydroid> hi nuvolari
<psydroid> hoi Cantide
<psydroid> hi yusuf_
<psydroid> and others
<Cantide> hello ^^
<magespawn> afternoon
<magespawn> later all
<kodez> greetings to all
<kodez> who is developing Qt applications with C++?
<kodez> the OS is ubuntu
<kodez> where can I learn about installing and configuring Qt environments in lubuntu 12.04?
<Kilos> hi superfly  nuvolari 
<Kilos> and aothers too of course
<Kilos> others
<Kilos> hi psydroid where you been?
<Kilos> dont all talk to me at once hey
<Kilos> give a 5 sec gap
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> I was travelling
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> bbl still playing onna pc
<zeref> so, pa wants to buy lappy, takes me to with him, give him some advice as to what to buy, leave for few min to get to pal, come back
<zeref> pa is talking to some shop guy shop guy says windows 7 starter is the best windows
<zeref> ......
<Kilos> go sharks
 * Trixar_za slaps Kilos
<Trixar_za> Go Stormers
<inetpro> Kilos: my chicks have hatched
<inetpro> well, 5 of them
<Kilos> how many days
<Kilos> at least you on your way now
<inetpro> hmm... lemme check when did I post that
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> was 11 July when I said "The young hen is now focussed on incubating her first clutch of eggs since about Monday. If I'm not mistaken and if everything goes well we should expect the little chicks to hatch around the 30th of July"
<Kilos> mus be about 18 or 19 days
<Kilos> whew one day early
<inetpro> 18 days
<Kilos> there were still eggs left in the nest hey
<inetpro> they came out yesterday
<inetpro> still 3 left
<Kilos> ah thats ok
<Kilos> next time she will hatch more
<inetpro> well, yesterday there were 3 chicks, today 5, and still three eggs
<inetpro> but I'm not sure whether those will come out still
<Kilos> not is she left them all day normally
<inetpro> no still brooding on them
<inetpro> turning them around all the time
<Kilos> often young hens get up with first few chicks and leave the other eggs
<Kilos> oh she didnt go walkies with the chicks?
<inetpro> nope, not yet
<Kilos> good hen, look after her, she feels life still there
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> sorry Trix[a]r_za 
<inetpro> and the 2nd hen has two eggs on Sunday last week
<inetpro> only 4 today though
<inetpro> not sure what's cookin there
<Kilos> lol now they starting you will see soon bantams all over
<Kilos> thats why i crossed them and used the crosses for hatching eggs
<Kilos> something came and stole them
<Kilos> dogs mongooses and snakes in summer
<Kilos> you got meerkatta there
<Kilos> meerkatte
<Kilos> they love eggs
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> not sure
<inetpro> will have to wait and see how things develop
<Kilos> yeah
 * inetpro should make time to check every day
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> get one of the kids to check after school
<Kilos> but dont handle the eggs
<inetpro> anyways
<inetpro> Kilos: how's the new pc?
<Kilos> had a job getting it going
<Kilos> sata drive doesnt even allow bios to come up or screen to light up
<Kilos> got my old 80g ide in here
<Kilos> maybe something not working with drive change because it seems to be no faster than my 1.7g with 640m ram
<Kilos> and its 2.8g and 1g ram
<Kilos> should be much faster
<Kilos> methinks a clean install might change things some
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> doesnt the cd see what hardware is available and sort drivers etc accordingly
<Kilos> Trix[a]r_za, w000t
<Kilos> eat your heart out
<Kilos> inetpro, moenie net hmm nie kom met ideas uit
<Kilos> Maaz, am i still connected
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> hey kilos
<magespawn> Kilos
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> Maaz, tell magespawn Sorry I missed you lad, was eating
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<nuvolari> zeref: I hope you smacked that guy to his senses
<Kilos> what did i miss
<superfly> Kilos: bad computer support, i.e. Windows
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> oom kilos: http://slexy.org/view/s21jhv9XyC
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly :>
<superfly> Hi nuvolari
<Kilos> lol it might be the best windows but who is interested in finding out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how you all superfly 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> this new pc is so grand i foregt things
<Kilos> even a usb port in the front with a door
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> had to make my own on old pc
<nuvolari> heh, oom Kilos, I don't think you'll run out of USB ports too quick on that one
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> had 2 on other pc and a usb interface in and usb 4 port hub
<superfly> Kilos: alles goed hierso oom
<Kilos> mooi superfly groete ann almal
<Kilos> aan
<nuvolari> g'night everyone
<Kilos> night nuvolari sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm....
 * inetpro after having dinner with the family, a nice hot bath and the youngsters in bed it looks like we can continue here
<inetpro> days have come and gone way to quickly
<inetpro> yikes, and it seems everyone else is gone already
<superfly> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> eh superfly
 * inetpro happy to see that you're at least alive and kicking
<superfly> Silly cashier at the pharmacy. He managed to miss one of the scripts I was paying for, and they made him call me and arrange to pay for it.
<inetpro> wow, now?
<superfly> Yup, the Pharmacy is open till 9 every night
<inetpro> interesting that they'd call at this hour
<inetpro> they probably get better response when doing that?
<superfly> Well, I figure it must be his shift at the moment, and they managed to track it down, and told him to phone now.
<inetpro> superfly: and what was your response?
<superfly> Well, I have no problem paying for it, so I was more than happy to pop down their now, but he said I can do it tomorrow.
<inetpro> ahh... 
<superfly> I figure they made him phone me, because he didn't know how to answer simple questions like, "so how do I make sure you know what I'm paying for?"
<superfly> he just phoned me to tell me, without having a clear set of instructions for me.
<superfly> Funny thing is that we've been to the pharmacy twice since that particular visit, and they never tracked us down then.
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> So, all in all, it sounds like their mistake not mine.
<inetpro> yep, sounds like it
<inetpro> gone are those days when you didn't have to pay for other's mistakes 
<superfly> *shrug* I bought it, I should pay for it, but I do agree that they should really do some sort of courtesy token for me being willing to come back and pay for something because of their mistake
<charl> hi all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> charl: I didn't know that you drink coffee on a Saturday evening
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: I agree
<inetpro> ask them for discount
<charl> lol
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> i already had a beer earlier today so now it's time for coffee
<inetpro> superfly: or make the use openlp
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<inetpro> make them*
<charl> inetpro: here's what's left over from earlier today: http://i.imgur.com/zIHaM.jpg
<inetpro> eish charl, you really want me to see every drink you make?
<charl> :D
<charl> i'm just trolling
<inetpro> yeah, looks like a real troll, drinks like a troll
<inetpro> must be a troll
<charl> :D
<charl> nice
<charl> problem? :)
<inetpro> nah, it's your choice
<inetpro> as long as you keep it for yourself
 * inetpro never been into drinking alcoholic beverages just for the fun of it
<charl> ehm, you sound pretty serious now
<inetpro> charl: well I'm sure you have seen the welcome message when you joined the channel
<inetpro> we try to stick to terms of service and the Ubuntu CoC
<charl> inetpro: sheesh, relax dude
<charl> we were just talking nonsense, not being serious
<charl> it's saturday evening, not monday morning :)
<inetpro> heh, no stress here :-)
<charl> ok... :S
<inetpro> was just putting it up front
<charl> hmmmm
<inetpro> you never know who else is lurking in the channel and hoping for some odd technical discussion
<inetpro> even on a Saturday evening
<charl> not that we do that very often in any case in here
<inetpro> hmm... I think you've missed many a good discussion in here
<inetpro> not that I'm saying they usually happen on a Saturday evening, but good discussions are never predictable
<Kerbero> so i installed ubuntu 12.04 on my server, and inherently squid was upgrtade from v2 to v3
<Kerbero> but my config file does not work anymore
<inetpro> Kerbero: eish
<inetpro> I've heard of major changes
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> the first entry in v2's config is something liek acl all
<Kerbero> and squid3 does not like that at all
<inetpro> Kerbero: sounds like you'd have to go back to the drawing board and study the manual
<inetpro> something that I probably have to do as well
<Kerbero> yeah i did, and i finally got it working after running squid with -vvv 
<inetpro> cool
<Kerbero> and fixing all the problems/warnings it printed out then, and only then
<Kerbero> for some reason squid3 quits some times do to config file issues without saying so
 * inetpro shall have to remember to knock on Kerbero's door for help :-)
<Kerbero> *due to
<Kerbero> i'm typing very badly tonight
<inetpro> Kerbero: so was it worth the upgrade yet?
<Kerbero> well, my desktop pc runs 12.04
<Kerbero> so i did not have a choice
<inetpro> ahh, so this is just for personal use?
<Kerbero> ont my one server i'm glad it is 12.04 due to a >3 kernel
<Kerbero> which is needed for my dvb-t2 receiver
<Kerbero> and, yes
<inetpro> interesting
<charl> Kerbero: just out of curiosity, what's the reason for using squid for your personal use? caching?
<charl> just wondering because usually you just find that on institutional/corporate networks
<Kerbero> upstream proxy needs login
<charl> ah i see
<Kerbero> and all programs does not support it
<charl> that can be a pain
<charl> yup
<charl> i know that problem pretty well
<charl> i used to have that a number of years ago, thankfully not on any proxied network anymore
<Kerbero> ok gtg people. i had too much beer tonight
<charl> ciao Kerbero !
<inetpro> :-)
<charl> enjoy the rest of your weekend
<inetpro> bye Kerbero
<inetpro> welcome bacj not_found
<inetpro> back as well
<not_found> hiy a inetpro 
<inetpro> you on duty again?
<inetpro> not_found: you're very good at holding the fort so please do it again
 * inetpro calling it a night
<not_found> lol
<not_found> k, goodnight inetpro 
<inetpro> not_found: and please check that charl behaves his self :-)
 * not_found lurks with a hammer
<charl> not_found: does it look like this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/janx-1975/7106898843/
<not_found> no, but that should work
<not_found> :p
<charl> not_found: luckily i am carrying this with me: http://i.imgur.com/foABX.jpg
<not_found> weak
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-29
<kodez> greetings everyone
<not_found> http://youtu.be/9bZkp7q19f0
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<zeref> jhjdf
<charlvn> good afternoon all
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<charlvn> yeah, good timing for coffee!
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<charlvn> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lol no choice had big pc probs with small solution after muc searching
<Kilos> much
<charlvn> oh my goodness! that sucks!!
<charlvn> what happened?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, talk to me about cinnamon
<nlsthzn> charlvn, hi :)
<nlsthzn> Kilos, cinnamon is an attempt to klink to the past destined to fail eventually... 
<Kilos> pc musta gone into hibernate or something last night. even though this drive isnt set for it and couldnt come out again so i pulled the power cord
<nlsthzn> *cling
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> then os not found
<nlsthzn> but it is only a DE running on top of gnome 3
<nlsthzn> ouch
<Kilos> then pc would just start and 5 secs switch off again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> even moved drives and tried others and plugged and unplugged ram and all cards and blew pc clean but still same
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<Kilos> turns out the on/off button on top was stuck in the connect mode so switched on and off after 5 secs
<Kilos> good clout sorted the problem
<Kilos> i was nearly crying
<nlsthzn> alls well that ends well I hope
<Kilos> with frustration
<Kilos> yeah now all good again
<nlsthzn> check out the power settings (not that gnome has much like that)
<Kilos> will check again. moved my 80g from old p4 to this later p4 nuvolari sent me
<Kilos> so the install wasnt for this drive from this pc so there must be other stuffs not right as well
<Kilos> power management set on never and never
<Kilos> in the bios too there is no option to turn off apm
<Kilos> gigabyte board
<nlsthzn> was just about to write check bios
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> been here since 4 am trying to sort it
<Kilos> tried my 20g drive with maverick in here and it cant get past grub menu
<Kilos> keyboard doesnt seem to work
<Kilos> booted from cd and after a bit a window came up saying it needs restricted drivers
<Kilos> but gonna leave the 20g in old p4
<Kilos> when i eventually got it to boot from cd i nearly installed 12.04
<Kilos> bb tonight guys
<nlsthzn> well I am glad your back on the airwaves uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn kind of you. i still got my old pc as a standy so ill never be gone for long
<Kilos> All good with you nlsthzn ? you been missing some
<nlsthzn> oh I have been here enough... perhaps using another nick all scaly like
<Kilos> then say hi when you see me man
<Kilos> you mean not-found
<nlsthzn> that is I
<not_found> ;)
 * not_found has to install IRC on his phone again
<Kilos> ya i know that but maybe its the head but i feel like you been off a while
<Kilos> ill get you back never fear
<not_found> been working for the last six days (before yesterday...) 4 nights so I was on very late
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> night
<Cantide> KilOS
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> ^^;
<Cantide> CaNotStudy tonight \o/
<Kilos> why?
<Cantide> studied earlier today
<Kilos> you not going to church so you can study
<Cantide> so i'm taking a break :p
<Kilos> for how long?
 * Cantide doesn't go to church as it is
<Cantide> hmmmmm, 3 hours?
<Kilos> hmm ok then take a break
<Cantide> am doing that :)
<Cantide> what are you up to?
<Kilos> tyring to get a later pc stable 
<Kilos> trying too
<Cantide> the one with the 20 pin PSU?
<Kilos> keeps not working everytime i swop drives
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> no no no
<Kilos> its a p4 nuvolari sent me
<Cantide> oh :p
<Cantide> maybe the drives are the cause?
<Cantide> could be that one of the drives has a faulty controller
<Kilos> 12.04 says kernel failure
<Kilos> i am using one at a time in it
<Cantide> oh >.<
<Kilos> had it working on this drive then put a 20g in and tried to install 12.04. kernel crash so i put this drive back and it wouldnt boot so drive back in old ,pc
<Cantide> weird o_O
<Kilos> yeah i think its unhappy bios
<Kilos> so battery out again
<Kilos> dunno if a bios upgrade will work using ubntu
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Cantide> no idea..
<Cantide> i've not flashed a bios for years
<Cantide> and when i did, it was using a stiffy disk and not even booting to an os
<Kilos> ill first read up on it before i try. if bios gone mb = scrap
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> and it's seldom the cause of problems
<Cantide> unless you're trying to use new hardware with an old mb
<Kilos> it should see the change in drives and boot accordingly as this pc does
<Kilos> not crash everytime a drive is changed
<Cantide> faulty cables?
<Kilos> if they faulty they should be faulty all the time not just now and again. but ill change them and see
<Kilos> ty for the idea
<inetpro> hmm... why everyone is so quiet?
<Kilos> just sitting today, tired of thinking
<inetpro> Kilos: eish
<inetpro> sounds like you've had a rough day
<Kilos> met ys ja
<inetpro> Kilos: BTW, all three eggs hatched
 * inetpro is very happy
<Kilos> great good hen that
<inetpro> very
<inetpro> she took them chicks their first walkabout today
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> normally hens dont sit and wait for last egg to hatch
<Kilos> yesterdays weather
<Kilos> sunny skies,gentle north easter and the snot klapped out of the stormers
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: let's hope the sharks can win the came down under
<Kilos> whew yeah
<Kilos> we hope so
<charlvn> good evening Kilos, inetpro 
<Kilos> yo charlvn 
<charlvn> everything sorted now Kilos ?
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi charlvn
<Kilos> got it going yeah but then tried another drive to install 12.04 and had kernel crash message
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> changed drives back and it could see an OS 
<Kilos> yo mage
<charlvn> ouch!
<charlvn> :(
<Kilos> lol now battery out then i gonna study the bios and see if i can master the thing
<Kilos> were you here when i said what the prob was that i found charlvn 
<charlvn> yeah these irritating little issues can cost a lot of time
<Kilos> sticking on off switch
<charlvn> bah
<Kilos> it was stuck in the connect mode so switched off again after 5 secs
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> took half a day to find that one
<charlvn> shame man, that really sucks
<charlvn> i need to run off and do some stuff, speak to you all tomorrow
<Kilos> lol but now i know
<Kilos> go well
<charlvn> yeah half the solution is understanding the problem right?
<charlvn> thanks have a good one!
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> Kilos do those chips work?
<Kilos> got one in but pc wont even turn screen on magespawn and i put the othewr one in a safe place
<Kilos> still trying to find out where
<Kilos> even got thermal paste but luckily havent used it on first one
<Kilos> will first get one working before pasting and sinking it
<magespawn> Is the board giving you any post beeps?
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> mind you i have got that tiny speaker in yet
<Kilos> took a while to figure out what it was
<Kilos> was funny trying to find what front panel connectors go where
<magespawn> That will help. Then if the board still works it will give a beep code even if the chip is out.
<Kilos> had to sit outside in good light with glasses and magnifying glass
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Yes the writing on the board is tiny.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> even if you have good eyes
<Kilos> i got one blind and the other also cat see
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cant
<magespawn> I struggle sometimes, there is one in my shop now.
<Kilos> one what?
<magespawn> Board that I cannot read.
<Kilos> get a magnifying glass
<Kilos> on those front panel connectors which side must the writing go
<Kilos> to outside or inside of mb
<nuvolari> meh
<nuvolari> I'm out
<nuvolari> g'night oom Kilos, magespawn 
<Kilos> lekker slaap nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and the others
<Kilos> see you morrow 
<nuvolari> dankie oom, lekker slaap oom ook :)
<Kilos> by hookor by crook
<magespawn> I think this one does not have anything, there is not even a manufacturers name.
<Kilos> dankie seun
<magespawn> Night nuvolari
<Kilos> oh these connectors have what they are for printed on one side
<Kilos> like hd led
<Kilos> and power sw
<Kilos> but no +-
<Tonberry> the switches dont matter
<Tonberry> the leds do
<Tonberry> usually the coloured one is + and the white one _
<Tonberry> -*
<Tonberry> but if the led does not work just flip it over
<Kilos> ah ty Tonberry 
<Kilos> and whats the msg one
<Kilos> i dont have that wire from front panel but it shows on the mb
 * Tonberry shrugs
<Kilos> +msg-
<Banlam> all you really need is the power button
<Banlam> everything else is just decorations :)
<Tonberry> or a screwdriver
<Banlam> true
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i like the hd led then i can see when drive is actually working
<Banlam> mine works when i tell it to work :)
<Banlam> and some times when I don't
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> And sometimes does not when you do.
<Banlam> fortunately that doesn't happen too often
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<magespawn> Night al.
<magespawn> All
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-22
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> guten morgen Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo Squirm 
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> hi space_ 
<Kilos> hi AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> goodday peeps
<AlphaGuyy> hooray huawei
<Kilos> hi Vince_0 
<AlphaGuyy> whos alive here??
<superfly> depends on your definition of alive.
<Kilos> hehe
<AlphaGuyy> maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> AlphaGuyy: There isn't a pot on
<AlphaGuyy> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
 * AlphaGuyy fasting
 * AlphaGuyy cruising irc streets on a reserve tank
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for AlphaGuyy and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Anybody here using a scanner ?
<mazal> Desktop scanner , not multi functional
<Kilos> have done mazal 
<Kilos> simple scan only
<AlphaGuyy> r there any cell network irc help channels
<Kilos> i think they all use twitter
<mazal> I need info oom Kilos , what scanners are compatible with Ubuntu ? And what software one uses. I never had a scanner on ubuntu and are thinking of getting one
<Kilos> simple scan is installed by default
<mazal> But don't want to sukkel tot Piet kom just to get it to work
<Kilos> and hp products work
<mazal> Any hp one ?
<Kilos> ive tried 2 and both worked without installing anything extra
<mazal> k
<AlphaGuyy> anyone from ct?
<Kilos> 13 meg
<mazal> Kilos and simple scan can scan to various formats ? pdf , jpg ?
<AlphaGuyy> is that for opera?kilos
<Kilos> i dunno mazal i just scanned pages
<Kilos> yip AlphaGuyy 
<mazal> Docs I would like pdf and pics I'd like jpg
<mazal> There's no way I can see that now without a scanner , save as is obviously greyd out
<Kilos> i tired the scanner on windows and it made big meg pages and the simple scan make small ones but same quality
<mazal> Maaz google simple scan formats
<Maaz> mazal: "Simple Scan in Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/simple-scan :: "TBS - Simple Scan Station" http://www.simplescanstation.com/what_is_it.html :: "Simple Scan Station" http://www.simplescanstation.com/ :: "scanner - Simple Scan - Changing the default output File Type to ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/245113/simple-scan-changing-the-default-output-file-
<Maaz> type-to-pdf-and-improving-compres :: "Simple Scanning Utility — Ubuntu Apps Directory" htt…
<superfly> mazal: I got one of those HP all-in-one printer/scanner/copier/fax machines, and the scanner works out of the box
<mazal> You use simple scan superfly ?
<superfly> no, I use whatever comes with KDE
<superfly> I can't remember what it's called, but it works a charm
<mazal> Ah this is what I needed:
<mazal> "Simple Scan
<mazal> A really easy way to scan both documents and photos. You can crop out the bad parts of a photo and rotate it if it is the wrong way round. You can print your scans, export them to pdf, or save them in a range of image formats."
<mazal> So it seems it can go to both pdf and image formats
<Kilos> oh my hes breeding
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<Kilos> you too
<ThatGraemeGuy> spaaaace!
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, you make me think of this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vifqXeITcvE
<Dreen> Hizit
<Kilos> hi free
<Kilos> Dreen, 
<Dreen> lol
<Dreen> Just got home from work
<Kilos> lucky you not a sysadmin okey
<Dreen> why?
<Kilos> they only starting to work now
<Dreen> howcome?
<Dreen> I's a dev, yo!
<Kilos> they kinda do all the syncing and closing shop when others go home i think
<Dreen> sounds lame
<Kilos> and all day they fix other peeps messups as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Dreen> lol
<Dreen> what you do Kilos?
<Kilos> lets say im retired
<Dreen> i c, then what did you do?
<Kilos> diesel mechanic farmer and all kindsa stuff
<Dreen> kewl
<Dreen> sometimes i wish i worked with my hands, i mean other than on a keyboard and mouse
<Kilos> lol
<Dreen> my farther was a machanic 
<Kilos> pc work is much easier and cleaner
<Dreen> diesel machanic
<Kilos> hard dirty work that
<Dreen> he did bus and trucks transmissions mostly
<Kilos> biggest job is keeping your finger nails clean
<Dreen> lol
<Kilos> now im the ubuntu-za greeter bot
<Kilos> what do you do Dreen 
<Kilos> i think you told me
<Kilos> you were somekindapc hey
<Dreen> yes, but it doenst matter because i will most probably forget what you do too
<Dreen> do/did
<Kilos> you the one with a pc shop?
<Dreen> i am a PHP developer that wishes i could be paid for being a Clojure developer
<Dreen> 'friad no
<Kilos> i wonder who that was
<Kilos> peeps come and go too fast for me
<Dreen> lol
<Kilos> not many here like php if im not mistaken
<Dreen|2> lol, its no surprise, while being ultra popular, PHP is generally frowned upon
<Dreen> I like Clojure a lot though, my past experience with OOP has put me off
<Dreen> off OOP that is
<Kilos> hear what the fly says is the best to use. he knows about all them things
<Dreen> the fly?
<Kilos> superfly, 
<Dreen> ah
<Kilos> hes our main fixit guy
<Dreen> kewl
<Kilos> used to be before life caught him that is
<Dreen> I am always interested in learning
<Kilos> loves python
<Dreen> kewl
<Dreen> I'm no PHP fanboy, just get paid for it
<Kilos> well thats life hey
<Dreen> if i could choose, I'd probably stop using it
<Kilos> i think ThatGraemeGuy is also clued up with lotsa stuff
<Kilos> hes a sysadminn
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> talking about you
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<Dreen> ah, would be kewl to rub shoulders with some highly experienced chaps
<ThatGraemeGuy> i could use a good shoulder rub
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you a hot blonde?
<Kilos> haha
<Dreen> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> my wife would frown upon that sort of thing anyway I guess
<Dreen> so far from that, that no matter how many beers one consumes it is not likely to change
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, married men only allowed to look
<ThatGraemeGuy> yea you can browse the menu anywhere you like as long as you still eat at home
<Dreen> haha
<Dreen> how about comment on menu items?
<Kilos> lol
<Dreen> mmh, that looks wonderful, don't you think dear?
<Dreen> wouldn't mind a spot of that pie
<ThatGraemeGuy> "honey this sounds good, will you make that for a change?"
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha
<Dreen> mmh, I'm hungry
<Kilos> hehe
<Dreen> this is not me being perverse, I have had but a cup of soup the entire day
<Kilos> aw
<Dreen> whoa there is a clojure za chan! 
<Dreen> wonder if anyone ever speaks in it
<tumbleweed> there's a cape town startup using clojure
<Dreen> what they using it for?
<tumbleweed> everything
<Dreen> web based?
<tumbleweed> https://www.cognician.com/
<tumbleweed> https://www.cognician.com/jobs/software-developer tells more
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh they had a dude at scaleconf
<tumbleweed> yeah
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> not a very good speaker IIRC
<ThatGraemeGuy> but not completely terrible either
<tumbleweed> interesting topic, though
<tumbleweed> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlDJy3yXVsc
<Dreen> that sounds frikken kewl
<Dreen> "Does any of this resonate with you? Do you have plenty of experience with (INSERT YOUR OOP LANGUAGE HERE) and have had enough of complecting state and behaviour?"
<Dreen> thats me
<Dreen> I need to join that user group
<Dreen> after I move to CPT that is
<ThatGraemeGuy> "although we all work remotely, we're close-knit"
<ThatGraemeGuy> contact them, you needn't be in CT
<Dreen> yes I think i should, just for the record, i was referring to the use group that meets in observatry 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah right
<Dreen> my fiance and I are planning to move to CPT next year you see :)
<tumbleweed> I imagine a close resemblance between cognician employees and the cape town clojure user group
<Dreen> yes indeed
<Dreen> thanks for the heads up tumbleweed, and for the chat ThatGraemeGuy and Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<Dreen> I must depart now and get on with some chore n' sich!
<Kilos> cool
<tumbleweed> Dreen: np. there is lots of fun dev work in CPT
<tumbleweed> come and join us :)
<Dreen> chores
<Dreen> I will be! 
<not_found> so anybody wanting to get an ubuntu phone?
<Vince-0> $600 ?
<Vince-0> not bad
<Vince-0> but Mozilla is going to beat Ubuntu into the ground
<Vince-0> PC boot is nice
<not_found> we will see about the mozilla phone... every poll I have seen from users to devs have ubuntu at the top and mozilla and tizen somewhere at the bottom...
<Vince-0> on Mir? lol nooo
<Vince-0> I guess iOS has best dev frameworks?
<not_found> most consistent perhaps... oh and what does mir have to do with the price of eggs?
<Vince-0> isn't mir gonna be on 1310+ and mobile?
<Vince-0> or at least on Ubuntu for Android
<not_found> yes, mir and xmir will be used from 13.10 with x fallback for proprietary graphics drivers
<Vince-0> I want mobile for PC dock - had high hopes for the Moto stuff with the Lapdocks but meh
<Vince-0> perhaps new Moto will want this - 4gb RAM, 128GB hdd is plenty for a PC
<not_found> the specs seem good...
<not_found> I don't know the new battery tech they are talking about howeber
<not_found> *however
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 not_found  
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos
<Vince-0> hi
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I need to read up more on why ubuntu thinks its a good idea to build a separate video stack with Mir
<Kilos> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/mir-plans-in-13-10/
<kbmonkey> always can count on you Kilos :)
<Kilos> im reading it too
 * kbmonkey screens another lynx
<Kilos> as long as it works on my pc when 14.04 comes out im happy
 * not_found can't pledge $600 for an Ubuntu Phone cause he doesn't have his passwords and his wife isn't answering the phone at home :'(
<kbmonkey> I've read a similar thing in mark's announcement for Mir. It does not explain the reasons for not piping those resources to the widely used X server instead. then everyone would benefit
<kbmonkey> It seems like the "not invented here" syndrome
<Kilos> isnt it to make fones tablets and all work the same
<kbmonkey> sure. but as it is compatible with legacy X programs then it seems like they are just recreating all that work, they might as well put that effort forth into X itself, so that other distros could also benefit by running on fones and tablets. Or do I miss something important?
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> and what is more, since they are working with the hardware vendors to improve display drivers, which is a major issue for most of the closed drivers, it makes even more sense 
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<Kilos> guten abend mein herr
<inetpro> oops, I mean good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: for R189 I can get a Tap Reseater Tool at Builders Warehouse
<Kilos> ah good
<Kilos> you might need it for more taps in the future
<not_found> kbmonkey: yes, canonical has the time and money to just make stuff for no good reason...
<Kilos> if they are all that old that is
<inetpro> and for R80 I can get a Basin Wrench
<Kilos> and what does a new tap cost
<not_found> oh and yes, Mark Shuttleworth is an idiot and needs his ego stroked ... not like he has been to space or anything... oh wait...
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: new taps are crazy expensive
<Kilos> if you get the wrench and taps arent heavy then replace the tap
<inetpro> start at about R150
<Kilos> is it?
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> for one tap
<inetpro> so I be shopping around first
<Kilos> i remember moaning about R20 for a tap
<kbmonkey> welcome to the future Kilos :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> and can't exactly only replace one tap in my basin, will look odd
<Kilos> ya maybe just fix that one then
<inetpro> I'll try
<kbmonkey> not_found, these changes are voted on and discussed in a board. let's not start calling names here.
<inetpro> but first I have to wait for payday
<Kilos> you can try silicon and car tube so long
<Kilos> should last long
<not_found> sorry kbmonkey... didn't think naming Mark would cause offense...
<Kilos> ai! kbmonkey not_found play nice
<Kilos> this is a peaceful channel
<inetpro> hmm... 
<kbmonkey> oh I don't take offense, ever.
<not_found> Kilos: :) this be friendly banter (especially for a foss channel) ;)
 * not_found slaps kbmonkey around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> eish!
<kbmonkey> I just think it is rude calling him an idiot.
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> inetpro, eish! //
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> I think Canonical's efforts may very well help the cause of FLOSS
<inetpro> but perhaps I trust them to much
<Vince-0> meh, FLOSS is for hippies. 
<Kilos> oh thought you didnt like the silicon car tube plan
<kbmonkey> what is floss? isn't it foss?
<Vince-0> I kid, but Canonical is for business hippies
<Kilos> free linux
<Vince-0> free/libre
<inetpro> FLOSS = Free Libre Open Source Software
<kbmonkey> Nice, thanks inetpro :)
<Kilos> ty goosie
<kbmonkey> I have brain-holes
 * kbmonkey summons forth the fleas of a thousand camels to infest not_found's armpits
<inetpro> the fact is that they are still based on Debian and I don't think it will change any time soon
<Vince-0> and Linux! Don't forget about Linux
<Vince-0> although Debian has a BSD kernel recently
 * Vince-0 shuts trap and studies LPI.
<inetpro> the strength of Debian lies in its policies 
<not_found> kbmonkey: perhaps you missunderstood my point... I was trying to point out the Mark isn't an idiot and I don't think he suffers from the "Not created here" syndrome :)
<kbmonkey> all hail the Tux
<kbmonkey> cool not_found :) just friendly banter
 * Vince-0 chimes in
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Vince-0> and Shut has to make some freakin $$ for a change - 580b doesn't go far these days
<not_found> and pledged... bring on the Buntu Phone!!!!
<inetpro> oh and then there is the Debian Social Contract http://www.debian.org/social_contract.html
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
 * Vince-0 chimes out
<kbmonkey> ping
<kbmonkey> well folks Im going back to work. keep those fishes flying, eh? ;)
<not_found> cheers
<Kilos> enjoy kbmonkey 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> yo SilverCode 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<not_found> night
<not_found> uncle
<not_found> Kilos:
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> night neelsie
 * inetpro likes the Ubuntu Edge crowd funding idea
<inetpro> will be very interesting to see that figure grow
<not_found> inetpro:I am refreshing constantly...
<not_found> so far it is going like a boeing...
<not_found> it is a good looking phone <3
<superfly> I'm getting old. I'm ready for bed and is not yet 9pm
<not_found> superfly: :) it is winter
<superfly> not_found: 10pm is usually am early night for me. 
<superfly> *an
<not_found> just means you are tired... get some rest and you will be able to stay up longer again... the body needs what it needs...
<inetpro> superfly: it gets worse
<inetpro> wait until you have three kids
<superfly> inetpro: that won't be happening for a while
<inetpro> not_found: I'm very surprised, those numbers are rising at an incredible rate
 * inetpro wish I had $600
<inetpro> I installed Sleep as Android the other day and it is an amazing app to track your sleep patterns
<not_found> I got me a fitbit flex... nice little gadget for steps and sleep monitoring
<superfly> Night folks. I'm turning in for the night
<not_found> inetpro: I don't really have $600....
<not_found> but sometimes you got to do what you got to do :p
<not_found> night superfly
<inetpro> not_found: you pledged?
<inetpro> good night superfly
<not_found> inetpro: I have ;)
<inetpro> well done!
<not_found> So anybody interested in a slightly used Galaxy S3?
<not_found> \o/
<inetpro> not_found: it will be a long wait still
<not_found> true... and sadly I don't see them pulling off 32 million
<not_found> that is a lot of $$$
<not_found> and at $830 it becomes perhaps just too much ...
<inetpro> not_found: I seriosuly hope they do
<not_found> as do I ... it looks awesome and those specs... *drool*
<not_found> there are a few good news articles about the choice of screen size and resolution...
<not_found> nothing about the device is trying to out do some other device, no HD screen because at that size it doesn't add value... screen size chosen because it is optimum for one handed use etc...
<inetpro> not_found: how long do we have to go until the end of the first day?
<inetpro> I bet you it will be more than $1m at the end of the day
<not_found> some hours... the campaign started about 5 or 6 hours ago as far as I can tell... not sure how long the campaign was live before the announement
<not_found> the first 5 or so mill should be quick... it is the rest I am not so sure off... once the $600 pleadges are all gone or expired the incentive drops slightly
<not_found> they can make a nice $3 mill from the $600 pledges alone
<inetpro> and there goes the $1m mark, within less than 5 hours
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-23
<Kilos> hi mazal  and others
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<mazal> Ek het toe 'n hp scanjet 200 bestel. Ek hoop hy werk
<Kilos> dit hoort
<Kilos> daai simple scan het net gewerk hier met een scanner en een kombo ding altwee hp
<mazal> Bk unhappy deesdae met my ubuntu. Klomp irriterende dingetjies wat pla. Hoop nie ek gaan met daai ook sukkel nie
<Kilos> wat pla nou
<mazal> Die goete soos die dvdstyler wat nie werk nie , k9 wat nie meer in repos is nie , startup disk creator wat crash. Alles goete wat my werk moeilik maak
<Kilos> daai video goed?
<mazal> Hou nie van sukkel by die huis nie , kry genoeg van dit bedags
<Kilos> in 12.04??
<mazal> 13.04
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> gebruik 12.04 vir ernstige goed en speel met 13.04 dan
<mazal> Ubu begin my bietjie krap krap waar dit nie jeuk nie
<mazal> Maaz define AD
<Maaz> mazal: Ad- \Ad-\ [A Latin preposition, signifying to. See {At}.] As a prefix ad- assumes the forms ac-, af-, ag-, al-, an-, ap-, ar-, as-, at-, assimilating the d with the first letter of the word to which ad- is prefixed. It remains unchanged before vowels, and before d, h, j, m, v. Examples: adduce, adhere, adjacent, admit, advent, accord, affect, aggregate,
<Maaz> allude, annex, appear, etc. It becomes ac- before qu, as in acquiesce. [1913 Webster], AD adv…
<mazal> Maaz define 200AD
<Maaz> mazal: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<mazal> Maaz define 200 AD
<Maaz> mazal: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<mazal> grrr
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Waarvoor staan die D ?
<Squirm2> morning
<Kilos> after the death
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> NC in afrikaans
<mazal> Found it , Anno Domini - In the year of the Lord
<mazal> Oom Kilos that is the reason why I'm going to redo my recovery partition and put 12.04 on it. Then I can also use it for those apps that still works on 12.04 and are broken on 13.04
<Kilos> is there no way to get k9 for 13.04
<mazal> Only by compiling
<Kilos> http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> And I tried but couldn't do it
<mazal> No proper manual to do it
<mazal> Just two commands and neither works
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> there are compilers in the repos i thing
<Kilos> think
<superfly> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kilos> mazal, ^^
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> and tonberryE352 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi space_ not_found Vince-0 
<not_found> Alo :)
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> not_found: and what do you think about the numbers now?
<superfly> guten morgen inetpro
<not_found> the long walk to freedom now starts inetpro 
<not_found> oh and morning inetpro , superfly :)
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<not_found> still epic to go from 0 to > 3mil in so little time
<not_found> but it had much todo with the $600 deal
<inetpro> eh Kilos, hoe lyk dinge daar?
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<Kilos> ok dankie, nie goeie kop dag nie
<inetpro> not_found: you're right, it's a long way to go still
<not_found> it is ambitious... perhaps overly so... but what if they pull it off :D
<inetpro> yep it will be a new game altogether 
<Vince-0> heyo
<inetpro> hi Vince-0
<mazal> Sjoe whar a busy day
<mazal> superfly, I assume that's what I need to be able to compile from source ?
<superfly> mazal: that's the basics
<superfly> whatever else the project needs you'll need to install as well
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> mazal,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<mazal> Dankie oom
<Kilos> hoop dit help
<mazal> This is a lot of time and effort just to get 1 app installed :(
<mazal> And the problem is , the dependencies as well. If the dependencies are all also only in source code format ones must build all of them also
<Kilos> use 12.04 then
<Kilos> oh my
<not_found> internet broke again :/
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> good day all
<magespawn> hi Kilos\
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> wb magespawn where you been?
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<magespawn> Maaz larger
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> inna bucket for you magespawn
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> quassel server is messing around
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> going to do a Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> it works if you havent got trouble shooting time
<magespawn> wiser more educated person setting things up this time
<Kilos> oh wiser than who?
<magespawn> wiser than i was before (hopefully)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> still me, but have some education this time
<magespawn> brb going for lunch
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<mazal> Maaz
<mazal> Hy jy dop ?
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> you too maza
<Kilos> ai!
<Dreen> quiet
<Kilos> hi Dreen yeah very quiet
<Kilos> hehe dreen you were meatpc
<Kilos> home time ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> you forgot?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmmm yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish she is too many busy
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> kbye!
 * ThatGraemeGuy disappears
<Kilos> go well
 * inetpro starting to think that not_found was right
<Kilos> what what
<magespawn> hey Kilos  finally back at the shop for more than 10 seconds
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what you been doing?
<magespawn> SGB meetings and various works stuff
<magespawn> just packing up then off home
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok go safe
<magespawn> cool Kilos later
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi my friend :D
<smile4ever> I was fixing the links to tv.com
<Kilos> :D
<smile4ever> done 150 of 811 so far :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> can take a while hey
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and smile4ever 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  cold hey
<kbmonkey> it was colder yesterday this side
<kbmonkey> it probably moved your way Kilos 
<Kilos> the weatherman said 4°c last night but all outside water pipes were frozen, and they say 4 again tonight
<kbmonkey> ja maybe they mean open air temp. the ground gets colder
<Kilos> hehe i think they mean inside a hotel with the heaters on
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> yes ;)
<smile4ever> Kilos: yeah, but I made a HTML list with libreoffice calc + gedit to assist me
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> there are lots of links all over that dont work
<Kilos> i had a few today
<smile4ever> Kilos: :(
<Kilos> what now
<not_found> inetpro, right about?
<not_found> oh and hi all :)
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<not_found> hello uncle Kilos ... now I am lekker stiff...
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> 4 karate class and I survived
<Kilos> lotsa push ups and sittups
<Kilos> 4
<Kilos> in one day
<not_found> oh and a crap ton of other things
<not_found> no, 4 in the last month :p
<not_found> one is enough to kill me
<not_found> almost fif
<not_found> *did
<Kilos> squat kicks and all that exciting stuff
<Kilos> oh
<smile4ever> Good night, Kilos :D
<smile4ever> and others :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<inetpro> not_found: you wrote last night "...sadly I don't see them pulling off 32 million"
<not_found> inetpro, oh I am sure they have some more tricks up their sleeve...
<not_found> new goal - get two phones for $1400
<not_found> pledge I mean
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> I feel more confident
<inetpro> aha
<not_found> more than 10% funded in first day....
<inetpro> I will be very surprised
<not_found> well, at the very least this is mega publicity
<inetpro> but I'm still positive and hopeful
<inetpro> you're right
<not_found> and I think if their specs are good enough (don't know what will come out by May next year) even those just wanting an android phone might be tempted to try it...
<not_found> heck, top tier phone that isn't HTC or Samsung :D
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi psychicist 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> night Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks ou
<Maaz> kbmonkey: no problemo
<not_found> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-24
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos good morning
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> Morning inetpro 
<inetpro> hi superfly
<superfly> In early this morning, inetpro
<inetpro> I'm trying :-)
<inetpro> and I don't always remember to come here first
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and others
<not_found> I am others
<not_found> hello uncle Kilos 
<not_found> and superfly 
<not_found> and inetpro 
<not_found> and others
<Kilos> hello not_found 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ians mom had her gmail account hacked into yesterday and lotsa bad links sent to all her contacts
<Kilos> evil swines
<inetpro> good morning not_found
<not_found> sucks uncle Kilos ... ubuntiforums still down after the hack too
<Kilos> its time someone started fighting back at these criminals
<Kilos> traceback trackback sugar plum
<not_found> if it was easy...
<Kilos> have you looked at sugarplum not_found ?
<not_found> nope
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Kilos> anti spam thing that fights back
<not_found> and its purpose?
<not_found> ah... 
<not_found> in a fight against spam you can only loose
<Kilos> Sugarplum is an automated spam-poisoner. Its purpose is to feed realistic
<Kilos> and enticing, but totally useless or hazardous data to wandering address
<Kilos> harvesters such as EmailSiphon, Cherry Picker, etc.  The idea is to so
<Kilos> contaminate spammers' databases as to require that they be discarded,
<Kilos> or at least that all data retrieved from your site (including actual
<Kilos> email addresses) be removed.
<not_found> never going to happen... mass spammers mail hundreds of thousands of address each day and can re-create and get fresh databases daily I would wager
<Kilos> sorry for the spam
<Kilos> she is getting mail from her customers now asking whats going on
<Kilos> thats bad for business i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi psyatw Xethron 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Xethron
<inetpro> noddy: is www.info.gov.za up?
<inetpro> oops
<tonberryE352> looks fine to me
<tonberryE352> well ok, looks up
<tonberryE352> site could use some more prettyness
 * inetpro talking to noddy when I meant Maaz
<inetpro> tonberryE352: thanks
<inetpro> tonberryE352: guys are busy revamping it
<Kilos> lol inetpro email addy available if you need it
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<inetpro> Kilos: ja thanks
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm... gmail woes
<Kilos> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/02/how-to-stop-your-gmail-account-being-hacked/
<inetpro> Kilos: where most people fail horribly is at number 4
<inetpro>  Choose a unique, hard-to-crack password
<inetpro> and it's no so much about hard-to-crack as it is about unique
<Kilos> hehe i think mine is good
<inetpro> unique means you do not use the password anywhere else
<Kilos> nee man i can only remember one password
<inetpro> haha you see, there's the first problem
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> many sites are not protecting your password properly, so they find your password somewhere else
<Kilos> if you have different passwords for everything you even forget which one goes where
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<magespawn> keep a password book Kilos 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> will worry about that when i get hacked
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<magespawn> Kilos, who does sugarplum? i have found it in the repo but there does not seem to be a website
<Kilos> ive hunted magespawn but cant find man pages or any how to anywhere
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Squirm> for the life of me I can't figure out how to connect a switch to my RPi
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> RPi??
<mazal> Morning all
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<mazal> How's everyone ?
<magespawn> Raspberry Pi
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<magespawn> nice and sunny, cool but nice
<Kilos> best thing about mtn
<magespawn> Squirm, does it not have ethernet?
<magespawn> here is the ubuntu page http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/misc/sugarplum
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh ya been there but cant find a how to
<Kilos> or an open with
<magespawn> not that there is much more info there
<magespawn> here is some more info http://manned.org/poison/2f29915f
<magespawn> http://manned.org/browse/ubuntu-raring/sugarplum/0.9.10-17.2
<Kilos> the problem i see is that it might hit the person that spammed you but not being guilty themselves
<Kilos> as in they might have been 50th down the line
<Kilos> its getting to the original guilty person that will be tough
<magespawn> i think that program only creates fake email address that it then gives to the harvesting programs, which are only run by spammers
<magespawn> i think the theory is to fill the spammers db with addresses that are fake and therefore worthless
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> sigh i dont have permission to read /usr/share/doc/sugarplum/README.gz
<magespawn> they get less than 1% return anyway, so if 50% or more of the addresses are returning nothing that will drop
<Kilos> maybe i can chown that one file
<magespawn> should be able to or sudo maybe? not sure
<Kilos> once sugarplum is installed you dont know if its running or what
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you copy the debian one to desktop then double click it
<Kilos> and it opens with text editor
<Squirm> magespawn: it has ethernet
<Squirm> but wrong type of switch
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> talking about adding it to the GPIO
<Kilos> hmm lotsa info on the readme
<Kilos> Encode the harvester's IP address in teergrube (tarpit) addresses,
<Kilos> 	to identify where they came from.
<Kilos> Symmetria, how do i unsubscribe from rpd-request@afrinic.net
<Kilos> no unsubscribe link at the bottom
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s23lUKIflK
<Kilos> theres the story on how and what sugarplum does
<Kilos> i like the part where it gets spammers to spam each other
<Kilos> oh i found the unsubscribe at the top of the mail
<Kilos> domdonner
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Squirm, GPIO?
<inetpro> not_found: how do you deal with the VAT issues if the Edge goes ahead?
<superfly> magespawn: General Purpose Input Output
<Vince_0> Kilos! You wouldn't happen to know how legal it is to terminate international callers to ZA PSTN over the Internet?
<Kilos> nope sorry
<Kilos> who is ZA PSTN
<Vince_0> ah, saw some mention of a Kilos on the MyBB VoIP forums
<Kilos> no im the dumb one
<Vince_0> "South Africa Public Service Telephone Network"
<Vince_0> ha
<Kilos> he just stole my nick
<Vince_0> oow
<magespawn> ty superfly 
<not_found> inetpro, I live in a muslim country... what is tax?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<not_found> the guys in EU might have an issue however
<inetpro> not_found: yep, and for that reason I think we see the $32M target being reached
<inetpro> and I don't think it's only the EU
<inetpro> how does it work here in za land?
<inetpro> s/we see/we will not see/
<inetpro> not_found: are the moneys subtracted from your account already?
<inetpro> or do they only subtract when it gets shipped?
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Dreen> hizit b's n g's
<Kilos> yo Dreen 
<not_found> inetpro, AFAIK it is blocked somehow... but I don't think it has gone off... I used Paypal (not sure there was a choice)
<not_found> new lower pledge amounts... get it while its hot!!!!
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman lewe julle nog
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> yo koiosify 
<koiosify> hi there, repaired the bouncer again  :|
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wb
<koiosify> thanks :D
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot), 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<Maaz> 12.10 (Quantal Qu
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz: ubuntu releases
<Maaz> 4.10-Warty Warthog 5.04-Hoary Hedgehog 5.10-Breezy Badger 6.04-Dapper Drake 6.10-Edgy Eft 7.04-Feisty Fawn 7.10-Gutsy Gibbon 8.04-Hardy Heron 8.10-Intrepid Ibex 9.04-Jaunty Jackalope 9.10-Karmic Koala 10.04-Lucid Lynx 10.10-Maverick Meerkat 11.04-Natty Narwhal 11.10-Oneiric Ocelot 12.04-Precise Pangolin 12.10-Quantal Quetzel 13.04-Raring Ringtail
<Kilos> inetpro: is dit ok so?
<Kilos> oh i added the salamander as well
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey check how small the room has got
<Georgl> lol
<Georgl> where did everybody go?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> i was changing from unity to kde and when i got here they were all gone
<Georgl> lol
<Kilos> oh my net sick still
<Georgl> they coming back
<Georgl> the list is growing
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i get worried when we get small like that, just now theres no one to help me
<Georgl> true that
<Kilos> useless getting to #ubuntu i cant keep up there
<Kilos> wb mage
<Kilos> ai!
<magedroid> hey kilos
<Kilos> 8ta is sending a tech to come see why my connection is slow
<Kilos> he will fone and make an appointment
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash all good by you?
<magedroid> you famous, ne?
<Kilos> hehe no man its the nagging
<magedroid> so infamous then?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> have you reinstalled kubuntu?
<Kilos> quassel
<magedroid> no i have left a pc on at the shop with xchat open
<Kilos> ah
<magedroid> there was no time today, also going to pretty busy over the next couple of days
<Kilos> ai!
<magedroid> one of those things i suppose
<Kilos> yeah life happens
<Kilos> i got a stupid 13.04 install that boots to a blank pink screen
<Kilos> wanna try do update/upgrade from cli if i can stay awake
<Kilos> methinks its something to do with graphics
<Kilos> haha new uk prince gonna be teased at school
<Kilos> george alexander louis
<Kilos> gal
<Kilos> koiosify: does that bouncer remember the logs no matter how long you are offline
<not_found> good night you fine people
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<magedroid> Kilos the bouncer will keeps logs as long as it is online
<Kilos> where does it go online from here or is it anouther online goodie
<Kilos> http://znc.in
<Kilos> another
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> bye! :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-25
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> more mazal en ander
<mazal> How safe is a partition resize with parted magic ?
<Kilos> ive only used gparted and didnt give probs
<mazal> I have read that you can boot with parted magic cd , then using gparted make a current partition smaller without lossing the data
<mazal> loosing even
<Kilos> i think goosie also used g[arted
<mazal> Scenario: 
<mazal> 4 partitions: / , /home , swap and 1 data partition
<Kilos> you just drag the part to which ever size you want
<Kilos> is root too small?
<mazal> I have to install Win 7 as well ( unfortunately Ubuntu is forcing me into it ) in dual boot scenario
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> So I need to make space available on the data partition
<mazal> I plan to make that one smaller. Install win7 to the then created free space
<Kilos> just drag it with gparted
<mazal> Repair grub with boot-repair cd
<Kilos> takes a while though
<mazal> Will that plan work ?
<Kilos> im sure ive read its better to install win first
<mazal> Yes it is , but now I can't
<Kilos> or run it in virtualbox
<mazal> Don't want to re-install my main os also
<mazal> Already have 3 os installs waiting :P
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Win 7 , 12.04 , and k
<mazal> Work is just getting more and more hehehe
<magespawn> good morning\
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> but yes gparted works for resizing
<Kilos> hi magespawn hows things?
<mazal> Well , I repaired a laptop at work with boot-repair and work excellent , so I have a bit of hope that it will work
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<Kilos> all good here parcel gets fetched tomorrow for me ty
<magespawn> hey mazal
<magespawn> cool Kilos 
<magespawn> mazal why do yo need win7?
<mazal> Too many things starting to break down in Ubu magespawn 
<mazal> Making my work difficult
<magespawn> ouch
<magespawn> software breaking?
<mazal> And discontinuing looks like
<mazal> k9 is a good example
<Kilos> mazal, stay on 12.04 till they got the new gui thing going
<mazal> And I have other issues as well with other apps
<magespawn> i have often wondered about that
<Kilos> im trying to install 13.04 then i can try compile k9 for you but its stupid
<magespawn> wonder if it is an idea to download the source and install from there?
<mazal> From what I see that specific project is not going anywhere
<magespawn> satisfy any dep. manually
<mazal> Last update was end 2011
<Kilos> only about 6 dependancies needed and some might be available
<mazal> Which might explain why it is not in the Ubu repos anymore
<magespawn> i install no repo software and most of the time it does not give problems
<mazal> And that's just 1 of the issues. I'm just tired of having to struggle to get things to work and be able to do what I want to do. Get more than enough of that at work , don't want it at home also
<mazal> For now dual boot is way easier and will keep an eye on the problem apps if it gets resolved or new ones are developed
<superfly> good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> mazal you might have to redo the ubuntu install to get the grub working properly
<mazal> Boot-repair should take care of that
<mazal> It scans for os's on the drive and installs grub
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<mazal> Morning superfly and inetpro 
<Kilos> mazal, you should be able to size the data part with gparted from your ubuntu
<mazal> Yeah gonna try that Kilos 
<mazal> I have a 2nd option though
<Kilos> ive done that a couple of times
<Kilos> whats the second option
<mazal> I can do it with laptop what is needed , but all the data is on my pc. But could add it to samba and access with laptop
<mazal> And leave pc as is
<magespawn> that is a nice geeky idea anyway
<mazal> Which one ? The samba one ?
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> might also be the one with less potential problems
<mazal> Indeed , as the laptop is Win7 anyway
<Kilos> no man gparted resizes fine
<mazal> Lan should be fast enough for input for video convertion hey ?
<mazal> Won't run as fast as from hdd , but will work
<magespawn> i have tried to dual boot my win 7 laptop and have not managed to get it right yet
<inetpro> hi mazal, magespawn... oh and superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> havent woken up yet hey
<Kilos> too early
<mazal> I keep laptop as is , the needed app is already on it. Add my data partition to samba on pc where the videos and iso's are. Map drive on laptop to data partition and use as input for app. Copy output when done to same data share. Done.
<mazal> Ha ! That's a plan !
<Kilos> good luck
<mazal> Hehe , this one be easy Kilos , much easier than the other plan :-)
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> Unlessssssssss , the app don't accept a network as a source lol
<mazal> Don't know about that part yet , but is rare these days
<Kilos> morning tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> morning
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning Vince-0 
<Kilos> di i also join/quit all the time
<magespawn> mazal, what app are you using?
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> Kilos, not as far as I can see
<Kilos> yay ty
<magespawn> i think most irc clients are not set to rejoin automatically
<magespawn> i feel like i have done a full day works already
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> Kilos seriously thinking about giving sugerplum a run
<Kilos> you are magespawn ?
<Kilos> write down how you get it going
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think its a good tool
<Kilos> would have to hear from fly weed and pro though
<Kilos> i have it installed but dunno where from there
<Kilos> magespawn, i think the pro said something about being sued when i discovered it about a year ago
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :p
<magespawn> hey Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<Cantide> I just threw 20 USD at the Ubuntu Edge :)
<Cantide> hope it makes it to 32 million >.<
<magespawn> Kilos, sued? for using sugerplum? did inetpro say why?
<magespawn> Cantide, what does that get you?
<Cantide> magespawn, nothing :P
<Cantide> I think I get listed on the "founders" page, wherever that is :p
<magespawn> looks like it has away to go
<Kilos> i think it had something to do with crashing other peeps pcs magespawn but not sure anymore what he said
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> almost on 6 million now though - if it keeps the same pace they will reach it
<magespawn> i read the indiegogo page, you get the money back if they don't make it hey?
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> i actually want to buy one
<Cantide> but i'm moving soonish - before it ships
<magespawn> if it is as good as it looks will be awesome
<Cantide> and i won't know my new address until i get there..
<Cantide> so >.<
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> pity it also has Android
<Cantide> i think i'd prefer a pure Ubuntu device
<magespawn> my dream is to have a phone/tablet that i can change the os when ever i want
<Cantide> yeah, like a PC
<magespawn> like on pc/laptop
<Squirm> woop woop http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0rCQS6q0ci3OpZzzfWior_MMHdk7HwZB
<Cantide> but i'm not sure that'd happen
<magespawn> ditto
<Squirm> and hello
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> inetpro what would the problems be with running sugerplum?
<Cantide> Squirm, cool :)
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> magespawn: I have never run sugarplum 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sorry, no time to look into what it is now
<Kilos> magespawn, you still got the slexy link to what it is and does
<Squirm> Cantide: it is very much so
<Kilos> just keep it for when the guys have time to look
<Cantide> i want a gopro >.<
<inetpro> Kilos: ok perhaps I have looked at it, but my brain is like a sieve
<Kilos> it was long ago inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my it crashed mage
<inetpro> Kilos: will have to look again later some time
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> what happened
<magespawn> not sure
<Kilos> im just gonna try get modem going on 13.04. stupid thing boots to blank pink screen with no panel or launcher
<Kilos> will try sort things from cli
<Kilos> dont see the fx5500 vidio card
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> grrr
<not_found> \o
<magespawn> hey not_found 
<not_found> how are you magespawn?
<magespawn> good and you?
<not_found> good but anxious  ...
 * not_found has a new game of refresh the idiegogo page :p
<magespawn> looks like a lot of people are paying attention to that one
<magespawn> ubuntu edge?
<not_found> yup :D
<Cantide> not_found, haha, i was doing the same earlier :p
<Cantide> and then i threw 20 USD at it
<Cantide> and decided to stop before i bankrupt myself :p
<not_found> nice Cantide... if enough people chip in this might still become a reality :)
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> i really hope it does
 * Kilos- loves sakis3g. can install and setup from cli, so who needs launchers and top panels
<not_found> ah so uncle Kilos- becoming a terminal 1337 h@x0r5 type now ;)
<Kilos-> no choice not_found 13.04 didnt show panel or launcher so there was no nm icon even 
<Kilos-> stupid video card i hope
<not_found> :) best way to learn, when there is no alternative
<Kilos-> lol yeah
<mazal> Om Kilos- , what is that " list usb devices " command again ?
<Kilos-> lsusb
<mazal> ah
<mazal> Ta
<Kilos-> yw
<mazal> *sigh*
<Kilos-> what
<mazal> My scanner I got don't work with ubuntu :-(
<mazal> Another nail in the coffin
<Kilos-> oh my
<mazal> lsusb sees it , simple scan don't
<Kilos-> with simple scan??
<Kilos-> hmm...
<mazal> And the list grows against ubu :-(
<Kilos-> what model is it
<Kilos-> we google some
<mazal> scanjet 200
<mazal> hp
<Kilos-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322304/how-to-install-hp-scanjet-200-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Kilos-> oh thats 12.04 sorry
<Kilos-> but might be relevant
<Kilos-> i didnt have to install anything, simple scan just worked
<not_found> if it works in 12.04 there is a very high likelyhood for working in something later...
<not_found> typically with HP for me is has also always just been plug&play
<Kilos-> yeah
<mazal> It doesn't work on 12.04
<Kilos-> hp normally very ubuntu friendly
<mazal> Will check on my 13.04 when I have time
<Kilos-> read that link then, looks like you gotta install something
<Kilos-> alright, you should go to system settings, printing, and add your scanner to it. hopefully on configuration, it should start working. – Projjol yesterday
<mazal> Will do , bookmarked the link , ta Kilos- 
<Kilos-> np
<mazal> Maybe this weekend
<not_found> there is a thread on ubuntu forums that might be relevant, pity it is still down :/
<Kilos-> looks like just settings
<mazal> Seems that way , unfortunately already packed it away now
<Kilos-> you gotta add your scanner in settings
<Kilos-> hehe
<mazal> I don't see how adding a printer that isn't a printer is going to help
<Kilos-> no man it says add the scanner
<mazal> But in "printers"
<mazal> And in there , there is only option to add a printer
<Kilos-> yeah they are similar hardware
<mazal> Check it out , there is no option for scanners there
<not_found> I don't think this is the way to go...
<Kilos-> maybe one of the clever okes will come up with the solution
<Kilos-> or maybe when you tick add it will show some more
<Kilos-> if its connected that is
<magespawn> mazal hp has their own software for use on ubuntu
<mazal> Scratching around in their site now magespawn 
<magespawn> you seem to be collecting all the hardware problems at the moment
<mazal> " We were unable to locate the Drivers & Software downloads page for 'HP scanjet 200' "
<mazal> Their site says that
<magespawn> which ubuntu are you using?
<mazal> Here is 12.04 , at home 13.04
<not_found> check software center, there is specific HP software but typically that is not needed to make the hardware work...
<mazal> Tested here now as it was delivered here  (12.04)
<magespawn> scanjet 200? mazal ?
<mazal> yup
<mazal> Ok , I'm off
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> Bye
 * not_found sees that the Ubuntu Touch SDK has now gone beta... perhaps I should install it and pretend I am a dev >.>
<not_found> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-touch-sdk-beta
<magespawn> Maaz tell mazal http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Hewlett+Packard&model=&bus=usb
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Squirm> my Pi is telling me to run my python script as root because it can't access /dev/mem, though I am root...
<not_found> be more root
<not_found> me go home now so have a good one all :)
<magespawn> Maaz tell mazal http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-HEWLETT-PACKARD
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz tell mazal http://is.gd/MLfP2R
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<magespawn> and for general info http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> and Dreen 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> mazal, did you get my messages?
<Kilos> hi magespawn speeds good. 41m in 2 mins
<Kilos> gracias
<magespawn> that is cool Kilos, is it working with the router?
<Kilos> still gotta get there, but no rush sis still readin books
<Kilos> will look tomorrow
<Kilos> i got router disconnected at the mo
<mazal> Hi magespawn , I did thanx
<mazal> Nothing that helps though
<Kilos> still no luck with scanner mazal ?
<mazal> Nope , I put it on my Win laptop , runs like a dream there
<Kilos> you gotta plug it in
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Oh and btw , that hp toolkit somebody suggested , " no devices found " , that also don't work
<magespawn> maybe that one is too new
<mazal> Possibly
<magespawn> Kilos, i will be interested to see how that modem works with the router
<mazal> Oom Kilos why ? Everything "runs through thin air" these days :-)
<Kilos> lol mazal 
<mazal> Seriously nice little piece of hardware , doesn't even have a power cable. Usb only
<magespawn> mazal, that last one is from a google cache of ubuntu forums, so there maybe more info there when they come back up
<Kilos> me too magespawn , im just fighting 12.04 which has got screen at 640x480
<magespawn> wonder if you could do usb to ethernet with POE to turn it into a network scanner
<mazal> So I can easily shift it once a year and see if it supported yet. Just glad for my laptop so that I can go on with the work so long
<mazal> magespawn, I seriously doubt it. This is just a plain entry level one
<mazal> Oom Kilos , the k test is getting further and further down the to-do list :P
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Have 1 more movie to clean up , that's a full day almost , then 12.04 recovery install , then photo scanning project , then k
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Will fit it in during the scanning when I get tired of that
<mazal> asdaar
<magespawn> later all home time
<mazal> Bye magespawn 
<Cantide> see ya~
<mazal> gtg , bye everyone
<Kilos> wbb
<CantideAFK> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1j166z/hi_im_mark_shuttleworth_founder_of_ubuntu/
<CantideAFK> following this right now
<CantideAFK> but i'm out in a minute -.-
<Kilos> whew what a business
<Dreen> yo!
<Kilos> yo Dreen 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> or have you forgotten to show you are away
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<psychicist> I mean kbmonkey
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> good night Kilos 
<psychicist> welterusten
<Kilos> ty you too
<Squirm2> hi
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-26
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Happy SysAdmin Day!
<not_found> :)
<not_found> hi inetpro
<not_found> are you a sysadmin?
<inetpro> not_found: something like that
<not_found> well happy sysadmin day to you then :)
<inetpro> thanks not_found
<magespawn> good day all
<not_found> magespawn:are you a sysadmin?
<magespawn> well i admin my own shops systems but not really
<Squirm> Happy Sys Admin day :)
<magespawn> ahh i see it is sysadmin day
<magespawn> lol
<not_found> yes, happy sysadmin day then to you too :p
<not_found> happy sysadmin day uncle Kilos
<Kilos> morning not_found superfly and others
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> router sees 3g and connects quicker than from the pc but pc cant go online as yet
<Kilos> milliams of settings in that thing
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> Kilos, did you leave your nm on the settings from before?
<Kilos> nope i tried it on dhcp
<magespawn> and you get an ip from the router i take it?
<Kilos> i dunno where to see the ip it gives
<magespawn> open terminal and ifconfig
<magespawn> or nm and connection information
<Vince-0> gday gday
<Kilos> and this morning the router wouldnt let irc even work here so i unplugged it again
<not_found> happy sysadmin day Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> will read the book more when head calms down
<magespawn> cool beans, we are here to help if needed
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> and niece came and gave me some of her geek study books
<magespawn> really, which ones?
<Kilos> SQL, i-NET, HTML4 etc
<Kilos> but from 2000 when she was studying
<magespawn> you going to be proper geek just now
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> SQL is for databases
<not_found> uncle Kilos is a proper geek!
<not_found> mariadb ftw?
<Kilos> anyway when im offline im not trying to study but get the pc to see the 3g in the router
<magespawn> does the router see it
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya it connects smartly
<Kilos> didnt have to do anything
<Kilos> dunno if i must use dhcp or manual settings
<Vince-0> inetpro, thanks! although it seems I am more a noob end-user admin than a sysadmin
<inetpro> Vince-0: well it's a massive field
<Kilos> happy any kinda day all of you
<Kilos> môre goosie
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos i think dhcp should do it 
<Kilos> ty ill keep trying that way then
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> not_found: I hear you know (of) Unit193?
<not_found> superfly: know of sure... why?
<not_found> spoken on IRC a few times
<superfly> oh, he just wondered how I know you
<not_found> ah :) he was mentioning in #ubuntuforums now that google thinks he knows me
<not_found> so it is your article that I +1'ed
<superfly> Ja
<Kilos> hi psyatw superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey superfly psyatw 
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<psyatw> hi Super
<psyatw> superfly
<psyatw> hahaha
<superfly> hi magespawn, psyatw
<not_found> superfly: so you know unit193 just by IRC too or some other stuff as well?
<not_found> silly chrome/xp went belly up on me
<Kilos> wb
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos
 * not_found looks into PuTTY and Xming as a way to run a browser from my home PC on a remote system... hmmm... wonder if that would work?
<Xethron> Morning guys
<not_found> o/
<not_found> well I now have Xming installed I also have PuTTY installed... now to go set up the home side of things...
<Kilos-> hi Xethron 
<not_found> wb uncle Kilos-
<Kilos-> ty the stupid router disconnects me
<Kilos-> now moved it to usb adapter card
<Kilos-> telkom tech will be here at 1am to do tests
<superfly> not_found: I know Unit193 through IRC for one of my open source projects
<not_found> ah ok thanks superfly... lost connection due to the wonderful world of XP
<Kilos> Maaz, convert 725 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> hmm...
<not_found> Maaz: 725 usd
<Maaz> not_found: Huh?
<not_found> exactly
<not_found> not_found: convert
<not_found> 7,052.04
<not_found> easy
<Kilos> whew for a fone
<not_found> 8,068.38 ZAR is the actual price
<not_found> but this isn't just a phone...
<Kilos> whew
<not_found> well I paid 6,615.15 for my Galaxy S3 if I do the conversion (which I rather don't want to :p)
<Kilos> ouch
<not_found> but my pledge for the Edge is only  5,830.38 ZAR so slightly better
<Kilos> but thats not enough to get one so what now?
<not_found> it was if you pledged within the first 24 hours / or the first 1250 pledges ;)
<not_found> oh and the total amount of pledges to date - 62,209,205.90 ZAR
<not_found> which is a lot but still a long way away from the needed 310,905,645.72 ZAR
<not_found> phew rand makes it sound a lot
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> also a couple of yen... 3,154,958,474.53 Yen to be exact :p
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> 310 million Rand, or 3.1 billion Yen... Rand sounds better :-D
<not_found> 21 million British Pounds sounds the easiest :p
<superfly> hehe
<Xethron> Maaz!!!
<Xethron> Maaz: Hello :)
<Maaz> afternoon
<Xethron> Maaz: How are you today?
<Xethron> :(
<Maaz> Xethron: I already know stuff about How
<Xethron> 0.o
<Xethron> scary
<not_found> time for a change... popping out of the chrome and into the warm and fuzzy on fire fox
<Xethron> not_found was not found
<magespawn> maybe hes is lost then
<magespawn> a friday reading xkcd every now and then has to be a friday well spent http://xkcd.com/838/
<not_found> :'( for some reason this too is blocked by the company firewall... guess they don't have a sense of humour :p
<magespawn> not_found when you pledge to indigogo do they take the money right away?
<not_found> magespawn: from what I read yes... but I have not seen anything go off from my Credit Card as yet (then again I haven't gone specifically to look) - they use Paypal so perhaps it is blocked there somehow.
<not_found> as I understand it they take the money and if the goal is not reached they re-imburse
<magespawn> like reserved funds when you hire a car etc
<magespawn> ty
<not_found> perhaps... but it makes sense for them to freeze the needed funds so that they don't loose a couple of million in people who pledged but have no funds available...
<Cantide> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hah! i greeted you first!! that is a difficult thing to achieve :p
<Kilos> yo magedroid wassup
<Kilos> no power?
<magedroid> no out on the road using irrsi on the phone
<Kilos> ah
<magedroid> trying something different
<Kilos> telkom been at the tower looks like. been no connection for a while and i just got speedtest results here, but he aint got here yet
<Kilos> Download Speed: 3161 kbps (395.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kilos> Upload Speed: 182 kbps (22.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kilos> Latency: 351 ms
<magedroid> i have included data so i wan to use it before it expires
<Kilos> i also gotta make plan before month end
<magedroid> download is good
<Kilos> is that good?
<Kilos> i want more
<magedroid> if it is stable
<magedroid> see if they can do something about the latency
<Kilos> hopefully he gets here. was supposed to be here at 1pm
<magedroid> and up the upload speed
<magedroid> maybe he is lost
<magedroid> city people get lost easy on farms
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they got maps and gps's so maybe he just scared
<magedroid> that is also a possibility
<Kilos> what is latency?  lag?
<magedroid> yes (i think) under correction
 * mazal peeks in
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<Kilos> wie loer kry niks
<mazal> En wie gryp kry pakslae :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Sjoe I am so glad it's Friday , but soooooooooo much work this weekend
<mazal> At least it's my own stuff , so will be fun
<Kilos> good
 * not_found doesn't have the problems of working on week-ends... he doesn't have week-ends :'(
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> lekker to have you here daily not_found 
<Kilos> i wonder wassup with ThatGraemeGuy  today
<not_found> :)
<magedroid> http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2012/04/02/latency-101-what-is-latency-and-why-is-it-such-a-big-deal/
<Kilos> my neelsie has returned to the fold
<mazal> You guys must enjoy your weekend
<mazal> Sal try inloer
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> Bye everyone
<not_found> :p just found a way to get on-line while at work... it my change drastically again one day
<not_found> but I have a plan of running a browser form my home PC on my work PC via SSH so that will be interesting ;)
<Kilos> whew
<not_found> or I can run a termical IRC client... that should be easy too...
<not_found> first got to get everything IRC side sorted out at home...
<Kilos> ya good idea
<magedroid> maybe quassel?
<not_found> first issue is disabling passwords and only using Keys to authenticate with SSH seems complicated with PuTTY :/
<not_found> quassel isn't terminal based is it?
<magedroid> not the client
<magedroid> might be able to connect to the quasel server via terminal
<magedroid> quassel
<not_found> ah or irssi or just run xchat from my desktop on this PC :p
<magedroid> on irrsi on my phone at the moment
<not_found> cool
<magedroid> small font is testing the eye sight
<Kilos> you need a tablet
<Kilos> big one
<Kilos> old age catching up
<magedroid> lol
<not_found> need the ubuntu edge then you dock it and run the desktop ;)
<Kilos> http://speedtest.mybroadband.co.za/stats/sa/latency
<Kilos> 8ta way down on the list
<magedroid> i am a bit of a techno cleptomanic, so i would like one just to say i have it
<Kilos> haha
<not_found> limited edition and all
<Kilos> Maaz, google what is 8ta LTE
<Maaz> Kilos: "LTE - Telkom Mobile" http://www.telkommobile.co.za/lte/ :: "LTE - Telkom Mobile" http://www.telkommobile.co.za/coverage/lte/ :: "8ta LTE - MyBroadband" http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/514938-8ta-LTE :: "8ta LTE details revealed - MyBroadband" http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/61752-8ta-lte-details-revealed.html :: "8ta's big LTE move |
<Maaz> ITWeb" http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=61488 :: "8ta offe…
<Kilos> is LTE wifi?
<not_found> 3G on steriods
 * not_found goes gome
<not_found> *home
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> go well
<magedroid> LTE will be nice but the problem of stable signal will still be around
<Kilos> my signal is normally very stable but dunno if they do lte out here
<magedroid> at fish parents day, teachers are afraid to offend me.
<Kilos-> hmm...
<magespawn> almost home time for a friday
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> bye all, home time
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<Kilos> you home now?
<not_found> yup uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> so where is neelsie
<not_found> :)
<nlsthzn> better :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty
 * nlsthzn needs to go get ready for Karate :( ah my sore body :p
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> whew so long
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> enjoying your friday Kilos ?
<Kilos> kinda ty and you?
<Squirm> hopefully going to get better
<Squirm> bored :/
<Squirm> but leaving in a bit
<Kilos> where ya going?
<Squirm> local pub
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Dreen> tf
<micadeyeye_> Hello, please tell me who is the sys-admin for the Ubuntu mirror server in the UCT? 
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-27
<superfly> micadeyeye_: you need to contact TENET
<superfly> and apart from weirdos like me, everyone else is sleeping at a quarter to 1 am
<micadeyeye_> lol
<micadeyeye_> thanks
<Squirm> mornign
<Squirm> superfly: not everyone was sleeping at 2
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Squirm> indeed
<Squirm> I hope there is still food in the dining room
<Kilos> hi micadeyeye_ 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> lo dreen
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm captine 
<captine> morning
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<captine> thnx Kilos.
<captine> is this channel used actively or primarily for the LUG events?
<captine> am new to the LOCO concept etc..
<captine> (am even mixing LOCO and LUG up)
<Kilos> dunno what happened here but was typing your welcome and half went to pm
<Squirm> captine: it's an active channel
<Kilos> this is our help channel
<Squirm> Official Ubuntu channel of ZA
<Kilos> help with all linux systems
<Squirm> I know the Gauteng LUG is at #glug.za, but most of the guys are here anyway
<Kilos> we also just chat sometimes too
<Squirm> Kilos: a lot of the time :P
<captine> nice
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its our family channel
<Squirm> but yes, if there is a question to be asked, just ask it and someone would be likely to respond
<captine> how long have you all been using linux?  I just moved back to ZA from Philippines and "converted" my personal machine to ubuntu there… but it is in a container so i am on a macbook now
<Kilos> hmm...
<captine> Kilos: no worries on the PM.  Things are ok.. cold, but ok
<Kilos> cold here too. you in the tvl?
<captine> Jhb
<Kilos> ive been on ubuntu since 8.10
<Kilos> yeah winter up here sucks
<magespawn> good morning
<Squirm> Kilos: you know what it's like down here :/
<Squirm> and then there's magespawn who probably dies of heat daily
<Kilos> yeah i know mooiriver squirm
<magespawn> not in winter, but still walking around in shorts and a t-shirt
<Kilos> i loved hluhluwe
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Squirm> magespawn: ...
<Kilos> magespawn, try 2 tracksuits and a big sheepskin jacket
<Squirm> you suck
<magespawn> had the aircon on yesterday
<captine> that was me in Philippines.  8am in "winter" and it was 30 degrees
<Squirm> ...
<captine> loved it
<Squirm> 8am in winter and it's close to 0
<magespawn> i like cold weather too, so i am easy to please most of the time
<captine> am not a fan.  although running zircon 24/7 is pricey in the heat
<magespawn> captine a bit of a change the jhb temps then
<captine> yip.  what a terrible time to move back
<captine> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go feed sheep
<captine> sheep
<captine> fun
<Kilos> stupid animals only good as chops
<magespawn> anybody have any problems from the ubuntu forums hack?
<captine> i don't think i had an account and if i did, i cannot remember
<captine> but didn't receive an email and heard they were sending mails to each person with an account… or am i wrong
<magespawn> looks like they will be up and running in the next couple of days
<magespawn> not sure, i think i got one
<captine> do any of you use ubuntu for business?  and if so, what business / applications
<captine> I am an accountant and starting a new job on Monday in a company looking to rollout new BI tools etc.  They just signed with Microsoft for Exchange etc, as they were running some old system before
<captine> and i am hoping to influence in the way of open source ;)
<magespawn> i run an internet cafe and pc shop, most of my computers run a version of ubuntu
<magespawn> i think there are a couple of the others doing work only on linux
<captine> nice.  I was looking to buy a small PC business that was for sale, but broker hasn't gotten back to me
<captine> magespawn: are there any linux specific PC vendors in SA like System 76?  they didn't seem too keen to expand shipping to SA
<captine> and I am tired of fighting with hardware on laptops
<magespawn> i have not seen any, dell has just brought out a ultrabook developed for ubuntu from the start
<captine> saw that
<magespawn> ironically sa is still very windows focused
<captine> yes.  we are used to paying and lock in
<captine> seems lots of people are jumping on the mac train too
<magespawn> yup linux is still in the dark area of computers for most people
<magespawn> i have some who are highly suspicious of something that is free
<captine> yip.  
<captine> so do you use some sort of squid setup at the cafe for the internet access timing?  or manually monitor how long people have been online?
 * not_found is playing with the beta ubuntu touch sdk... pity I am not a dev because it looks pretty awesome :)
<captine> not_found: all these cool looking things make me want to be a dev too
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> yup
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<not_found> *sigh* come now interwebs or is the issue flash player... grrr...
<magespawn> captine, manually at the moment, most of the business income is through repairs etc of pc, internet, faxes, photocopies etc just a way to bring extra money
<captine> magespawn: do you do second hand equipment (1U rack's etc)
<magespawn> no i work mainly on small business and home pc
<magespawn> if you search G&C Net, Hluhluwe in google maps you will see my shop
<captine> nice
<captine> might come to you for some help should i get the store up here in JHB… :)
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> captine what sort of business is it? repairs etc or more business type services?
<captine> the one for sale is a small shop with internet cafe
<magespawn> ahh so very similar to what i am doing here
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<captine> possibly.  I would want to grow the small business support side
<captine> get some contracts etc in place
<captine> but will see.  
<captine> have contacted the broker but am waiting to hear back in terms of the details I asked.  
<magespawn> since when do youtube videos have ads in the middle?
<magespawn> it is just like watching sabc now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Besig met my 12.04 install
<Kilos> kde?
<mazal> Updates drame klaar , nou moet ek die apps bysit wat ek nodig
<mazal> Nee , Ubuntu
<mazal> " recovery install " en terselfertyd vir die apps wat nie werk in 13.04 nie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> And now ubuntu forums is down. Now I don't know how to get the command for multimedia support :-(
<mazal> There is a thread there for multimedia support install I always use
<mazal> Isn't sessentials something ?
<mazal> essentials even ?
<mazal> No wait , restricted-extras ?
<Kilos> once youve installed you can get that in synaptic or software centre
<Kilos> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mazal> I know , but I can't remember all the package names
<mazal> And there is stuff for dvd support also that I can't remember the name
<Kilos> where is your dejadup?
<Kilos> didnt you backup it before
<Kilos> back it up
<mazal> I have the app names in a doc , must just find that in all these partitions now lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Think it's libdvdread or dvdnav4 or something
<mazal> All these stuff is in one command that thread I always use
<Kilos> i have the same prob with 3 drives in here and each with its own partitions
<mazal> This is why I hate a pure new install. So many things you need to add to make it work :(
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where is your remastersys dvd
<mazal> My 12.04 one doesn't want to boot mos remember. Grey screen
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Probably a drivers thing , although drivers is not supposed to be included in iso
<mazal> This one not gonna install any screen drivers and make new iso
<mazal> IF remastersys is still installable that is
<mazal> Still nothing going on at the guys that took it over
<Kilos> my 12.04 dvd works fine
<mazal> I think he took down his repositories , if that be the case I don't know how I'm going to install it ?
<Kilos> dont you have the package anywhere
<Kilos> i only see 2 packages for it remastersys and remastersys-gui
<Kilos> can send to you and you can install them with gdebi maybe
<mazal> debs might be in my apt-cache backup
<mazal> Will look
<mazal> How do I enable mediubuntu repositories ?
<mazal> Another thing I need that was in that thread :(
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to add medibuntu to 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to add Medibuntu repository in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise pangolin ..." http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-via-terminal-and-gui/ :: "Medibuntu repositories available for Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail ..." http://www.unixmen.com/medibuntu-repositories-available-for-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-ppa/ :: "Enable Medibuntu
<Maaz> Repository and Install Multimedia Codecs in ..." http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/enable-medi…
<Kilos> its a long command
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<mazal> Found ta oom
<Kilos> dont forget to do the next command as well to add hooks
<mazal> hooks ?
<mazal> The command that allows those apps to show in software centre ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos>  sudo apt-get install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu - See more at: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-via-terminal-and-gui/#sthash.ybomX2YM.dpuf
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> i cant copy paste it here
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> I see it on the site , is ok
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> But still waiting for restricted-extras do dl and install **sigh**
<Kilos> i wonder why copy paste dont work properly
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Gday Kilos
<mazal> MOrning Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Gday mazal
<Vince-0> So I've been trying to get hold of the universities here in KZN regarding a free software talk - and nothing
<Vince-0> not a peep
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Ok I THINK that is enabled and installed
<magespawn> Vince-0, do none of the dlug guys have contacts?
<Vince-0> ya I got contacts for the compsci dept peeps
<Vince-0> Emailed, called etc
<magespawn> yoh, and no reaction? maybe they are all busy with exams or something
<Vince-0> who knows
<mazal> "unable to locate package synaptec" Anybody can help me with the correct name please ?
<magespawn> for sfd?
<Vince-0> uh, something bigger than sfd
<magespawn> what did you have in mind?
<Vince-0> I'm not sure if I can say just yet but RMS is planning a trip to SA
<magespawn> wow that would be interesting
<Vince-0> yep, so keen - I want to even fly to cpt or something to hear it
<magespawn> are there any details yet?
<Vince-0> not that I know - only that the dates are in September
<Vince-0> there really does need to be publicity so I'm trying to find out the details so I can spread the word
<magespawn> sfd is in September
<magespawn> would be awesome if the two events happened at the same time, even close together would be nice
<magespawn> Vince-0, how did you find out?
<Vince-0> I was contacted by some guys in Jo'burg
<Vince-0> as soon as there is concrete info I will ask to send it around asap
<magespawn> well as soon as there is more info available, i am sure we can help with the publicity
<Vince-0> time is running out
<magespawn> indeed, it always does espicailly when you have to work for money
<magespawn> especially 
<captine> cheers all
<mazal> gotta reboot
<Kilos> yay at last
<Kilos> yo Dreen 
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> Nou die Blou!
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> hiya all :)
<psychicist> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> seems
<nlsthzn> I chased uncle Kilos away
<nlsthzn> how are you psychicist
<nlsthzn> ?
<psychicist> I am doing fine nlsthzn 
<psychicist> hehe
<nlsthzn> not seen you on this channel before psychicist, welcome :)
<psychicist> how are you
<psychicist> you have :)
<psychicist> I am normally known as psydroid (on mobile) or psyatw (at work), but this is my original nick
<nlsthzn> ah ok :p was thinking it might be something like that :)
<nlsthzn> I've only seen you on your mobile :)
<psychicist> :D
<psychicist> sometimes I'm too tired to switch on this laptop in the evening, but now it's weekend and I want to use a full-fledged operating system instead of a tablet or phone experience
<nlsthzn> Seems you need Ubuntu Edge... then you have both :p
<psychicist> hahaha
<psychicist> yeah, maybe :D
<psychicist> I will check it out
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> the hardware is definitely becoming powerful enough for it
<Kilos> you gonna watch nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> @work so going to read...
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> oh well :)
<Kilos> bulls struggling some nlsthzn 
<Kilos> 1/2 time and behind by 16/11
<nlsthzn> yup, following it online
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> reading rugby better than nothing :)
<nlsthzn> but thanks uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> and morne got his boots on wrong feet
<Kilos> yw
<nlsthzn> hmmm... I guess his head already over-seas too...
<Kilos> not if he carries on like this
<nlsthzn> contract is signed and money is in the bank (so to speak)...
<Kilos> oh you mean he is gonna play overseas
<Kilos> next year?
<nlsthzn> AFAIK yes...
<nlsthzn> Now to see if the Bulls truly are unbeatable at Fortress Loftus!!
<Kilos> oh my then the bulls are gonna battle
<smile4ever> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> how are you? :)
<Kilos> good ty and you smile4ever ? sorry im watching rugby as well
<smile4ever> don't worry :D
<smile4ever> I'm fine too
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> ugh...
<nlsthzn> bbl
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> morning o/
<nlsthzn> alo
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-28
<Kilos> morning guys
<georgl> morning Kilos
<Kilos> lo georgl 
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
 * Kilos throws bananas
<kbmonkey> hallo kilos
 * inetpro gets hit by a banana
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<Kilos> hehe sorry
<inetpro> what was that all about?
<Kilos> thats what monkeys eat
<Kilos> i see your tap is reseated
<inetpro> you threw it in the wrong direction
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> sorry but they healthy anyway
<inetpro> ahh, thanks
<Kilos> i gotta go twit place to see that
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, the tap all working again
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> that photo I placed there was not the final version... forgot to take another snapshot before I closed it
<inetpro> and was to lazy to go turn off the water again et all
<Kilos> as long as its fixed
<inetpro> the tool very handy indeed
<Kilos> hows work catching up?
<inetpro> maybe next year I'll be rustig again
<inetpro> or maybe never
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> always more to do
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Vince-0> jeebers, connekie is kak vandag
<Kilos> hi Dreen georgl 
<Kilos> and hi there superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: hi and bye
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> where you going??
<Dreen> yo!
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn  and you lad?
<nlsthzn> at work so yes, bitter sweet :p
<Squirm> it is cold
<Squirm> really, really cold
<Kilos> request some warmth from nlsthzn  Squirm 
<Kilos> he has lots
<nlsthzn> SA has too many taxes not worth exporting
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> clever
<Squirm> I get my AutoPilot tomorrow!
<Kilos> maybe there will be less crashes
<Squirm> heh, I haven't crashed the quadcopter badly
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> only broken 1 prop in learning
<Kilos> note badly
 * nlsthzn must remember to go watch some of the vids from Squirm on youtube...
<Vince-0> herrow
<Squirm> and that's just because it fell badly
<Squirm> Kilos: I have crashed, many times
<Squirm> but nothing(besides a prop) has broken
<Squirm> bbl, food
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> nlsthzn: videos aren't exciting but they are cool :P
<nlsthzn> k :)
<Squirm> give me a week or two and they'll be epic.
<nlsthzn> :)
<Squirm> data recovery\
<Squirm> a video was deleted on an iPad
<Squirm> :/
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-21
<Symmetria> morning
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk1> More almal
<Cantide> afternoon~
<Squirm> morning all
<nuvolari> oh hi mazal, Cantide, Squirm 
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> nuvolari: kilos was last seen 8 hours, 28 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-07-20 15:15:50 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-07-20 15:16:17 PDT
<Cantide> '-'/
<Squirm> hello nuvolari, Cantide 
<mazal> Hello everyone
<mazal> Plenty of kernel updates these days hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Cantide> time to scurry back to work!
<Cantide> 안녕!
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<nuvolari> oh hi charl :)
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 ThatGraemeGuy and others
<Vince-0> o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe ThatGraemeGuy used over 400m on minetest yesterday
<Kilos> maybe must just mine after 11pm 
<Kilos> haha tore up lots of my roof for the mv solar panels and they wouldnt connect, after about an hour of moving them and cables with no success i twigged they are lv panels
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> now get real clever and make the game zip all data in and out to 1/4 its size then one can play lots
<Kilos> hi mazal inetpro 
<mazal> Oom I struggled a lot to figure out those electric networks
<mazal> Eventually I found the correct info that
<Kilos> haha mazal i have my lv network working lekker and wantes the mv one for the toolbox
<Kilos> only didnt make mv panels
<Kilos> graeme showed me how
<Kilos> its just that each new thing needs so many others to make it work
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I didn't know that the solar generator , switch stationa and battery packs must be in the air with cable connecting underneath it
<mazal> Mine was all on flat surface and refused to work :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya i spent hours trying to connect, actually days then graeme came and showed me how
<Kilos> also the most efficient height for them is at 35.4
<Kilos> above you get no gain but below that you lose power
<Kilos> mazal, ^^
<Kilos> ive got grinders compressors and electric furnace going
<Kilos> compressor make the carbon cloth stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> i built a nuclear reactor core
<ThatGraemeGuy> and eventually after digging in the code realised you need a whole bunch of stuff surrounding it
<ThatGraemeGuy> or it will just explode
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you have the core
<ThatGraemeGuy> and it must be completly surrounded by water
<ThatGraemeGuy> and that is surrounded by stainless steel  blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> which is surrounded by blast-resistant concrete
<ThatGraemeGuy> and that is surrounded by concrete
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the whole thing's a 9x9x9 block structure
<ThatGraemeGuy> of pretty expensive stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> so not anytime soon
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: when you used over 400MB, how many times did you connect?
<Kilos> twice with bart and twice with me ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think most of the transfer is the initial connection
<ThatGraemeGuy> during play its quite light on data
<ThatGraemeGuy> or i might be wrong
<Kilos> do you have a tool to monitor by you , i use iftop and only keep irc pidgin and minetest running
<Kilos> and this month end i want to get a 1TB drive so no spare for data
<mazal> My server uses 800mb average a day for two users
<Kilos> been buying 2 bundles and ian been giving one the last coupla months
<mazal> Lemme check client side
<Kilos> i wonder if mine isnt charging up and download
<Symmetria> heh man, Ive downloaded 17 terabytes worth of sourceforge crap in the last 5 days
<Symmetria> takes forever
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, when bart was mining down deep it used less than when he came to work in my house
<Kilos> Symmetria, why download crap?
<Kilos> only get usefull stuff man
<mazal> Client side much less , 500mb also for two users
<charl> Symmetria: you building a sourceforge mirror ?
<charl> Kilos: i think he has to download everything if he wants a mirror, crap and everything else that comes with it
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i don't have a tool, no
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't need to care about how much data i use
<ThatGraemeGuy> unfortunately you're in a bit of a unique spot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i used to go 2 months on a 2+1 bundle now need 3 bundles a month
<ThatGraemeGuy> who is that with?
<ThatGraemeGuy> and who all has good signal in your area?
<Kilos> with 8ta and only voda is good here as well, but 8ta outstrips them
<ThatGraemeGuy> not mtn?
<Kilos> mtn only has edge tower
<Kilos> i have an mtn sim in cell fone
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok so with telkom you must be on the telkom network
<ThatGraemeGuy> since they have their network and mtn for areas where their network doesn't reach yet
<Kilos> yip telkom put a transceiver on the mtn tower about 800 metres from me
<Kilos> voda was on same tower too, but now they built their own owne a few ks further away and often sister has no connection
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Kilos> her tablet uses vodacom
<ThatGraemeGuy> so there is an mtn tower, just not upgraded to 3g yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's a bummer :(
<Kilos> i started with mtn, and tried for about a year to get them to upgrade but they said they dont want to upgrade this one in the near future
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's sucky
<ThatGraemeGuy> because if there was good mtn signal you could get your data from afrihost for far better value
<Kilos> lol did upgrades of 9.04 and 9.10 that took 9 hours
<Kilos> ya i asked you when you bought that afrihost back then
<Kilos> that special
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh the launch deal
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> also mtn suck, when i put airtime on it gets stolen within days and when i fone them they say put more and well try block the thieves
<Kilos> now i put 5 bucks and send 2 smsses immediately just to keep the number alive
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> dag Kilos
<Kilos> umts is as fast as hsdpa hey
<Kilos> thats what i see here for you from voda
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you mean your mtn number that you use for voice calls?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> my cell phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: yes "UMTS" is pretty much what was originally called "3G" when vodacom first started offering it
<ThatGraemeGuy> HSDPA/HSPA+ are later revisions, but still UMTS
<mazal> Do you guys know what a CNC machine and Quarry does ? Technic's site don't have descriptions for those
<Kilos> aha ty so bushhas the speed at least, just needs to get reliability sorted
<ThatGraemeGuy> and as far as your phone goes if your mtn airtime keeps disappearing, you can simply port your number to someone else, the porting process is quite simple nowadays
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: i haven't got the CNC machine to work yet
<Kilos> but wont it still be stolen ThatGraemeGuy , the thieves steal from that number?
<mazal> What is it suppose to do ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i don't know, that sounds like a bullshit excuse to be honest
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: a real life cnc machine is a computer-programmable milling machine or lathe
<ThatGraemeGuy> basically for shaping stuff
<mazal> Ok ic
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you have a program to make a cylinder from a block of steel or whatnot
<ThatGraemeGuy> or a pyramid, etc
<Kilos> i go eat
<mazal> The stuff fitters and turners does ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't had a chance to look at the code to see if its completely implemented yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> think so, yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> and a quarry, not sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> i see the technic wiki is on github, i've been intending to see about pushing some updates to make the documentation more useful
<ThatGraemeGuy> because right now you have to fiddle around and rely on outdated web docs and old forum threads
<ThatGraemeGuy> i find it more useful to go through the Lua code to figure things out
<mazal> BTW , stay away from ethereal
<mazal> Completely destroyed my world
<ThatGraemeGuy> from what now?
<mazal> Is a mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh cool, so you can come join ours again
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<mazal> Looks cool with lots of new biomes
<mazal> but don't work on an old world
<ThatGraemeGuy> well yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty sure that would've been mentioned in the forum somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> anything mapgen-related tends to be limited and/or destructive when applied to an existing map db
<mazal> And wierd thing , my backups I loaded back didn't solve the problem
<mazal> Even the manual ones
<mazal> I had to go back to Thursday when I made a complete image of the drive
<mazal> As usual , I copied the whole .minetest folder before modding
<mazal> Copied back that whole folder , didn't work :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> you did stop the server first right? that's the only way that makes sense
<mazal> Yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<mazal> That makes me think that something else happened to the world before the mod , and the backup I made already had a broken world in it. Is the only way that explains it
<mazal> From now on I full image the drive every day to be sure
<mazal> And I found a nifte little whereis mod that you can check out if you don't have it yet. Very handy to find and teleport to your buddy quickly ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: there's a tool in technic called a prospector which i hadn't noticed before
<ThatGraemeGuy> just reading the code it seems like you tell it a type of thing you are looking for, like mese, and it will tell you when you get close
<ThatGraemeGuy> might be useful
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: it looks like people still need the teleport privilege even with that mod?
<mazal> correct
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<mazal> That simply provides the coordinates for the user
<ThatGraemeGuy> then its sort of useless though
<mazal> No is very handy
<mazal> I use it to get to barry quickly when I need to
<ThatGraemeGuy> how so?
<mazal> Get his coordinates
<mazal> Teleport
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's actually less user-friendly than "/teleport barry"
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you already have the teleport privilege
<mazal> hmm , I didn't know teleport accepts usernames
<mazal> kewl
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.minetest.net/Server_commands#Teleportation
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<mazal> I have a whole paper full of adresses already lol
<mazal> Home 1 ,2 ,3 , bottom of mine , chest room etc etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> you aren't using the waypoints of unified_inventory? ;-)
<mazal> Don't know how
<mazal> I only know of the single one for home
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> bad server admin :P
<Kilos> sjoe ThatGraemeGuy prospector sounds good
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i don't know, that sounds like a bullshit excuse to be honest
<Kilos> me or mtn?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mtn
<Kilos> oh whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> they must explain where your airtime goes
<Kilos> lol i wondered what i said wrong again
<ThatGraemeGuy> they can't just say "thieves", that's a criminal case
<Kilos> i even went to hello peter
<Kilos> then got voda and when that number started being robbed they gave me a code to type in to block all skelms
<Kilos> but my myn i have to keep because the cell is mtn locked and i cant find an unlock xrack for this model
<Kilos> otherwise that would be 8ta already as well
<Kilos> weird things happening, today gmail in evo keeps asking for passwords over and over
<Kilos> grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> sim-locking hasn't been legal for ages already
<Kilos> its an old cell ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sagem my404x
<Kilos> good for calls and smsses
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a nokia 6210 that still works
<Kilos> my 2730 also still works too, was my modem for quite a while
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2730 from 2009 it seems?
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nokia 2730, i'm not familiar with it so i looke it up, looks like it was released in 2009?
<Kilos> its a good fone but slow as a modem
<Kilos> 2730 classic
<ThatGraemeGuy> yesh
<Kilos> nice simple fone
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> you familiar with the 6210?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6210-12.php
<Kilos> i keep that for voda calls from ian and use at times for getting data
<ThatGraemeGuy> phone calls, sms and snake
<Kilos> sis has one of them i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> no gprs, no bluetooth
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was the last nokia before they started coming out with bluetooth
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> it has teeth marks on it from a dog that isn't alive anymore
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it still works
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> nokia have made some good fones
<ThatGraemeGuy> my first contract phone, i was 22
<ThatGraemeGuy> december 2000
<ThatGraemeGuy> man i've been an mtn customer for way too long
<Kilos> sjoe you still a baby them, albeit a clever one
<Symmetria> heh I've gone through so many phones I can't remeber what they all are
<Symmetria> now days I'm quite happy with my S5
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't bring myself to get a new phone
<Kilos> fones that work like tablets and vice versa are too much for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're like R10k nowadays, and do pretty much what my phone does
<ThatGraemeGuy> no thanks
<Symmetria> heh the thing I like about the S5 is the battery life, especially when I use it as a modem for my notebook for hours and it still lasts forever
<Symmetria> and the samsung gear 2 watch is a pretty nifty accessory for it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a mifi for that
<ThatGraemeGuy> the battery lasts around 2 days
<Kilos> hi zander you like being bottom of the page
<Spekko> Kilos: who's zander?
<Kilos> spekko
<Kilos> and vice versa
<Spekko> no
<Spekko> I'm just an entity
<Spekko> there is no other
<Spekko> than spekko
<Kilos> zander is now known as Spekko
<Spekko> zander is no more
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> hehe
<Spekko> traces of him remains on this PC
<Kilos> ah
<Spekko> Sometimes net splits occur
<Spekko> and Zander re-emerges
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeting tomorrow night here guys, dont forget, 20.30
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting tomorrow night here guys, dont forget, 20.30
<Kilos> Maaz, telkom help is <reply> tm-soc@telkom.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> wbb. going to kde
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> looks like i gotta mail weenie too
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mt.donaldson.za.net/new.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: brave new world ;-)
<Kilos> lol ok lemme try and see data use
<ThatGraemeGuy> same address just port 30001
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't build too much i probably wont keep it, just testing a bit
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> has naturally occurring jungles and dungeons which we don't currently have
<ThatGraemeGuy> also you should find zinc just above height 0
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure where chrome starts
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  can you turn off that graph thing that runs when you use f5?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, press f5
<ThatGraemeGuy> its your client that turns that on, you must've pressed f5 accidentally
<ThatGraemeGuy> server doesn't force that on
<ThatGraemeGuy> server has no idea about that stuff, its client info
<Kilos> no man i wanna see co-ords but without that other stuff running too
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<ThatGraemeGuy> press f5
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<nuvolari> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> nuvolari  kan jy stoel more aand asb?
<Kilos> apie dink nie hy kan dit maak nie
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek dink dit is reg oom
<nuvolari> behoort nie 'n probleem te wees nie
<nuvolari> ek moet net ine vergeet nie
<Kilos> dankie seun
<nuvolari> *nie
<Kilos> ek sal jou epos as ek onthou
<Kilos> of net aanhou ping hier
<rio_zenta> Hello there. Anyone alive here?
<Kilos> hi rio_zenta  
<rio_zenta> Howzit? Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> hi Gremble  
<Gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Guest38547> I hate xchat -_-
<rio_zenta> I'm great Kilos 
<Guest38547> Why did it not load my sasl D:
<Kilos> hexchat is better. xchat went baackwards
<rio_zenta> I'm using xchat...
<rio_zenta> wb gremble_ 
<Kilos> i used xchat for years but it wasnt hot on 14.04 so went to hexchat
<Gremble> I prefer irssi
<Gremble> But I am on the desktop now
<Kilos> na thats hard work
<Kilos> im on konversation here now
<Kilos> you can set konversation to look same as old xchat but it has some added features
<Kilos> rio_zenta  tell us a bit about yourself
<rio_zenta> konversation? That would be the kubuntu flavour?
<Kilos> yip kde rocks
<rio_zenta> for my old systems, Xfce rocks :D
<Kilos> i use unity as well
<Kilos> ya unity and kde are a bit heavy
<Kilos> but the xfce stuff was harder for me to setup so i stuck with unity and kde
<rio_zenta> Kilos, I am an linux user for the past 4-odd years. My transition to linux has been gradual and I've even learnt to exist comfortably with a terminal-only (ubuntu-server). Currently, I am struggling to find a laptop that is win-free in SA.
<rio_zenta> Kilos: Which stuff from xfce?
<Kilos> are you looking for a perfomance lappy?
<Kilos> iirc i battled with sound and 3g and some other things so just gave up
<Kilos> i battle with most stuff but have got used to unity and kde so just accept them being a bit heavy
<Kilos> rio_zenta  you been using linux so long and only get here now
<Kilos> but just in time for our monthly meeting tomorrow night at 20.30
<rio_zenta> Kilos: It's not really a very high-end one, but I am looking at making a decent investment in something I can use for about 5 years. It should preferably be i5/i7 with an SSD drive. This should take care of performance (for me) for about 5/6 years.
<rio_zenta> Kilos, are you referring to drivers for sound? 
<Kilos> rio_zenta  i dont remember. when i tried it it hassled so i gave up
<rio_zenta> Kilos: I normally frequent #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server. I also used to lurk on linuxmint channels. I didn't know this channel existed until yesterday :'D
<Kilos> oh there was some mention of empty lappies in the lists a while ago
<Kilos> this is the za community channel
<Gremble> I had an email of a company that sells laptops with any linux flavour you want on it
<Gremble> But I seem to have lost it
<Gremble> :x
<rio_zenta> Gremble: searching your email?
<Gremble> Tried
<Kilos> rio_zenta  join our mailing list and ask there someone will have the info for you
<Gremble> Seems I am bad with these kinds of things
<rio_zenta> I see that Mecer sell barebones, but they don't want to sell to me directly and I'm not sure of their quality.
<Kilos> rio_zenta   http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> there is someone in za that dfoes
<rio_zenta> Thanks for the (tracking) bitly link Kilos :P
<Kilos> does
<Kilos> yw
<rio_zenta> I'll search the archives first. bbl
<Kilos> join man all linux users in za should join our list
<Kilos> its mainly where peeps ask for help with probs
<rio_zenta> Kilos: What is your history with ubuntu?
<Kilos> lol i started with win 95
<Kilos> learned to fdisk format and reinstall there
<Kilos> then 98 and xp with same thing
<Kilos> at least one clean install a month
<Kilos> then i got a cell that i got to use as a modem
<Kilos> and the virii stuff started
<Kilos> and the unregistered windows cds
<Kilos> then a neighbour said he had 8.04 cd for me
<Kilos> couldnt get that to connect with the cell so started hunting and found peeps with9.04  and the main mailing list
<Kilos> someone there said try the za list for help because i ask stupid questions
<Kilos> and then the fly told me how to get here and since then the guys have carried me and helped with everything till i can now ask for min help
<Kilos> im a ballie with mechanics and farming backgrounds
<Kilos> now i live here
<Kilos> i love ubuntu even with unity being worse than gnome2
<Kilos> im just west of ptown , where are you?
<Kilos> sorry rio_zenta  i forget to use nicks most of the time
<rio_zenta> ptown = pinetown?
<Kilos> pretoria
<Gremble> Pretoria
<rio_zenta> oh, I'm here also. it's kak cold today
<Kilos> very
<Gremble> This afternoon it was nice
<Kilos> last few weeks have been eina
<rio_zenta> interesting story. glad to see people of diverse backgrounds picking up linux.
<Kilos> nice outside in the sun onlyu
<Kilos> only
<rio_zenta> Plus the girls at tukkies will only be putting on their short skirts from sep/oct :'D
<Kilos> now my son in rustenburg is on kubuntu as well
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> us pta peeps are slowly becoming more
<Gremble> rio_zenta, I saw a couple today in dresses
<Gremble> I was glad :P
<rio_zenta> I'm on xubuntu currently. 12.04, cause I'm too lazy to get 14.04
<Kilos> there are dvds from canonical floating around
<rio_zenta> Gremble: sometimes you can't look down or look up. you just have to blink slowly, or else your eyes will wander :'D
<Kilos> we get from them with each release
<rio_zenta> Do you guys not use the free wifi available in PTA? I think pta-east area is supported.
<Kilos> im too far out
<Gremble> I use it on campus
<Gremble> I live too west
<Kilos> im 6ks past the mahem robot on the way to brits
<Gremble> I'm not that far west :P I live a block or so east from the Daspoort tunnel
<Kilos> Gremble  where west are you?
<Kilos> ah
<Gremble> Yup
<Kilos> im busy pleading with telkom to put wifi on the cell tower near here
<Gremble> We had to plead them to give us a phone line
<rio_zenta> aah okay, so even you okes are far away from it. I was thinking of pilot-testing a fibre project in my town. I think people will go for it if I convince them they can save on telkom and dstv
<Gremble> At the beginning of the year,  they finally came and planted two poles next to our house for us
<Gremble> DSTV?
<Gremble> I don't think we have streaming services in SA
<rio_zenta> yeah, with 50mb speed, do you need satelite tv?
<Gremble> Access to legal content
<Kilos> rio_zenta  where are you? 
<rio_zenta> Gremble: I think Hulu is accessible here in SA, and I'm not referring to pirated/illegal stuff.
<rio_zenta> Kilos, I'm in what I think is south-west. 
<rio_zenta> Gremble: Have they managed to fix the parking issues at tukkies?
<Gremble> No 
<Gremble> I just get there ungodly early to get parking :P
<rio_zenta> where do you park? 
<Gremble> There is student parking east of Oom Gert
<rio_zenta> aah okay. I know that spot. there's 1 next to campus and 1 opposite the girls res.
<rio_zenta> Gremble: What are you studying?
<Gremble> Applied Mathematics. What did/do you do rio_zenta ?
<rio_zenta> Economics. I was expecting you to say CS, although I suspect CS is your minor.
<Gremble> I did do CS
<Gremble> I dislike programming
<Gremble> I'm into stuff like computation theory though
<Gremble> The mathematics behind computers
<rio_zenta> Did you just do COS131/132? or were you studying CS?
<Gremble> Studying cS
<Gremble> finished first year
<rio_zenta> aah. You must've also enjoyed the terror modules called 121/110
<Gremble> They failed me for 110 because I did not do the project. So I more have a dislike toward the lecturer than the content
<Gremble> It was simple enough
<Gremble> Got distinctions for both tests
<Gremble> I have no idea what the hell happend with 121. I passed that. I will never know how
<rio_zenta> That makes sense. A math guy would be analytical enough to cope with C/C++. So you second year now?
<Gremble> First year mathematics. Had to take the second semester math modules
<Gremble> So last semester I did databases and informatics
<rio_zenta> very interesting. I've gotta go now, but if you're around at say 9.30, we can chat a bit more. I can also introduce you to something beautiful. They call it "Python".
<Gremble> I can do python :P
<Gremble> See you later
<smile> hi :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<Gremble> o/
<Gremble> sup
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm not a lot :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> that side?
<Gremble> Just preparing for tomorrow
<ThatGraemeGuy> whats happaning tomorrow?
<Gremble> Nothing special. Just making sure my work is ready for class
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> ohi magespawn  meeting tomorrow night hey
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> hi superfly  you chairing tomorrow night? the monkey cant make it
<Kilos> such pressure put on my poor old shoulders
<magespawn> you could chair
<Kilos> whew you peeps are hard of understanding
<Kilos> ive been saying no for years
<Kilos> im not a chair im a table
<Kilos> how are you magespawn  ?
<Kilos> aw i missed williamk
<smile> good night! :)
 * Kilos watches the utms vodacom yoyo
<superfly> Kilos: nee, I don't have time to. 
<Kilos> haha im teasing superfly  nuvo says he will
<Kilos> whew bushtech  bad tonight hey
<Kilos> find a vodacom ip addy and run  a ping and mtr to them
<Vince-0> <lol>must be in the sticks
<magespawn> i am good thanks Kilos
<magespawn> how are things up there in freeze land?
<Kilos> yip he is on a nature reserve outside pretoria
<Kilos> cold magespawn  
<Kilos> and i dunno where my pro is, 
<Kilos> inetpro  ping ping ping
<Kilos> i wonder if running a ping to a unstable connection will help it stay online
<Kilos> an unstable connection
<magespawn> in and out
<magespawn> i know a friend used to use it to keep a dial connection from being dropped
<Kilos> yes but will running a ping from outside to him do the same thing
<rio_zenta_afk> magespawn: where are you situated that is warm?
<magespawn> KZN Hluhluwe
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Kilos> i wonder if running a ping to a unstable connection will help it stay online
<ThatGraemeGuy> um, no
<Kilos> oi poor guy
<magespawn> no idea Kilos, if they are disconnecting based on lack of activity then it might
<ThatGraemeGuy> old wives tales, eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh yeah if you're in 1996 and your connection has an idle timeout
<magespawn> but there should be communication anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> but this is 2014
<ThatGraemeGuy> so no
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyhoo
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> indeed this was hluhluwe so only 5 years ago
<rio_zenta> magespawn: you guys have that warm weather vibe year-round. Even the capetonians should envy that.
<magespawn> did get a bit chilly this year down to about 3
<rio_zenta> magespawn: Is Eames Investments your company?
<magespawn> anyway, i am off, good night all
<magespawn> yes 
<magespawn> why did you ask?
<rio_zenta> I can see the name, magespawn 
<magespawn> from the whois?
<magespawn> anyway, i am off, good night all
<rio_zenta> yep
<Kilos> rio_zenta  you gonna visit us regularly?
<rio_zenta> I'll add you guys to my channel list, so when I open xchat, ill be here.
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> #ubuntu is too hectic for me
<rio_zenta> seems like I can get a system76 laptop from the US, although I'm wondering whether there is a business opportunity to locally build laptops here.
<Kilos> superfly  say hi to the new guy
<rio_zenta> #ubuntu is more support related. Try #ubuntu-offtopic (I think I have the name wrong)
<Kilos> rio_zenta  superfly  is our local python expert
<Kilos> sytem76 the ubuntu peeps
<rio_zenta> I've probably met superfly if he attends the python meetups in gauteng.
<Kilos> no he is in ct
<superfly> negatory, I live in the promised land.
<Kilos> lol
<rio_zenta> do you attend the cape town meetups? superfly 
<superfly> rio_zenta: not really. I have real life to deal with.
<superfly> I once gave a talk there a few years ago.
<Kilos> ct was promised to penguins
<rio_zenta> ouch superfly. It took us real effort to get it going here in GP and we're seeing good numbers now
<superfly> I saw. I'm watching. I'm super chuffed.
<rio_zenta> Would you guys buy locally-assembled laptops with limited software support? medium to high end only ?
<superfly> rio_zenta: I know wasbeer... uh... golly, what's his real name?
<rio_zenta> walter?
<Kilos> leibrand
<Kilos> is that him
<rio_zenta> yeah, cool guy. He should be here I think.
<Kilos> he used to be here all the time 
<rio_zenta> Kilos, based on your estimates, about how many linux users do you think there are in SA?
<Kilos> i think lots but most dont know about us
<Kilos> varsities have many nmowadays
<Kilos> nowadays
<superfly> Yup, Walter
<Kilos> there are also some older peepslike bushtech and some that only come here when they got probs
<rio_zenta> hmmm, can't exactly sell a 9000 rand laptop to a varsity student...
<Kilos> nope they are expensive
<Kilos> and dual cores arent too good anymore. thats about all you can get cheaply
<rio_zenta> i guess i'll just bare the win tax then. If we had like over 10 000 users in SA, there'd already be someone selling them here.
<Kilos> there was a guy here about a year back that had a pc shop in the freestate i think that said he would sell linux pcs but he disappeared
<charl> dell sells linux preinstalled (ubuntu)
<charl> but i think you have to order it specifically
<Kilos> the good thing about a windows lappy is that you can format it and install linux
<superfly> rio_zenta: I'm looking to buy a laptop too, and have decided to just live with the Windows tax.
<rio_zenta> charl: I contacted them in may. They referred me to one of their suppliers, whom I never had any contact with after the referral.
<charl> as in, you didn't contact them, or they didn't contact you back ?
<rio_zenta> superfly: What do you recommend? If you'd be interested, we could ship 2 system76 Gazelles here. I see the quote comes out to about $970 for a "beast".
<superfly> rio_zenta: I don't have that sort of money, I'm just going to buy a bottom of the range toshiba
<rio_zenta> charl: the dell sales guy told me he contacted them on my behalf. It's kind of like mustek sales, who reply to emails after 20 days.
<charl> bah :(
<charl> very unprofessional
<rio_zenta> oh my bad superfly. I assumed you were a high-end user.
<superfly> rio_zenta: that's why I have a desktop.
<superfly> rio_zenta: that's my "high end"
<superfly> which it doesn't really need to be, since I don't do anything that really requires that amount of firepower
<rio_zenta> superfly: What purposes do you use your machines for? 
<superfly> development
<rio_zenta> Here is the company I am suppose to get a dell from: http://www.westech.co.za/dell
<rio_zenta> superfly: Are you a python dev-house?
<superfly> uh... sortof
<superfly> we do Python, C++, C, a little assembler and hardware
<rio_zenta> I hope you're not the same company whose job details are being spammed the crap out of on every jobs board in SA. I see a company looking for: Python/C/C++ exp :'D
<rio_zenta> oh, spammed by recruiters of course.
<superfly> what's the name of hte company?
<superfly> I suppose they don't say, hey?
<rio_zenta> correct. I could provide a link to a description though.
<rio_zenta> are you guys in stellenbosch?
<superfly> No, Cape Town
<superfly> We are kinda still looking for a developer.
<rio_zenta> do you do low-level stuff? 
<superfly> We do everything from the actual electronics on the board, to writing server-side Python
<superfly> two of the guys on the team specialise in the electronics, I specialise in the Python
<superfly> Another guy specialises in C++
<superfly> so we have specialists, but everyone digs in and does what is required.
<rio_zenta> You're not hard to track down :P
<rio_zenta> I best disappear for now. Getting late. See you guys again soon.
<Kilos> whew night peeps
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-22
<nuvolari> o/ good morning :)
<nuvolari> hi Tonberry 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> fine :-/
<nuvolari> moet nie groet nie
<nuvolari> :P
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<inetpro> good mornings
<charl> morning inetpro, ThatGraemeGuy, Squirm, nuvolari
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> oh hi inetpro, charl, ThatGraemeGuy, Squirm
<charl> Maaz: hurry up with that coffee, i need to wake up
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<charl> nope no excuses hurry up
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> finally
<charl> Maaz: thanks !
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Squirm ThatGraemeGuy nuvolari and others
<Kilos> hi charl lee
<Kilos> dag Spekko 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo, 'lo & 'lo
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<charl> i'm in a good mood this morning
<charl> maybe it's because i slept so well
<charl> i could hardly get up this morning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> o/ Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> when you gonna add something interesting to the agenda Vince-0 
<Vince-0> ha! I've been so busy here trying to start a company
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> yours?
<Vince-0> hopefully
<Kilos> good
<Vince-0> ;-) I think kbmonkey won't make it to chair this eve
<Vince-0> I haven't been keeping up with the Canonical news, 
<Kilos> ya he told me, is he ok
<Kilos> he didnt answer when i asked is he ok
<Vince-0> probably busy with work too
<Vince-0> I'm sure I can dig up some news feed items about Ubuntu
<Vince-0> I remember there being a desktop environment productivity study somewhere
<Kilos> also we need to find out what we can do to improve our connectivity in za
<Kilos> like to to email and rev
<Kilos> Maaz, google south african minister of communication
<Maaz> Kilos: "Department Of Communications" http://www.doc.gov.za/ :: "Minister of Communications (South Africa) - Wikipedia, the free ..." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minister_of_Communications_(South_Africa) :: "Department of Telecommunications and Postal Services - Wikipedia ..." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Department_of_Telecommunications_and_Postal_Services ::
<Maaz> "Blog: South Africa's new communications ministry causes concern" http://cpj.org/blog/2014/0…
<Vince-0> ha
<Kilos> i dunno what one would call that minister
<Vince-0> cape town's pushing big fibre projects
<Kilos> ive found that if one complains to the top they get great pleasure in revving everyone beneath them
<Kilos> yes fibre is the answer, but they need to wake up peeps like voda with their adds of how wonderful they are
<Kilos> take bushtech for example, he gets utms from them but yoyos all the time, they have no excuse for that
<Vince-0> Here's the untiy productivity article
<Vince-0> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Believe-It-or-Not-Unity-Is-the-King-of-Productivity-450919.shtml
<Kilos> connectivity wise i cant complain, because im online nearly all the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> you want the ZA ubuntu loco to shout at govt to improve connectivity?
<Kilos> not as a loco but as individuals
<Kilos> the peeps at the top just sit and enjoy their incomes and perks, so, if no one informs them of what probs there are they just park off
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<inetpro> oh and hi
<Kilos> like pta govt section, i used to have power cuts almost daily everytime the wind blew or it rained and complaining didnt help
<Kilos> i then got hold of the mayor and within 2 weeks all trees near lines were trimmed or removed and since then power has been quite stable
<Kilos> ohi inetpro are you ok?
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<nuvolari> what meeting?
<nuvolari> o.O
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: govt is forever making noise about improving connectivity
<ThatGraemeGuy> as with many things, awareness isn't the issue, lack of action is
<Kilos> yes ThatGraemeGuy that is 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> just political talk to get votes
<Kilos> when contacted at the top they actually do things
<Kilos> all the speaches you here are written and read and not absorbed, one needs to actually make them act on complaints or issues
<Kilos> read speeches go above or through minds
<nuvolari> but guys/ladies, remember, the previous regime kept the interwebs away from us before 1994! :P
<Kilos> 20 years ago
<nuvolari> ok, sorry, we're not supposed to discuss politics IIRC
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> we as net users must do something to improve the net for us and future users
<Kilos> as they say if you dont buy a ticket you cant win the prize
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, it only went mainstream globally in 1994
<nuvolari> IIRC :P
<Kilos> just lurking and complaining will never have any results
<Kilos> nuvolari, im mainly thinking of poor stability atm
<Kilos> youve all had it when trying to attend a meet or something
<Kilos> if someone can point me to the correct peeps to contact ill do the mailing
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, i got my mv setup working , is it weaker than the lv setup? or did i do something wrong
<Kilos> oh and what are solar panels for
<Kilos> i have made some but they dont connect like the things with a cross inside
<Kilos> haha were there no comments or opinions to that link that unity is king
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Believe-It-or-Not-Unity-Is-the-King-of-Productivity-450919.shtml
<Kilos> i think im the only one here using it still
<charl> i don't think it's that bad actually
<charl> ubuntu one is closing down /
<charl> ?
<nuvolari> charl: eh? you didn't get the annoying notifications? :P
<Kilos> i read why somewhere, but as in my case maybe it wasnt utilised as it could be
<charl> nuvolari: no somebody else i know just forwarded me a mail
<charl> i never use ubuntu one
<charl> cloud storage in general
<charl> at work we have a owncloud based thing now
<Kilos> it worked quite fine to share things
<charl> but i'll keep it to that
<charl> i'm interested to know why they decided to cancel their service now
<charl> considering that those types of tools are all the rage at the moment
<charl> maybe not profitable enough ?
<Kilos> it was in the earlier emails i think charl  that they gave the reason why
<charl> ah ok never got them
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/444930/why-is-ubuntu-one-going-to-be-shut-down
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: solar panel produces power
<ThatGraemeGuy> the "thing with the cross" is a solar array, it also makes power, but more than a panel
<Kilos> you connect them with same cables ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> MV stuff uses MV cables
<ThatGraemeGuy> LV stuff LV cables
<ThatGraemeGuy> guess what you use for HV stuff? :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> LV/MV/HV is low/medium/high voltage
<Kilos> oh i didnt notice if they were mv or lv
<ThatGraemeGuy> lv is white cables
<ThatGraemeGuy> mv cables are black
<Kilos> ya i got that far
<charl> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<ThatGraemeGuy> hv cables are black and yellow stripes
<Kilos> do your mv arrays also supply less power than the lv ones with same number of them cross things
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i get 2500 from 5 lv ones and 1500 from same number mv ones
<Kilos> but they are on the opposit side of the roof
<Kilos> opposite
<Kilos> that thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> same height
<ThatGraemeGuy> ?
<Kilos> yip
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<Kilos> ill check again tonight
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> are they MV panels or MV arrays?
<Kilos> arrays for both
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have LV arrays if i recall correctly
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine are HV, so i can't compare
<Kilos> was major work making mv arrays
<ThatGraemeGuy> yea its a lot of effort
<ThatGraemeGuy> the idea is to make you work for the more useful stuff
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait until you build a mining laser ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> a mk3 one is a huge amount of resources
<Kilos> i found a rank3 chest in new server too
<Kilos> got to bronze tools haha
<Kilos> and i found lava
<ThatGraemeGuy> you digging down?
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't get too comfortable there ;)
<Kilos> wen into a cave then kept going down 
<Kilos> went
<Kilos> just put lights and kept going
<Kilos> nope was just looking what ores there are, no mese yet
<Kilos> but lots of new stuffs
<ThatGraemeGuy> mese only starts arouns -128 isn't it?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> but it works kiff just empty of bulidings
<Kilos> buildings and roads
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the main one is very lekker with everything in
<Kilos> when we all got lazer guns you can turn on the monsters
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lasers are for mining
<ThatGraemeGuy> killing monsters is work for swords
<Kilos> dont they kill peeps too?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lasers? don't know
<Kilos> im sure they will
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a mining laser, don't know if the mod was written to damage players
<Kilos> and everything behind the monster too haha
<Kilos> picks kill peeps
<Kilos> that lazer is an impressive tool
<ThatGraemeGuy> picks damage players because that's how the code was written
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> the only code i know is ...---...
<Kilos> .... --- .--   -.. ---   -.-- --- ..-   -.. --- ..--..
<Kilos> hehe maaz makes it so easy
<Squirm> got my new PC last night
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you happy?
<Kilos> ai! some peeps
<Kilos> come help yourself to pecan nuts but dont use the gate, rather cut the fence
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: where did you dig on the new map?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, i didnt dig i went into a cave
<Kilos> are you there now?
<Kilos> ill pop in so you can find me
<Kilos> sorry i took so long, was having lunch
<charl> good afternoon folks
<charl> busy busy today whow
<charl> does Maaz do esperesso ? i need a double one i think
<charl> doppio
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he makes boeretroos
<charl> as long as it's freshly ground biological coffee
<Kilos> always fresh , written in python
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://mt.donaldson.za.net/new.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm going to delete that map
<ThatGraemeGuy> stopped the server so long
<ThatGraemeGuy> the orange in the forest is fire, by the way
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wow ThatGraemeGuy big one hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> did you see if that thing was a dungeon
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i was underground i picked up some lava into a lava can
<Kilos> haha naughty
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then i was cutting trees and i guess i accidentally mousewheeled or something, because instead of cutting a tree i put down a lava block :(
<Kilos> uh oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm looking into how rollback works
<Kilos> you rush too much
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is apparently a rollback function so you can undo something
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure though
<Kilos> its not serious
<Kilos> we havent done anything there really
<ThatGraemeGuy> you remember waaay back when you were playing with lava and pouring it from high into a lake?
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is why i warned you to be careful ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> although in this case i was in a jungle, which is pretty much the worst place to drop lava
<ThatGraemeGuy> jungle grass and trees grow very close together :-/
<Kilos> lol we made that lake mooi man
<Kilos> ive built some walls around so it can be filled again even higher
<Kilos> then we can make layered places
<Kilos> did you see the glass house the fly built under that lake
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> remind me tonight, will check it out
<Kilos> i drowned a coupla times just trying to get to the entrance
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> we can call it atlantis
<Kilos> and start a colony of mermaid peeps that work outside
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we havent had one female visitor yet
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Kilos goes to kde. wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> my unity is corrupt somewhere
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://mt.donaldson.za.net/new.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> water didn't help
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you stand still it seems that fire only spreads a certain distance
<ThatGraemeGuy> except some fire still exists at the edge of that distance
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> and as soon as you move closer more stuff starts burning
<Kilos> like everything else it needs new source to carry on
<ThatGraemeGuy> you see that square, i was standing at the centre of it, so it only burned until that distance
<ThatGraemeGuy> didn't spread, but i could still see fire at the edges of the square
<Kilos> weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> and as soon as i moved closer it started spreading again
<Kilos> dont peeps get burned
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you stand right in it
<Kilos> eish more system updates available
<Kilos> i know lava really cooks you, i have the pile of bones to prove it
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<charl> hi magespawn :)
<magespawn> hey charl
<nuvolari> ai keeel you! slf4j is a pile of nonsense
<nuvolari> anyone around that knows how to tame it?
<charl> nuvolari: have you tried log4j
<charl> logging in java is a mess in any case
<magespawn> anyone know for sure what frequencies are unlicensed in south africa? 
<nuvolari> charl: it's a 3rd party lib using it
<nuvolari> charl: I might be missing the point of all the logging frameworks, but we've been quite happy with JUL
<nuvolari> but yeah, agreed, logging is a PITA
<charl> a pita? looking it up
<charl> oh, now i see :) thought it sounded a bit like spanish puta
<nuvolari> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn: you mean spectrum available for licensing or bands that may be used without licence?
<ThatGraemeGuy> either way, icasa likely has the information
<ThatGraemeGuy> whether its easily understood is a different question
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy, that is the problem, i am looking at the bands that can be used without a licence
<ThatGraemeGuy> what are you doing?
<magespawn> i understood that 2.4Ghz and 5.2Ghz where un-licensed
<ThatGraemeGuy> offhand i know of 2.4GHz and 5GHz
<magespawn> looking into wug and other wan network ideas
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's where 802.11 stuff goes
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah thats what they use
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.scoopdistribution.co.za/index.php/antennas-24ghz-c-38?osCsid=a5bsan37h22l07fecfv2i8d1g2 and http://www.scoopdistribution.co.za/index.php/antennas-5ghz-c-37?osCsid=a5bsan37h22l07fecfv2i8d1g2
<ThatGraemeGuy> with WUG its best to get in touch with your local guys, they are typically quite helpful
<ThatGraemeGuy> well the CTWUG guys are at least
<magespawn> also i think that if it goes out your property you still have to apply to icasa for licence exemption
<ThatGraemeGuy> which equipment you need is dependant on what's already in place near you
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure
<magespawn> that is what i understand from icasa
<ThatGraemeGuy> but contact your WUG people, they will likely know all the answers already. no need to get lost alone, rely on the community
<magespawn> i think the durban one will be the closest
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are you?
<magespawn> Empangeni currently but mostly Hluhluwe
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<magespawn> i did not know about that supplier, thanks for those links
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<magespawn> also from icasa if you provide any service to a third party regardless of the frequency you use you have to be licensed
<ThatGraemeGuy> the WUG people typically have an IRC hangout that's usually a good place to lurk for a bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> you are supplying yourself with service :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> if there was an ICASA hassle they would've shut down the WUGs already
<ThatGraemeGuy> seriously, talk to your WUG people, they have all these answers already, no sense trying to speculate or make sense of ICASA nonsense
<Kilos> hi magespawn  Gremble  lemme catch up
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> i think WUG fall under the exemption part of the rules
<magespawn> i agree with that ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> these issues are often a legal grey area, just like many others
<charl> if you join a wug, you have strength in numbers
<charl> besides, you can simply state it's community building
<charl> rather join a larger existing group of people than trying to go at it yourself
<Kilos> he is miles away from  any wugs charl  
<Kilos> magespawn  is this for home town or pangeni
<magespawn> home town Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: wug links can be up to 50km depending on equipment and environment
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're a bit more powerful than your WiFi AP at home ;-)
<Kilos> he is more than 50k from pangeni i think
<magespawn> i am not sure but i think the nearest 250km +
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> in durban
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, that might be a significant hurdle
<charl> nope no luck there
<ThatGraemeGuy> you will have to build repeaters ;-)
<charl> you're going to need multiple relays indeed
<magespawn> i have not found anything here in empangeni
<Kilos> magespawn  hometown including parks?
<magespawn> just the town and any out lying farmers that want to join
<charl> magespawn: speak to the DWC guys, they were making a killing
<Kilos> haha you gonna make them pay with pineapples
<magespawn> might be an idea
<charl> magespawn: they might already have some long-range relay points
<magespawn> DWC ?
<charl> the DWC used to be big, i don't know how they are right now
<charl> my knowlege about za is outdated :)
<charl> http://www.dwc.za.net/
<Kilos> magespawn  is quite clued up with wifi  equipment already he has done that one resort in a park iirc
<Kilos> its just the legal stuff hey magespawn  ?
<Kilos> been in your mind more than a year now
<magespawn> yup i have sort out the licence exemption services and networks application
<charl> bbl all
<magespawn> had a visit from the icasa compliance and enforcement officer today
<charl> meeting tonight ?
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> yes charl  
<charl> ok bbl then :)
<Kilos> Maaz  announce monthly meeting tonight at 20.30 peeps
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! monthly meeting tonight at 20.30 peeps
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^ 1
<Kilos> nuvolari  ^^2
<Kilos> superfly  ^^3
<Kilos> plustwo  hi there are you attending?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  have you noticed, one can install ubuntu as an OEM as well
<Kilos> i saw it on a dvd for the first time 
<Kilos> wb Vince-0  you at home now?
<Vince-0> oh hey
<Vince-0> I am indeed
<Vince-0> hopefully one day I won't have to leave home to go to work
<Kilos> thats the ideal
<Kilos> but you find when you work for yourself you put much more effort and time in
<Vince-0> at least then its not working for the man!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you find you are a harder taskmaster on yourself than anyone else was
<Vince-0> I do envy the farm dwellers somewhat. Been watching Doomsday Preppers lol
<Kilos> living on a farm is lekker but farming is hard work 24/7
<Kilos> when not working you worry about what you should have already done
<Vince-0> I like the idea of being self sufficient, subsintence etc
<Kilos> yes it is a satisfying achievement, you can look in the mirror and say hi boss
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  meeting tonight hey
<Kilos> note tuesday
<Vince-0> I guess you need some service provider for internet at least
<Tonberry> hi.
<Tonberry> I'll see if I can make it.
<Kilos> no beer night on tuesday its on monday
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> so do we have a chair person?
<Kilos> nuvolari  said he would chair for us
<Vince-0> 'cos I'm not sure on the bot commands etc - perhaps an instructional how to is in order
<Kilos> i have them saved somewhere. hopefully not on the crashed 500g drive
<Kilos> first is to get permission from the pro
<Kilos> hi bushtech  meeting tonight at 20.30 hey
<bushtech> Thans Kilos will try & stay up & Vodacom willing
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> been up since 4 so it's a race between bed & vodacom
<Kilos> why so early
<bushtech> car service, closest subie stealership in midrand
<bushtech> didn't know I drive a Lambo, wanted to charge me R7,600 for a rear silencer box. Told him where he can put it
<Kilos> wow
<bushtech> new box from performance exhaust place R800
<Kilos> what a diffs hey
<bushtech> a factor of 10
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> what car is it
<magespawn> dealerships are always more expensive, the price for keeping the warrenty intact
<bushtech> and what makes me really cross is the women who bring their cars in, don't know any better and just have to hoes
<Kilos> yeah
<bushtech> Forester
<magespawn> some men too
<bushtech> for sure
<bushtech> but their prices ensures that their head mechanic has got a very lucrative business at home lol
<Gremble> o/
<Kilos> lol
<Gremble> I once took my Bantam to a mechanic to replace the rear brakes and fix the handbrake. After I got it back both my back bearings destroyed my drums and the handbrake did not work.
<Gremble> I don't have a car at the moment
<Kilos> eish
<Gremble> Not a fan. Haha. The reason I took it to him was because I struggled to replace the rear brakes myself. 
<Gremble> Drums are a pain in the arse
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> Yeah! need to note where everything goes & which way & which side
<Kilos> when you have a car its good to try get a correct workshop manual. everything is explained nicely in them
<magespawn> Haynes Workshop manuals
<Gremble> ^ Those manuals are so expensive though 
<Gremble> I tried to find one on the internet
<magespawn> http://www.autobooks.co.za/
<bushtech> make very very good friends with the parts manager & try to get a st of workshop manuals out of him
<bushtech> s/st set
<Gremble> ;p
<Kilos> yes they are magespawn  but work out what you save paying someone else
<magespawn> yes they are fairly pricey, but if you think about the money saved on services
<Kilos> worth every cent
<Kilos> also you can look at libraries too and photostat needed pages
<Kilos> and at them flee markets on sundays, ive seen many being sold for like 50 bucks
<bushtech> you can also find workshop manuals free online but it's a long hunt
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> even qualified mechanics use manuals at times
<Vince-0> I use google howto's every day
<Kilos> lol the pro loves saying google is your friend
<magespawn> see you guys at the meeting later
<Kilos> ok magespawn  
<Kilos> i go est
<Kilos> eat too
<Kilos> inetpro  no g+ reminder for the meet yet!
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem met my volk
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> Vince-0  can you do us a favour and just announce on g+ about the meeting please, it should get to inetpro  and his circles hey?
<charl> good evening
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> wb charl 
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> hi charl  
<magespawn> what time for the meeting? 20:30?
<Kilos> did the rain cool things down well
<Kilos> yip magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Vince-0> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> Vince-0  ty
<Vince-0> I just reshared the community page with time
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> im sure he said it would notify automatically
<Kilos> but doesnt look like it anymore
<Kilos> luckily we dont have anything serious to discuss i think
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> do you know ofhand where i turn off popup notifications
<Kilos> when i move my mouse they popup from all over the place
<Kilos> the one here in konversation when i hover over nicks is fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> example?
<ThatGraemeGuy> screenshot maybe?
<Kilos> lol i hit f12 but dunno if it took one and if it did where is it
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you talking about minetest?
<Kilos> no man kubuntu
<Kilos> and the normal popups when you move yourt mouse over things
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> i cant remember them being so annoying on 12.04
<Kilos> maybe i got old
<Kilos> are you in the game ThatGraemeGuy  ?
<Kilos> ai! these multitaskers
<ThatGraemeGuy> not yet just testhing something
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you should start napping from tomorrow night from 8  or 9 till 11 then we can play
<Kilos> i only manage about an hour anyway
<Kilos> the chair will be here soon
<Kilos> bushtech  wb are you sure you havent got some timeout stting going
<Kilos> setting
<bushtech> no,why
<Kilos> the idle thing
<Kilos> you stay online for long periods
<bushtech> just rebooted laptop
<Kilos> ah
 * nuvolari sings *please forgive me, for running late...*
<nuvolari> oh hi :)
<nuvolari> wb bushtech_ 
 * nuvolari opens up agenda
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> but that was not a reboot, just disconnected by itself
<Kilos> we min tonight
<nuvolari> did the wiki layout change?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats pro and monkey that play there
<Kilos> and both not here
<nuvolari> the ubuntu wiki oom
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh
<nuvolari> meh, authentication hangs...
<nuvolari> ok, right
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meeting, July 2014
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone
<nuvolari> well, everyone that could make it
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  
<superfly> Ohi
<nuvolari> we're not running on all the cylinders tonight
<Kilos> hi superfly  wb
<nuvolari> hi superfly 
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Kilos> hi fulcrum  welcome to ubuntu-za
<nuvolari> Please identify yourself or risk not showing up in the meeting minutes 
<fulcrum> Lo
<nuvolari> hi fulcrum, welcome
<nuvolari> are you joining us for the meeting fulcrum ?
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<fulcrum> Saw it on g+ and thought I would take a gander 
<nuvolari> so, I've been very quiet, and hopefully that will change
<nuvolari> hi amanica_, welcome
<bushtech_> Maaz: I am dries Laubscher
<Maaz> bushtech_: Okay
<Kilos> hi amanica_  
<nuvolari> awesome, we hope you enjoy it fulcrum :)
<amanica_> hi all :)
<Kilos> fulcrum  you are welcome to join in
<amanica_> Maaz: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica_: Done
<fulcrum> Also a good reason to muck about with an irc client on Android :-) 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> We are past halfway for this year... it's been a busy year and I can't believe it's July already
<nuvolari> Vince-0: ping, you here?
<Kilos> everyone is just too busy these days
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Done
<Vince-0> yar
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> welcome
<nuvolari> oh, welcome to all the new people
<nuvolari> there are a couple of nicks I don't recognise
<superfly> Quassel FTW
<Kilos> lol where are you superfly  ?
<nuvolari> ok, moving on...
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review Previous Minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review Previous Minutes
<superfly> Vince-0: thanks for the reminder on G+
<amanica_> +1
<nuvolari> previous minutes: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-06-24-18-31-28.txt
<superfly> Kilos: currently downstairs, using my Kindle Fire HDX
<Kilos> cool
 * nuvolari catches up on what happened last time
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
 * superfly will try to keep an eye on things while he washes dishes
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<superfly> Just mention my name if you need me.
<Kilos> ok
 * nuvolari sees mention of SFD on a Caturday
<nuvolari> and I'll be a Capetonian by then :D
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> nuvolari: where in the promised land will you be?
<nuvolari> superfly: claremont, well, working in claremont, I'm still nest-hunting
<superfly> Look in plumstead/diep river
<nuvolari> superfly: cool, thanks! I'll have a look
 * nuvolari oggles https://u.fsf.org/yu
<nuvolari> ok, does anyone want to talk about something from the previous meeting's minutes?
<nuvolari> no?
 * nuvolari slips away for a quick bite
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Releases
<Maaz> Current Topic: Releases
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
 * nuvolari remains on 12.04.4 LTS
<nuvolari> I have support until April '17
<nuvolari> feels like until forever in terms of software
<Vince-0> ha
<Kilos> 14.04 is good nuvolari  
<nuvolari> so in 3 months we have Utopic Unicorn
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn
 * Kilos will stick with lts
<nuvolari> +1
 * bushtech_ also on 1204
<nuvolari> What's a Tahr?
<Kilos> some animal
<amanica_> I'm quite happy 14.04, not much changed from 13.10 :)
<nuvolari> I'd say it's where the tyre meets the road... but I might be wrong :P
<amanica_> some goat
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> http://www.howopensource.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ubuntu-14.04-Trusty-Tahr.jpg
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tahr
<Gremble> That goat has a magnificent beard
<Kilos> so what happens after 6 more releases
<Kilos> we start at A again or what
<amanica_> back to a
<amanica_> yep
<Kilos> awesome ape
<nuvolari> wait, what am I missing? when did we move back to the wiki for events?
<nuvolari> I thought it used to be based on launchpad or something
<Kilos> dont worry just use it
 * nuvolari mainly forgot wiki syntax
<nuvolari> What would the topics be for next month? :P
<Kilos> just same basic topics
 * nuvolari spends some time planning ahead and updating the event
<superfly> MoinMoin syntax is horrible... Then again, so is mediawiki
<nuvolari> markdown ftw
<superfly> rST or Markdown would be so much better
<nuvolari> rst? 
 * nuvolari googles
<superfly> I prefer reStructuredText, but I'm getting used to markdown
<superfly> Its kinda Python's default syntax
<nuvolari> ooh nice, it's quite extensive
<superfly> Yeah, it's meant for writing technical documentation... The Python docs are written using it
<nuvolari> moving on,
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nuvolari> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<nuvolari> SFD on the 20th of September
<nuvolari> Are there any plans in the works yet?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> still a while before then
<nuvolari> it's past in the blink of an eye
<Kilos> Vince-0  ?
<Vince-0> hey
<Vince-0> there arent
<Vince-0> where's that link for the unity article..
<nuvolari> which unity article?
<nuvolari> productivity?
<Vince-0> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Believe-It-or-Not-Unity-Is-the-King-of-Productivity-450919.shtml
<Kilos> oi on unity and im on kde now
<Kilos> well done Vince-0  
<amanica_> yeah as one of the organizers from last years' SFD event at WITS I havn't heard of anything either, and the other organisers are also quiet. i.e. we need volunteers if we are gonna do something
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed: we need to spark attention on SFD
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: pfft
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> no :
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree we need to spark attention on SFD
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed we need to spark attention on SFD
<Maaz> Agreed: we need to spark attention on SFD
<nuvolari> moving on?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Tech
<Maaz> Current Topic: Tech
<nuvolari> I am totally out of touch with new tech...
 * nuvolari is embarrassed
<Kilos> you can start catching up soon
<nuvolari> Android Wear?
<nuvolari> that might be appropriate :P
<nuvolari> and Android TV and Drive? or is it Auto/Automotive
<nuvolari> meh, throw in everything from Google I/O 2014
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> There, we're sorted.
<superfly> I rooted and ROMed my new Kindle Fire HDX 7
<nuvolari> superfly: with android?
<nuvolari> meh, I think we can slowly finish off this meeting
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> not too much going on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect Chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect Chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> things have got very quiet
<nuvolari> I'm available
<nuvolari> well, hope I'll be available 
<Kilos> nuvolari  +1
<nuvolari> I'll gladly do it again :)
<Kilos> you and monkey were gonna do it anyway
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> ok cool
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nuvolari to chair next meeting on 26 August 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: nuvolari to chair next meeting on 26 August 2014
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next Meeting Date
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Meeting Date
<nuvolari> The next meeting will be on the 26th of August
<Kilos> add sfd to next minutes
<nuvolari> I've set up an event page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140826
<Kilos> superfly  anything to add?
<nuvolari> ok, done, it's there from the copied page :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.next
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.next is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<nuvolari> see, why don't we use those pages any longer oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> i have no idea nuvolari  
<superfly> sorry, was AFK
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.next
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.next anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.next
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.next https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140826
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.next is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140826
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<nuvolari> alrighty,
<nuvolari> closing off
<nuvolari> I think it was an OK meeting, taking into account the number of attendants 
<nuvolari> I will update the minutes likn for the next meeting shortly
<nuvolari> *link
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-07-22-18-35-15.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-07-22-18-35-15.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-07-22-18-35-15.html
<Kilos> nuvolari  ty for chairing on such short notice
<nuvolari> You're welcome oom Kilos :)
<amanica_> thanks guys
<nuvolari> it was refreshing having some free time again :P
<nuvolari> thanks for coming amanica_ 
<amanica_> thank Vince-0 :)
<Vince-0> kk
<Kilos> thanks for attending guys
<Kilos> apologies from neelsie, they were fighting fire in warmbaths area
<Kilos> nuvolari  ty it was great having you back
<Symmetria> heh damn
<Symmetria> while mirroring sourceforge
<Symmetria> I managed to sustain complete saturation on a gigabit ethernet card
<Symmetria> for 12 solid hours
<Symmetria> and the disks actually kept up 
<ThatGraemeGuy> night all
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> did you expect them not to Symmetria  ?
<Vince-0> !
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-23
<bduk1> More almal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> moring mazal 
<nuvolari> oh hi bduk1 
<Symmetria> bang
<Symmetria> ubuntu mirrors for east africa are live
 * nuvolari got wounded by Symmetria's bang
<Symmetria> if anyone has a problem with any of the .za mirrors and needs somewhere faster, the mirror in kenya might also do you well
<Symmetria> you can use ke.archive 
<Symmetria> its probably a lot more bandwidth than za.archive
<Symmetria> ;p
<mazal> Dankie Symmetria 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> eish! And I missed a meeting?
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro, Symmetria, nuvolari, mazal 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> hi charl
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<charl> :)
<charl> inetpro: long time no speak to, how's it going ?
<mazal> Hi charl
<charl> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> morning charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and inetpro!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<nuvolari> oh hi charl, inetpro
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> hi nuvolari
<inetpro> Hi Vince-0
<nuvolari> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
 * inetpro been struggling to make time for ubuntu-za lately
<inetpro> I've added nuvolari and Vince-0 as communications managers on the g+ page
<inetpro> hoping that someone will find the time to post events and other relevant stuff on those pages
<inetpro> let me know if I need to add others who may be more active members
<Vince-0> yay
<Vince-0> stepping up in the world
<tinuva> Symmetria, how much bw available to ke.archive?
<tinuva> at least I see it is connected locally to IS instead of routing all the way to London and back like most African countries to ZA
<charl> tinuva: no peering in africa ?
<tinuva> charl, only minimal peering
<tinuva> and very little fibre between the countries directly
<tinuva> so most have capacity linked via London
<charl> bah
<tinuva> mostly politics, and greedy companies where govements dont block it
<tinuva> it is getting better though with Liquid Telecom
<charl> Symmetria: no ipv6 yet on that mirror ?
<tinuva> It does however look like ke.archive is connected at NapAfrica JB1 and JINX so thats good
<tinuva> oh and SAIX still routes via London to Kenya
<tinuva> no surprise there
<magespawn> good morning
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and all others
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> whats phishing stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> woo i get greeted by name
<Kilos> hi magespawn nice to see you here
<ThatGraemeGuy> suck it losers! :P
<charl> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> sorry about the missing the meeting i had to leave the office 
<Kilos> haha you always do man
<Kilos> its ok magespawn  was a tiny meet anyway
<Kilos> clam found a heuristics phishing thing in a mail folder
<Kilos> so who is gonna tell me what it is
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<ThatGraemeGuy> phishing is a type of email scam where the message looks like an official request from SARS or a bank, etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> there will usually be a link which is a fake page that looks like the real thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> for instance lets say they send you a thing that claims to be from ABSA "Please log in to Internet Banking to confirm your details within 7 days or your account will be suspended"
<Kilos> and does it do any harm to your system?
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you click the link, it looks like the ABSA internet banking site, and you don't notice that the URL is not right
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you log in using all your ABSA details, and now whoever has set up the fake page has your details
<inetpro> hi Kilos, sorry that I missed the meeting, again
<ThatGraemeGuy> and suddenly you are broke, and your wife gets mad at you becuase how could you be so damn stupid?!?!
<Kilos> i didnt notice such a mail and have no bank accounts so they lose, but one of my gmail accounts has been corrupted because it keeps asking for passwords in evo
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> and she runs into the kitchen in a blind rage, grabbing the 14-inch chef's knife made of real Japanese ninja steel, and stabs you repeatedly while screaming "why didn't I just stay with Billy instead of marrying you, you insufferable retard?!?!"
<Kilos> rofl
<ThatGraemeGuy> true story
<ThatGraemeGuy> be safe, email can kill you
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> on a lighter note, the new mod works wonderfully
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok great
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was thinking instead of having a bunch of pads outside each place of interest, we can have a central point
<ThatGraemeGuy> teleportation station
<ThatGraemeGuy> or whatever
<ThatGraemeGuy> so for instance we have a pad at my house that goes there
<ThatGraemeGuy> and a pad at your house that goes there
<Kilos> i just need a giveme for a big pile of sand to rebuild a mound by the fly
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then at the station we have a lot of pads, to each point of interest
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is sand in my basement, not sure how much
<Kilos> that will be cool ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> all that sand i used in that lava in the mine near me came from him
<Kilos> i thought it was mazals place like a twit
<Kilos> spent an hour just making wafers and the little blue things and then some arrays
<Kilos> i want to get the mv up to scratch with the lv setups
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a MV tool workshop
<Kilos> lv is more powerful when using same number of arrayd\ys
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i plan to make MV furnace and alloy furnace
<ThatGraemeGuy> the other stuff i'll leave on LV
<ThatGraemeGuy> no that's not right
<Kilos> yes i need the mv for the workshop too
<Kilos> its working but at 1500 watts or whatever them things read and i dunno why
<Kilos> but its at ooposite side of house so dunno if it done see sun as good or what
<Kilos> magespawn, do you need the wifi stuff to get your home settup working?
<Kilos> as in thats why you dont visit at night i mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: how much do you get from an LV array?
<ThatGraemeGuy> surely not more than 1500? :-o
<Kilos> lv=2500 and mv 1500
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm something definitely not right there
<ThatGraemeGuy> looking at the code an MV array should make 3x more than LV array
<Kilos> ill investigate more tonight, everything works just the power diffs rattles brain
<ThatGraemeGuy> and HV 10x more than LV
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> my HV maxes at 5000 each so an LV should max at 500
<ThatGraemeGuy> and your MV at 1500 makes sense since its 3x 500
<Kilos> pity you can make hv run mv and lv too
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think you misread, your LV arrays are likely 500 each
<Kilos> i have 5 arrays on each
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can convert HV to MV and MV to LV
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah then i think you are counting ALL your LVs as 2500
<ThatGraemeGuy> and only 1 MV as 1500 ;)
<Kilos> with that converter thing?
<ThatGraemeGuy> supply convertor i think
<Kilos> 5 mvs as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> see wiring example in my basement
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i mean you said your LVs are 2500 and MVs 1500
<ThatGraemeGuy> each
<Kilos> oh you think only 1 mv array is working?
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i suspect you are taking all your LVs vs only 1MV
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i think you are comparing 1 MV vs the sum of all your LVs
<Kilos> no man 5 arrays of each
<ThatGraemeGuy> because 5 LVs at 500 each is 2500
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind
<Kilos> thats right then
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you said previously that 1 LV makes 2500 and 1 MV makes 1500
<ThatGraemeGuy> agree?
<Kilos> you are supposed to put a ! after ai as in ai!
<Kilos> sorry i meant one setup
<Kilos> not one array
<ThatGraemeGuy> [10:36:25] <ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: how much do you get from an LV array?
<ThatGraemeGuy> [10:36:34] <ThatGraemeGuy> surely not more than 1500? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> [10:36:59] <Kilos> lv=2500 and mv 1500
<ThatGraemeGuy> you are not comparing the same thing then
<ThatGraemeGuy> you are comparing your whole setup of 5 LVs to only 1 MV
<Kilos> yessir sorry for misleading you
<Kilos> i meant setups
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're not misleading me
<ThatGraemeGuy> [10:28:57] <Kilos> lv is more powerful when using same number of arrayd\ys
<Kilos> and my mv setup is also 5 arrays
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're confusing yourself
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lemme try again 
<Kilos> i have 2 setups of 5 arrays each
<Kilos> lv=5 and mv=5
<Kilos> but the lv gives 2500 and the mv gives 1500
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you are wrong, and you have convinced yourself of something else
<magespawn> yes that was the idea Kilos
<Kilos> so from what you say it looks like only 1 mv is working
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh i see now
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah you probably didn't wire up the other 4
<Kilos> i thought i did but will investigate
<Kilos> i keep ripping up my roof to sort it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and falling off roof
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's why i built a fence on top of my tower
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> too easy to fall off when you are moving around
<Kilos> ive actually got used to rat chops
<Kilos> with aromat they quite lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> yum
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've heard that mole is very tasty marinaded in buttermilk
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have no intention of confirming this though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we had lots in toti, i used to blow their tunnels up with some stuff i think was called carbon bisulphide
<Kilos> i think it was some stuff they used for fumigating grain
<Kilos> oi discounted
<Kilos> http://mygaming.co.za/news/news/67199-discounted-graphics-cards-and-more-in-takealot-daily-deal.html
<Kilos> lol them cards cost more than my whole pc
<Vince-0> just to play games
<Kilos> yar
<Kilos> i only play one online game and my 210 seems good enough for that
<Vince-0> minecraft clones? ya that will run 
<Vince-0> it runs on android
<Symmetria> heh anyone here played with logstalgia?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: no, but now i kinda want to :-)
<mazal> That looks cool 
<Kilos> Vince-0, did you make note of bot commands for meetings last night
<Vince-0> negative
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> dunno if this will play
<Symmetria> but someone try and open http://197.155.81.5:8080 in VLC
<ThatGraemeGuy> No suitable decoder module:
<ThatGraemeGuy> VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> trying to fix it
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: now i kinda want logstalgia to be my wallpaper, lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> forced reboot cause gui hung grrr
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> toods mage
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek slaap op die hoef hier
<Kilos> Maaz, translate hoof to afrikaans
<Maaz> Kilos: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://imgur.com/a/wxB6J
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> oh is a piece missing where that plus shows at the end of the outside cable?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't see both images?
<ThatGraemeGuy> before and after
<Kilos> cool ty very much ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> you had all the arrays cabled together, but the cable that went down was only on the last one
<Kilos> oh yes you added it ty
<Kilos> what a twit hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> easy mistake to make
<ThatGraemeGuy> at first glance i was confused because it looked ok
<Kilos> see thats why its lekker to know someone with eyes that work
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought it could feed through the thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> no its not that clever
<Kilos> cool ty now ill have big power there
<Kilos> those pads
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need some MV battery boxes though, i didn't see any
<ThatGraemeGuy> right now you can only use MV power during daylight
<Kilos> are they needed if one knows the points then one can just add it to the command not so?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, you can set your own points and use them using only commands /tpset and /tpgo
<Kilos> ya ill make some, i spent last 2 nights trying to figure why mv was weaker
<ThatGraemeGuy> pads are useful for sharing
<ThatGraemeGuy> make a pad to a point, set it useable by everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think normally if you set something like /tpset my_house
<Kilos> ok im gonna change my house so middle floor is only working stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> then only you can /tpgo my_house
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah that's kinda what i'm doing
<Kilos> we can work some code out for naming points so we can share them, what you think
<ThatGraemeGuy> i must just finish the rest of my house sometime :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> naming doesn't matter
<Kilos> haha but the power stuff eats time
<ThatGraemeGuy> like i said it doesn't matter what you name it, only you can use it
<Kilos> and very frustrating
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yes if you plan to make a pad, then a useful general name is better
<ThatGraemeGuy> so "home" isn't very helpful if you're going to link it to a pad for everyone to use
<Kilos> no man what if i wanna go steal stuff by your house i need that command
<ThatGraemeGuy> i made some pads to start
<Kilos> ya home will be out
<ThatGraemeGuy> but running low on mese so i stopped for now
<Kilos> ive already got mine and barts but will change them
<Kilos> i have go take outa chests
<ThatGraemeGuy> i made some general destinations with pads
<Kilos> like one pad can go down at -4500
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> that was my next move naming it as a point
<ThatGraemeGuy> so right now there is a travel hub
<ThatGraemeGuy> and pads leading to places
<ThatGraemeGuy> like there's one for your house
<Kilos> yeah lets work on that
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then from your house there's one that leads back to the hub
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> for the -4500 one you could just place a pad at the entrance to the deep, not at the hub
<Kilos> but dont make them hard to find
<ThatGraemeGuy> they aren't
<ThatGraemeGuy> and they glow in the dark
<Kilos> i couldnt miss the rubber trees i bashed my face against them
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<Kilos> i planted more down at the lake we stoned over
<Kilos> oh and down in the deep
<Kilos> they get massive hey
<Kilos> you need a ladder to chop the whole thing down
<Kilos> and they popup suddenly. i was doing something else there in the deep and all of a sudden they shot up in front of me
<Kilos> near fell off the chair here
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't need to chop them though
<Kilos> like we can name homes as ks and gs and rs not g's
<ThatGraemeGuy> make a tree tap and then you click the rubber tree to extract the rubber
<Kilos> i meant for wood
<ThatGraemeGuy> the name of the travelpoint appears when you mouse over a pad
<ThatGraemeGuy> so it needs to be more than just "rs"
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'll see what i've done
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, i don't need rubber tree wood
<Kilos> ok just dont make me type lots
<Kilos> oh isnt it wood as for making planks?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i plant normal trees and then use a chainsaw to gather a LOT of wood at a time
<Kilos> oh im thinking now of jungle trees
<Kilos> oh another thing
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i forgot
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oi oi oi
<Kilos> that bit of info went to the memory thats lying on a farm in rustenburg
<Kilos> did you find mese ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i hope its not in locked chests
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> how come desert sand dont work in recipes that say sand
<Kilos> is it different
<ThatGraemeGuy> because sand is not desert sand
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless the recipe specified the sand group (will have a G on it)
<ThatGraemeGuy> then either ought to work
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm off, bbl
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> anyone bored and wanna play with getting something to work?
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> :P try and encode something with avconv, output it to stdout and then pick it up with vlc from stdin 
<Symmetria> cause Im struggling to get that to work
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Symmetria> HOLY CRAP
<Symmetria> it works
<Symmetria> http://197.155.81.50:8080 <=== open that in vlc
<Kilos> eish Symmetria how big is it, 10m and still going
<Symmetria> kilos, errr 
<Symmetria> are you opening that in vlc
<Symmetria> or in a webbrowser?
<Symmetria> do NOT try and open it in a webbrowser, its a live stream, it will go forever 
<Symmetria> open it in VLC
<Kilos> oh no downloading
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 15m wasted
<Kilos> what is it about ?
<Symmetria> heh, its a log view in an interesting format of the kenya ubuntu mirror server, seriously, check it out with vlc
<Kilos> im not wasting more till i know what it is
<Kilos> how much data is it gonne eat
<Kilos> vlc is for movies and music
<Symmetria> heh, if you open it for 20 seconds, it wont eat much data :P
<Symmetria> its a stream, close it once you've seen the first few seconds
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> oh i can see the 15m i downloaded
<Kilos> is that mirror running? who is using it?
<Symmetria> heh thats a live view of the mirror
<Symmetria> and its the tld mirror for half of africa for ubuntu
<Kilos> what does canonical say about adding it
<Kilos> and where is the deb-delta side
<Kilos> its pretty but understanding it is too much for me
<Kilos> it caught me 20,9 MB (20 922 140 bytes)
<Kilos> Symmetria, you still here?
<Kilos> give me the info on what to tell 8ta so they can improve latency please
<Symmetria> yeah Im here, heh, tell them to start peering :P
<Kilos> is that all
<Kilos> peering means?
<Symmetria> peering means connecting directly to othern etworks
<Kilos> ok ill tell their techie
<Kilos> anyone in specific they should peer with
<Symmetria> tell them to join nap africa and jinx
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> maaz google jinx
<Maaz> Kilos: "J!NX : Clothing Inspired by Video Games & Geek Culture" http://www.jinx.com/ :: "Jinx - League of Legends Wiki - Wikia" http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Jinx :: "Jinx - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jinx :: "Jinx | League of Legends" http://gameinfo.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/game-info/champions/jinx :: "League of
<Maaz> Legends Music: Get Jinxed - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlJuwO0GDs :: "Jinx Guide …
<Kilos> lol they dont need clothing Symmetria 
<Kilos> Symmetria, can you give me the right links to give them please
<Kilos> one cant expect them to find the right stuff
<Symmetria> kilos, ask me tomorrow
<Symmetria> can't really concentrate right nw
<Kilos> ok ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://ispa.org.za/inx/jinx-information/ & http://www.napafrica.net 
<ThatGraemeGuy> & good luck
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty, ill try abything. it costs me emails only
<Gremble> o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> Trying to convince Telkom to start peering is a pretty futile endeavour, they have refused repeatedly for some reason.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> they like apartheid
<ThatGraemeGuy> rather focus your efforts on solving the issues in the middle east, you're more likely to succeed with that
<Kilos> lolol
<Symmetria> heh ThatGraemeGuy  does opening 197.155.81.50:8080 in vlc work for you now?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you got the converter working from hv to mv and lv?
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> good evening Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi charl smile 
<smile> hi all :)
<Kilos> im not all man im Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> charl :)
<Symmetria> wanna see something awesome?
<Symmetria> heh open vlc
<Symmetria> and open http://197.155.81.50:8080
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, having kids/family time now
<charl> checking
<charl> Symmetria: very cool !
<Symmetria> heh charl thats live off the logs
<Symmetria> its HECTICALLY heavy on resources to produce that though
<charl> ah so that's realtime ?
<Symmetria> yeah
<charl> it's like a visualisation of tail -f ?
<Symmetria> heh, basically, Im feeling tail -f into an app that does the visualisation using opengl rendering
<Symmetria> and then feeding that into avconf to convert the image stream into video 
<Symmetria> and then piping that into vlc to stream it
<charl> ah is that logstalgia
<charl> it looks familiar, i used it before
<Symmetria> yeah, logstalgia isn't 2 resource heavy, its the avconv / vlc shit that kills it
<charl> yup avconv is really slow, the encoding/compression
<charl> these are quite funny: http://www.youtube.com/user/elhackerdotnet/videos
<charl> visualisation of a ddos
<charl> another one i really like is gource http://code.google.com/p/gource/
<charl> for subversion etc
<Symmetria> heh it took me most of the day to find a way to find a way to make that stream
<charl> i can't get gource to work with avconv
<Symmetria> heh, it wil work in the same way I got mine to work
<Symmetria> cause it uses the same format
<Symmetria> lemme give you the way I did it
<charl> cool please do
<Symmetria> pasted this to someone earlier
<Symmetria> ssh -l blah mirror.liquidtelecom.com tail -f /var/log/apache2/ubuntu-archive.log | logstalgia -800x600 --sync --output-ppm-stream - | avconv -y -r 30 -f image2pipe -vcodec ppm -i - -vcodec wmv1 -q 20 -threads 10 -r 30 /tmp/testfile.wmv
<Symmetria>  <Symmetria> vlc -vvv /tmp/testfile.wmv --sout '#standard{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=197.155.81.50:8080}'
<Symmetria> heh, /tmp/testfile.wmv is a named pipe in that example though
<magespawn> hi 
<Symmetria> if its not a named pipe it will make you a video file
<Symmetria> I used the named pipe though to get it into vlc
<charl> ah
<charl> very interesting
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<charl> i'll try it again tomorrow
<magespawn> sort of came in half way through there
<charl> just needs some tweaking
<Symmetria> magespawn in vlc
<Symmetria> open http://197.155.81.50:8080
<Symmetria> :) will show you what we're talking about
<magespawn> cool beans
<Symmetria> thats a live visualisation of the kenyan mirror server logs
<magespawn> i get this Your input can't be opened:
<magespawn> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://197.155.81.5:8080'. Check the log for details.
<magespawn> what am i doing wrong?
<Symmetria> .50 
<Symmetria> not .5
<magespawn> right 
<Symmetria> getting it now?
<magespawn> yup, what am i seeing?
<Symmetria> the counter in the bottom right is the hit counter since I started the app
<Symmetria> then you see urls appearing and those are what is being hit
<Symmetria> heh, I'm tailing the log file and feeding it into that thing
<Symmetria> and then streaming the output
<magespawn> looks like a fair amount of 404
<Symmetria> people running ANCIENT versions of ubuntu
<Symmetria> that arent supported anymore
<Symmetria> on any of the mirrors
<magespawn> ahh right, i might be one of those
<magespawn> looks like the old tv game tennie
<magespawn> tennis
<Symmetria> hehe its kinda cool though
<magespawn> very, also a very useful way to visualize what is happening
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> heh, just need to find a better way to do the video encode so it aint so damn cpu intensive
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl> it does in fact remind me a little of pong
<smile> bye :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> charl: logstalgia used to be called ApachePong at some point if i'm not mistaken
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: working now
<ThatGraemeGuy> how long has your mirror been live?
<magespawn> that is the one i  meant charl, could not remember the right name
<magespawn> that is a very cool idea for looking at web or server traffic, can it be run against any type of server?
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: correct !
<magespawn> you could use that as a live screen saver
<Kilos> its pretty hey
<magespawn> write an android app, have the request for the screen saver power the screen saver itself
<magespawn> a recursive program or service
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> tried to open dropbox and modem died
<Kilos> internet gone bad all of a sardine
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> oi i need to reboot i think
<magespawn> right back
<magespawn> http://mashable.com/2013/04/26/ddos-attack-visualized/
<magespawn> this video is probably the best way to explain ddos to a non-tech person
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-24
<bduk1> More almal
<nuvolari> goeie môre bduk1 
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Squirm, everyone
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy bduk1 mazal inetpro Squirm and others
 * Kilos waves to cocooncrash too
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos
<Kilos> nice job on the pads
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta
<Kilos> bit of a shock if you step on it for the first time
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy , have you guys used Vanessa's HDX texture packs yet ? Looks really good
<Kilos> mazal, we use lots of stuff but ThatGraemeGuy is the man to ask, i saw vanessa somewhere
<mazal> That makes the game look really good and load faster and , amazingly , gives me better fps on my Win 7 client
<Kilos> my single player seems to load slower than the online game
<mazal> It's as if my Win 7 card needs better graphics before it can perform better
<mazal> I got only 40fps , and when I use the 128px textures it jumps up to 90fps
<Kilos> does loading speed depend of graphics card performance too?
<mazal> Not suppose to , the loading speed I really can't explain why the game loads faster with much higher graphics
<mazal> Must be something to do with loading the textures from local drive at client side
<mazal> Which is suppose to happen anyway as minetest "should" keep a cache at client side with the textures
<mazal> I just can't figure out yet to make the better textures work on Ubuntu
<Kilos> you have the same graphics card on both?
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> is the better card on the win machine
<mazal> My Win 7 box is my gaming rig with a strong GTX 760 4gig card
<Kilos> that must explain it then
<mazal> My Ubuntu's is 1x laptop and 1x PC with small little entry level kaartjiekie
<mazal> No I can't get the Ubuntu box to see the texture pack
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: i haven't bothered with texture packs
<mazal> So I couldn't test it on the Ubuntu box yet
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, it looks really good
<mazal> Well all the default stuff anyway , most mods not supported
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's exactly why i haven't bothered
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are a ton of mods on our server
<Kilos> mazal, you should visit and see
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i like the low-tech look of the 16px textures
<Kilos> your house is still there
<Kilos> too much other stuff to do to even go mining
<mazal> Sjoe I also have loads of mods
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i built a coal-powered HV setup down in the zinc mine so i can recharge my mining laser
<ThatGraemeGuy> much more convenient than going home every time
<mazal> Everytime I think , Ok that is enough I am happy , then I read about something else I want lol
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> especially if i get home and realise by HV batteries are flat and night just started
<ThatGraemeGuy> then have to wait 20 mins for sunlight
<Kilos> i looked for that tool in single, will look again
<ThatGraemeGuy> too much annoyance
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just have 1 more mod i want to test out
<Kilos> ya the sunlight thing can be frustrating
<mazal> yay got the ubuntu to see the textures :)
<mazal> And it runs at 60fps on this MS Word kaartjie :)
<charl> morning ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos, mazal 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<mazal> Morning charl 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<mazal> I haven't even tested at least 80% of all the stuff 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<mazal> Time time time
<ThatGraemeGuy> i skip over the silly things like new plants and trees etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't need a 15 different flavours of pie that take time and resources to make and at the end of the day eating a pie is the same as eating some apples, which takes nearly no effort
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<mazal> have you build Uranium plant yet ?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> uranium plant?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you mean technic's HV nuclear reactor?
<mazal> I'm sure I have wrong name , that nuclear plant thing
<mazal> Yeah that's the one
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did, and afterwards realised it needs to be encased by various things in a 9x9x9 cube
<ThatGraemeGuy> or it explodes
<mazal> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i haven't bothered
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I just wish there was better documentation for these things
<ThatGraemeGuy> documentation for technic is crappy, i spend more time just reading the Lua code to figure out how a thing works
<mazal> Most of it one has to try and figure out or search your alie of for info
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, what is the diffs in mk1 2 and 3 lazers
<ThatGraemeGuy> i see he has a basic wiki linked to github, i might get around to pushing some better documentation in there sometime
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: power and length of charge
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> the one you use is really impressive, you can change the shape of the world with that
<Kilos> dont increase the wobble too much though
<ThatGraemeGuy> mk1 takes out 7 blocks at a time, requires 50000EU to charge full and uses 1000EU per shot
<ThatGraemeGuy> mk2 takes out 14 blocks at a time, requires 200000EU to charge full and uses 2000EU per shot
<ThatGraemeGuy> mk3 takes out 21 blocks at a time, requires 650000EU to charge full and uses 3000EU per shot
<Kilos> and they charge in the toolbox?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a mk3
<ThatGraemeGuy> battery box
<ThatGraemeGuy> tool workshop is for repairing tools that wear, not electric tools
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> pickaxe, shovel, axe, etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> mining drill, laser, prospector, chainsaw are all electric, you charge them in a battery box
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> have you tried the prospector
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if you take that mk3 laser, a full charge needs 650000EU, so putting it in a LV battery box would take forever
<ThatGraemeGuy> LV battery box only stores 40000EU
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's why i built an HV box to use in the mine
<Kilos> oh ya you didnt answer yesterday
<Kilos> the
<ThatGraemeGuy> HV box stores 1 million EU
<Kilos> um
<ThatGraemeGuy> charges the laser in a minute or 2
<Kilos> converter thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> supply convertor
<Kilos> im trying to make lv power available to mv tools etc but dont know how to connect both voltyages to the converter
<Kilos> hv sorry
<Kilos> for the mv toolbox
<ThatGraemeGuy> the supply goes on top of the convertor and it produces output on the bottom
<ThatGraemeGuy> so to convert lv to mv, lv on top, mv wires at the bottom
<ThatGraemeGuy> or vice versa
<ThatGraemeGuy> can also do mv>hv or vice versa
<ThatGraemeGuy> but not directly from hv to/from lv
<Kilos> hv to mv i want to try\
<ThatGraemeGuy> hv on top mv on bottom
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can see how mine is wired if you get stucj
<ThatGraemeGuy> or stuck too
<Kilos> as in use only hv arrays and then tap off for the other 2
<Kilos> ok ill try that ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's what i've done
<ThatGraemeGuy> i only have hv arrays generating power
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> will goo film it by you
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> gtg make image
<mazal> l8tr all
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> and charl, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaanit?
<nuvolari> my! you've been chirpy this morning
 * nuvolari catches up
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en self oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> haha jy mis die sports
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<charl> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi charl
<Kilos> ohi Golynx what broke
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> haha nothing
<Golynx> have to save ram, got too mny programs open
<Golynx> many*
<Symmetria> YAY!
<Symmetria> I got the quality working better now
<Symmetria> if you open http://mirror.liquidtelecom.com:8080 in vlc 
<Symmetria> heh and server is running a lot busier now as well
<charl> nice
<Symmetria> except, ROTFL, I'm chewing 365mbit/second of bandwidth from my house -> the server doing that
<Symmetria> cause of the raw ppm stream
<Kilos> Symmetria, did you apply with canonical for a deb-delta to be shown as well or does that come without hassles once your server is in
<Symmetria> kilos, I'll have to apply to them and sort it out
<Kilos> please do it for us
<Symmetria> sourceforge first mate
<Kilos> there are quite a lot of 3g peeps here
<Kilos> ya but dont forget us
<ThatGraemeGuy> sourceforge can suck a bag of ...
<ThatGraemeGuy> Louis CK fans will know
<ThatGraemeGuy> not a fan since they started bundling crapware with installers
<Vince-0> o/
<Golynx> i like sourceforge, only cause it gives the download size of the files
<Golynx> github has issues with that
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: that is the individual project owners, not SourceForge themselves
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: it's true for applications such as winscp that will install chrome for you if you don't specifically uncheck it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i know it's optional, but they are the enablers
<charl> yeah but you can't take them responsible for everything that people post
<ThatGraemeGuy> something something damn kids get off my lawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> ya ya
<charl> it's like holding github responsible if i post some crap code on there
<charl> i keep having this problem with gource when i try to convert it into a mp4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7846365/
<charl> Symmetria: ^^
<mazal> Oi usb , so sloooooooooooooooow
<Kilos> haha go usb3
<mazal> It takes longer to backup my home folder than it takes to make a whole iso of my system
<Kilos> mazal, how do you see the fps on minetest
<mazal> F5
<mazal> Then it's top left side
<Kilos> oh in there ty
<Kilos> ah 50 to 60 i see
<mazal> That's good
<Kilos> on single player mode
<mazal> Minetest is not very good fps wise. If you get that it's quite good
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=6950
<Kilos> ah its running a virtual server
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> "virtual" is really the wrong word there
<Kilos> i remember running win7 and other ubuntu releases in virtual box was also slow
<ThatGraemeGuy> what he means is that when you play online, the server does some of the work and your client only does graphics and a little bit of cpu work
<ThatGraemeGuy> but single player your pc does both jobs
<ThatGraemeGuy> no no no
<Kilos> 2) In singleplayer your computer is running a virtual server, and simulating you. So it is doing 2x the work in singleplayer.
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> ignore the word "virtual" that was a poor word choice on his part
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't running a whole virtualised OS, just a minetest server process
<Kilos> oh ok but it made sense didnt it
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=1825
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's actually what i meant to post, sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> it was linked from the previous one i posted
<Kilos> doesnt matter though on singleplayer its not using data so good for learning
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you don't win then try #minetest
<Kilos> its not bad at all, just slower than when running on your server
<Kilos> not like when we were on flys server
<Kilos> just seem to be more night times on single\
<Kilos> or longer ones haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> its your imagination
<ThatGraemeGuy> just like you imagine ores being more common at -4000
<Kilos> most likely ya
<Kilos> oh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> not most likely, it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> you cannot argue with the code
<Kilos> well more fun digging down deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> surface mining ruins the enviroment
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> i want to see when i pop out the other side of the world
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i teleported you to a random spot and you didn't have the F5 info to tell you where you were you would have no way of knowing if you're at -5000 or -280
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is no other side
<ThatGraemeGuy> you get to a little over -31000 and that's the bottom
<Kilos> wow that will take forever
<Kilos> have you planted stuff underground yet
<Kilos> my wheat aint growing amongst the trees down there
<ThatGraemeGuy> in fact most ore definitions specify -31000 as the lowest point so even when you're digging around -31050, you won't find anything but stone
<ThatGraemeGuy> wheat needs lots of light to grow
<ThatGraemeGuy> trees will grow in the dark
<Kilos> but rats are better healing food then bread anyway
<Kilos> than bread
<ThatGraemeGuy> they aren't better than apples
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have to cook rats, you only have to pick apples and eat them
<Kilos> oh i havent checked yet if there are apples
<Kilos> ya but 3 rat chops heal you lots
<ThatGraemeGuy> plant 20 trees around your house
<ThatGraemeGuy> give them a few minutes to all grow
<ThatGraemeGuy> chainsaw all of them
<ThatGraemeGuy> boom, tons of apples!
<Kilos> na i have too many trees so close already
<ThatGraemeGuy> repeat as needed
<Kilos> apples are evil fruit
<Kilos> ask adam
<Kilos> they the cause of all our hard times
<Kilos> im learning the power stuffs
<Kilos> if you convert down from hv to mv you need another switching thing before mv works
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, every network needs a switching station
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the output side of a supply convertor is the start of a separate network
<Kilos> also found lazer tools are not good to do smallish jobs
<ThatGraemeGuy> mining laser?
<Kilos> so much to learn
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: ah, you're talking about this? http://www.davescomputertips.com/sourceforges-new-installer-bundles-adware/
<Kilos> yeah eats big holes
<charl> sorry i wasn't even aware they were doing this now
<charl> sheesh i get what you're saying now, that's just plain evil
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, its supposed to do that Kilos, it's for mining
<ThatGraemeGuy> charl: yeah that started about a year ago
<Kilos> lol but who knows where lava is lurking when you mining stone
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't had that yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i suspect i will at some point
<Kilos> and i cant run fast like you
<ThatGraemeGuy> i carry a water can, i can just put down a block of water and stand in it
<ThatGraemeGuy> no need to run
<Kilos> takes a while to first see where to run to
<Kilos> oh it also takes a while to get the right thing in inventory to build under me
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats why i usually carry water in position 1 on my hotbar
<ThatGraemeGuy> press 1, place water
<ThatGraemeGuy> problem solved
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> have you seen the mining project i've got going in the new mine?
<Kilos> nope ill go look tonight
<ThatGraemeGuy> its pretty massive, i think eventually i should build an underground village there
<Kilos> you need to nap from 9 till 11 so you can be there
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> ha
<Kilos> you gonna settle dwarves there
<ThatGraemeGuy> its not so much the time as the temperature that eventually convinces me to go to bed :)
<Kilos> hot water bottles on knees and undr feet help
<Kilos> thats the only way i can sit up
<Kilos> we still got ice in pipes in the morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> no thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> those few nights in tulbagh were cold enough for me
<Kilos> ya its eina
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to stay closer to the coast where it isn't so bitter
<Kilos> i think my 18 years in toti messed my system up
<ThatGraemeGuy> my brother-in-law is from KZN, he's not having a good time with our winter
<Kilos> struggle in the tvl
<Kilos> kzn is a good place but they pay less there
<Kilos> most good paying jobs are gauteng and ct
<Kilos> i went from managing a dairy farm in natal for R600 pm to 2500 on a beef and veggie farm in rustenburg
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the 80s? :-o
<Kilos> ya late 80s i think it was
<Kilos> farmers dont like to pay
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2500 was decent in the late 80s though
<ThatGraemeGuy> hell even 600 wasn't terrible
<ThatGraemeGuy> my first job in 1996 i started at R1,450
<mazal> My first , in 1992 was R1100
<Symmetria> any html peeps here that can make some suggetions how to embed a live video stream 
<Kilos> hahaha my first was about R45 pm i think
<Kilos> toolmaker appy op die spoorweg
<Symmetria> can someone test if this works
<Symmetria> http://197.155.77.253
<Symmetria> in a webbrowser
<Kilos> i see an arrow
<Kilos> it says click to activate and use this control
<Kilos> is it gonna eat data?
<Symmetria> heh while its open possibly
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> ya it works with opera browser
<Symmetria> schweet
<rio_zenta> Hello
<Kilos> hi rio_zenta 
<rio_zenta> How are you today? Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty and you ?
<rio_zenta> I'm good Kilos 
<rio_zenta> Are things always quiet in here? Kilos 
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> how to be installing the linux? Much helps please?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you taught me
<rio_zenta> nlsthzn :-/
 * nlsthzn became bored in the room :p
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos , rio_zenta ... how is everybody doing?
<rio_zenta> good and you? nls
<rio_zenta> nlsthzn, 
<Kilos> we maintain ty nlsthzn and there?
<nlsthzn> sniffly like uncle Kilos afaik
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you back in ahab land yet?
<nlsthzn> flying tomorrow night...
<Kilos> aha fly safe
<nlsthzn> always do :)
<Kilos> back to dates and camel milk hehe
<nlsthzn> almost seeing as it is still Ramadan until the 28th ...
<nlsthzn> hope you all stay well and catch you another day... bye
<Kilos> cheers nlsthzn dont be a stranger
 * nuvolari tiptoes around
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<rio_zenta> is nlsthzn living in dubai?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> just been on holiday here to family
<rio_zenta> aah cool :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Trixar_za> le sigh
<Kilos> wassup Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Upgraded to Peppermint 5, but it comes with some bugs
<Trixar_za> (It's based on 14.04)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well you know how to fix bugs
<Kilos> i like endearmints better than peppermint
<Kilos> can travel for 7 hours without drinking anything as long as you have them to suck
<Symmetria> sup
<Trixar_za> Man I hate Pulse Audio...
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> but when it works it's OK
<Trixar_za> That should fix TTY resolution, boot resolution, sound. What else do I have left to do?
<Trixar_za> I'm forgetting something, but I can't remember what
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Well, terminal resolution stubbornly resets itself. Thanks Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> Oh right
<Trixar_za> Num Lock
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: what about numlock?
<Trixar_za> I like it to be on by default
<Trixar_za> :P
 * nuvolari always makes sure that numlock is set to be the compose key
<nuvolari> so I can do °, ô, ø, æ
<Trixar_za> You are a very strange person. I just use the extra Windows key
<nuvolari> I use the windows key for my dmenu
<nuvolari> wel, combo
<Trixar_za> Sound seems to be defaulting to what I want. Just the stubborn TTY resolution, but that's minor
<Trixar_za> Something tells me it has to do with damn Xorg
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: when are you going to try out arch? or did you already?
<Trixar_za> I did, but failed since I couldn't get the 3G connection to work for installs
<Trixar_za> So much like I did with gentoo, I said screw this and went with something else :P
<nuvolari> bah. 
<nuvolari> what kind of 3g?
<nuvolari> I strugled myself a bit, but managed to get it working later on
<nuvolari> (usb 3g connected, but didn't set the gateway)
<rio_zenta> How did Xethron conceal his/her ip address?
<Kilos> on irc?
<Kilos> you ask freenode to do it
<rio_zenta> yeah, when first entering, the axxess ip address is visible, now it is unaffiliated
<Kilos>  mast i think its called no cloak
<Kilos> masked or cloaked
<rio_zenta> Where can I find these settings?
<Kilos> its not settings you go to #freenode and ask one of the ops to do it for you
<rio_zenta> So I picked up a laptop yesterday. core i7 8gb ram 
<smile> hi :p
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> rio_zenta, price?
<rio_zenta> R4500
<smile> rio_zenta: good price ;)
<Kilos> where bid or buy?
<rio_zenta> smile: I am doing diagnostics to see that nothing is broken. 
<rio_zenta> Kilos: No, local guy. He keeps them cheap.
<Kilos> thats very cheap for an i7
<Kilos> and the ram is over R800 alone
<smile> rio_zenta: I keep my thumbs up for you. :)
<rio_zenta> Kilos: yeah, it's a bit too cheap, which is why I have my doubts.
<Kilos> just test it but you could be lucky
<Kilos> with windows on?
<Kilos> then its broken before you start looking
<rio_zenta> yeah, win7 
<Kilos> best cure insert ubuntu dvd and choose install
<Kilos> actually ubuntu runs well alongside
<rio_zenta> I dont mind keeping win on it in a small partition. Although I'm tempted to dump the HDD and get an SSD inside it.
<Kilos> i use win7 to use up 30g faulty drive space
<Kilos> it should be fast enough with that cpu and ram
<rio_zenta> yeah win7 is massive. It's the only thing installed and it's sitting on 30GB 
<Kilos> must have a lot of other stuff on as well
<rio_zenta> true, but with the SSD I'll future-proof this thing for 5 years.
<rio_zenta> Avast is on (anti-virus :-/)
<Kilos> avast is good
<Kilos> and zone alarm
<rio_zenta> and it looks brand new. I just had to buy it before someone else did, but I'm going to test it out thoroughly.
<rio_zenta> smile: cool website you have there.
<Symmetria> woooooot
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com <=== html5 baby
<Kilos> haha you want to stress it
<smile> rio_zenta: thanks ;)
<Symmetria> kilos lol, it works awesomely now
<Kilos> well done Symmetria 
<smile> Kilos: avast on Ubuntu? ;) lol
<Kilos> i dont wanna see logs man i want to see it in repos
<Kilos> he has 7 smile
<Symmetria> sorry was the wrong index file
<Symmetria> HTATS the html5 if you refresh
<smile> Kilos: yeah, but you said Avast is good -> you can't have the good Avast on the good Ubuntu ;)
<Kilos> haha i run win7 on first 30g
<Kilos> ubuntu keeps crashing there
<Kilos> linux is very sensitive to scrappy drives
<smile> I see :P
<Trixar_za> *le coff* http://www.ubuntucafe.in/2013/11/install-avast-antivirus-on-ubuntu.html *le coff*
<Kilos> hoping to get my first new drive end of this month
<Kilos> just restarting hexchat quick
<rio_zenta> That liquidtelecom link doesn't work.
<Kilos> Symmetria, fix it
<Kilos> it works here rio_zenta 
<rio_zenta> Am I looking at a video?
<Kilos> shows a log page
<Kilos> ah
<rio_zenta> oh, I see nothing.
<rio_zenta> will speak later.
<Kilos> k
<Gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi Gremble 
<Gremble> How are you today Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you Gremble ?
<Gremble> Pretty chilled
<Gremble> Long day. Just got home
<Kilos> oh that. ya here too
<Kilos> hot bath helps
<Symmetria> kilos heh
<Symmetria> I just fixed it now 
<Symmetria> the problem is I've cranked the quality of the stream up
<Symmetria> so you probably dont wanna open that on a 3G modem
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> hi superfly long day away from pc hey
<superfly> always
<Symmetria> hey superfly
<superfly> hi Symmetria
<Symmetria> superfly I made my fancy mirror server log thingy work on a normal webpage :)
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Symmetria> :)
 * superfly clicks
<Symmetria> it looks so awesome
<Symmetria> hehe thats a live view of whats going on on that mirror server
<Symmetria> I would like to make it show a bouncing graph of bandwidth utilisation on the NIC at the bottom of the video but lol thats a lot of code I'd have to write in there to do that
<superfly> amusing... is it open source?
<Symmetria> superfly heh, yeah the app to generate the visuals is, but the app stupidly only produces a ppm stream
<Symmetria> so I'm feeding the ppm stream into avconv to turn it into an mpeg4 and then from there into vlc to turn it into a html5 compatible format
<Symmetria> translation: it uses a metric TON of cpu power to produce that feed
<Symmetria> :( I need a CUDA encoder 
<superfly> hmmm, i see
<superfly> I was gonna say :-D
<Symmetria> heh superfly but it looks neat :) I'm busy trying to build a full status page that will show all the mirrors and their sync stats etc
<Symmetria> and then have that at the bottom of the page so people can see whats happening on the server
<superfly> it would be cool to show something like that at work... we're super geeky like that
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> night smile 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i'm going to build a nuclear reactor in creative mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> test that it works
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then compromise the enclosing structure to see how the meltdown works
<Kilos> dont blow yourself up\
<Kilos> where will you find those bones
<Kilos> i really dont know how you use them lazer tools so well. they make big holes
<ThatGraemeGuy> the key is to make straight lines, not all weird angles
<nuvolari> bah! this is kinda messed up.
<nuvolari> agents don't know how to do things effeciently
<nuvolari> so far all the ads I see mentions a 300 bucks 'credit check' fee
<nuvolari> why can't they share a DB?
<nuvolari> Or can I pull a credit check myself and provide them with that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> whaaat
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have never in all my life had to pay any agency for anything
<nuvolari> "Deposit and first month's rent payable before occupation - R300.00 non-refundable application fee. (for credit checks etc)"
<nuvolari> pretty messed up IMO
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh um
<ThatGraemeGuy> rental agency?
<nuvolari> yeah
 * ThatGraemeGuy shuts up
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<nuvolari> heh, what agency?
<nuvolari> oh!
<nuvolari> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh yeah you got the job, you are done with those agencies
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't mind me
<nuvolari> lol, I was thinking about a different agency muhaha
<Kilos> nuvolari, you looking for accomodation with that prob?
<Kilos> try bypass agencies
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, it seems like apartments/flats are mostly through agencies (and actually cheaper in this instance)
<Kilos> soek n ou tannie en betaal haar direk
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> then pay and smile
<Kilos> does no one here know anyone in that area
<Kilos> or on the lists
<nuvolari> I've found a complex literally 100m from work, ok maybe 200m, with 3 flats, I guess identical, ranging from 4600 to 5000
<nuvolari> with 5000 being through the owner, and the other through an agency
<Kilos> per month?
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> holy moly
<nuvolari> and that's the cheaper ones oom
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> it's bachelor pads too, not even a 1-bedroom place
<Kilos> i bought a house for 25k
<Kilos> 3 bedrooms
<Kilos> ok 100 years ago
<nuvolari> how many years ago oom?
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> wanted to ask how many centuries ago
<Kilos> sjoe goed is duur nou ne
<nuvolari> ja :(
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> hier waar ek nou is betaal ek 2750
<nuvolari> sonder water + elektrisiteit
<Kilos> natal is altyd goedkoper met als
<Kilos> maar salarise is gewoonlik minder ook
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: you around?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: now I am, yes
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: But you probably aren't anymore... sorry :-(
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost leaving
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://imgur.com/a/TmQ0Y
<ThatGraemeGuy> HV nuclear reactor build process
<ThatGraemeGuy> that thing is insanely powerful
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 of those will supply plenty of people with power for their machines
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it is MASSIVELY expensive
<superfly> so how do we build it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> see all those stanless steel blocks for instance
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 block is 9 ingots
<ThatGraemeGuy> 3 carbon steel + 1 chromium makes 4 stainless steel
<ThatGraemeGuy> and chromium isn't all that abundant
<ThatGraemeGuy> and carbon steel itself is an alloy of 2 other things
<superfly> I've got some. Shall we put some chests together at a particular place to collect everything?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes i think so
<superfly> are you in minetest at the moment?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was saying to kilos i'm going to figure out what we need and break it down in a google spreadsheet or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just logged off
<superfly> sounds good to me.
<ThatGraemeGuy> my joints are starting to freeze :P
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Shall I scout out a suitable location?
<ThatGraemeGuy> for the reactor structure? i wouldn't worry yet, we are going to spend a long while gathering materials before we are anywhere close
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have to have the whole structure in place before using it or is triggers nuclear meltdown
<ThatGraemeGuy> which i tried to video but screwed up, will do again another time
<ThatGraemeGuy> i built that one using creative mode
<Kilos> is it bad?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can connect on port 30001 and see
<ThatGraemeGuy> i left it
<Kilos> like miles of damage
<superfly> so what do we need the most of?
<ThatGraemeGuy> wasn't sure how to destroy the meltdown material
<ThatGraemeGuy> outer shell is concrete
<ThatGraemeGuy> next blast resistant concrete
<ThatGraemeGuy> then stainless steel blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> the cube is 9x9x9
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you can get an idea from those screenshots i'm sure
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i will be putting together a nice list sometime
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh if you connect to the port 30001 server, you might want to be ready to run away a short distance
<ThatGraemeGuy> i built the reactor near the spawn point so you may start taking health damage from radiation almost immediately ;-)
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy i wonder if dropping something on a pad will transpot it to the hub
<ThatGraemeGuy> why wonder if you can just try? :P
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I only see "unknown item" in the crafting guide for concrete
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think they would've done it that way but i haven't read the code in such detail
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: is there an "alternate" button?
<superfly> ah
<superfly> found it
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyhow, i need to go my electric blanket is waiting for me patiently :-D
<Kilos> sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> ciao ciao
<superfly> Kilos: any idea why I can't craft some stuff?
<Kilos> what stuff superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: like it says I just need coal to make coal dust, but it's not working
<Kilos> some are tricky
<Kilos> coal dust you put coal in a grinder
<Kilos> same with gold 
<Kilos> do you have a lv grinder
<Kilos> and do you have a transporter pad by you yet
<Kilos> superfly, ^^
<superfly> ah
<superfly> I don't
<superfly> (on both those accounts)
<superfly> how do I make a transporter pad?
<Kilos> do you have lv power
<superfly> negatory
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hi
<Kilos> whew come to my house bart is there
<ThatGraemeGuy> forgot something
<Kilos> grinder and power too and pads
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: for coal dust, take note of the method in the craft guide
<Kilos> ya ThatGraemeGuy pad for fly to hub
<ThatGraemeGuy> crafting, cooking, grinding, extracting, etc
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: ah, OK
<Kilos> he still needs power networks ThatGraemeGuy 
 * superfly is very new to this, hasn't played in a while
<Kilos> hge can work by me if you put pads quick
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah the power stuff is a time sink
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: go to the spot you want to be transported to from the hub
<ThatGraemeGuy> then do /tpset name
<ThatGraemeGuy> name can be anything but if you link it to a pad it will appear on mouseover
<ThatGraemeGuy> so for mine i used my name
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you place a pad
<ThatGraemeGuy> right click it and select your named point
<ThatGraemeGuy> and change the drop down so everyone can use it
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty simple
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok done what i needed to, night night
<Kilos> cheers ThatGraemeGuy 
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-25
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> and bduk1 
<Squirm> morning
<Vince-0> o/ 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> how did you select all the s nicks like that
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Hoe bedoel oom ?
<Kilos> hi mazal al die nieks begin met s
<mazal> Soos bv: Squirm , SilverCode ?
<Kilos> sakhi SilverCode spinza Squirm SubOracle superfly Symmetria 
<mazal> oh
<mazal> Nee ek weetie
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ek ken net die lang way
 * Squirm looks at Kilos
<Kilos> Squirm, how did you do that?
<Squirm> how did I do what?
<Kilos> <Squirm> morning
<Kilos>  sakhi SilverCode spinza Squirm SubOracle superfly Symmetria 
<Kilos> did they popup on their own?
<Squirm> Kilos: that's from your sid
<Squirm> type 's' then hit tab
<Squirm> it gives you a list of names
<Kilos> soi
<Kilos> did i do it?
<Squirm> I think if it's more than 2/3, it'll list them like that
<Squirm> type s then hit tab, like you want it to complete
<charl> morning Kilos, Squirm, mazal, Vince-0 
<charl> mazal: coffee on
<Kilos> i did i see them
<Squirm> you obviously typed "Hi S" then hit tab
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> a maybe
<Squirm> hey charl
<Squirm> only because there are so many nicks that begin with a 's'
<Squirm> I was going to say that it's a xChat thing, but I see you're using HexChat
<Squirm> which is based on xChat
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i thought they all do tab complete
<charl> irssi also does tab autocomplete but it doesn't do it like that
<Kilos> not often i see more than one because i normally type 3 characters before tab
<charl> i think irssi has been implemented differently than in xchat/hexchat
<charl> because every time i press tab i get a different username, it rotates
<charl> i don't get them all at once
<Kilos> lol i thought Squirm did it and wondered how
<ThatGraemeGuy> he hacked your pc, obviously
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> charl: it does that, but if there's more than 3 or so names, it just lists them, so you can type the next one or 2 letters
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> kind of like bash does
<charl> lemme see
<Kilos> bart died ThatGraemeGuy hit a rat at full drop speed
 * Kilos goes to fing bones
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<charl> Squirm: strange, there are more than 3 s-names here and yet it keeps rotating for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i guess you didn't get to making teleport pads
<Squirm> charl: but you're using irssi :P
<Squirm> I'm using XChat
<charl> oh i thought you were talking about irssi now
<Kilos> im going down to set one down deep
<Squirm> as in, XChat rotates through the names if theres less than 4
<Kilos> im just using /tpset name
<Squirm> coffee time
<charl> ah
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
 * Squirm goes and fetches real coffee!
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Okay
<charl> was wondering where my coffee was and then realised that i asked mazal instead of Maaz 
<charl> tab autocomplete fail too on my end
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> Maaz: botsnack :)
<Maaz> charl: thankyou!
 * mazal hands charl a big cup of coffee :)
<mazal> I'm a bit slower than maaz :P
<charl> mazal: but it tastes much better than this stuff Maaz brews up :)
<mazal> lol
<charl> i dunno what beans he is using ... some cheap import
<Kilos> heher
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: this reactor is going to take weeks
<Kilos> to build or to blow up?
<ThatGraemeGuy> to build
<ThatGraemeGuy> well to gather all the raw material
<Kilos> eish someone pinched one piece of ladder at -1404
<Kilos> tell me ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> if you type in /tpgo topside what happens
<ThatGraemeGuy> you teleport to that named point
<Kilos> you not me man
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't understand
<ThatGraemeGuy> if there is such a point you teleport there
<Kilos> as in can you use my thing too
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> those names are for you only
<Kilos> aw
<ThatGraemeGuy> /tpset and /tpgo are private
<ThatGraemeGuy> to share you place a pad, link the pad to the name and make it useable by everyone
<Kilos> i dunno how to make a pad yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> craft guide!!!
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish eish
<Kilos> oh ok will look when im down far
<Kilos> i thought you did it all with commands man
<Kilos> ive lost the list you gave me
<Kilos> only remember set+go+back
<Squirm> feeling better
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy, oom Kilos, Squirm, tinuva 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<psyatw> hi Squirm 
<psyatw> hi nuvolari 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> and charl, theblazehen, psyatw 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<nuvolari> hi *
<nuvolari> :P
<psyatw> :D
<Squirm> hi
<psyatw> are you still in the emirates, nuvolari?
<psyatw> or was that someone else?
<Kilos> ya thats neelsie
<psyatw> oh, I see
<Kilos> nltyblabla
<Kilos> i forget
<psyatw> nlstzhn
<psyatw> or something like that
 * nuvolari commits id-theft
<nuvolari> yeah psyatw, emiratesing to Cape Town
<ThatGraemeGuy> nlsthzn
<psyatw> hi georgl 
<psyatw> oops
<Kilos> ty
<psyatw> ThatGraemeGuy: 
<psyatw> that's the name
<georgl> hi
<psyatw> nuvolari, I wish you a lot of happy commuting in that case
<nuvolari> oh hi georgl 
<theblazehen> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy my toolboxes dont fix picks
<ThatGraemeGuy> does it say "no network" when you mouse over?
<Kilos> nope i dont understaND IT
<Kilos> I THINK IT WORKED BEFORE
<Kilos> oops sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have charged battery box/es?
<Kilos> yes and my mv network upstairs
<ThatGraemeGuy> and is the pick actually worn?
<Kilos> ya they like half
<Kilos> np now get your list ready
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah thats tedious, very manual
<Kilos> lotsa iron ore for starters for the steel section
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats putting it mildly
<Kilos> but i think you said chrome isnt deep so will go mine in the new mine for that
<Kilos> deep mine has lots of iron
<ThatGraemeGuy> any mine has lots of iron
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://pastebin.com/Nrx9YQCS
<ThatGraemeGuy> below -64 its generated using the same statistical distribution
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> and its uranium that doesn't appear below -300
<ThatGraemeGuy> the other new ones are generated until -31000
<Kilos> ok but that we have enough for now, so any more is bonus
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if you are deep enough to be getting them then you will get all of them according to their defined statistical distribution
<charl> charl
<charl> oops sorry, wrong window :)
<mazal> I found uranium from around -60
<mazal> I was at around -700 in my mine when that mod was added. Continued on until -1200 , still no uranium. Went to an unexplored area , started new mine , barely started and got uranium already
<mazal> Uranium was the ONLY new ore that didn't want to pop out in my original mine. The rest all was there
<ThatGraemeGuy> uranium doesn't generate below -300
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you ready to start mining? :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> the hardest to obtain seems to be chromium ingots/lumps, of which we need 231
<ThatGraemeGuy> the rest is stone, iron, coal, copper and tin, of which i already have enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> so actually not as much hassle as i though
<ThatGraemeGuy> +t
<ThatGraemeGuy> although chromium ore is pretty rare
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, i am atm in the deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool, stockpile chromium, that's all you need to worry about really
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> just running in and out. other stuffs need attention too
<ThatGraemeGuy> of course
<ThatGraemeGuy> 200+ chromium is going to take a long time, no rush
<Kilos> whew
 * Kilos falls of chair
<Kilos> haha ThatGraemeGuy got 2 chromium
<Kilos> long way to go, post lazers and chargers
<Kilos> now me needs to think some
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i have a laser and its still hard
<ThatGraemeGuy> i went mining now
<ThatGraemeGuy> 48 coal, 36 iron and only 7 chromium
<Kilos> hard?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so yeah, its pretty rare
<ThatGraemeGuy> uranium appears more than chromium
<Kilos> ya chromium is rare
<mazal> Mine did Greame
<mazal> From -60 and then at -85 I started to get a lot
<Kilos> eish now -4502 and need sand
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: uranium doesn't generate "BELOW" -300 :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> -60 and -85 are above -300
<mazal> Oh I read that wrong
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, im making a transporter slab thing here, what must i name it
<mazal> So that why deep mine had nothing
<mazal> I must work less that I can read better :P
<Kilos> new mods were added after deep was generated
<mazal> I also ( by pure accident ) that there is ore that is only in desert stone
<mazal> Can't remember the name now
<mazal> I was building a highway , went through a desert stone koppie and found purple stuff. Checked out the crafter and according to that it is only in desert stone
<Kilos> nyan cat
<mazal> nope
<mazal> Nyan is random anywhere
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> Is purple ignots
<Kilos> ive still not seen any
<mazal> Can't remember the name. Also haven't had time to check what it is needed for
<Kilos> np you got the rest of your life to tell us
<mazal> oom Kilos do you know if there is only 1 Nyan cat in a world or are there more ?
<Kilos> all i know is that it is the rarest of ores
<ThatGraemeGuy> there can be more than 1 as far as i can gather
<ThatGraemeGuy> or none
<mazal> Oi
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, name for pad here please
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't name a pad
<Kilos> must fit in with your reasoning
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is named with whatever destination it points to
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so how do i then get it to work to the hub and vice versa
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai am i really going to have to explain again
<ThatGraemeGuy> please don't link it to the hub
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> the hub is meant to lead to major points
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the top of the mine is the major point
<Kilos> ok t
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is a pad back to the hub again
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you want a shortcut to the level you are currently at, then make a pad at the top that leads there, not a pad at the hub
<Kilos> ok so i then put one down here and one near the hubs one up top?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/SS2DthG.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> cool ill try that
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can check at the top of the new stuff mine
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: ^^^ screenshot of the power of the mining laser mk3 :) 
<Kilos> too far to go. already 55m data used
<mazal> I must still craft one
<mazal> But don't think it's going to work well for my mining style
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, have you got a lazer and charger for bart?
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<mazal> I like to mine in squares and as far as I can gather that thing blasts big holes yes ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, that stuff takes a ton of resources to make
<ThatGraemeGuy> it fires a straight line in whichever direction you are facing
<ThatGraemeGuy> that channel in the middle is where i walk down
<Kilos> thats why i asked because bart is running on basics only down here man
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i fire it square down a row of blocks
<mazal> I was planning to look into building one thise weekend
<mazal> this even shees
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i told you before if you don't want to gather resources and build stuff like the rest of us then play with creative mode rather
<mazal> Have the basics up of lv and mv so it's probably time for that tool now
<ThatGraemeGuy> there you just take whatever you need
<mazal> That looks very nice and neat Greame , that's basically how I mine. I thought that tool was more like a TNT style chaos creater
<mazal> Have you guys checked out Talenite blocks yet ? Love that stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> 18 chromiums in about 30 mins of mining
<ThatGraemeGuy> we don't have those
<ThatGraemeGuy> what mod was that from?
 * Kilos moves to help mekaar
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> oh hi
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, I'll check for you when I'm in game again
<mazal> When you put them in a block it's glows with light by itself
<mazal> Handy for big "lights" in permanent places like houses
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, glooptest:talinite_lump
<mazal> And glooptest was a recommended one from another mod , can't remember which one
<mazal> Ah , homedecor. It's a recommended of homedecor
<mazal> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=4345
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: just for you :-)
<Kilos> ty inetpro my friend
<inetpro> don't worry, I shall be back some time
<Kilos> i really hope so
<Kilos> before i die
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, we looking at chromium ingotds or lumps
<Symmetria> heh, wow, my php writing ability hasn't TOTALLY disappeaered
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/ <=== I made it geo-ip the log files live before feeding it in there without slowing it down :p
<charl> Symmetria: hmmm you're serving clients the whole world over i see
<charl> that's a neat feature
<Symmetria> heh charl php code behind that is still rather buggy, I wanna re-write it in C
<Symmetria> because I think I'll get better performance
<charl> i see you get quite a few hits from china
<Symmetria> heh, though I'm doing some interesting things to speed up the performance of that code, its building a cache of known entries as it goes
<Symmetria> to reduce its cpu lookup
<charl> zambia and tanzania too
<Symmetria>  http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/php-stuff.tgz
<Symmetria> look at test2.php in that file
<charl> one sec
<Symmetria> I know it aint the cleanest code, but I wrote it after 30 hours of no sleep
<Symmetria> and as I said, I know its still buggy and could do with some work but haha first real code I've written in years
<Symmetria> heh that routine that builds the cache is buggy as hell though
<charl> i see you convert the ip addresses to longs first
<charl> that's quite good
<charl> string comparisons are much less efficient
<Symmetria> heh yeah, and you'll see there is some bitwise anding going on
<Symmetria> to drop it to /24s in the cache
<charl> yes i noticed the &= and <<
<Symmetria> heh thats basically to just drop each subnet to a /24 and drop each IP to the same and then compare to see if its in the same subnet
<Symmetria> I'd have loved to not have to do that but geo location isn't based on sensible bit boundarties
<charl> very nice, some real code in php for a change
<charl> most php code is noob shit
<charl> never did much "advanced" stuff in php though, only in python
<charl> or in c/java of course
<Symmetria> lol I will admit, I went php because explode() is awesomeness
<Symmetria> ;p
<Trixar_za> python has something like that too
<Symmetria> but ideally speaking, I can do some heavy optimization on that code, heh, I should for example do a single once off calculation on the bitwise mask so I aint repeating that
<Trixar_za> I may have a slight addiction to destroying things
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: lumps are fine i'll make ingots
<smile> hi :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :D
<Kilos> :-)
<Gremble> o/
<Gremble> sup all ya'll
<Kilos> hi there Gremble 
<Gremble> How're you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> getting colder but otherwise good ty and you?
<charl> hi smile, Gremble
<Gremble> I am well thank you.
<Gremble> Hey charl 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ho inetpro 
<Kilos> koue kom
<charl> happy sysadmin day to all those amoung us
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Symmetria> <3 vlc mirror live in Kenya
<charl> Symmetria: as in, where you can download vlc from ?
<charl> or content to play in vlc ?
<Symmetria> nah where you can download vlc
<charl> i think most people just install that from the repos
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> hi charl
<inetpro> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> good evening
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl
<magespawn> not much happening tonight
<Kilos> ohi magespawn sorry im inna mine
<Kilos> hi charl 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> figured
<Kilos> you must come see sometime we teleport from place to place now
<Kilos> and use lazer mining guns
<magespawn> the teleporting sounds like a good idea, would stop me from getting lost
<Kilos> oh at the bottom of your inventory is a block that takes you home 
<Kilos> you set home and then tick the home button if you lost
<magespawn> pretty coll 
<magespawn> cool too
<Kilos> yip game has grown in leeps and bounds
<magespawn> i am out of here, good night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> evening all
<WOLFEYES> heya Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-26
<Kilos> morning all
<Gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble
<Gremble> It is quite chilly this morning
<Kilos> very, cold wind
<Gremble> Wouldn't know about the wind, I don't have to sit outside :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just go out and feel it
<Kilos> ouch
 * Kilos watching sharks crusaders
<Gremble> As an Afrikaans boy it probably borders on blasphemy to not care or know anything about sport, especially rugby haha
<Kilos> not many geeks do sport but ive even seen the fly get excited at a good game
<superfly> Kilos: lies! all lies!
<superfly> Kilos: :-P
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what
 * Kilos reads
<Kilos> hqahaha oh yes i remember the day well
<Kilos> the trick in life is to be able to appreciate everything done well, especially when done by others
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy what are the upgrade slots in a mv batterybox? can it be upgraded to hv?
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> m aaty
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Golynx_> The Server Needs To Die To Save The Internet
<Golynx_> this is the best option there will ever be http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
<Golynx_> plus its opensource and the user dont pay for the bandwidth :)
<Golynx_> the mindset has been how do we make servers better. Instead of saying servers are the problem let’s try and remove them lol
<Kilos> hi Golynx_ 
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> hi Kilos
<Kilos> getting colder everyday hey
<bushtech> vrek van die koue in Dewetsdorp
<Kilos> a! wat maak jy daar
<bushtech> kuier by my Ma
<Kilos> lekker
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> hmm... noisy bunch
<superfly> Kilos: sshhh!! stop making so much noise!
<Kilos> oops sorry
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy So hows the reactor coming? There is 98 chromium ingots at the deep in the gold chest. take the pad near to yours to go down
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-27
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi Private_User Gremble 
<Gremble> Hey Kilos
<Gremble> How are you this chilly morning?
<Kilos> lol well duh, chilled of course
<Kilos> just mixed concentrate for the sheep and hands now blocks of ice
<Gremble> I read that as concrete, and wondered what sheep do with concrete
<Gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> its a mix of stuff they make that adds everything a sheep needs when there is no green grass and lets them flourish on dry grass
<Kilos> so its like a multi vitamin mix and the dry grass is for the heartburn afterwards
<Gremble> I need some man concentrate then
<Kilos> haha dont we all
<Golynx> DDOS is useless on this network http://maidsafe.net/
<Kilos> what are you trying to do Golynx 
<Golynx> not me Kilos, its the internet how its meant to be
<Kilos> ddos ataacks caused big rucktions on irc for years so theyve been fighting against more attacks
<Golynx> because irc rely on centralized servers, thats why 
<Gremble> That maidsafe looks pretty interesting. Bittorrent wants to do the same thing
<Golynx> finally we got a real private network in the form of maidsafe :)
<Golynx> plus its own currency called safecoin , it will be awesome
<Golynx> Gremble yes but maidsafe are far ahead they started developing it since 2006 
<Golynx> its even NSA proof lol
<Golynx> Kilos if freenode is on maidsafe network then ddos will be a distant dinosaur
<Kilos> well go tell them on #freenode but they quite clued up
<Golynx> but maidsafe is still in Beta testing, so it will be a while before freenode can use the maidsafe api on github to design its new client
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> is your ubuntu working or you still in win
<Golynx> both are healthy
<Kilos> great
<Golynx> i've reading alot of Unix system stuff, will keep on learning
<Kilos> good man
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> heh damn, half a million hits against our mirror server in the last 16 hours
<charl> Symmetria: excellent ! does it also improve your upload / download ratio ?
<Symmetria> heh charl not yet, sourceforge still aint live and is still mirroring so until I've finished downloading all of that in entirety and just running regular syncs, we're pulling in a HUGE amount of data
<Symmetria> sourceforge has grown since I set up the TENET mirror... a LOT
<Symmetria> its *INSANELY* huge
<Symmetria> heh, 25 terabytes downloaded so far
<charl> it's sad because probably only 2% of it will really have significant downloads
<Symmetria> well... wtf why are coldplay mp3s on the sourceforge repo
<charl> lol
<Symmetria> http://sourceforge.net/projects/coldplay/files/?source=navbar
<charl> ridiculous
<charl> maidsafe... it all happened before, all this has happened before, and all this will happen again
<charl> people just keep going at the same concepts and it fails every time
<Symmetria> heh maidsafe is a joke
<Symmetria> will never happen
<Symmetria> and as for the internet not being built to scale beyond 2.5 billion people like they claim 
<Symmetria> thats a load of horseshit
<Symmetria> everything about the internet is designed to scale, yes, they kinda fucked up on both 16 bit asns and ipv4 address space, but both of those issues have been addressed, particularly the first one
<Symmetria> whats the url for that maidsafe thing again
<Symmetria> I saw it the other day, wanna read some stuff on there again though
<charl> http://maidsafe.net/
<charl> first time i got confronted with this concept was more than 10 years ago
<charl> people keep going at it and then it fails yet again
<charl> time people think up something new
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm superfly 
<Xethron> Someone said my name!!!
 * Xethron scrolls up
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<superfly> hi Kilos, Squirm, Xethron
<Xethron> Ah, that was like two or 3 days ago
<Xethron> Man, I really need to learn to reply faster to stuff
<Kilos> haha shows you hgow active you are here
<Xethron> Way too many channels open :/
<Kilos> set it up to give alerts
<Kilos> what client you using?
<Xethron> Quassel
<Kilos> oh doent it show in the channel bar?
<Xethron> Yes, it does
<Kilos> ask superfly , he is a quassel man
<Xethron> But I usually work :P
<Xethron> Oh nice
<Kilos> well then just look which one changes colour
<Xethron> Lol, yeah, I just looked
<Kilos> hahaha
<Xethron> But apparently I haven't looked for 2 days :P
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<smile> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Statistieken/Gebruikers_volgens_bewerkingen have a look ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy what are the upgrade slots in a mv batterybox? can it be upgraded to hv?" 1 day, 3 hours, 46 minutes and 3 seconds ago
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy So hows the reactor coming? There is 98 chromium ingots at the deep in the gold chest. take the pad near to yours to go down" 21 hours, 53 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy helkp
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey
<Kilos> help too
<ThatGraemeGuy> as far as i can tell the upgrade slots can have rechargeable batteries to make things more power efficient
<inetpro> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> forgot how to set pads to different places
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i haven't looked at the code to confirm
<Kilos> says no privileges
<ThatGraemeGuy> you right-click the pad
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it your pad or someone elses? you can only edit your own
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: can you gimme teleport permissions?
<Kilos> its barts but at my house and inetpro home
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can only edit your own
 * inetpro can't even edit my own
<Kilos> yes i have one at my house and one at his
<inetpro> or maybe am doing something wrong to start with
<Kilos> i forgot what commands i used when i did the mine
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: Is there anywhere that tells you how to connect your boxes in terms of the electricty? I'm trying to copy yours, but I don't seem to be succeeding
<ThatGraemeGuy> coming online in a minute
<Kilos> inetpro, you can just use the chat thing with /teleport sethome at your house
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait guys
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't use /teleport
<Kilos> then walk to me
<ThatGraemeGuy> its /tpset name
<ThatGraemeGuy> and /tpgo name
<ThatGraemeGuy> and /tpdrop name
<ThatGraemeGuy> tp = travelpoint
<superfly> ah, tpdrop was the one I was looking for
<ThatGraemeGuy> /teleport is another thing which has nothing to do with the mod
<Kilos> oh ya /tp set
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ya i remember you told me that before
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: the rule is supposed to be connect from the bottom
<ThatGraemeGuy> but for instance solar arrays seem to work connected anywhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i accidentally connected a machine from the back and it works
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i think switching stations and batteries particularly only work when connected from the bottom
<ThatGraemeGuy> a supply converter takes its input from the top and generates output on the bottom
<inetpro> ahh, thanks guys
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-20
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy , morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazthaand others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal  ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<mazal> hmm , I see my auto-away is broken
<mazal> and now I can't find that setting again
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok , found it under identities and not under settings
<Kilos> i have given up with that
<mazal> Was already on though
<mazal> But not working
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think znc sets me away if i disconnect
<Kilos> new venture here. looking at repacking a laptop battery
<ThatGraemeGuy> repacking? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> that sounds dangerous
<Kilos> http://www.notebookreview.com/news/diy-laptop-battery-rebuild/
<Kilos> will be very much cheaper than having it done
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck with that
<Kilos> http://www.engadget.com/2005/06/28/how-to-rebuild-your-laptop-battery/
<ThatGraemeGuy> lithium-based batteries are the last thing on the planet I'd be attempting DIY on
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well just looking atm
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy i hit a luck with the T410, everything works with 14.04 kde alongside win7
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> so just a battery replace/repair and all good to go for loadshedding
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have an SSD in there?
<Kilos> no but will save for one
<Kilos> but its quite a bit faster than my dual core here so thats good
<ThatGraemeGuy> CPU is irrelevant, have you not learned anything?
<ThatGraemeGuy> and good luck getting 2 hours of battery with spinning rust HDD
<Kilos> they have same ram and its faster but maybe because of less stuff installed
<Kilos> oh my, only 2 hours
<pieter2627> hi all
<ronaldm> pieter2627: morning
<pieter2627> this is the first time i have seen you around ronaldm (or i might be paying enough attention again)
<ronaldm> pieter2627: I have been hanging around since end of last week. I am out of Harare
<pieter2627> ah, yeah i have not been here since early last week. Welcome to ubuntu-za thu
<ronaldm> pieter2627: thanks for the warm welcome
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos> hi ronaldm 
<ronaldm> Kilos: I am good and u?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> oh ronaldm have you joined the africa group on launchpad
<ronaldm> Kilos: yes I did, I have to check if the request was accepted
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> then join the mailing list as well from there
<Kilos> i normally accept requests within minutes or the next morning if im asleep already
<Kilos> welcome to africa SubOracle 
<SubOracle> Haha
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Morning
<mazal> Lo Squirm
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> Rather, good afternoon
<mazal> I was just wondering where in the world you are where it's morning :)
<Kilos> sjoe somehow i turned konversation off
<Kilos> or killed it should i say
<mazal> oom Kilos , mus we ZA peeps also join the Africa group ?
<stickyboy> mazal: "must"? ;)
<stickyboy> Don't be elitist now.
<Kilos> no must its just peeps that want to mazal 
<mazal> ok
<mazal> Wasn't sure if that group is "rest of africa" only
<stickyboy> I'm a US person from the Nairobi LUG and here I am in ZA channel. ;)
<stickyboy> We are global... don't limit yoursefl.
 * stickyboy dreams of eating pahlava in Uzbekistan.
<mazal> That was easy , why can't all things be like that :P
<Squirm> lol stickyboy
<Kilos> all things arent make by peeps that have the ability to think
<Kilos> i go lie down a bit
<mazal> l8tr all , have a nice afternoon
<Kilos> hi Arcanum_za 
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro 
<Squirm> Good eve
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Good eve
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> h ya Arcanum_za is trixie
<superfly> Afternoon 
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> you also losing time now
<Kilos> getting like the pro
<superfly> Huh? Oh, sorry. Good morning. 
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> superfly: Happy Birthday!!! 
<inetpro> oh and a good evening to everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: and to you as well
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> oho happy birthday superfly 
<superfly> ohi
<mazal> Woot !
<inetpro> superfly: did I get the date wrong?
<mazal> Happy birthday superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: no
<inetpro> ah :-)
<inetpro> well I hope you had a great day sir
<inetpro> and many more to come
<Kilos> we all do
<Kilos> oh supposed to say ditto
<Kilos> we must learn to do what them boards and things do
<Kilos> i had a good laugh
<mazal> ?
<Kilos> one syas happy birthday to you and the next one carries on with the song each one singing 1 line
<Kilos> s/syas/says
<Kilos> im ready for bed now
<mazal> me too
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<mazal> night
<Kilos> sleep tight all of ya
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> will kill T410 soon as well. so if ya wanna say something say it quick
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> 7~/exit
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-21
<Kilos> morning Cryterion MaNI nuvolari Squirm rusbus and others
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
 * Kilos waves to superfly so cute the blue eyed borewors eater
<superfly> glad to see someone is keeping up with the time :-P
<Kilos> i made a terrible mistake 2 nights ago
<Kilos> ian was here with lots of night surfer data
<Kilos> but his modem is sicker so i thought i put his sim in mine and blew all my data instead
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> luckily i have 2 new sims that give the free 200m monthly for a year
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> and MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> Afternoon
<Squirm> and Evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you Squirm 
<Squirm> I'm good :)
<mazal> l8tr all , have a nice afternoon
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> Hi
<Cryterion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Ik1DtO2es
<Kilos> what is that Cryterion ?
<Cryterion> Whackhead simpson putting eskom and etoll call centres together
<Kilos> ah not worth wasting data on then
<Cryterion> Ok, for those interested then :)
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> You should go uncapped sometime Kilos
<Kilos> i messed up the weekend and used wrong sim for night surfer so blew my normal data instead
<Cryterion> hmm
<Kilos> im fine untill i make mistakes
<Cryterion> Yeah hated it when I made mistakes using capped data
<Kilos> ian was here with 9g night surfer to use , but his modem was sick so when swopping sims between his and mine i messed up
<Cryterion> Got tired of the excessive accounts so went uncapped
<Kilos> blew 1.4 gig that would have seen me through till month end
<Kilos> uncapped on mobile is way out of my reach
<Cryterion> Adsl
<Cryterion> R520 per month Line + Dsl + 2meg Uncapped
<Kilos> nope all lines stolen too often so they dont replace anymore
<Kilos> only lines to here are eletricity and they even gone aluminium
<Cryterion> hmm, hasn't telkom gone fibre there then yet
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> but 2g is normally enough for me for a month
<inetpro> and here goes a quick hi before I get loadshedded
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> quick hi inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> not sure when but expect it any moment
<Kilos> i didnt see any warning about shedding today
<Cryterion> get a generator inetpro and hi
<Kilos> those things cost bucks
<inetpro> Cryterion: ^^
<Cryterion> 3999 at makro
<Cryterion> for a 2.5kw
<Kilos> oh im looking into better almost free power
<Cryterion> kwl
<inetpro> Cryterion: even R500 would be R500 too much
<Kilos> if i get it to work i will share
<Kilos> didnt you guys look when i gave the first link to MaNI 
<Kilos> inetpro  can you download vids at work?
<Kilos> oh my, has he left now?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly Happy Birthday, better late
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> hehe 
<magespawn> and that hehe Kilos?
<Kilos> he is online
<Kilos> just hiding
<Kilos> not even afk
<Kilos> you must remember them old hands are master lurkers
<Kilos> but fly is busy im sure
<magespawn> he usually is
<magespawn> not too sure when he sleeps actually
<Kilos> not enough i know
<Kilos> oh magespawn you got some skills
<magespawn> what are all of those?
<Kilos> they are links to designs that a guy has taken from tesla and made power work
<Kilos> using radio frequency not ac
<Kilos> dead neon lights that work again , and he says they will last 100 years
<Kilos> i havent had time to watch them all
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly Happy Birthday, better late" 25 minutes and 47 seconds ago
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i will check them out when i can
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> time is everyones prob
<Kilos> not enough of it
<magespawn> yup that is fro sure
<magespawn> for  too
<magespawn> Kilos: that first one is in russian
<Kilos> yes there is onlyu one russian one, i forgot what ian said about its importance or relevance
<Kilos> the others are all eglish
<magespawn> does google do translate for youtube video sound?
<Kilos> the bit i saw was interesting and looked do able
<Kilos> lol i dunno
<Kilos> this was all around 2 and 3am in the morning
<Kilos> im a zombie at those times
<magespawn> i was not even awake
<Kilos> ian is like an owl, he prefers sleeping late and staying up till all hours
<Kilos> dunno where he got that from
<magespawn> i would too, but need to work during the day at the moment
<Kilos> he works days too but most of his work now is either cell phone or teamviewer from home pc
<Kilos> he installs the odd scanners and clock machines now and again otherwise mostly from home or if some system packs up then he goes to the client
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> and gets to play at night
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos Good Night
<magespawn> good night all
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-22
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> maaz tell kilos Oom as ek reply op jou mail kry ek delivery error op daai email addy van jou : http://bin.snyman.info/rrafr
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> seeing that nobody else wants to greet anymore :p
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and all others
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ill bee here now now, chatting to debs
<Kilos> hi inetpro can you please check out the list mail for africa, it wont accept replies
<inetpro> Kilos: please explain your problem
<Kilos> some of the africa peeps tried to reply to the mail i send out and they get errors inetpro 
<Kilos> http://bin.snyman.info/rrafr
<Kilos> mazal also and he gave that paste
<inetpro> Kilos: does msdomdonner@ubuntu.africa exist?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh it should be ubuntu-africa?
<Kilos> is that right
<Kilos> mazal  look man
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos> pieter2627  have you tried a reply to that africa list
<pieter2627> nope, just got it
<Kilos> ive had some guys say they cant reply
<Kilos> pro said inetpro> Kilos: does msdomdonner@ubuntu.africa exist?
<Kilos> so i dunno now if it should be ubuntu-africa or i must make a new account
<pieter2627> oh, someone will authorize any mails going to the list?
<Kilos> yes i do, but some tried to reply
<pieter2627> the site is ubuntu-africa.info - so an addy for it should be something@ubuntu-africa.info
<pieter2627> will test the reply for you
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> wbb
<pieter2627> the reply-to is definitely wrong (msdomdonner@ubuntu.africa)
<pieter2627> shouldn't it be the list's addy?
 * mazal peeks in
<mazal> Lo everyone
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<pieter2627> hola mazal
<Kilos> i dont know pieter2627 
<Kilos> aha so where is the prob
<mazal> The reply to is wrong
<pieter2627> ^^
<mazal> So check where that is configured
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^ 3
<mazal> BUT , you sent that from your own mail client ? Then it can be in your own mail client that reply-to is wrong
<Kilos> not my ubuntu alias
<mazal> Check both I would say , mail list config and your own client's config
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> Check yout thunderbird or whatever you use to what the reply-to is set. If that is fine then check the mail list config
<pieter2627> you send it from your client to the list, then the list sends it further which is why i think it is mainly in the list
<Kilos> oh also, the one guy was using yahoo, which i had to then use my old one to be able to join them
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi ronaldm 
<Kilos> and MaNI 
<MaNI> morning
<ronaldm> Kilos:  I am good, thanks and how are u?
<Kilos> also good ty
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> i need a mail from that list so i can see what TB uses as a reply-to
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<inetpro> Kilos: why would you want to mess with things that don't need messing?
<Kilos> i dont know inetpro , i dont want to mess with anything
<Kilos> i just want things to work
<inetpro> there's no need to modify your reply-to address 
<Kilos> this is all above me
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> please dont make me try to think it out today, head to sore
<Kilos> just say do tis or do that
<Kilos> this
<inetpro> just keep it the same way as you do for all your mail, there's nothing special to it and there is no such thing as a @ubuntu.africa address
<inetpro> nobody created it, so why would you even try?
<Kilos> so what must i tell the ghana guy that told me the reply-to gives an error
<inetpro> what is the error?
<Kilos> i will mail and ask him
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hello Miles
<Kilos> my reply to the mailing list failed
<Kilos> please let me know
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> thats all i got
<inetpro> that's not good enough
<Kilos> yes thats why i mailed him now to ask him to paste the error message
<Kilos> have we received any replies from that list
<Kilos> i dunno
<mazal> inetpro: Full error in the paste I gave thise morning
<mazal> domain don't exist
<Kilos> must be something i am doing wrong
<pieter2627> DNS Error: Address resolution of ubuntu.africa. failed: Domain name not found
<inetpro> mazal: that one was obviously a problem on Kilos's own setup
<inetpro> and I guess it's related 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> hence me asking: 07/22 10:24:23 <inetpro> Kilos: why would you want to mess with things that don't need messing?
 * Kilos lost
<inetpro> let anyone else send to the africa mailing list and hit the reply and see for yourself
 * pieter2627 sees that the reply for previous emails from the list is correct
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so what must i do if i mustnt mess with things that dont need messing
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously you changed something on your local side... dig deep and ask yourself why and then go undo it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok sent one, hopefully this works now
<Kilos> TB has funny ways of doing things
<pieter2627> the reply now goes back to the list Kilos
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> so thats good right?
 * pieter2627 is not sure - got a bit confused by pro
<Kilos> i will just have to choose the reply to addy everytime
<mazal> hehehehehe
<Kilos> lol he likes to keep me totally confused
<mazal> It's still not right
<Kilos> oh no
 * pieter2627 is pondering the same thing, but waiting for a pro to confirm
<mazal> Both reply and reply to list is the lists addy now.
<mazal> It should be reply - your own email addy ( for someone wants to reply only to you ) , and reply to list option should be the list's addy ( if someone wants to reply to the whole list )
<Kilos> if you reply to list then the whole group on list should get it
<Kilos> the reply to is to me only
<mazal> That's my point , the reply to is the whole list currently , not you
<Kilos> but now both are same
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> so i dunno
<mazal> Which is incorrect
<Kilos> well at least they all get in now
<Kilos> or maybe i must make and account like that in there too
<Kilos> AI!
<Kilos> maybe i must join that list as msdomdonner@ubuntu.africa
<pieter2627> or it should be left blank (but don't know too much about lists)
<pieter2627> Kilos: msdomdonner@ubuntu.africa does not exist... it will go nowhere
<Kilos> oh well we wait for some pro advice
<Kilos> so does that mean i must create that addy?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> You are an active member of this team already.
<Kilos> all that ubuntu one effort
<pieter2627> Kilos: you won't be able to create that addy if you tried
<pieter2627> the current addy is okay, there is just an issue with how it goes 'out'
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you even want to mess with reply-to?
<Kilos> out from my client?
<Kilos> its not me inetpro 
<Kilos> its others trying to reply to mail i sent out
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i dont understand it all man
 * pieter2627 now thinks that is enough confirmation that it should be left alone(blank)
<inetpro> yes, it should be left alone
<Kilos> oh i can look at the blank thing
<inetpro> when you send a message to the list the receiver can decide whether to reply-to the sender or reply-to all which should then reply back to the list
<Kilos> well TB decided to add the reply to thing
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> I don't believe that at all
<Kilos> it pops up on its own
<pieter2627> filled or blank?
<Kilos> i have just deleted it
<Kilos> filled with the domdonner addy
<mazal> inetpro: That's where the problem currently lies , the reply to ( for only the person who posted ) is the list adress , and not his own adress
<pieter2627> Kilos: check account settings
<mazal> So if a user choose reply to ( to reply just to Kilos ) it goes to whole list
<Kilos> lemme try again with it blank
<inetpro> mazal: because he messed with it
<Kilos> ok i go look for account settings
<pieter2627> craig's email arrived as mazal explains
<Kilos> yes i got that
<mazal> And everyone else
<mazal> Instead of just you
<Kilos> sigh
<pieter2627> Kilos: Edit > Account settings > the addy on the left list
 * pieter2627 hopes he remembered correctly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> in the accounts settings page that opens i see reply to and its blank
<pieter2627> for the @ubuntu.com addy?
<Kilos> but that is on my gmail.com
<Kilos> i dunno where the ubuntu.com is as yet
<pieter2627> list on the left
<Kilos> ubuntu.com is just an alias, it doesnt show on the left
<pieter2627> inetpro will have to jump in again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<pieter2627> thinks that you will either have to check the address that it is an alias for, or there might be a setting for aliases
<Kilos> its the alias for gmal
<Kilos> gmail
<Kilos> and the gmail account shows reply to as blank
<pieter2627> then check the second case
<Kilos> whats that?
<inetpro> Kilos: why do you make something so simple into a complex issue? Just treat the mailing list the same way you treat any other email address... 
<inetpro> when sending to a private address the receiver simply hits reply to send back to you... no special settings needed... end of story
<pieter2627> somewhere that account is set so that emails appear to be coming from it, right?
<Kilos> i have 4 accounts there and all show blank reply to
<Kilos> ok inetpro so its when i actually make a mail that i must just ensure the reply to is blank right?
<pieter2627> inetpro if he composes a new message and the reply-to is auto filled, then a default is set somewhere?
<Kilos> it stopped
<Kilos> next mail doesnt show the reply to option
<pieter2627> great!!!
<Kilos> nono
 * pieter2627 already started running away
<Kilos> that was with gmail. when i change to ubuntu.com itr auto adds the send to
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> is ubuntu.com chosen from the dropdown?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i havent been able to make it as default
<Kilos> sent a mail with ok 
<Kilos> try a reply and we see
<Kilos> sjoe
<pieter2627> so somewhere, sometime it was added - the same location should be where to remove the reply-to default
<Kilos> haha i always make simple things difficult
<pieter2627> wbb (have to go check a Tb)
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> Ok , it looks right now
<mazal> reply to goes to miles and reply to list goes to list addy
<mazal> So if that miles addy exist it should work , I sent a test to it oom
<Kilos> good then i must just remember to blank the reply to everytime
<Kilos> yay ty guys
<Kilos> i got them
<mazal> Should only be needed once , once you blanked it and applied the changed it should stay blank
<Kilos> it happens the minute i choose the ubuntu.com alias
<mazal> Reply to is best to always leave blank as the mail system will then default it to the account that send the mail
<mazal> You only use that when you want replies specifically to go somewhere else
<Kilos> it chooses it automatically when choosing the ubuntu.com option instead of gmail.com
<Kilos> ill try remember to blank it everytime
<mazal> That shouldn't happen
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> anyway now i know how to get past it all is good
<pieter2627> Kilos: go to account settings again
 * pieter2627 might have found it
<pieter2627> for that gmail address (which it as an alias for) click 'Manage Entities'
<Kilos> lemme get there
<pieter2627> the ubuntu.com addy should then be there
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> wooo
<Kilos> must i dit
<pieter2627> edit and remove the reply-to
<Kilos> edit
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ty so much pieter2627 
<pieter2627> np
 * pieter2627 still feels a bit like a zombie, but learned a few things
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> TB is involved, thats why i always used evolution
<Kilos> only the alias thing was too hard to get working
<Kilos> whew need a rest after all of that
<mazal> Ok , so why use aliases in the first place ?
<Kilos> so peeps can see its ubuntu talking not only some domdonner 
<mazal> Don't you just configure the second account ?
<mazal> I don't even see anything that says aliases in my TB account settings
<Kilos> no there is no option to make the alias my default account
<Kilos> even getting that to work was a mission
<pieter2627> mazal: the aliases are set in 'Manage entities' for the real addy
<pieter2627> s/for/of/
<mazal> oom Kilos , I struggle to understand why you would want to struggle with that ?
<Kilos> i dunno the pro said do it
<Kilos> but it gives you some authority it seems
<Kilos> when i approached peeps as domdonner i often got ignored
<Kilos> that improve lots with the ubuntu.com
<mazal> Why not simply add the second email acount on it's own
<Kilos> because it isnt an account
<Kilos> its an alias of another account
<mazal> Each has it's own inbox and folders in main view and in whichever one you are standing and click "write" for a new mail it automatically selects that account and sends from that
<Kilos> no all same inbox
<mazal> Ok , I thought it's a second email account
<Kilos> the ubuntu.com comes in the gmail inbox
<Kilos> same as my nick here
<Kilos> the ubuntu.com cloak is a cloak over my other freenode cloak
<mazal> Sound all very complicated to me
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> But ok , I thought it was just a second email account
<inetpro> Kilos: don't confuse cloaking with email redirection... it has nothing to do with it 
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou weer inetpro 
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> ya man i mean its similar, one thing hidden behind another
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm going to call him ainetpro from now on
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<mazal> Now that was sharp :)
<Kilos> very
<ThatGraemeGuy> ja noem my sommer minora
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Nou hoor net so bek :)
<mazal> Hy moet jam kry
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: hmm... you were way too clever to stay out of this discussion
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry I was driving around a bit, just got back :)
 * ThatGraemeGuy reads
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew no I'm glad I missed all that
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal sips a coke and glares at maaz
<ThatGraemeGuy> gmail FTW, you can keep your thunderbirds and your evolution
<mazal> maaz , we skipped lunch again !!!
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the evolution is over, desktop mail clients are the dinosaurs
 * inetpro should learn to rather stay focused on work during working hours
 * Kilos a dinosaur
<MaNI> dinosaurs are cool
<Kilos> inetpro  you enjoy ai! me and it adds something intresting to your daily grind
<MaNI> trex > swallow 10 times out of 10 :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> This is one of very very few days when I concider a bear
<mazal> Everything is kapoet and all batteries are flat
<mazal> and that should probably be beer*
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> One of these days I will learn to spell , don't worry. But not today
<Kilos> i was wondering if you prefered bears to dinosaurs
<MaNI> tough choice
<MaNI> polar bears are pretty awesome
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and then grizzly bears
<MaNI> wind today is crazy
<Kilos> yeah and cold
 * mazal wonders how we started at mail and wound up at freekin polar bears lol
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> I think I felt my cars tires lift off the road at a robot, later on I log into facebook and there is a picture of some other guys car turned over at exact same spot
<MaNI> lucky escape
<mazal> Wow where is that MaNI ?
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you drive a double-decker bus? o_O
<MaNI> gordons bay
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh right never mind
<ThatGraemeGuy> the wind there could blow an A8 over
<mazal> Speed 1 , great movie
<MaNI> that specific road I think acts as a wind channel or something
<MaNI> worse there than elsewhere
<MaNI> won't be going that route during wind again
<ThatGraemeGuy> speed wasn't a double-decker bus ;-p
<mazal> Now I feel like having an oldies movie night sometime
<Kilos> inetpro  its all about community spirit. work is never such fun
<Kilos> even MaNI stayed here
<Kilos> and ThatGraemeGuy too
<Kilos> even if we ask stupid questions and mess things up, its part of the fun of belonging
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: What Os do you use ?
<mazal> Ag no , my domain is back
<ThatGraemeGuy> ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> xubuntu, specifically
<mazal> And you don't use an email client ? Do you use web interface ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah gmail
<TinuvaMac> gmail ftw, love it over multiple pcs, multiple os's ect
<inetpro> talking about strong winds, in the news; "The Huguenot Tunnel had to be closed late on Tuesday afternoon after four trucks were blown over on the bridge near the N1 Toll Plaza."
<mazal> I use it too , but still use client , in imap mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, Irritating Mail Access Protocol
<ThatGraemeGuy> well its better than POP, Pathetically Old Protocol
<ThatGraemeGuy> I will forgive the use of fat clients and IMAP for those of you with dodgy connectivity
<mazal> I use imap for that exact reasons TinuvaMac mentioned
<mazal> And use client cos I find it a little easier than web interface
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't like tying my mail to a device
<ThatGraemeGuy> I can check my mail on my laptop, phone, tablet, etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> even on my TV if I feel like it
<TinuvaMac> i love it when people connect their phones to ms exchange, give you access to remotely wipe their phone when they leave company
<Kilos> lol
<TinuvaMac> and is also why my personal phone will never be connected to exchange
<TinuvaMac> if company wants me to read mails on my phone, they can sponsor said phone
<mazal> Not a fan of exchange
<mazal> Our work uses it
<TinuvaMac> ours too
<TinuvaMac> only problem is, they use 2007 still, so i cant use the new outlook on osx to schedule meetings
<TinuvaMac> highly annoying
<Kilos> sympathies
<mazal> oom Kilos I am on the verge
<Kilos> of madness?
<mazal> Getting very close to just write off the money spent on pc games and go back on my main machine
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> I miss ubuntu too much at home man
<Kilos> thats a very good sign
<mazal> Oh sorry , I'm still at the M$ conversation by the way lol
<Kilos> play games on xboxes and playstations
<mazal> Every night I get a little more annoyed
<mazal> Sure I have it on server box , but is not the same
 * mazal hears some singing
<mazal> " Dink jy darem nog aan my ! "
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> l8tr all , enjoy the afternoon
<mazal> maaz bye
<Maaz> kbye mazal
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> Maaz  seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 21 hours, 59 minutes and 32 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-21 11:45:13 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-07-21 15:22:40 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how things Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and you?
<Kilos> im trying to get through hendershots fuelless genrator
<magespawn> good, very wet here today
<magespawn> logic would say that is impossible
<Kilos> yeah but im going to try it
<Kilos> just need to find the things needd
<Kilos> like a magnet bar
<Kilos> but tesla said if you ran a copper cable from north pole to south pole it could power many new yorks
<magespawn> it would get stolen
<Kilos> so the power is out there, we just need to find how to harvest it
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> especially the piece over za
<mazal> or broken
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<mazal> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> there is a large group of americans here at the hotel tonight, straining the network a bit
<mazal> maaz seen Kilos 
<Maaz> mazal: Kilos was last seen 7 minutes and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-22 09:56:41 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-07-21 23:18:15 PDT
<magespawn> mazal how are you chatting?
<magespawn> software?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Kilos: maybe tesla was working on the idea of inducing a current in the wire using the earths magnetic field
<magespawn> not sure if that is possible though
<Kilos> yes thats the whole idea
<Kilos> thats what hendershot based his research on but built coils to concentrate it
<magespawn> having fun running scans on the network
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the africa wiki page is having 2 more languages added
<Kilos> and i just sit here
<Kilos> have become a delegte
<Kilos> delegate
<Kilos> inetpro  comment man
<mazal> magespawn, at home hexchat , at work konversation
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you should stay at work
<mazal> irc is so basic anything will do really
<Kilos> hi SDCDev 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan hoe gaan dit
<Langjan> Baie goed dankie, en met jou?
<Kilos> ook goed dankie
<Langjan> Ek het niks gebreek nie...
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> dis goed
<Langjan> Wou net kom kyk wat julle geeks doen
<Kilos> kom jy net groet
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dit kan reen binnekort
<Langjan> Lyk na 'n koue en nat naweek
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> My kaggel sal werk
<Kilos> baie sneeu op die berge
<Langjan> Is dit nog koud by julle?
<Kilos> almal besig net ek wat tyd het om te gesels
<Langjan> Waarmee so besig? 
<Kilos> ja man, hulle se 9°c vanaand maar dis min vir my
<Langjan> Jy ook maar jy maak tyd, waardeer
<Kilos> hulle almal werk en ek jaag nog die laaste 3 locos
<Kilos> en ek kyk ook videos
<Langjan> Ek hou ook nie van minder as 10 nie, dan is dit onder vriespunt
<Kilos> jy moet kyk
<Langjan> Watse videos?
<Kilos> vry krag
<Kilos> van mense wat tesla se goek ondersoek
<Langjan> Ons het met kerse gevry
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Tesla klink bekend...
<Kilos> ja slim ou
<Kilos> inventor of the cntury
<Kilos> century
<Kilos> ek pm jou die lienks
<Langjan> Dink ek het jou gesê het die maand solar geyser ingesit, kyk na die res maar dis baie duur
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Dankie, wat is pm?
<Kilos> prifaat message man
<inetpro> good evening
<Langjan> OK baie dankie, sal graag kyk
<Langjan> Hi inetpro 
<Langjan> Keeping well?
<Kilos> baie interesant
<inetpro> hi oom Langjan, hoe gaan dit daar?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> Punt innie wind dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> eh oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kyk die mods inetpro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> die mense werk
<inetpro> ek het gesien ja, jy besig om baie beroemd te word
<Langjan> Dankie vir di skakels Kilos , ek sal kyk
<Kilos> nee man ander doen die werk
<Kilos> ek gaan dit probeer doen Langjan 
<Langjan> Dis hoe jy beroemd word, as jy kan delegeer - wel gedaan
<Langjan> Wat probeer doen? Sal ek op die videos sien?
<Kilos> i have actually been thinking about the whole community thing
<Kilos> vry krag self maak vir ons
<Langjan> Klink goed, hou my asb op hoogte, ek kyk intussen wat jy gestuur het
<Kilos> inetpro  imo a succesfull comunity is one where all the peeps become friends, before it comes to the sharing of knowledge
<Kilos> ek moet net soek vit n magneet stafie
<Kilos> magnet rod
<Kilos> that could be hard to find
<Kilos> and all the copper wire will be expensive
<Kilos> Langjan  the first one is russian i think, havent looked at it yet
<Kilos> others are all english
<Langjan> First one is English...looking now
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> im looking at the hendershot fuelless generator
<Kilos> but 2.6 hours
<Kilos> i just start watching then someone chats here so i get lotsa excercise too
<Kilos> ha rusbus you alive still
<Langjan> Second one is Russian
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> tell me what the pictures say
<Kilos> hehe then i dont have to go through that as well
<rusbus> yessir I still live
<Kilos> good
<rusbus> barely
<Kilos> why barely
<Kilos> not enough curry
<rusbus> partly
<Kilos> ohi superfly wb
<rusbus> also cause of work being a dick
<Kilos> Maaz  seen superfly 
<superfly> hi
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 23 hours, 53 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-21 11:45:13 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2015-07-21 15:22:40 PDT
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion_> Hi, Eskom is back
<Kilos> oh my, you been shedding
<Cryterion> nah, been shed lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was lucky today
<Cryterion> Forgot to check at 8, so geny been running extra half hour grrr
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> Here I get hit almost everyday, between their stage 1 then 2's
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> anyway guys, im going to bed. much warmer there
<Kilos> sleep tight everyone
<Kilos> Langjan  visit more often 
<Cryterion> goodnight Kilos
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<mazal> Night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Akiva  hi
<Kilos> soon you must talk to us please
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
 * mazal peeks in quickly
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> goog ty and you?
<mazal> okish thanx
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> morning inetpro
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> hallo ainetpro
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you will have to do that when logged in as the bot
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hi pitie
<Kilos> pietie
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Morning
<qwebirc21288> Morning ppl, May anyone help with Ubuntu clothing supplyer in South Africa
<Kilos> hi qwebirc21288 
<inetpro> is there a command to convert a MAC address from one format to another?
<inetpro> eg: convert from 01:23:45:67:89:AB to 0123.4567.89ab
<inetpro> the command I use at the moment is a bit long but works well
<inetpro> echo 01:23:45:67:89:AB | sed -e 's/://1;s/://2;s/://3;s/:/./g' | tr '[:upper:]' '[:lower:]'
<Kilos> i suppose you have used your friend but i found this http://linuxconfig.org/change-mac-address-with-macchanger-linux-command
<inetpro> haha... I used my friend google but didn't find what I was looking for 
<Kilos> you always ask such difficult questions
<Kilos> must it be from mac  to mac or can it be from ip to mac
<Kilos> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120153/resolving-mac-address-from-ip-address-in-linux
<inetpro> just mac to mac
<Kilos> stickyboy  dont just lurk man
<inetpro> networking equipment uses three groups of four hexadecimal digits separated by dots
<inetpro> The standard (IEEE 802) format for printing MAC-48 addresses in human-friendly form is six groups of two hexadecimal digits, separated by hyphens (-) or colons (:)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> the glue boy thinks because he was sick for a few days he can just lurk for a month
<Kilos> MaNI  gooi ideas 
<inetpro> anyway, there's no rush... just thought someone might have an answer to that
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sorry. :)
<stickyboy> Would it be better if I leave? ;)
<mazal> ugh , that was fun
<Kilos> nono man
<stickyboy> I'm listening to the lovely http://rain.today/
 * mazal returned from finance meeting
<Kilos> im teasing but thought you might know
<stickyboy> And being very productive in iptables. :P
<Kilos> i dont often get to help the pro so have to drag you clever guys into the fray
<MaNI> theres probably some way to do it with xxd
<MaNI> actually nevermind
<Kilos> hmm...
<MaNI> sed is probably best
 * MaNI shrugs
<stickyboy> sed probably best hehe
<MaNI> though at a glance he was changing the base not just moving colons around
<mazal> hmm.....my pc hasen't done any updates this week. That's not normal
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I just realized it's Thursday already and haven't seen updates
<mazal> Usually it runs Tuesdays
<mazal> Wonder what broke now
<mazal> Settings is still ok.......
<Kilos> run apt-get update and see
<Kilos> then apt-get upgrade will tell you what is missing
<mazal> Did now , and no update notification ???
<mazal> Can it be that there was no updates , impossible
<Kilos> then you up to date
<mazal> upgrade finds 8 updates
<mazal> So my kde's update notifier is broken
<Kilos> you always said you were good at breaking things
<mazal> It wasn't me
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> This time I'm innocent
<mazal> Didn't do anything notifier related
<Kilos> look around for the culprit
<Kilos> or look in a mirror to find him
<Kilos> i havent been able to break 14.04 kde yet
<mazal> This is a bit of an annoyence as I will not know if there is updates unless I manually check
<mazal> Oom where do you check your auto-update settings on yours ?
<Kilos> run sudo touch /forcefsck and on reboot it will fix it for you
<Kilos> i turn mine off so i can update when data allows
<mazal> Ok where do you check your repos then 
<Kilos> check in what way
<mazal> What repos you are using
<Kilos> i use neology
<mazal> The auto-updates is in the same place
<mazal> Ya but what app do you open to check yours
<Kilos> i use cli when i do update upgrade
<mazal> Not to update , to check what repo you are using
<Kilos> but i use aptitude
<Kilos> oh i do that in synaptic
<Kilos> i prefer synaptic to update manager
<mazal> Do you maybe know what is KDE's default app for that ?
<Kilos> update manager
<mazal> That 'Muon' one ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> I want to check something that doesn't look right in synaptic
<mazal> The option for show normal update sis completely grayed out and I can't enable it
<mazal> So want to check if it is the same in default update manager
<Kilos> tell it reload
<mazal> See there it happened again now that upgrade did not update the kernels
<Kilos> it only lights up if there are updates
<mazal> Did upgrade now , but the kernel updates isn't done
<mazal> sudo apt-get upgrade never updates my kernels
<Kilos> in synaptic you tick upgrade or something and it does them all for you
<Kilos> aptitude does kernels
<Kilos> apt-get leaves them for muon to do
<mazal> But got sidetracked now. There was 8 updates and kernels updates , yet system notification showed nothing ?
<mazal> Something is up with my notifier
<mazal> Bye for now all
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Akiva  ping
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> who here builds compilers?
<inetpro> hi kulelu88
<inetpro> what are you looking for in more details?
<kulelu88> I am trying to understand more about LLVM 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> can't say I've seen anyone here even talking about it
<kulelu88> LLVM is fascinating
<inetpro> looks interesting
<MaNI> I only use them not build them :p
<inetpro> kulelu88: you are talking about http://llvm.org/ ?
<kulelu88> yep, same 1
<inetpro> some readings for another day... time to go sleep
<inetpro> good night
<kulelu88> MaNI: who is your ISP?
<MaNI> afrihost
<kulelu88> have you noticed quality of their service go down? I'm with axxess and things have gotten shit with them lately
<MaNI> it does feel like it
<MaNI> though recently we complained and they moved out account or something
<MaNI> "Please test out the new network we are moving to and let us know if you still experience any issues on this network." - for whatever thats worth
<MaNI> subjectively since the MTN merger they have been worse though 
<kulelu88> I noticed that my speeds fluctuate and even though my usage has remained constant, their quality has gone down gradually
<kulelu88> yeah I'm thinking MTNs shit network is the issue
<kulelu88> it's congested, possibly
<MaNI> or MTN are just more stingy
<MaNI> we had similar problems with mweb before we switched to afrihost, just lots of throttling and whatnot
<kulelu88> there are no other alternatives
<kulelu88> each of the other companies sound just as shit as mweb
<MaNI> not sure where to head next
<kulelu88> well whoever owned afrihost and axxess has sold their shares and probably moved to London, cause that's where they will get real broadband
<kulelu88> Crystal Web? I'm tempted by them
<MaNI> its somewhat depressing that my cloudatcost server that cost me a once off fee of a few hundred rand, has more bandwidth than I will ever see here, sort of puts it in perspective
<MaNI> should have bought in a complex rather then I could have fiber
<kulelu88> cloudatcost? I must check this out
<MaNI> low budget hosting
<MaNI> wouldn't recommend them for anything serious, but as a basic internet machine to play around with its okay
<kulelu88> aah I know this. I've seen it before
<kulelu88> yeah they're definitely using Xen or some other terrible option for resource-sharing 
<MaNI> the network is the only thing that remotely matches whats promised, but anyway :p
<kulelu88> what are the real specs you get? MaNI 
<MaNI> the main problem is the disk IO
<kulelu88> it says SSD, I'm guessing it should be quick
<MaNI> disk IO crawls - like  Timing cached reads:   1260 MB in  2.00 seconds = 630.16 MB/sec
<MaNI>  Timing buffered disk reads:   6 MB in  6.72 seconds = 914.69 kB/sec
<MaNI> ;)
<MaNI> I actually put in a complaint recently will see what comes of it
<kulelu88> I don't mind buying it if it is a lifetime for $35
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> evening people
<kulelu88> I could use it for random shit
<kulelu88> random scripts
<kulelu88> random testing
<Private_User> MaNI: just checked the site you spoke about cloudatcost.com and found this site http://www.cloudatacost.com/mystory where some person setup a sit complaining about them
<Private_User> *site
<Private_User> whats been your experience?
<Private_User> kulelu88: I have read you also been experiencing connectivity issues with your ISP?
<Private_User> I wondering if its an issue with all cause as of late my connectivity has been very unstable more especially during the day yet previously I have had no real issues
<MaNI> complain and see if they also move you to a special 'test' network
<Private_User> lol
<kulelu88> yeah my connection is not that great anymore.
<kulelu88> Axxess have been doing a network migration for over a month now. I'm guessing they're importing the metal from China via our mines and building their own equipment
<Private_User> last time I complained they said there was an outage went on for more than a week then when the outage was according to them resolved, still I had an issue but to me it seemed like they were throttling me and when I queried if they were the person on the other end is like no if we were you would have no access which told me that the person who is supposedly a support person did not understand the meaning of being throttled th
<Private_User> now the same issue is occurring although there was a message I received a while back stating they upgrading their network
<Private_User> not sure if that is the issue or its just too many people have now joined
<Private_User> cause after 00:00 it seems to be fine
<Private_User> well so far touch wood ;)
<Private_User> hehe
<kulelu88> I think I am being permanently throttled on IRC though. Barely getting up to 25kbs now
<kulelu88> cost-cutting probably. 
<kulelu88> shit not IRC
<kulelu88> P2P
<kulelu88> 22 days remaining for my download 
<Private_User> do you have uncapped kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> joy
<kulelu88> yep
<Private_User> I think they are throttling you
<Private_User> probably related to this FUP aka Fair Usage Policy
<kulelu88> it goes hand in hand with their new T&C that was implemented on 1 July
<kulelu88> yep that's it
<Private_User> that sucks I think
<kulelu88> fek, I don't ever go over a certain limit
<kulelu88> but its fine. I'll find another provider by September
<Private_User> why even offer uncapped if its not completely uncapped
<Private_User> I want a service provider that is uncapped and unshaped
<kulelu88> on the 1 end, parkhurst gets fibre, while the rest of us are getting shafted for every penny
<Private_User> otherwise if its shaped then no point in uncapped I think
<Private_User> yeah I agree kulelu88 we all getting the raw end of the deal
<Private_User> hehe
<kulelu88> oh well, there is Australia
<kulelu88> :'D
<Private_User> LOL
<kulelu88> probably not for me, krikey mate. gday mate
<Private_User> anybody here know how to combine multiple ISPs connectivity into one connection so one can get like a superfast connection?
<Private_User> if maybe we can take the cheapest of all the uncapped broadband subscribe to them then use some sort of setup whereby we can combine them and it would be like one huge connection?
<Private_User> just wondering if anybody here is doing that?
<kulelu88> it's not possible Private_User . You are limited to what the copper can push through
<kulelu88> the exchange is another limiting point
<kulelu88> I guess buying a house in cape town or parkhurst is the only option
<Private_User> yeah but what if I had like a 10Mbs line but subscribe to many ISP offering 512Kbs speed and combine them to get a 10Mbs connection
<Private_User> then the cost might be cheaper then just subscribing to one provider for 10Mbs connection
<Private_User> just a thought
<kulelu88> I don't think it would be cheaper. that is 20 connections you'd need
<Private_User> I wonder how hackers do it like in the movies you see them have one huge satellite at their house and have super quick speeds hacking away, wonder if there is a way for one to get access like that or if its even legally possible or does one need to be a hacker hacking and piggy backing of somebody else satellite
<Private_User> hmm... maybe I watch too many movies
<Private_User> LOL
<kulelu88> if you're a hacker, you almost never want to be hacking on the same line that your mom paid for with her credit card in your basement
<kulelu88> you start simple by using the neighbours wifi for torrents
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I wish I was sometimes
<kulelu88> how old are you?
<Private_User> old enough... hehe
<Private_User> why do you ask?
<kulelu88> you seem like a young guy (or girl, if those exist)
<Private_User> I am young well depends on your definition of young
<Private_User> hehe
<kulelu88> are you over 18?
<Private_User> lol
<kulelu88> aah not yet
<Private_User> do I sound like a kid?
<kulelu88> yeah
<kulelu88> sort of
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> nice
<Private_User> I am young at heart
<Private_User> hehe
<kulelu88> maybe you're a gurrllll
<Private_User> nope not a gurrlll
<kulelu88> people on IRC are considered to be deprived of female affection
<Private_User> so do not get any ideas
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> kulelu88: so I am guessing you speaking from experience
<Private_User> hahaha
<kulelu88> yes yes, of course I am. 
<Private_User> LOL
<kulelu88> if you're under 18, you must be literally "LOL"ing
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> nope dude I am not under 18
<kulelu88> as a wise old man once told/asked me (I can't recall), has your balls touched your brief yet? 
<Private_User> question is how old are you dude?
<kulelu88> yeah I'm being shaped for sure. 7 peers and 5kbs speed
<Private_User> eish
<kulelu88> I could be 52 or 12, you need to decide
<Private_User> and its after 00:00 I would have thought that after 00:00 they would not be throttling
<Private_User> thats what most ISP advertise that between 00:00 and 06:00 they do not
<kulelu88> the twats probably forgot to unswitch the switch
<Private_User> lol
<kulelu88> they know that most people don't use P2P, but they don't realize that mass downloading can still be done via HTTP
<Private_User> but to be honest downloading is why people want uncapped
<Private_User> so I do not understand why offer it if you gonna shape it
<kulelu88> not so much. Most folks are happy with their youtube these days
<kulelu88> where do you live? Private_User 
<Private_User> KZN
<kulelu88> lucky guy
<Private_User> you?
<kulelu88> GP
<Private_User> ah ok then you are luckier cause many areas there actually have fibre and LTE where I am on a farm no LTE or Fibre, hek telkom do not wanna even install a line here cause of cable theft
<kulelu88> do you live 5 minutes from a decent surf?
<Private_User> yep
<kulelu88> fek the internet then man. 
<Private_User> lol
<kulelu88> that's life right there
<kulelu88> you afrikaaner?
<Private_User> I agree hence my reason for living here many have told me to move back to GP but I ask myself why would I wanna do that if I have a choice
<kulelu88> which dorpie you in? I'm guessing Ballito or some small surf-town
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-24
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> morning all and oom Kilos 
<pieter2627> lekker gereen van oggend
<Kilos> 6.5mm rain last night
<Kilos> en krag af meeste van die nag ook
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> haha, ons sin aan vir a slag
<Kilos> haha
<pieter2627> teen minste nie so erg - het eintlik net gister se shedding gemis nadat elke dag die week af was
<Kilos> sjoe ons was nog nie een keer af nie
<Kilos> net gisteraand van die storm
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> TGIF !!!!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> do we still have members in durban
<Kilos> dbnlug is planning lp1 courses and the lp11 guys will help them
<Kilos>  LPI Southern Africa, would like to assist
<Kilos> wwk doing good down there
<Kilos> pity he forget to irc
<Kilos> forgets
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion is in that region
<Kilos> aha ty ThatGraemeGuy 
 * Cryterion is in Dbn
<Kilos> Cryterion  did you read
<Kilos> ill try remember to get wwk here to the meeting next weekso you guys can meet
<Kilos> or do you know him already
<Kilos> very nice guy and always helpful
<Kilos> or pm me your email address and ill forward his mail to you
 * mazal peeks in for 5 min
<mazal> It's one of those Fridays that's Monday 
<Kilos> iirc it was an idea to get ubuntu peeps and lugs to work together and wwk agrees
<Kilos> ai! mazal wat nou
<Kilos> just fix things man
<mazal> Oom , lot's of pebkac and crap domain and crap technitians problems today
<mazal> And people not listening , and people not reading
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> etc. etc. etc.
<Kilos> people never listen anymore
<Kilos> yu should be used to that by now
<mazal> And quick favor this and quick favor that
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Which is never quick
<mazal> And it always amazes me how quickly people suddenly develop a "problem" when they see you
<mazal> You go for 1 thing and wind up with 20 
<mazal> maaz it's time
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz time for lunch
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
 * mazal has a cheeseburger on the way :)
<mazal> hmm... http://www.pcworld.com/article/2949106/software-web/one-ubuntu-pc-maker-is-kicking-adobe-flash-off-its-linux-systems.html
<Cryterion> Kilos yes I did read, where could I get more info on it?
<Cryterion> hi mazal
<Kilos> Cryterion  i asked wwk to approve you
<Kilos> might need to be vince0 that does it, i forget
<Kilos> here is their site methinks http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=10
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> we as buntu peeps need to work more at getting lugs peeps onto irc
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Fighting with ssh-agent and git :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> I need to start ssh-agent, add a key and clone a few repo's in one scipt
<Squirm> For the life of me, I can't get it working
<Squirm> Not authenticating :/
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Hi Cryterion , sorry I was attacked swamp here by lots of users again
<Squirm> Using hashicorp's Atlas. Somehow the ssh command is run as root, but the rest of the commands are run as user
<magespawn> Squirm: and the user cannot run the commands as root?
<Squirm> magespawn: now that I know the ssh command runs as root. I can work around it
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Squirm> We're trying to get packer to build our dev box on Atlas, as apposed to running it locally
<magespawn> does it run as root automatically?
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> magespawn: yes :/
<magespawn> hmm
<Squirm> "ssh-add" runs as root, where "ssh -vT git@bitbucket.org" is running as the user
<Squirm> sorry, swapped around :D
<Squirm> "ssh-add" runs as the user, where "ssh -vT git@bitbucket.org" is running as root
<inetpro> NOTE: as of today (July 23, 2015), Ubuntu 14.10 is no longer supported... 
 * Kilos no worry
<Kilos> im happy with 14.04
<mazal> Oe nice , I just discobered I have 10gig spare in the bank :)
<mazal> discovered*
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Hallo oom
<mazal> Guys what is a good brand to look at when concidering an SSD ?
<Kilos> Squirm  
<Squirm> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> can you help please
<Squirm> With?
<Kilos> Good day
<Kilos> Does anybody know where Red Hat Administration Training is done. My
<Kilos> organization would like to send someone for training.
<Squirm> Where are they based?
<Kilos> this is from some other country in africa
<Kilos> i forget where
<Squirm> http://www.redhat.com/en/services/training/locations-facilities#emea
<Kilos> oh i think ghana lug
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> or zim
<Kilos> all these emails drive me nuts
<Kilos> i should say more nuts
<Squirm> Home time
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> hi qwebirc80545 
<qwebirc80545> Hi Kilos, this is my first time here
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> if you need help just state what you need
<stickyboy> We should reach out to LUGs in Asia.
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> lol we need to get all africa lugs first stickyboy 
<stickyboy> k
<Kilos> but the rest of the world will be next, dont worry
<Kilos> do they make nice feta?
<qwebirc80545> Thanks for the welcome. I will do ask and keep in touch as I am planning to to fully migrate to Ubuntu. I'm running a dual boot machine and two other machines and a server running Ubuntu. So I am excited  being here  
<Kilos> great qwebirc80545 yu can start by getting a proper irc client like hexchat if you are using unity]
<Kilos> then you done have to come via the site or browser
<Kilos> dont
<mazal> Hi qwebirc80545 , welcome :)
<qwebirc80545> Great, I'll sure get the client, 
<qwebirc80545> Hello mazal :D
<Kilos> you know how to use the terminal
<Kilos> then its simple
<mazal> Hey , that's the best smile I got all day :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Even oom Kilos gave me cold shoulder today :(
<Kilos> never man
<mazal> is
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> i was busy in africa most likely
<mazal> I am right here in africa as well
<qwebirc80545> haha yes I am able to use terminal
<Kilos> and im looking at the frree electricity video in between
<Kilos> right qwebirc80545 type in
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<mazal> ok , time to start shutting down
<qwebirc80545> I'll have to do that when I get home, mean time I'll copy that command , thanks kilos
<mazal> Have a nice afternoon everyone
<mazal> Bye for now
<Kilos> cool qwebirc80545 we are here most of the time
<Kilos> chers mazal 
<Kilos> cheers
<mazal> Cheers all
<mazal> Cheers maaz
<mazal> maaz bye
<Maaz> Cheers mazal
<mazal> daarsy :)
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> lol
<qwebirc80545> Cheers mazal, @kilos That's awesome. Plus tomorrow there is a server I need to finish installing and configuring so I'm gonna  need advice on that
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<Kilos> well you have come to the right place
<ThatGraemeGuy> tomorrow this place is a ghost town
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> I'll be around configuring a server tomorrow as well
<Kilos> there you go
<qwebirc80545> Well then I'll have to ask you guys now then, but Cryterion to my rescue :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like work
<ThatGraemeGuy> and I don't work on weekends
<ThatGraemeGuy> well unless stuff breaks
<Kilos> the ubuntu-za team always has answers
<ThatGraemeGuy> but not this weekend
 * Cryterion logs onto ThatGraemeGuy's server to go break it
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck with that :)
<Kilos> many of us are here 7 days a week qwebirc80545 
<Cryterion> So I must try? ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's your minetest game, be my guest
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Cryterion> lol, I know
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's nothing else on there to break
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> have a good weekend everyone, it's beer o'clock
<Cryterion> enjoy, I have to wait :(
<qwebirc80545> As I am going to install a server, I can either install it as a virtual machine or dedicate a machine to operate only Ubuntu Server, right now I am thinking of installing Ubuntu desktop then run Ubuntu Server on a virtual machine. The idea is to host multiple website on those servers but I am concerned with regards to performance and maintenance 
<Kilos> Cryterion  your turn
<Cryterion> Just run with the desktop version, you can add in the extra packages to make it a full server
<Cryterion> So it'll become a server with a gui
<pieter2627> qwebirc80545: personal sites?
<Kilos> i ran server on a seperate machine
<Cryterion> Not sure yet how to add multiple sites yet, but I run a single .co.za domain on 14.04lts desktop
<qwebirc80545> Both personal and non personal. Yes its going to be on a separate machine 
<qwebirc80545> Apache is able to create virtual host for different websites
<pieter2627> there might not be a reason to create a VM for each - VMs take a lot of resources
<Cryterion> Yes apache can, just haven't done that yet
<Cryterion> pieter2627 Virtual Hosts not VM's is what Apache does
 * pieter2627 personally likes containers over VM - quick to build, move and use less resources
<pieter2627> Cryterion: exactly, but sounded like he wanted to create a vm for each (or i am not reading properly)
<Cryterion> Think he mean 1 machine with the desktop, and a VM for the server OS
<pieter2627> 'host multiple website on those servers' threw me off
<Cryterion> thought so :)
<qwebirc80545> I tried the virtual host on a virtual server, but I wondered about VM 's for each website on a single desktop
<Cryterion> that'll be a waste of resources as pieter said with multiple vm's
<Cryterion> I would just let Apache handle the seperating of each site
<pieter2627> rather use a VM for each service (mySQL, apache, etc.)
<stickyboy> pieter2627: How do you use containers in production?
<stickyboy> Buy a server on AWS or Linode and run containers on it?
<stickyboy> SSH to the host and deploy containers?
<stickyboy> I just can't wrap my head around it.
<qwebirc80545> Cryterion That is what I need to know, so running mysql, apace etc as vm's won't waste resources?
<stickyboy> Also, I hate the Docker jargon, branding, fanbois, etc. Ugh.
<pieter2627> stickyboy: i only use containers for dev and home server
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Ah.
<Cryterion> this might help http://myownhomeserver.com/2012/12/how-to-create-multiple-websites-using-apache-xampp/
<Cryterion> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<pieter2627> stickyboy: but i have seen tools to move containers to productions servers effortlessly when i looked into containers
 * pieter2627 remembers using webmin in his earlier days with apache... too bad that it is no longer an option
<Cryterion> qwebirc80545 this could help you for the multiple MySQL servers https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/multiple-servers.html
<stickyboy> pieter2627: Right now I'm into Ansible, templates, host and group variables, etc.
<stickyboy> I think I'll just watch the container stuff evolve a bit more.
<pieter2627> stickyboy: have no idea what any are
<qwebirc80545> Thanks Cryterion, I would have been knocking my head all day and night about this. I'm clear headed now
<Cryterion> qwebirc80545 The way I see it just passing through those sites is run 1 Apache Server, then multiple instances of MySQL, 1 for each site
<Cryterion> yw :)
<pieter2627> Cryterion: why multiple instances of MySQL?
<Cryterion> 1 for each site 1 instance/server, each on it's own thread, rather than a vm running extra background stuff to run it
<pieter2627> qwebirc80545: ubuntu server also has a minimal install option that is great for VMs
<pieter2627> Cryterion: 1 VM, multiple instances?
<Cryterion> a vm would make a new machine, needing a kernel, background io stuff, apache on each
<Cryterion> Why run multiple vm's, multiple Apache servers when mysql only has to be multiple
 * pieter2627 thinks one VM with multiple mySQL instances is great, just wanted to make it clear
<qwebirc80545> So I would run apache with virtual hosts containing different sites and  multiple vm's with mysql on each one...
<Cryterion> No, apache running, and just multiple instances of mysql
<Cryterion> If you put mysql into a vm, i'll need it own apache server
<stickyboy> Multiple MySQL databases... one instance...
<Cryterion> All of it can run on a desktop ubuntu, no need for a vm
<pieter2627> For a start i would suggest one machine for all like Cryterion just said
<Cryterion> stickyboy I think rather multiple instances, as multiple databases would probably become multiple database to 1 site
<stickyboy> Cryterion: Multiple instances means more overhead...
<stickyboy> Just use naming prefixes for your databases: site1_blah, site1_omg
<stickyboy> Seriously, it's what you are supposed to do.
<Cryterion> qwebirc80545 maybe tryout what stickyboy is saying, ^^^^^
<Cryterion> That being for MySQL
<qwebirc80545> What if I need a fallover? Should it be multiple mysql?
<stickyboy> qwebirc80545: Failover on another machine? Yes.
<qwebirc80545> Ok I need to write this down
<stickyboy> Well the failover thing is just common sense.
<stickyboy> If attempting to protect from hardware failure, then you need to have a MySQL slave.
<stickyboy> (on a separate machine)
<qwebirc80545> Yes of course
<qwebirc80545> I have read through the next meeting's agenda, and I'll signup
<Kilos> qwebirc80545  welcome aboard
<Kilos> best channel to be on hey
<qwebirc80545> Thanks Kikos it is very helpful
<Kilos> qwyou still here?
<Kilos> you can join us you know
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> become part of the coolest community around
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh well
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro jy nog nie huis toe nie?
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 mazal 
<Kilos> ohi Private_User 
<mazal> hi
<kulelu88> hello
 * Cryterion waits patiently for Ubuntu server 15.04 to download
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> oi!
<inetpro> ui! 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> ish!
<Kilos> ish is an ubuntu guy in mauritius
<Cryterion> eish!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Cryterion  wht 15.04
<inetpro> he is irish :-D 
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> I rish
<Kilos> is server support longer?
<Kilos> you should told the new guy we here dark times as well
<Cryterion> 15.04 is latest stable, I wanted to go server only, anything above 15.04 is 64-bit, needed a 32-bit version
<Cryterion> The newguy wanted a desktop and server, hence where the VM came in
<Kilos> yeah but isnt it only 6 months support
<mazal> 9
<mazal> I think
<Kilos> oi!
<Cryterion> even if only 6months is fine for me now
<Kilos> against 5 years for lts
<Kilos> oh ok
<Cryterion> It's a tryout for me, putting it on a seperate hdd so I can just swop out on the machine
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh Cryterion 
<Kilos> you going to use the scond drive as a vm from the first drive?
<Kilos> second
<Cryterion> nope, physical swop out
<Kilos> o
<Cryterion> machine can only hold the 1 hdd
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> laptop?
<Cryterion> I needed to start from a scratch install to setup iRedMail, so thought I'd try out server only this time
<Kilos> ok
<Cryterion> very mini pc, mecer nettop
<Cryterion> the size of my to hands put together
<Cryterion> two*
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> ok now lets say
<Kilos> if i put a second drive in a laptop in place of the dvdrom
<Cryterion> physically won't fit
<Kilos> could i install server on a vm there and use it
<Kilos> oh wont it
<Kilos> aw
<Cryterion> vm is virtual, needs to run under the main os
<Cryterion> you can't run the vm without the main os running
<Kilos> oh cant it use another drive
<Kilos> the vm i mean
<Cryterion> yes can, for it's storage, but the other drive would have to mounted in the main os first
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> so then it becomes like just another partition
<Cryterion> yes
<Cryterion> and you can allocate whatever space needed be the vm there
<Kilos> cool
<Cryterion> be back in a bit, need to go pickup my daughter
<magespawn> good evening
<Cryterion> evening
<magespawn> how are you Cryterion ?
<magespawn> that good, wow
<magespawn> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Kilos was last seen 32 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-07-24 10:54:28 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-07-24 11:02:14 PDT
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<Cryterion> tks inetpro
<inetpro> MaNI: what's the difference?
<Cryterion> L & I are different!!
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> left and in?
<Cryterion> maybe, not sure 
<MaNI> someone was impersonating me (taking advantage of the two chars looking similar in certain fonts)
<MaNI> so I registered it as my alt (for when I timeout) to prevent it happening again
<inetpro> ah
<MaNI> don't ever trust sans fonts for important stuff :)
<inetpro> Cryterion: how's your installation going?
<superfly> Ohi 
<Cryterion> 15.04 gets stuck at ifup-wait-all-auto.service and can't do anything from there inetpro
<superfly> <MaNI> don't ever trust sans fonts for important stuff :)
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> So true 
<Cryterion> waiting for 14.04 to finish downloading, then gonna try that
<Cryterion> can't even ssh into the 15.04, just refuses the connection, grrr
<Private_User> evening all
<Cryterion> hiya Private_User
<Private_User> hi Cryterion
<Cryterion> looks like he has inetpro blems, lol
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> looks like a known bug as well
<Cryterion> will look later, anyway need to go for a bit to pick up son
<inetpro> wb Private_User
<Private_User> thanks inetpro
<Private_User> my connection seems to be very slow at the moment
<Private_User> getting ping responses of like over 3000ms
<Private_User> and request time outs
<Private_User> oh well I might as well bbl hopefully when I get back the connection has improved
<Private_User> BBL people
<mekiss> Hi all. Cryterion you already started with the installation? 
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<Cryterion> mekiss, yes had completed the installation
<kulelu88> whos in mauritius here?
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> sup
<Kilos> gremble  wb
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> just before i go to bed
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> im trying to remember how clever you are
<gremble> Not very
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Why?
<Kilos> who does soldering and stuff? not you?
<gremble> No, I have never been very good at soldering
<gremble> I don't have enough hands
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I'd like to learn though
<Kilos> i found how to make free power
<Kilos> i will help you get soldering right
<Kilos> its all in the temperature
<Kilos> im gonna spam here with good links
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOq9C3YSjKg
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2vF--q3swQ&feature=youtu.be&t=8m53s
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJDretlCt8g
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e9XnP0jI38
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ7I9XgaW3A
<Kilos> wacth them and see if you keen
<kulelu88> free as in free beer? 
<Kilos> im going to start the hendershot fuelless generator as soon as i can get the caps and magnet
<Kilos> free
<Kilos> out the air
<Kilos> them guys researchd teslas work and got it working
<Kilos> should actually tweet and g+ and fb that before they have "accidents"\
<gremble> "To date no successful device exists that will be allowed to be independently and credibly tested" Would be nice to see a paper published about it
<Kilos> who can stop you doing stuff at home
<gremble> No one
<gremble> ofc
<kulelu88> I don't know. Electricity from air doesn't sound plausible, considering how much we use
<gremble> ^
<Kilos> i will start the first one and let you know when it works
<gremble> Please do
<MaNI> that hendershot stuff is an age old scam :p though as long as you have fun and don't kill yourself I guess no harm
<Kilos> the one guy uses 36 volts to make big power
<gremble> I am scepticle, but I will certainly not dissuade you. I like being surprised :D
<Kilos> but i want to do the first one then not need batteries as well
<Kilos> when you got time watch the videos
<Kilos> lots looking but could be well worth it
<Kilos> if they arent fact then they cleverly sneaked power in where you cant see it
<gremble> I'm a stickler for mathematics
<Kilos> its all about using radio frequencies not actual ac or dc volts
<superfly> By the way, we're still looking for developers
<superfly> if anyone is interested in moving to Cape Town
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kulelu88> Do you guys know how to loop through a nested dictionary? superfly ?
<superfly> kulelu88: a dictionary in a dictionary? or how does it look?
<kulelu88> dict['users'][X]['item1']. I want to loop through X
<superfly> where X is changing?
<superfly> for key, value in dict['users'].iteritems()
<superfly> (or just items() if you're using Python 3)
<Kilos> ok then all. sleep tight and keep warm, we 15°c max tomorrow
<kulelu88> yeah, X is changing and I am making a fixed call on item1
<kulelu88> I was learning about datetime today. what a weird lib it is
<superfly> a lot less weird than other date time implementations
<superfly> I think the only thing I find irritating is that there's no easy way to convert between a Python datetime object and a unix timestampp
<gremble> submit a PR to python's datetime :P
<superfly> but being able to do yesterday = datetime.now() - timedelta(hours=24)
<kulelu88> I could use that line also. I need to make my script check the date once a day
<kulelu88> gremble: lets move to cape town!!!
<gremble> I'll be no good as a developer :x
<kulelu88> we'll do this most of the summer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cGwBhgJecc
<gremble> Therefore cape town has no good jobs
<gremble> You mean sharkpunching?
<superfly> gremble: but what do you want to do?
<kulelu88> I think I'll be a shitty dev also. TDD and all that weirdness
<superfly> kulelu88: TDD is actually really cool once you understand it, and you're not trying to retrofit some large obscene mess of code with tests
<kulelu88> This may sound stupid, but do you need to write tests for variables if you declare them as var1_int? var2_string ?
<kulelu88> I know you could easily make var1_int = "a", but how thick would 1 have to be to not see var1_int ?
<superfly> why are you writing tests for variables? it seems a little silly to me?
<kulelu88> that's part of TDD apparently. 
<superfly> unit testing is about testing functions and methods
<kulelu88> don't you need to test what the variables return?
<superfly> kulelu88: a sort-of side effect of TDD is that you code becomes cleaner  and more modular
<gremble> Hmm. I really like this mathematics business. So I want to see how far I can take it. But as I am sitting here I am working on a computational linear algebra library in C++ to sharpen my skill in C++ and programming something slightly less trivial than what I have been messing around with in Lisp and Haskell the past couple of weeks
<superfly> gremble: ever delved into machine learning?
<kulelu88> gremble needs to work for a bank like standard bank. 
<superfly> kulelu88: what methods and functions return, sure. variables not so much
<gremble> superfly: I've read some blog posts on it, but I will probably look at it more in an applicative sense when I do statistics again
<superfly> (we need someone who can do or learn machine learning)
<kulelu88> in order to test a function, you have to write a function right? what stops your testing function from failing? 
<superfly> kulelu88: yes, but you predefine your inputs and outputs, and then make sure that the function you're testing works according to how you think it should be working
<superfly> kulelu88: there are various caveats, and testing is not going to be perfect, but it's a whole lot better than untested code
<superfly> I've worked with large codebases of both, and let me tell you, the TDD codebase was WAY less buggy
<kulelu88> what is different in writing tests for a language like C#/Java over Python/Ruby ?
<gremble> TDD - test driven development?
<superfly> kulelu88: not much, from what I can tell
<superfly> gremble: yes
<gremble> Oh. That is the one of the better coding paradigms
<superfly> kulelu88: there are various ways you can test things, and various scopes of testing too.
<kulelu88> I recall someone saying something about the issue of dynamic languages having mutable types and you use TDD to make sure that your types become immutable
<gremble> I usually make a main.cpp file that has the "expected results" of my code and just test it against my code
<superfly> kulelu88: at our company we also do pair programming (which some folks like to call extreme programming), which helps to catch bugs and increase code quality
<superfly> kulelu88: not really. you can still mess things up in a statically typed language
<superfly> though I do understand that dynamically typed languages have the potential of having type-related bugs
<kulelu88> Would that be useful though? I'd like to dabble in writing a library that can test types in dynamic languages
<gremble> It *should* get caught by the compiler though
<kulelu88> would be hard but fun
<gremble> kulelu88: if I recall correctly, that is a phD thesis
<gremble> :P
<superfly> kulelu88: it's not too hard. just write a test to check the return value type
<kulelu88> how so? gremble . Unless they are generalizing it at some higher-order mathematical level, which is where I "fekk off" back into the basement 
<gremble> Sec, I might be lying
<kulelu88> :P
<kulelu88> I really like this: http://mypy-lang.org/
<gremble> I fear I was incorrect.
<gremble> Can't find the article I was reading
<kulelu88> It must be a ruby-gem already
<superfly> http://bin.snyman.info/phj8w
<gremble> superfly, you guys use python, correct?
<superfly> gremble: and C++, but the machine learning would be in Python
<superfly> kulelu88: ^^ that's a simple test, it would catch incorrect errors
<superfly> *incorrect types
<kulelu88> this article: http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1519 ? gremble 
<Cryterion> NEVER EVER, connect a pc with win7 start on it to your network, grrrr
<gremble> Hmm It may have been about type inference, but it wasn't a lambda-the-ultimate one
<gremble> why Cryterion?
<MaNI> haha, thats nothing, try with win xp :/
<gremble> windows powershell is so slow
<gremble> lol
<Cryterion> gremble, my entire network kept crashing, and only while it was trying to get inet access
<kulelu88> Thinking about it, even with some type-checking, what benefits will it have?
<superfly> kulelu88: you talking about TDD, or type-checking variables?
<kulelu88> superfly: type-checking. apparently, that is how pypy works?
<superfly> I'm not really familiar with how PyPy works
<kulelu88> I'm discussing it in #python
<superfly> I don't think PyPy is statically typed though?
<kulelu88> it's a JIT IIRC
<gremble> Stealing machine learning textbooks from the internet would be so much quicker if mweb wasn't so slow
<kulelu88> eeuuww mweb
<gremble> I'm poor. It's the internet that poor people can have
<gremble> I'm just stoked that it isn't dail-up
<gremble> You have to pay R30 extra to get dail-up
<kulelu88> I had dial-up P2P speeds last night. fekking ISP with their new shaping policy, even after 12am
<gremble> Guys, guys. I don't know if you know; but it is cold. Like really
<superfly> earlier I could see my breathe... in my bedroom.
<gremble> What you need is a heater
<kulelu88> taking a dump right now would be absolute joy
<gremble> It's too cold to take your pants off though
<kulelu88> what if you were with the most attractive woman you'd ever and will ever lay your eyes on?
<superfly> I already am. She's my wife.
<gremble> get with her under a blanket. Not pull my pants off to sit on a cold porcelain seat
<kulelu88> superfly: based on how a dynamic language works, can it really do type inference if the code is interpreted line by line or would some checking basically be building a compiler on top of python?
<superfly> kulelu88: Python is dynamically typed, not PHP or JavaScript which change depending on how you're using it, the time of day, and the weather in Timbuktoo right now.
<superfly> kulelu88: if you set a variable to be a string, and then you use it like and int, Python is going to throw a TypeError
<superfly> granted, at runtime, not compile time, but if you're using TDD, you'll pick that up WAY before production
<kulelu88> that's true as well. 
<kulelu88> superfly: I hope you guys become a sponsor for PyCon. I think PyConZA 2015 may be epic
<superfly> I've been asked if I don't want to speak at PyCon. Not really sure I want to.
<superfly> And I would prefer PyCon being in Cape Town
<gremble> Why don't you want to talk at pycon?
<superfly> I'm not a public speaker
<kulelu88> codes in the debian dungeons with poettering
<gremble> I thought about making a numpy presentation at one of the SFD's because I vehemently dislike matlab, so I want everyone to use numpy/scipy
<superfly> gremble: do that, please do
<kulelu88> PyCon is that place gremble . R300 ticket for you as a student
<gremble> Your ML thing gave me an idea. Going to play around and see if I can make something interesting
 * superfly doesn't even know what he would talk about
<superfly> gremble: ML?
<gremble> kulelu88: at pycon everyone already knows about python, secondly I don't have R300 to spend on shit :P
<gremble> Machine Learning
<superfly> oh right
<superfly> have fun!
<superfly> by the way guys, don't forget to save up for tickets to DebConf in Cape Town next year.
<kulelu88> superfly: using your suggested way to loop through my nested dict, I get this error: AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'iteritems'
<gremble> Are these software conferences interesting?
<gremble> I've only been to an information science conference and that was pretty bland
<superfly> kulelu88: oh, it's a list inside a dictionary?
<superfly> kulelu88: then just for value in dict['user']
<kulelu88> gremble: according to what I see on the webz, the chilling together and smalltalk is more interesting than the conference-talks
<gremble> Ah
<superfly> debconf also has a debcamp the week before, which is a hackathon type thing
<kulelu88> superfly: how would I access the key then? My nested dict is basically a JSON file that has the user info stored one level lower
<kulelu88> let me paste you my JSON
<superfly> kulelu88: you've got a dict in a list in a dict
<superfly> kk
<superfly> for user in dict['users']:
<superfly>     print 'Name:', user['name']
<superfly> Assuming: dict['users'][0]['name']
<kulelu88> superfly: https://pastee.org/3p5mk
<kulelu88> I want to loop through each name
<kulelu88> and check it's value
<superfly> right, so as I said, a dict within a list within a dict
<superfly> then just loop through the list and check the value of the dict
<kulelu88> fekk, JSON converts terribly into Python
<superfly> actually, it converts the same
<gremble> json is not terribly goodlooking itself :P
<gremble> It's not really supposed to be
<kulelu88> whoa, shit it worked, and I understood how as well
<kulelu88> a dict within a list within a dict
<kulelu88> so while using "value" looping through the dict, I took that same "value" as "value"[item] :/
<superfly> http://bin.snyman.info/ceegv
<kulelu88> why do you say u'users' ?
<gremble> with your lips?
<kulelu88> why not how
<kulelu88> :/
<kulelu88> haskell programmers :/
<gremble> Why did I read how?
<gremble> I am retarded
<superfly> kulelu88: because there's a "users" in the data you gave me
<kulelu88> aah ok
<gremble> This textbook uses wordpad as an editor
<gremble> I'm snickering
<superfly> gremble: I'd probably be throwing. That text book. Out the window.
<gremble> Just because they're shit with using tools doesn't mean they're shit with their mathematics
<superfly> If they're mathematicians, OK, but if they were developers...
<kulelu88> at least they're not asking you to setup a netbeans environment 
<kulelu88> hashtag minimalists!
<gremble> This is most certainly not written by developers
<superfly> I've recently started being quite productive in VIM
<superfly> I don't really use PyCharm anymore.
<gremble> dude. I discovered emacs
<gremble> D:
<superfly> gremble: they say there's a text editor somewhere in there. I still have my doubts.
<gremble> There is? It is an amazing lisp interpreter though
<kulelu88> I tried light-table, then realized that it was a node-webkit application and was laggy compared to Sublime, so I'm waiting for limetext to become a thing
<superfly> kulelu88: have you tried Atom?
<kulelu88> same problem as light table, they use electron, another javascript beauty
<kulelu88> is it fast though? 
<kulelu88> I *could* try it
<superfly> It was pretty responsive the last time I used it
<kulelu88> *makes note to try it*
<superfly> There's also VSCode
<superfly> But I don't think that's open source
<gremble> it is also nodejs though (atom)
<superfly> gremble: yes, I know.
<superfly> my personal opinion is that NodeJS is being used for WAY too much.
<kulelu88> or I could try writing 1 using Vala D;
<superfly> (I'm not entirely sure why I would want JS on my server)
<kulelu88> the MEAN stack
<superfly> MongoDB, EmberJS, AngularJS and NodeJS?
<kulelu88> there's a good reason for it though, besides Node being hard to understand as an async thing
<kulelu88> MongoDB, ExpressJS, AngularJS and NodeJS
<gremble> Database people seem to dislike mongo :P
<kulelu88> because Node isn't a framework but express is :D
<superfly> I want to cry every time I use Async in Angular.
<kulelu88> Angular takes a while to learn, but I liked it over Ember
<kulelu88> Nomanini sounds like a place where there's no "we need some Java here at least" :D
<superfly> If you say "Java" in the offices, you'll hear the sound of 6 groans
<gremble> only 6?
<kulelu88> Do you know what Vala is? superfly 
<superfly> there's only 6 developers
<superfly> kulelu88: Sorta, I had a brief look at it a while back
<kulelu88> gremble and I are number 8 and 12 at nomanini
<gremble> what?
<kulelu88> Have you seen this: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Genie . Cool ehh
<superfly> GTK. ugh.
<superfly> There's also Cython, for writing Python that compiles to C
<kulelu88> is that the same though? Cython doesn't sound fun
<gremble> Python from python.org is reference python implemented in C. So that also compiles to C
<superfly> Well, Cython takes Python, converts it to C, compiles it, and makes it a C-exension for Python
<superfly> so you can write your code in Python (or even in C-like Python for better optimisation), but have the speed of C
<gremble> That is quite neat
<superfly> I've never used it, never really needed to
<gremble> I might be better off just writing the C insted
<gremble> instead*
<gremble> xD
<kulelu88> that's my gripe too gremble . Thus, my quest for Python at the low level
<kulelu88> did you guys write your own compiler for the embedded device? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: no. we use GCC
<gremble> This ipython notebook even has the unfortunate way of making plots a new window like matlab. Probably to let engineers feel at home
<gremble> Luckily there are no semi-colon's though
<superfly> Time for me to hit the hay folks. Night!
<gremble> Cheers superfly 
<kulelu88> cheers
<gremble> kulelu88: Why are you learning python? :o
<kulelu88> ehh, I think I am at the implementation level now . no more learning for loops for me :/ 
<kulelu88> gremble: is jy n bietjie dronk?
<gremble> I don't believe so, why? I do remeber that you are a programmer or do some sort of programming, just curious as to why something new
<kulelu88> I'm confused by the "why something new" part. Is that a reference to "why do you want a low level python?" ??
<gremble> No python. I don't recall you being a python dev? (But it is possible that I have had a concussion in my sleep and am suddenly retarded, because I've been mentally slow the entire day)
<kulelu88> Python is my go-to language. 
<kulelu88> I was building a bot in it
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> TIL
<gremble> my bad
<kulelu88> TIL I also just found out what TIL is
<gremble> xD
<gremble> This machine learning stuff is fun
<kulelu88> I think I'm going to try installing Vala and Genie via docker in a little while
<gremble> Right now I am just doing mathematical modelling in python
<gremble> But it is pretty cool :o
<kulelu88> you can earn about $80 per hour (with the right company) doing data science work
<gremble> If I can do it remotely that would be amazing
<kulelu88> you need a bit of experience though. granted, YOU probably don't, but someone will say you do
<gremble> I probably do anyway
<gremble> But the internet is full of data
<gremble> And I am full of science
<gremble> :D
<gremble> Besides, I am so I can find a researcher at UP that could also do with an RE that can do some data manipulation
<gremble> RA* Research assistant
<kulelu88> I know a guy
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> Haha As soon as I can model the shit out of everything, ima hit you up
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> I need to try this out also. Data science is fun. I'd like to make economic models
<kulelu88> My first project would be "The nerd hot babe detector"
<kulelu88> *"The (made for nerds) hot babe detector"
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> A corollary is the crazy girl detector
<kulelu88> or "based on how hot she is, here is the probability of her being vain"
<gremble> That sounds more like data science
<gremble> Although you would have to find an objective definition of "hotness"
<kulelu88> lucky there's no opposite genders lurking here, otherwise they'd tweet about us being bros here :D
<kulelu88> I think based on weight, height, hair colour, we could classify woman who *may* be attractive
<kulelu88> oh and bust
<gremble> Well, that should be a clear indication that it is a bad idea 
<gremble> xD
<kulelu88> *women
<gremble> wow
<gremble> It is quite late already
<gremble> :o
<gremble> I'm going to bounce
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-25
<Kilos> morning all
<mekiss> Morning
<Kilos> hi mekiss 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mekiss> Hey Kilos, thanks. I'm that guy you where chatting with yesterday 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the new ubuntu user
<Kilos> have you been successful
<Kilos> i actually saw you go offline last night
<mekiss> yeah...had questions about how to install ubuntu server you guys helped me out. 
<Kilos> i hope everything worked, you know more than me
<Kilos> im a greeter bot
<mekiss> oh nice, I havent started installing it yet, my wifi battery died and I lost my charger
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well you know where we are and we here most of the time
<Kilos> you welcome to hang here 24/7
<mekiss> And I appreciate that :). I'll always be here too
<Kilos> cool, all my waking hours are here
<mekiss> Thats awesome. I'm busy downloading different flavours of Ubuntu for my friends and family
<Kilos> get one of them to try kubuntu
<Kilos> i am still using 14.04 because it is long term support
<mekiss> Kubuntu 14.04?
<Kilos> bit yes
<Kilos> very bulletproof
<mekiss> for real? thats what I want
<mekiss> Need actually
<Kilos> imo its the best
<Kilos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Kilos> there must be a 14.04.1 and maybe a 14.04.2
<Kilos> im not sure when .2 is released
<mekiss> Nice. I decided to go full ubuntu, dumping windows for good. I also started introducing ubuntu to my friends and family, my younger sister and a friend run only Ubuntu on their machines and they love it
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> tell them any help needed is right here
<mekiss> Will do so Kilos
<Kilos> where did you get such a clever sister?
<Kilos> shame on you
<mekiss> Lol hahaha thats why I decided to go full ubuntu
<Kilos> clever girl
<mekiss> She's 12 and I want her to be exposed to all of this, and to start developing on Ubuntu as well
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> is she on ubuntu or kubuntu
<mekiss> Ubuntu
<Kilos> i think kde has more tools built in already
<Kilos> if you go kubuntu then you use quassel or konversation for irc
<Kilos> hexchat is for unity peeps
<mekiss> Ok. So KDE is Kubuntu and Unity for Ubuntu, whats the difference?
<Kilos> the gui
<mekiss> Oh
<Kilos> totally different
<Kilos> kde is a bit of a learning curve , but once you settle in you wont change
<Kilos> it just does everything better
<mekiss> Yeah. This will be my time trying anything but Ubuntu
<Kilos> i liked unity as well but had probs often
<Kilos> ive been onkde now for a year
<Kilos> my daughter tried unity and loved it
<Kilos> my son loves kde
<mekiss> Wow I'm sure you so proud
<Kilos> yeah, my son uses kde from a flash drive to repair his clients pcs
<mekiss> I have'nt ran into issues with Ubuntu yet but since I'm going full scale I'll see for myself
<Kilos> but my daughter has to use win7 for her audio recordings equipment and her tablet she draws on
<Kilos> 14.04 unity must be pretty stable by now
<mekiss> Man that is so awesome, at first I installed it as a back door for my files if windows crashes  
<Kilos> lol
<mekiss> Your son is a genius
<Kilos> nono you learn quick
<mekiss> My friend is an artist so I told him about ubuntu studio and he is eager to try it
<Kilos> you can install full ubuntu systems on a flash and boot from any pc and have your system right there with you
<mekiss> Thats what I did when I installed ubuntu server, though it was intentional, it did not boot without my flash
<Kilos> i gave up with windows and its crashes and malware and virus probs after 2 years or less on a pc
<mekiss> meant it was not intentional
<Kilos> you can do wonderful things with linux
<mekiss> True, I got tired of fighting with viruses before I have to use my computer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in ubuntu you just need to install gufw then you safe 
<Kilos> set to allow only outgoing
<Kilos> then clever bad peeps cant hack in even
<mekiss> Wow should install it on every machine
<Kilos> its a tiny package and easy to set up
<Kilos> you can guess i love ubuntu hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i am totally hooked
<mekiss> Lol haha I can relate
<mekiss> You are married to it
<mekiss> But its a wonderful unity to have lol
<Kilos> lol
<mekiss> So how did you know about Ubuntu?
<Kilos> i asked around what can one do to not have virus probs and a neighbour gave me a 8.04 cd
<mekiss> lol 
<Kilos> those days ubuntu was lots of work
<mekiss> I can imagine the learning curve, didnt you feel like it was too much
<Kilos> i batylled because i knew nearly nothing about pcs
<Kilos> but the guys invited me here from the ubuntu mailing list and ive been here since
<mekiss> Wow how long have you been here?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> since 8.10
<Kilos> 8.04 i couldnt get to work with a cell phone
<mekiss> mmm those where the early days
<mekiss> I'm going offline, I should be back around 11 or 12 to start the installation
<mekiss> Bye for now!
<Kilos> go well
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> only 15°c max today here, sigh
<MaNI> does anyone know a 'multi airline' flight search for south africa that doesn't suck?
<MaNI> i.e. something like travelstart.co.za except they ruined that one
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where you wanna go
<MaNI> cpt<>jhb
<Kilos> only one i know that flew recently is 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> that guys down there thats been scarce for months
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> padroni
<Kilos> kept thinking of midori
<MaNI> the problem is there are now at least 6 airline to choose from and 2 airports in JHB, most of those airlines don't let you easily search for multiple dates so it's 6*2*4 searches just to try narrow down best flight
<MaNI> travelstart at least search both JHB airports and all airports at once
<MaNI> so you just have to search multiple dates (because they removed the +-3 day search)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> fight with them
<MaNI> I don't know why web developers always make web pages less usable
<MaNI> its like some plague
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> because they not linux peeps
<MaNI> it works too well, quickly lets change the graphics and remove half the functionality in the process!
<mekiss> Load Shedding :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mekiss> I was about to install then lights went off
<Kilos> sigh
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Symmetria> my bachelor party tonight
 * Symmetria is nervous :P I have no idea what my psycho friends are planning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb soon
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Trixar_za> Enjoy Symmetria - also congrats on your future marriage
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> i forgot one can close a popup that shows pc working so i couldnt see text here
<Kilos> mekiss  you winning
<Trixar_za> Playing Final Fantasy IX in the background :P
<mekiss> Yes I installed ubuntu successfully and now I'm going to install LAMP Applications
<Kilos> cool, you done updates?
<mekiss> Yes I am updating it now
<Kilos> using the update manager
<Kilos> you will see most guys here use the terminal for nearly everything
<Kilos> 2 simple commands
<mekiss> Lol yeah I like the terminal as well, teaching myself how I to use it
<Kilos> just write down the commands the guys use
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mekiss> Thanks let me do that
<mekiss> Question, on my machine I have two hard drives but none of them appear under devices. How do I make them appear under devices?
<Kilos> what is on them
<Kilos> are you using kde?
<mekiss> One is the OS the other has nothing, I'm using Unity
<Kilos> in unity they should show on the panel on the left
<Kilos> im busy setting unity up so i can see what you seeing
<mekiss> exactly, but they don't show
<Kilos> on your left tick on the button or icon called files
<Kilos> it will show then name when you hover the mouse over it
<Kilos> the name
<mekiss> I did open folders then went to Computer but nothing but installation files. 
<Kilos> you sure the second drive is connected
<Kilos> try running lshw in terminal
<mekiss> Yes, during the installation I had to choose the drives I should install in
<mekiss> Ok
<Kilos> it will show all hardware
<mekiss> Yes I can see all the hard dries
<mekiss> drives
<Kilos> i dont know what you see the second one as
<Kilos> but try sudo mount /device/sdb
<Kilos> or sdb1
<mekiss> There's no indication of primary or slave, let me run that command
<Kilos> if it is sdb it will show on the panel
<mekiss> Logical name: /dev/sdb
<Kilos> if im slow its because im watching rugby with my daughter
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> sometimes you need to use /dev/sdb1
<mekiss>  Ok
<mekiss> It says cant find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stickyboy> I converted an ext4 md RAID1 to btrfs last night.
<stickyboy> Can I get a round of applause?
<Kilos> lol i dont even know what that is
<Kilos> oh you raiding the 2 drives?
<Kilos> do they then still show as individual drives
<Kilos> ive never done that
<mekiss> Yes I wanna do that
<Kilos> reason?
<stickyboy> btrfs manages the drives. It's a logical volume manager. :D
<stickyboy> mekiss: Are these two drives new or something
<mekiss> One is only 350Gigs the other is 1TB
<stickyboy> ?
<mekiss> new and old respectively
<mekiss> Both drives logical names are the same
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> mekiss: Sorry, as in, do they have data on them already or you want to re-format them?
<mekiss> they have nothing on them
<Kilos> are they formtatted
<mekiss> Yes
<Kilos> ok open gparted
<Kilos> it will see whats going on in there
<Kilos> stickyboy  knows more he admins many servers
<mekiss> R0d3rt
<mekiss> the second drive is unallocated
<Kilos> in gparted?
<mekiss> Yes
<Kilos> then its easy to fix
<mekiss> :)
<Kilos> tick one it so it lights up
<Kilos> then tick partitions at the top
<Kilos> and it will give options for it
<Kilos> learn to use gparted ell before you start ticking all the top buttons
<mekiss> Yes, I see options 
<Kilos> ticking wrong ones can cause you to lose everything
<mekiss> Let me read about it online
<Kilos> what are the options
<Kilos> new is one i think
<mekiss> New is disabled, its delete, format to and manage flags
<Kilos> format to
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> do you want that drive as a secong bootable drive maybe
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> second
<mekiss> No its not, the new options is enabled but a partition table is required
<gremble> And a filesystem
<mekiss> So I'm creating a partition table
<Kilos> thyen tick new
<mekiss> File system is unallocated 
<Kilos> did you tick new
<Kilos> then it will allocate it as something
<mekiss> Yes, but it needs a partition table first
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> do you want to use it for storage?
<mekiss> Yes
<Kilos> then just use the whole thing as one large partition
<Kilos> or two or three
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> to name the drive storge
<mekiss> Ok the partition table needs a partition type
<Kilos> where it says mount point type in /storage
<gremble> MBR is the old one with BIOS, GPT is the modern partition type
<gremble> I suggest trying to see whether GPT is the correct one for you
<Kilos> ty gremble 
<gremble> Although I am not sure as to whether different drives should have the same partition type
<gremble> But probably not
<gremble> maaz weather
<Maaz> gremble: What?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  foecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> gremble: Saturday: Clear. High: 17° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 19° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Monday: Clear. High: 19° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 20° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 24° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Thursday: Clear. High:
<Maaz> 24° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Friday: Clear. High: 19° C., Friday Night: Cle…
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Saturday: Clear. High: 17° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 2° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 19° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Monday: Clear. High: 19° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 20° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 6° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 24° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 24°
<Maaz> C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Friday: Clear. High: 19° C., Friday Night: Clear…
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you too fast
<gremble> It's going to be cold as tits tonight
<Kilos> already is here
<gremble> Yes, my phone says that it is 16 though. It's not supposed to be this cold when it is 16
<gremble> I think it is the moisture cooling it off
<Kilos> yeah breeze over moisture
<gremble> Ah the weather people say it is 12.8
<Kilos> sjoe
<stickyboy> mekiss: If you're on Ubuntu 14.04 or newer, go with GPT. :P
<stickyboy> And use gdisk on the command line. Advanced, but winning. :P
<gremble> or parted
<gremble> I heard that parted is easier to use
<gremble> stickyboy: do you know if you have to have the 1007KiB at the beginning of a storage drive like you need to have for the bootable one?
<gremble> My windows machine really doesn't like getting the power turned off while it is hibernating
<gremble> xD
<MaNI> huh, thats pretty much what hibernating is for, you don't mean sleeping?
<gremble> Yes, sleeping. My bad
<gremble> Anyone familiar with using containers?
<MaNI> define 'containers', lxc, docker?
<gremble> I assume as much. I don't even know enough to ask the right questions. I want to install anaconda on my machine without it actually being on my machine. So in my head, installing it on a container makes more sense
<gremble> Whatever that may be
<MaNI> I've briefly used lxc and haven't touched docker so not sure how much help I can be there, I usually just use kvm vms for everything :p
<gremble> I don't know of a full vms would work for me, since I only have like 2gb ram to work with
<stickyboy> gremble: parted's gpt support is deprecated.
<stickyboy> So only use that if you're going to do MBR partitions.
<stickyboy> gremble: Regarding the 1007KiB... I believe you're talking about aligning partitions to the hardware sectors?
<stickyboy> gdisk does that automatically, yes.
<stickyboy> You don't "have" to, but you definitely want to, or writes will be unaligned.
<stickyboy> I've never paid much attention since gdisk does it automatically. :P
<MaNI> 2gb is not a lot :(
<MaNI> normally I would tell you about shared pages and how extra vms take up less memory than you might think, but yeah with 2gb lxc is probably a better bet :p
<mekiss> Ok thanks guys it worked.
<mekiss> Um I applied GPT and chose ext4
<gremble> I will go have a look. Thank you Maaz 
<gremble> MaNI
<mekiss> kilos the hard drive shows 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> well done
<mekiss> Yeah thanks for the help all, I was in the dark there
<Kilos> we going off in 30 mins
<Kilos> so ill see you all tomorrow if power cuts
<Kilos> there is another tool in unity that works well with drives
<Kilos> disk utility
<Kilos> or just disks, im not sure
<mekiss> Ok I'll check it out, see you soon
<Kilos> we lose power in a few minutes
<Kilos> so night all . if i disappear
<Kilos> sleep warm
<gremble> Loadshedding was this morning, wasn't it?
<mekiss> Night sleep warm 
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> Oh, apparently he lives just far enough to not be in my loadshedding area
<gremble> '
<gremble> superfly: www.oreilly.com/programming/free/files/functional-programming-python.pdf
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> I am watching the pilot episode of QI. It's amazing
<Cryterion_> watching BareFoot atm while configuring a server
<Squirm> Evening
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<magespawn> hey Squirm gremble 
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<Squirm> 'lo magespawn
<Squirm> Plans for tomorrow?
<magespawn> stay in bed, seems like a good one for now, sunday, and we are expecting cold weather
<gremble> I did that today
<gremble> It was amazing
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> will also try to get through some more of coding lessons
<gremble> What are you learning?
<magespawn> i bought a whole load of courses on stack social, php, python, ruby, html, css 
<gremble> Oh nice
<magespawn> started with the basic php first
<magespawn> most of them are on Udemy, they have a android app that allows you to download the videos to watch offline
<magespawn> so that works out nicely
<gremble> It sounds quite nice 
<Squirm> Python is a good one
<magespawn> i like the way yu can use all of those together, each seems to have strengths
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<gremble> Cheers magespawn 
<Squirm> html and css are good if you want to make websites look pretty :)
<Squirm> cheers
<superfly> impossible. PHP has no strengths. 
<Squirm> superfly: agreed
<Squirm> :P
<magespawn> it has one
<Squirm> But it was my first language :D
<Squirm> and I needed to learn it
<magespawn> well at least that i can think of
<Squirm> Have to use it now days
<magespawn> Squirm: that is my reasoning too
<Squirm> magespawn: depends. I'd have been happy just learning python
<magespawn> there are too many programmes etc written in PHP for me to ignore it, poor reason perhaps, but there we go
<magespawn> now, before my modem dies, good night
<superfly> It is better to learn python first. When you learn a real language after PHP, you have to unlearn so much rubbish. 
<gremble> You should learn PHP and then C. 
<gremble> You will be trying to debug so many segfaults :D
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-26
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<stickyboy> Anyone got Apple Music?
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi gremble and others
<stickyboy> gremble: Sup
<Kios> ai1
<Kios> ai!as well
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> inetpro, is your away thing broken?
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos->  cloaks missing
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> The shed is being loaded
 * superfly wonders if Kilos is thinking 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thinking how i used to setup hexchat ya
<superfly> I never got a comment about my comment, so I was wondering if you were confused 
<Kilos> having a system work for a year lets you forget what you used to do every now and again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have 14.04 unity flavour running on T410 alongside win 7 and 14.04 kde
<Kilos> nice and fast little lappy
<Kilos> better with usb mouse though
<Kilos> i need some advice please, they say skype to skype calls are free
<Kilos> what does it do to your 3g data bundle
<Kilos> and if it uses your data is that on incoming as well as outgoing calls
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> On both
<gremble> Since they require data transfer
<gremble> So anything that sends/receives packets costs money/data
<Kilos> so all these other things like viber and fring are the same
<gremble> Yup
<Kilos> so where does the free bit come in
<gremble> Nothing is "free". You may not pay for the service, but you still have to pay your ISP for their service
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> but
<Kilos>  next 
<gremble> It is like the mechanic doesn't charge you for fixing your car, but you still have to pay for the petrol to drive there
<Kilos> it will be cheaper than using airtime right
<gremble> That I don't know. I think so
<Kilos> the voip thing
<Squirm> Kilos: I looked at it... Let me find the site
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<gremble> Vodafone did try and make VoIP something like R15/MB, but I don't know whether they succeeded
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> 40Mb-50Mb per hour
<Kilos> R15 a meg
<Kilos> oh thats not too bad
<Squirm> so * that by per Mb cost
<Kilos> oi
<Squirm> But if you have a good connection, Skype ups the quality
<Squirm> so it's an estimate
<Squirm> Kilos: How much do you pay for data?
<Kilos> R199 for 3g
<Squirm> R0.06 per Mb
<Kilos> i foned the other day and used R50 in less than an hour
<Squirm> Maaz: 0.06*60
<Maaz> Squirm: 3.6
<Squirm> No way
<Squirm> R3.6 per hour? LIES
<Kilos> i foned aus
<Squirm> My calcualtion must be off
<Kilos> oh you not talking to me
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> How much did the call cost?
<Kilos> R51
<Kilos> i dont know where to see the time
<Squirm> Open Skype
<Squirm> is there a history tab?
<Squirm> I have a history tab on osx
<Kilos> nono i used fone
<Squirm> Or, open the chat window, sometimes it shows you in the chat
<Squirm> Oh
<Squirm> Which phone?
<Kilos> cell and airtime
<Kilos> old nokia
<Squirm> Hit the green call button once
<Squirm> Should bring up the call log?
<Kilos> no brought up a code from telegram
<Kilos> cloeared that then it said no calls when i hit green button again
<Kilos> says no numbers
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> this thing dont record any of that 
<Kilos> must be turned off or something
<Kilos> last call
<Kilos> 28 mins 14 secs
<Kilos> 51/28
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  51/28
<Maaz> Kilos: 1.82142857143
<Kilos> Maaz  28/51
<Maaz> Kilos: 0.549019607843
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> Evening Everyone
<Squirm> Kilos: looks like Skype might be better
<Squirm> Skype to Skype though
<Squirm> Skype to landline will cost the same as a local landline call+data charge
<Squirm> R2pm though
<Cryterion> anyone know the new telkom huawei routers?
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hiya gremble
<gremble> We had one. I don't know if it was a "new" one, but fairly nice none the less
<gremble> Only issue I had was connecting to it with netctl. But I suspect that is because netctl is shitty
<Cryterion> Prefer their old one, you have decent port forwarding options, on this new one you can only do it via NAT, which isn't working
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Cryterion> if I put my inet ip into address, I get the gateway login screen, not the forward to web server, grrrr
<Cryterion> Hiya Squirm and Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Squirm> Hey Cryterion
<Squirm> I don't know you do I?
<Squirm> Well, do you recognise my nick?
<Cryterion> Yes, you been here awhile, as I have, we probably haven't formally met yet
<Squirm> Hmmm.. No.. I knew that nick from another server a few years back
<Cryterion> Few years could be many years for me, been along time since I've used irc everyday since the late 90's until a few months ago again
<Squirm> No...
<Squirm> But now I see your real name is different
<Squirm> Never mind
<Squirm> I knew a Cryterion fron Centurion is about 2007ish
<Squirm> Interested in where the nickname came from then?
<Cryterion> hmmm, wasn't me then
<Squirm> Nope
<Cryterion> I started using this nick about 25 years ago as a screen name, have since, and was prob mainly cause it was just different
<Cryterion> used cryterion instead of criterion
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> emacs is amazing *-*
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> vim ftw!
<inetpro> http://mrozekma.com/editor-learning-curve.png
<Squirm> gremble: It's hard to learn :/
<Squirm> As that link suggests, actually
<inetpro> Squirm: maybe a bit hard to begin with but very quick to learn
<Squirm> I've stuck with Atom for now
<Squirm> Editing bash, python and YAML files
<Squirm> so I should be ok
 * inetpro tried emacs several times
<Squirm> A few of our devs use it
 * Cryterion doesn't see nano in that graph :(
<inetpro> I just keep going back to vim/vi because it's the one thing you'll find on just about every *nix environment
<MaNI> nano!
<gremble> MaNI: Nano and emacs have similar commands
<gremble> Also, I am learning lisp as well. This makes emacs less terrible :P
<Squirm> inetpro: I use vim when I edit on a remote server. But we use ansible and config management, so it's often just wit my editor on my local machine
<Squirm> so between vim and atom, I do everything
<gremble> I like vim a lot, but so far I am having more fun and being more productive in emacs. I just need to get the movement keys down. They're still weird. I am thinking about trying evil
 * inetpro should learn to do ansible
<Squirm> Yeah
<Squirm> It's where the YAML comes in
<Cryterion> yeah MaNI, I use nano for basics
<MaNI> I don't trust any program where ctrl+c doesn't exit
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> or ctrl+x
<MaNI> :p
<Kilos> i like nano
<Kilos> all i can use
<inetpro> MaNI: uh, you also one of those who press the reset button to exit vim?
<Kilos> hehe
<MaNI> haha, nah I know how to use vim
<MaNI> I just find it annoying when people redefine such fundamental basic operating rules
<MaNI> certain things should be obeyed :p
 * inetpro prefers to make double sure about changes in any file
<inetpro> too easy to make mistakes with a basic editor like nano without noticing it
<gremble> If you want a random string you have a noob try and exit ed
<inetpro> config management is definitely the better way to do it
<inetpro> haha, I used to enjoy ed and ex at some point
<Squirm> Never heard of it
<Squirm> Kilos: it took a while. But vim is better than nano
<Kilos> for those that can learn it yeah
<Kilos> for the few things i need to chnge nano works great
<Squirm> Kilos: 
<Squirm> http://hdwallpapers.cat/wallpaper/linux_cheat_sheet_wallpaper_nmap_vim_ssh_hd-wallpaper-619059.jpg
<Kilos> change
<Squirm> check the vim section
<Cryterion> ctrl+x doesn't work on vim ctrl+\ does, but nano is easy
<Squirm> The only thing that it doesn't mention, is use esc to change modes
<Squirm> Kilos: Also, sometimes helps setting an image like that as your wallpaper :)
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Seriously
<Kilos> no man i dont need to learn more stuffs
<Kilos> yes it will help having it as a wall paper i agree
<Kilos> if i fiddled in files lots i would try it 
<Cryterion> def gonna put it up as well
<inetpro> sudo apt-get install vim-runtime && vimtutor
<Kilos> i only ever change 2 files
<Squirm> Kilos: vimtutor!
<Squirm> vimtutor is great!
<Kilos> and one for sound
<Squirm> Cryterion: when you're learning, it's fantastic
 * Cryterion goes to look
<Kilos> nono i tried vim tutor
<Squirm> Even just to recall
<Cryterion> Yeah, learnt today you can't rename files
<Squirm> tbh - I've never used it :D
<Cryterion> but you move them to the new filename
<Squirm> Well. Used commands once or twice, but never set it as my bg
<Squirm> Cryterion: indeed
<Squirm> Sam thing
<gremble> Technically that is what a move is on linux
<gremble> You don't change the location of the file
<Cryterion> yip, just the terminology is different
<gremble> Just its name in the directory structure
<Squirm> Yep
<Squirm> Cryterion: then have a look at the difference between a symlink and a hardlink
<gremble> Tea and toast with syrup. Now I am ready for the day
<Squirm> Nice
<Kilos> syruo is lekker
<Squirm> Wait... gremble... The day?
<Kilos> tate and lyles is the best
<Kilos> but expensive
<gremble> I don't have to get up at 5 tomorrow. That means I still have a couple of hours of work that I get to do
<Squirm> Cryterion: I could probably list my few most used commands
<Squirm> Wel.. my favourite
<gremble> ls
<gremble> :P
<Squirm> less +F
<Squirm> ssh -L
<Squirm> dig
<Squirm> ps
<Squirm> killall
<Squirm> well, ps aux
<Squirm> and killall processID
<Squirm> no wait, killall processBIN
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> and du -h and df -h
<gremble> ps aux is like htop for masochistic people
<Squirm> gremble: I always use it with grep though
<Squirm> and I use htop and top to check the box
<Squirm> oh and tar zxf and tar zcf
<gremble> One day I will learn grep xD
<Squirm> zxf to extract and zcf to create
<Squirm> gremble: the nice thing, is you can grep for words
<gremble> Perhaps when we are doing Regular expressions in discrete structures
<Squirm> ps aux | grep apache
<Squirm> ps aux | grep nginx
<Squirm> ps aux | grep java
<Squirm> etc
<gremble> Yup. Just tried that with emacs
<Squirm> With that cheat sheet I pasted. The only commands I don't use, are Netcat and Nmap(used some of Nmap)
<Squirm> Otherwise, I use the others almost weekly
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<superfly> Squirm: when you're extracting with tar you don't need to specify the type. It will automatically detect from the file name 
<Squirm> superfly: that's interesting
<Squirm> Thanks
 * superfly is also old-school and still uses -xf
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I'd probably still carry on doing it
<Squirm> But it's good to know
<Squirm> every now and again I use gunzip
<Squirm> But it's not often
<inetpro> Squirm: with egrep you can grep for multiple patterns at once 
<inetpro> eg: ps aux | egrep "apache|nginx|java"
<superfly> And I recently started using vim properly. Use the right plugins and vim is AMAZING
<Squirm> superfly: vim has plugins?
<Squirm> I;ve never looked
<Squirm> I've*
<superfly> Yebo
<gremble> That is what is exciting about NeoVim
<gremble> Better plugin system
<superfly> Look up oh-my-vim
<gremble> Even async
<Squirm> superfly: will do
<superfly> And while you're at it, install zsh and oh-my-zsh
<gremble> ^
<Squirm> superfly: I have...
<gremble> I second that :P
<Squirm> zsh something
<superfly> And stop using bash 
<Squirm> zprezto
<Squirm> Meant to be a little quicker
<superfly> Squirm: not talking directly to you, more just to the channel on general 
<superfly> *im
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> kk
<superfly> *in
<Squirm> But yes, zsh is good
<Squirm> Not sure who uses a Mac here, but I've been using a iTerm for a while. But then I found TotalTerminal :D There is a linux version nuvolari recommended to me
<superfly> The oh-my-vim install script doesn't work correctly at the moment, thanks to the version of virtualenv it downloads, but come ask me and I'll get you up and running 
<Squirm> But alas, osx
<gremble> Can't you get unix stuff running on osx through brew, or does it have to be prebuilt and specially packaged?
<gremble> (I have no idea how those things work)
<Squirm> gremble: It depends. Not everything is on brew
<gremble> Ah
<superfly> gremble: there's homebrew and MacPorts because of that. 
<Squirm> More of the common sourceforge packages are
<Squirm> Not everything though :
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> But it's pretty good
<Squirm> and as simple as apt-get
<superfly> Ya
<gremble> Or pacman -S
<Squirm> Haven't had to use MacPorts uet
<gremble> :P
<Squirm> yet*
<Squirm> As simple as a linux package manager*
<gremble> xD
<superfly> I've used MacPorts, and it's slightly more like Portage
<MaNI> my experience
<Squirm> gremble: pick a linux application you'd like on brew?(not sure if you have a mac)
<MaNI> macports/brew etc. are okay but expect lots of things to not work or only half work
<gremble> I don't have a mac
<gremble> I have a really old compaq
<gremble> :P
<MaNI> its not well maintained like portage or any other proper linux distro
<Squirm> gremble: then pick something?
<superfly> For some of the stuff I needed to recompile it, so now everything I install using MacPorts is compiled 
<gremble> Uhm. urxvt-256color
<gremble> rxvt*
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> Well that's not there :D
<gremble> That is a shame
<gremble> That is one of the best terminal emulators
<gremble> :P
<Squirm> gremble: Just found this: http://braumeister.org/
<Squirm> But if it's there, it's easy to install
<Squirm> Well. I should have been in bed a while ago, but it's been interesting
<Squirm> Cheers all
 * Squirm makes his hot water bottle
<Squirm> CT is still coldish :/
<Squirm> Even after the sun today
<gremble> It is freezing in PTA
<gremble> Cheers Squirm 
<gremble> 9.8degC atm
<MaNI> takes more than 2 days of sun to get rid of the damp ground
<MaNI> hope these aren't the only 2 days of sun we have in the next few weeks, I may have missed my only chance to install my solar panels :/
<Cryterion> MaNi sunny next 3 days in dbn
<MaNI> mon/tue apparently still sunny here in CT
<MaNI> but we will see
<gremble> Man up and do it in the rain
<gremble> :P
<MaNI> don't know how long it will take the aluminium people to fix their mistake - they delived steel to me on friday instead of aluminium, dissapointing stuff :p
<MaNI> heh I'm not scared of rain, but I'm scared of my roof even when its sunny its quite slippery 
<gremble> You don't need your legs to use a computer, just make sure you land correctly
<Cryterion> use rope, tie properly so you don't end up hanging yourself
<MaNI> hehe
<gremble> "This safery harnass is tied securely to my neck and testicles. Now I will be to scared to fall."
<MaNI> knowing my luck I'll trip on the rope
<gremble> Oh superfly, did you see the link that I posted for you? :P
<MaNI> still can't believe they delivered the wrong metal
<Cryterion> send it back rusted :)
<MaNI> I keep trying to convince myself that I'm mistaken, and that aluminium which rusts red and attracts magnets does exist, but I just can't do it :p
<Cryterion> I ordered MS once, then got told to collect it from a SS only supplier!, realised the f-up then and wouldn't collect
<MaNI> I guess I should have noticed when they were offloading, but it was raining hard and lots of other chaos was going on 
<gremble> Do they have to come pick it up again?
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> well they aren't open on weekends
<MaNI> so fighting that out is tomorrow mornings fun
<Cryterion> Did the quote say Alu?
<MaNI> yes
<Cryterion> Invoice?
<MaNI> also, I think the delivery boys just loaded the wrong thing, they are a steel place so they're probably not used to obscure orders
<Cryterion> so shouldn't be hard to argue
<Cryterion> you just presenting the f-up
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> I imagine it should be okay, though never know for sure, people can be weird 
<Cryterion> true
<Cryterion> what steel co did you order from, I normally get alu through hulamin
<MaNI> crawford steel (aspect)
<Cryterion> hmm, don't know them
<MaNI> couldn't find any helpful aluminium places in the area, I don't order metal often
<superfly> gremble: I did, just haven't had the opportunity to download it 
<superfly> gremble: thanks 
<MaNI> halumin, will remember for next time :p
<MaNI> *hulamin
<Cryterion> ok, well hope all goes well tomorrow, try "kmg" next time, as they're the now the country wide Alu distributor
<Cryterion> hulamin/stalcor are now kmg, kulungile metals group
<superfly> MaNI: once it's all up and running, I might have to come and visit you. 
<MaNI> hehe
<MaNI> I'll create a guide book or something
<Cryterion> anyway, goodnight everyone
<MaNI> Cryterion, I don't suppose you've ever encountered something equivalent to http://www.we-llc.com/products/weeb-washer
<MaNI> oh you're off, nevermind then :p
<Cryterion> best bet kmg, or get them laser-cut and bent
<Cryterion> it's part of the alu products, so kmg would be best off shelf
<MaNI> hehe, okay thanks, goodnight ;)
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-25
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<nsnzero> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi nsnzero superfly inetpro andrewlsd chesedo paddatrapper Sicelo theblazehen and other lurkers
<anton_may> ellooooo
<nsnzero> flush them out 
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> /nick other_lurkers
<thatgraemeguy> morning :-)
<Kilos> hahah hi there thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> morning paddatrapper, thatgraemeguy, Kilos, nsnzero anton_may
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<anton_may> Morning superfly
<Kilos> hi yolo-bro 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh its zipper
<Kilos> and urbanslug
<anton_may> lol
<yolo-bro> Kilos: Hello
<yolo-bro> lol
<Kilos> i go do chores
<anton_may> in the snow :o brave man
<Kilos> sshhhhh
<Kilos> woolly sheep dont get cold
<Kilos> its just the sucker that lets them out that suffers
<Kilos> sigh not even any sun showing
<anton_may> lol
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<chesedo> morning Kilos paddatrapper nsnzero anton_may thatgraemeguy superfly zipper and others 
<anton_may> Mornings chesedo
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<chesedo> morning dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> chesedo: How are you?
<chesedo> great thanks and self dlPhreak
<chesedo> *?
<dlPhreak> Pretty good thanks
<dlPhreak> You're from PTA right, chesedo ?
<Kilos> power gone with the wind
<Kilos> wbb
<chesedo> dlPhreak: yes
<dlPhreak> Are you part of PLUG?
<chesedo> dlPhreak: nope (or atleast i do not think that i'm on the mailing list)
<dlPhreak> chesedo: Do you perhaps know how many people actively attend PLUG gatherings?
<chesedo> dlPhreak: no, did not even know they had any...
<dlPhreak> That's no surprise given that their home page looks like it fell throught time from 1997..
<superfly> they are mostly on Google Groups
<superfly> actually, sorry, I'm thinking of GTPUG
<inetpro> good mornings
<dlPhreak> Hi inetpro 
<Kilos> sigh
<dlPhreak> En nou Kilos ?
<Kilos> power cuts as usual
<Kilos> power blows away with the wind
<dlPhreak> That sucks.
<theblazehen> Well. Looks like you can't easily boot a 4.7.0 kernel on a galaxy note 2.. Might need to recompile glibc or something maybe as well? I just did the kernel, and don't use loadable modules, so that shouldn't be an issue
<nsnzero> theblazehen: what are you trying to do ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: upgrade the kernel to at least 3.12 (currently 3.10.64 IIRC?), so I can run lxd
<theblazehen> Otherwise I might be able to do lxc now
<theblazehen> I think 3.0.64 actually
<theblazehen> I just copied the config from https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412, pasted it in by new kernel source, enabled namespaces etc and then built it
<theblazehen> >"make randconfig"  Create a ./.config file by setting symbol
<theblazehen> 			   values to random values.
<theblazehen> Sounds like a great idea!
<nsnzero> correct me if i am wrong - but isnt cynogenmod using an  android kernel - not linux ? 
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: What was that cheap domain name company you were talking about a while ago?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Android kernel = linux with some fancy settings
<theblazehen> paddatrapper: Was it namecheap.com?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Sounds familiar. Thanks
<nsnzero> theblazehen: you want to put linux onto a note 2 ?  
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. Display is broken
<theblazehen> has a quad core 1.6 GHz CPU, and 2 GB ram
<theblazehen> might as well put it to some use
<theblazehen> And nice to test things on other architectures
<theblazehen> Like this fun zsh thing: killzsh(){if true; then killzsh; fi};killzsh
<theblazehen> git bisect shows different results depending on gcc -O levels on linux amd64
<theblazehen> And doesn't crash at all on freebsd
<theblazehen> amd64 as well
<theblazehen> Wanna try arm as well
<anton_may> Has anybody run this script? It adds 7ms delay for network packets
<anton_may> tc qdisc add dev eno2 root netem delay 7ms
<nsnzero> theblazehen: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171383 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: ubtuntu touch on a note 2
<nsnzero> theblazehen: hope it helps
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I know about it. It didn't boot a few years back (at least not to GUI), but the kernel is still too old for lxd. Even too old for plain lxc. I've managed to kill off most of android after I set up the chroot, and I've at least got a kernel that can do lxc on gentoo. IIRC ubuntu touch doesn't have a really nice userland either, just a little better than android. Was pretty much, oh I can't just use systemd/openrc/upstart 
<theblazehen> directly.. Hmm. Maybe I can at least do containers on ubuntu touch, and just not touch the host os. Looks like that
<theblazehen> 's not gonna work
<theblazehen> But got a sshd on gentoo running
<theblazehen> So I boot up android, then have a script that adb shell's in to android, starts the usb nic, configures it to run a dhcp client (have it bridged to my normal network on the other end), start the gentoo container, and then kill pretty much everything android.
<ra1v3n> Hello
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<Kilos> Maaz nickometer ra1v3n
<Maaz> Kilos: ra1v3n is 99.4% lame
<nsnzero> theblazehen: thats beyond my tinkering 
<Kilos> yeh very hard to type nick that
<ra1v3n> hello
<nsnzero> hi
<ra1v3n> hello nsnzero 
<nsnzero> whats up ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> The Ceiling?
<nsnzero> lol
<ra1v3n> ;P
<nsnzero> almost home time - take care guys
<ra1v3n> bye bye
<Kilos> cheers nsnzero 
<jerit> HALLO FREINDLY  FRIENDS
<ra1v3n> hello jerit 
<ra1v3n> but why are you screaming?
<jerit> hi hi
<jerit> anyone who gets the "friendly friends" reference will know why its all caps :P
<ra1v3n> orkay?
<jerit> a character from an old kids show I used to watch when I was small always said it really loud when he came on screen lol
<ra1v3n> orkay?
<jerit> don't rightly remember the show's name though... Kideo maybe?
<ra1v3n> I have no Idea
<ra1v3n> <--------------Ancient
<jerit> how old is ancient if you don't mind me asking?
<ra1v3n> 33
<jerit> then you should know the show I'm talking about
<jerit> pumpkin patch was another such show
<jerit> Does this bring back any memories? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OvXsP-xzjA
<ra1v3n> oh The Horror!
<jerit> xD
<jerit> wahahahahahaha
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> hi hi Kilos
<jerit> Kilos, I found my websites
<Kilos> where  were they
<jerit> on a completely different server to the one I was looking at :/
<Kilos> lol
<jerit> right there where they should've been at /home/admin/web/
<Kilos> on your pc?
<andrewlsd> jerit: Molly Metronome  <-- Nightmare stuff.
<SEptic> anybody awake here?
<Kilos> duh
<jerit> andrewlsd and yet we're not as messed up as the youth of today
<andrewlsd> Hello SEptic
<jerit> andrewlsd this is turning my brain to goo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFYJm47JBmE
<jerit> "I feel like singing a green song" lol omg
<andrewlsd> She got in early on the whole "Green" everything bandwagon.
<andrewlsd> IT
<andrewlsd> (not sure if that appears properly for you, but I was aiming for "green IT")
<andrewlsd> anyone else here freezing. It is seriously chilly today.
<andrewlsd> Tinking of sitting in the fridge to warm up.
<andrewlsd> s/Tinking/Thinking/
<andrewlsd> lol, "stinkingin"
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> My fingers have their own autocomplete it seems.
<andrewlsd> I think of something, start typing it, and then my fingers do whatever the heck they want to.
<SEptic> any1 else having shit with multiple monitors and 16.04?
<SEptic> seems especially so with intel HD graphics on dell laptops
<andrewlsd> SEptic: are both displays the same resolution?
<SEptic> laptop screen: 1366x768
<SEptic> ext1: 1920x1080
<SEptic> ext2: 1280x1080
<SEptic> got 2 dell latitudes 5430 and a 5440
<SEptic> i can kinda get 1 external screen to work ... but its iffy, 2 seems impossible
<SEptic> i know the 5430 only support 2 displays at a time and cant do 3 at the same time
<jerit> andrewlsd I can't type login without typing my name which is not login
<SEptic> plug in an out and the resolution goes all whack and all jams
<Kilos> jerit its username
<Kilos> then it will want the password
<Kilos> you people do funny things
<Kilos> is your gui not working? why would you want to type login
<andrewlsd> aah, yeah, I sometimes have issues like that jerit. ... with nVidia hybrid graphics card :-(
<Sicelo> theblazehen: galaxy note 2 uses glibc? i doubt
<Sicelo> not sure though .. i don't have a droid here. 
<Sicelo> might be naughty of me to suggest -but you may want a Nokia N900 for that kind of stuff, lol ... much weaker hardware unfortunately, but still seems the closest thing you can get to Linux in your pocket
<Sicelo> no chroot stuff needed .. just boot a proper distro of your choice
<andrewlsd> Sicelo: that is tru.
<jerit> Kilos if I'm coding the login form or such, then I'll write functions and stuff called DoLogin or whatever
<jerit> normally ends up DoLogan then I get excited and depressed at the same time coz nobody will do me
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> lol. cheers folks, am off again.
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd 
 * andrewlsd disconnects from Quassel Core.
<jerit> Quassel Core?
<Kilos> dont you know quassel
<Kilos> comes with kde
<jerit> hey guys... I've installed a ZNC bouncer on my ubuntu VM and I haven't had any connection issues today
<jerit> thats a new one
<Kilos> irc chat client you can bounce with
<Kilos> not new pro and fly been using it for years
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Pretty sure it does, lots of chroot apps in market. Also, neo900.org
<theblazehen> http://elinux.org/Android_Mainlining_Project this is dissapointing
<Sicelo> theblazehen: N900 & Neo900 do not need chroot. linux kernel can boot just fine, and the most stuff works in the mainline kernel. see http://elinux.org/N900 :)
<Sicelo> using chroot is possible of course, but when you can put linux right on the hardware, why do it?
<Sicelo> anyway, N900 is old now .. 256MB RAM is bad
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Yeah, I would like one of those.
<theblazehen> However I wanted something arm, and trying to get a normal linux  on a old phone is more fun than qemu
<Sicelo> maybe the Nexus line?
<theblazehen> I don't have an old nexus though
<theblazehen> If I didn't have an old android I wouldn't even be bothering with it
<theblazehen> I have around 9 GB ram free on desktop, and around 27 GB free on vm/container host
<theblazehen> Not hurting for processor power
<theblazehen> And the android has a broken display, so nothing better to do with it
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> aaa.. theblazehen , its been a while, missed you, :)
<theblazehen> Yeah, been busy
<SEptic> yes my ppl
<jerit> hello?
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<Kilos> haha is that an age denying surname?
<jerit> What? Young? No thats legit my surname
<Kilos> come on 
<Kilos> you  enjoy peeps calling you young
<jerit> Actually nobody calls me young lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mister young
<Kilos> how old are you mr young
<Kilos> hehe
<jerit> lol am 28, 29 on 20 Aug
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> still a baby
<jerit> Trixar_za said folks here like to call you Oom Kilos
<Kilos> yes and i have no idea why
<jerit> apparently you're like the old man on campus or something :P
<Kilos> maybe they like teasing
<Kilos> lol
<jerit> so what would you say your linux experience level is at?
<jerit> muhaha quantify the unquantifiable
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> irc greeter bot level
<jerit> haha
<Kilos> and i can nag
<Kilos> i can install well
<jerit> wonder where I am lol
<chesedo> jerit: we call him "oom" cause he is more than double your age... so seeing that he is a greeter bot that makes him OLD
<Kilos> you are in the best ubuntu channel on the planet
<chesedo> welcome to the channel btw
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ready for tomorrow nights meet chesedo ?
<chesedo> yes Kilos, will get some tasks for the meeting done in a bit...
<chesedo> lol...
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> beat you for once
 * chesedo gonna do some guitar practise first
<jerit> I need to find more GTAV fail videos on youtube
<Kilos> Maaz announce Meeting here tomorrow night at 8.30 pm everyone
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting here tomorrow night at 8.30 pm everyone
<SEptic> lol
<jerit> meeting about what?
<Kilos> monthly meeting about serious stuffs
<Kilos> everyone is welcome
<chesedo> Kilos: are there any items on here that you can knock down -> https://trello.com/c/ovj2TZ5r/104-monthly-meeting-july-2016
 * Kilos looking
<jerit> David Draiman describing Trump: "That idiot with the fake hairpiece"
<Kilos> do you see them chesedo or must i still tick something
<Kilos> and will you do the G+ thing
<Sicelo> theblazehen: keep us in the loop with your progress ... got a blog or something?
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Not yet, but there's a few things I wanna write up in any case
<theblazehen> Wrote a pretty long post on reddit the other day about my salt / docker setup, and my opinion on config management
<Langjan> Hi there guys, hi Kilos are you ok? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> Your notice
<Kilos> yes im ok ty sir, and you?
<Langjan> of irc meeting
<Langjan> does not say when
<Langjan> also fine thks Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> just thought  will let you know
<Kilos> the mailing list or the tweet place
<Langjan> mailing list
<Kilos> lemme fix that right now
<Kilos> dont run away
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> still holding out? and headaches?
<Kilos> head not too bad last few days ty
<Kilos> is the mail fixed?
<Kilos> i did a reply to it. not sure thats acceptable to some finiky peeps but its done
<Langjan> OK I assume its tonight?
<Langjan> Then you will be busy so I will love and leave you
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> tomorrow night
<Langjan> oh, ok another update coming...
<Kilos> you reply and inform them all and excuse my memory please
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> sorry to burst your bubble
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> come on, im waiting
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> ty sir you so kind
<inetpro> Kilos: you enjoy talking to yourselves on email? 
<chesedo> Kilos: i'll so g+, can you do email?
<Langjan> my pleasure. Hows the willpower holding out?  
<Kilos> im trying chesedo 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<chesedo> oh, and inetpro maybe twitter
<inetpro> no 
<Kilos> dont talk about that atm Langjan 
<Kilos> next week
<chesedo> oh hey, morning inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro what you mean talking to myself
<Langjan> no now!
<Langjan> morning inetpro are you in NZ?
<inetpro> chesedo: am not on the pc now 
<theblazehen> :/ Made a copy of the stuff I want in /data because I was gonna wipe it. tar'd it up, but forgot to copy to pc first :(
<Kilos> haha inetpro i enjoy good company
<chesedo> np inetpro, when you can is fine... you are the only one with twitter acces afaik...
<theblazehen> For some reason the gentoo dir didn't get deleted
<Sicelo> theblazehen: that sucks
<Kilos> didnt i do twitter as well
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> chesedo: oom Kilos has access 
<Langjan> muisneste
<chesedo> oh you can do twitter Kilos :D
<Kilos> inetpro did you get a tweet
<Kilos> nono chesedo 
<inetpro> I don't know 
 * chesedo didn't know that
<Kilos> dont you see tweets from ubuntuza on fone inetpro ?
<inetpro> only if I go looking for it 
<Kilos> eish so how do i know if i got a tweet through?
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Listen to the birdie
<theblazehen> Now to figure out how to get openrc to not kill networking, how to kill the android services, how to get the network up and dhcp client up, how to make sure the now dead android cpu manager doesn't put 3 cores offline, how to get the mounts right, how to chroot in to get gentoo to start right..
<Langjan> Kilos, im going to leave you, keep well and use the smoke-free zones
<Kilos> ty Langjan 
<Kilos> look after you in the cold
<theblazehen> Hmm. gentoo was way bigger this morning...
<Langjan> thks will do, just put some more logs on the fire
<theblazehen> fsck
<Langjan> and especially you in the cold Kilos 
<Kilos> lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> dnkie vir die hulp
<Kilos> dankie ook
<Langjan> jy ook dankie en kyk na jouself
<Langjan> my plesier
<Kilos> ek sal dankie
<theblazehen> Oh, and how to get dns working in android userland, so that I get run ntpd, so that I can start gentoo succssfully
<theblazehen> Or maybe I'll just use an IP..
<theblazehen> because /etc/resolv.conf isn't a thing
<Kilos> i give up on twitter inetpro , it doesnt show me my tweets
<Kilos> so ive tweeted twice now its your turn
<chesedo> Kilos: where do you want to see your tweets?
<Kilos> im on the account but it doesnt show the tweets
<Kilos> grrrrr
<Kilos> i dont wanna see other peeps tweets
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe it messed up with my own tweet thing
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> Kilos:  page please?
<Kilos> sec ill open again
<Kilos> https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<chesedo> Kilos: who are you logged in as (top right corner)?
<inetpro> you tweeted on your personal account Kilos 
<Kilos> eish and last time i had to use another browser to get into my own account
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/sharpeys
<FusionSparc> Evening guys..
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi FusionSparc 
<inetpro> Kilos: no need to use another browser... just logout each time when you are done tweeting 
<FusionSparc> You well Kilos?
<Sicelo> theblazehen: what mechanism is ued to resolve IPs if /etc/resolv.conf isn't used?
<Kilos> yes ty FusionSparc and you?
<Kilos> i dont see a logout button inetpro 
<FusionSparc> Doing good.. :)
<Kilos> meeting here tomorrow night FusionSparc 
<FusionSparc> Saw the email, tnx
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> something is working
<chesedo-> Kilos: tweet is through
<chesedo-> congratz oom \o/
<chesedo-> and g+ also done...
<Kilos> yes i found the right one in another browser chesedo- 
<Kilos> but i dont see a logout button
<theblazehen> Sicelo: https://github.com/bparmentier/DNSSetter/wiki/ndc-resolver-commands
<chesedo> Kilos: click on profile pic (top right)
<Kilos> ai! i dont see that
<inetpro> Kilos: click on your face 
<inetpro> top right 
<Kilos> got too much disabled to cut data use maybe
<Kilos> no face there
<inetpro> Kilos: prove it with a screenshot 
<Kilos> lol ok sec
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/IGwDWZkL.png
<chesedo> inetpro: seems like Kilos has to hack Twitter first to remove his face :P
<chesedo> with 1 sec again...
<Kilos> no man i battle everytime with the print screen thing
<Kilos> you see no pic
<inetpro> ai tog! You disable all images? 
<chesedo> Kilos: between the "search twitter" and blue writting feather...
<chesedo> doesn't opera still have its turbo mode?
<inetpro> Kilos: you see that little blank block to the left of the blue block with a feather [top right]? 
<Kilos> oh that white empty block
<inetpro> what happens when you click on that blank block? 
<Langjan> Hi guys, back again Kilos  
<Kilos> i will try put a pic there
<Kilos> wb Langjan what did you forget
<Langjan> who uses php list?
<Kilos> i have no idea what that is
<Langjan> https://www.phplist.com/
<Kilos> stupid tweet place cant take my pic it seams
<Kilos> Langjan where you found that
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a profile pic already 
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> you just need to to enable images on the browser 
<Kilos> ok then just my opera set to not show pic s
<Kilos> then i see everyones images and my data flys hey?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> then use the mobile version of twitter 
<inetpro> mobile.twitter.com 
<Langjan> Kilos, its the app on my website that I use to send newsletters
<Kilos> ok i logged out now and in future will login and out of account of choice
<Kilos> oh Langjan 
<inetpro> mooi! 
<Kilos> why do you ask if anyone uses it
<Kilos> but inetpro the tweet place was your job wasnt it
<Langjan> I need to export my mailing list but the system only allows export until 2013, many of my subscribers have been around for much longer than that
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Langjan isnt there a contact us button on that website
<Kilos> those guys would know better
<Kilos> unless you just asked here to add to my consternation
<jerit> how long have I been gone?
<Kilos> 20:16] <-- jerit (~jerit@197.89.203.153) has left this server (Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<Kilos> peer got you
<jerit> happens a lot with mIRC :/
<Kilos> oh we use proper clients
<Langjan> They gave me some info then suggested I get paid support
<Kilos> free ones that work
<Kilos> jan can you browse your site and see all your mails
<jerit> Kilos like xchat? Please don't say xchat
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> hexchat konversation quassel etc
<Kilos> then just download all your mails Langjan 
<Kilos> or copy or something
<Langjan> not the mails, the addresses
<Kilos> ja that too
<Langjan> I need to export them in a format to import again
<inetpro> Langjan: paying to use a mailing list? Bad Idea! 
<Langjan> No inetpro I have my own opt-in mailing list
<inetpro> Langjan: then please explain some more because I don't get it 
<Langjan> Ok I have an outdated version of php list in my website where all my subscribers have registered to receive my newsletters
<inetpro> an outdated version you paid for? 
<Langjan> Now I want to use php list via the web, its much cheaper than to get somebody to update the one on my site 
<Langjan> Well the guy who designed my site put it on there as part of the package
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what does he say
<Langjan> he has not updated it for ages
<Langjan> hes not an easy guy to get on with
<Kilos> did you pay him as well?
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> yes, but not much - you know the story, pay peanuts...
<Kilos> walk softly and carry a big stick
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> if he is stroppy use the big stick till he says yessir whatever you say sir
 * chesedo has found the opposite to be true in the IT world
<Langjan> he has many issues
<chesedo> Langjan: does address are probably on the database... do you have cPanel access for the site?
<Langjan> yes I believe I do
<Langjan> yes chesedo I can login as admin
<chesedo> try to login to cPanel and then find phpMyAdmin, from there look for a database that you think may have the addresses...
<Langjan> ok let me have a look thks
<chesedo> night all
<Kilos> nigtht chesedo 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Langjan> Kilos, I'm going to try some more tomorrow, jy moet lekker slaap.
<Kilos> jy oook dankie Langjan 
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> if you struggle
<Kilos> maybe chesedo can sort some thing for you
<Kilos> he is good with sites
<Langjan> I battle to find my way around the backend of the website
<Kilos> he is good at that
<Langjan> will ask him when I see him again
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you like me
<Langjan> yes I do
<Kilos> we talk and others do the work
<Kilos> only you pay
<Kilos> if i had to pay id be playing games on win 98
<Langjan> ok Kilos many thks, will chat later, falling asleep - been up since 04:30
<Kilos> sleep well sir
<Langjan> you too thks Kilos 
<jerit> guys this is terrifying
<Kilos> what
<jerit> I've just found a list of suppliers to the West Rand municipality in an excel spreadsheet that I found by googling my own email address
<ra1v3n> Hello
<jerit> my email address isn't in this list by I now have possession of the personal information of at least 2000 people because that municipality couldn't secure the data correctly... wtf
<Kilos> eish
<ra1v3n> Amazing how much information you can glean from google
<ra1v3n> and it has powerful commands that most people are completely unaware of
<ra1v3n> for instance it recognizes file-types
<ra1v3n> filetype:<file-type extension> <search criteria>
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<jerit> This site can’t be reached  quassel-irc.org took too long to respond. Search Google for quassel irc org ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
<ra1v3n> huh?
<jerit> trying to download quassel irc client but its not working :(
<jerit> trying to download quassel irc client but its not working :(
<ra1v3n> ok
<superfly> jerit: the server is down for maintenance
<jerit> can anyone send me a copy? :P
<superfly> jerit: for windows?
<jerit> yes please
<superfly> jerit: the monolithic client, I presume? (the full IRC client)
<jerit> I guess lol as long as I can connect to IRC and chat with people I'm happy
<Sicelo>  /kickban jerit for using windows
<Sicelo> ]:p
<jerit> :O
<ra1v3n> lol
<jerit> TIL I can probably make up a mailing list entirely on google by doing a search for any local email provider
<superfly> jerit: all the links I can find point back to the web site
<jerit> haha
<jerit> guess I'll try tomorrow then
<Sicelo> web.archive.org maybe has a copy?
<jerit> since my mIRC isn't connecting anymore anyway, I suppose I'll just keep using freenode's webchat
<jerit> ima look
<theblazehen> I feel people that hate systemd haven't used android before
<Sicelo> meaning, android is worse?
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Yes... :(
<theblazehen> https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/qkh3guwc.ext
<Sicelo> lol .. actually, those people *know* android sucks
<theblazehen> Also, trying to disable selinux just makes it not load white list, so gives you a boot loop. That was a fun problem...
<ra1v3n> Android could be so much better
<Sicelo> but they don't really have much choice as the alternatives suck more (win phone, ios)
<theblazehen> yeah
<ra1v3n> Its like linux but with all the tools taken away
<theblazehen> Exactly
<ra1v3n> somewhat like a bird with one wing
<jerit> uuuuuuhhhhhh Your search - quassel site:web.archive.org - did not match any documents.
<ra1v3n> Its flies along in ever diminishing circles till it flies up its own *
<jerit-> ah all of a sudden it works again
<jerit-> anyway, ima go play wow
<jerit-> cyaz everybody
<Sicelo> at debconf, there was not a single win phone, haha .. (or maybe the owner confined it to his pocket, haha). there were iphones here & there, but the overwhelming majority were the droids
<ra1v3n> yes well it is the best mobile OS 
<ra1v3n> I use CYanogen Mod
<ra1v3n> that atleast gives me a terminal
<ra1v3n> and no annoying adds
<ra1v3n> I hate adverts
<ra1v3n> especially targeted marketing based upon previous searches
<theblazehen> https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/dpmuhsbj.txt yay
<theblazehen> I want to use sailfish os
<Sicelo> now that's a good OS ;)
<MaNI> there was bad news this week about Cyanogen
<MaNI> https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/07/23/0021223/cyanogen-inc-reportedly-fires-os-development-arm-switches-to-apps
<ra1v3n> aw
<ra1v3n> thats nod Cyanogen MOD thats for Cyanogen OS 
<ra1v3n> they are seperate projects by the same company
<Sicelo> ra1v3n: tried replicant? 
<ra1v3n> not yet could not flash it to my rom for some or other reason
<Sicelo> it's backed by the FSF, so should be the most libre android around, at least in theory, :)
<MaNI> yeah, but there is likely a lot of cross development between the two, so it likely has negative impact for Cyanogen MOD as well
<MaNI> hopefully not, but we will see
<ra1v3n> MOD is more of an enthusiast hacker project and CyanogenOS is inn closed dev intended for sale
<ra1v3n> atlest thats how I understand the it
<superfly> Sicelo: actually, I think I did spot once Windows phone, but I can't remember who... too many people in Front Desk -_-
<tumbleweed> DLange
<Sicelo> oh :p
<pavlushka> see ya guys! Good night :)
<ra1v3n> goodnight
<ra1v3n> goodnight
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-26
<chesedo> good morning all
<superfly> Hi chesedo 
<chesedo> hi superfly, how cold is it there in cpt?
<paddatrapper> Hey chesedo
<superfly> Not too bad. It just doesn't warm up 
<paddatrapper> And superfly
<superfly> The worst is the wind. 
<superfly> Sup paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> And the rain takes any heat you may have had and kills it
<paddatrapper> No wind at uct at the moment 
<superfly> What paddatrapper said
<superfly> Muizenberg was blowing this morning 
<chesedo> ouch, we currently only have the wind... still waiting for the cold
<superfly>  it's snowing in KZN
<chesedo> drakensberg?
<superfly> No, on the farms 
<superfly> I have a friend who is currently posting pictures of her kids in the snow 
<chesedo> oh, hear that will also snow close to potch when i was there this weekend, but do not know if it did...
<chesedo> hopefully it is worst enough that all can have the day off and enjoy it...
<dlPhreak> Morning
 * chesedo wbb
<chesedo> oh one of you two will be giving a report on debConf tonight, right?
<superfly> Uh, I can try. I'll be on my phone, but I should be able to 
<superfly> By the way, if anyone wants to watch Sicelo 's talk
<superfly> http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2016/debconf16/DebianLinux_in_Developing_Nations_Challenges_and_Rewards.webm
<chesedo> superfly: ty
<chesedo> morning dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> How are you chesedo ?
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> superfly: Do you know if there's a library in python that I could use to ssh with a key? Other than paramiko, I can't seem to get it to work on AWS Lambda, so want to try an alternative
<dlPhreak> Morning Squirm 
<Squirm> Hey dlPhreak
<ra1v3n> Hewo
<Squirm> Hey
<Squirm> Mornin' Kilos
<Kilos> hi squirm 
<Kilos> power just came on since 10pm last night
<Squirm> Ouch
<Squirm> But at least it's back
<Squirm> and at least it was night time
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Squirm: I only know of paramiko
<Squirm> Ok
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro paddatrapper chesedo nsnzero ra1v3n Sicelo and others
<superfly> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> oh hi theblazehen thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> Squirm: otherwise Popen("ssh") *shrug*
<Squirm> After struggling for 2 days to get paramiko to ssh, I tried that
<Squirm>  ['which: no ssh in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin/:/bin)\\n']
<Squirm> Didn't work, so I did a which
<Squirm> :/
<superfly> Squirm: I don't know AWS Lambda, but what's the error?
<ra1v3n> good morning all
<Squirm> superfly: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=732381
<Squirm> Having the same problem as that guy
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
 * superfly takes a peek
<theblazehen> and others
<superfly> o/
<Squirm> I think it's because I wasn't building it on the same type of architecture. But then I did. I think I'm packaging it wrong. There's a whole process, probably getting something wrong. I think specifically with the C includes
<theblazehen> Squirm: sshpass (1)
<theblazehen> Lets you do ssh without needing a tty
<theblazehen> And do `which ssh` in your shell to get path to ssh then
<Squirm> theblazehen: ['which: no ssh in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin/:/bin)\\n'] 
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Squirm> The problem is that there's no ssh
<Squirm> I need to auth with a key
<theblazehen> And you can't bundle it in?
<theblazehen> Do you have busybox?
<superfly> Squirm: it looks to me like _constant_time.so is corrupt
<superfly> the first line in the error says "/var/task/cryptography/hazmat/bindings/_constant_time.so: invalid ELF header"
<Squirm> Now I have no idea if that will work with lambda. I wonder what happens if I package ssh with. Wonder where it extracts to...
<theblazehen> Squirm: Can you give a tl;dr of what you're doing?
<Squirm> superfly: I built that on my OS X, then I built it on Ubuntu, both give the same error. I then tried on AWS Linux(Recommended), now I can't even get it to import
<Squirm> theblazehen: ssh with python on AWS lambda
<Squirm> with a key
<theblazehen> Squirm: 1 sec. And python right? paramkio is that pure python ssh implementation right?
<superfly> theblazehen: yes
<theblazehen> interesting
<Squirm> Just found this line
<Squirm> If you want to include your own binaries, including native ones, just package them in the Zip file you upload and then reference them (including the relative path within the Zip file you created) 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Squirm> Wander if i could package the ssh bin
<Squirm> Hey thatgraemeguy
<superfly> Squirm: but you'll need to compile ssh statically
<theblazehen> Squirm: Might want to go with busybox, should be easier
<theblazehen> Squirm: Or that mini ssh that they use for embedded? I think it has a client too?
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<theblazehen> https://smokeping.home.theblazehen.com/smokeping/smokeping.cgi?displaymode=n;start=2016-07-25%2000:42;end=now;target=Local.localhost this is interesting...
<theblazehen> Squirm: Not familiar with AWS lambda, did you package your own paramiko or get it from pip on their thing?
<Squirm> You have to package it yourself. 
<theblazehen> Squirm: Can you `import cryptography` on its own?
<Squirm> I'll try
<theblazehen> Otherwise, before you load paramiko you can `cat /var/task/cryptography/hazmat/bindings/_constant_time.so | xz -9 -f | base64` in the shell 
<ra1v3n> goodbye all
<Kilos> go well
<superfly> later ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> later guys
<andrewlsd> ola Boots
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> time for chorews
<Kilos> chores as well
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nsnzero> morning all
<andrewlsd> morning nsnzero
<dlPhreak> Greets
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<andrewlsd> hi dlPhreak
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos o/
<chesedo> dlPhreak: great ty, and self?
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hmm...
<chesedo> hi again Kilos
<chesedo> oh and hi pavlushka
<Kilos> ohyes again hehe
<pavlushka> ahoy chesedo !
<chesedo> Kilos: first time i responded though :P
<Kilos> oh my
<dlPhreak> Kilos, chesedo, good thanks yourselves?
<chesedo> no, that one i already responded to :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my bad i forgot i greeted earlier
<pavlushka> is it possible to set a virtual host for a webserver in local machine? does it need to set a VM first and then set the webserver on the VM and just use it like a remote machine?
<dlPhreak> Lol, good call or else we might fall into an infinite loop.
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> lol, yeah my functions exit early...
<dlPhreak> Where can I report IP addresses that spam my site?
<superfly> dlPhreak: denyhosts
<chesedo> pavlushka: you can just add a virtual host to a currently setup webserver
<pavlushka> chesedo: how?
<chesedo> pavlushka: apache or nginx?
 * chesedo can somewhat remember apache's setup....
<dlPhreak> Thanks superfly I will look into that but what I actually want to do is to find a better way to report these IP's instead of having to go to directly to their service provider.
<pavlushka> chesedo: tell me for apache first.
<superfly> dlPhreak: are they sending you mail or just hitting your site?
<dlPhreak> Hitting my wordpress site with spam comments. I've blacklisted all of them in iptables so they're not doing anything but I would like to stop them more permanently.
<chesedo> pavlushka: create the virtual host file in the 'sites-available' dir, enable it (a2en something command) and restart apache...
<superfly> dlPhreak: I'm afraid I don't know if you can do much more than that.
<superfly> I've used denyhosts and sometimes manually submitted IP addresses, but there's not a huge amount you can do
<superfly> dlPhreak: do you have a captcha?
<chesedo> pavlushka: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts#step-four-%E2%80%94-create-new-virtual-host-files
<pavlushka> chesedo: thanks, on it.
<dlPhreak> superfly: no I don't but I'm definitely going to get it but the majority of the spam comes from only a handful of places. I'm going to give denyhosts a try. 
<dlPhreak> It's really just an annoyance rather than an actual threat.
<superfly> Yup
<chesedo> pavlushka: another for reference -> https://www.unixmen.com/setup-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-15-10/
<dlPhreak> Is spam really a profitable business tho?
<MaNI> it must be otherwise it wouldn't happen
<inetpro> .
<Sicelo> spam works :) even large organizations still get infected with ransomware ... which tends to come from spam
<MaNI> problem is it is almost free to send out, so you only need a tiny hit ratio to make it worthwhile
<MaNI> If it were possible to add even a tiny per email cost, like 0.1 cent charge per email or something would probably be sufficient to turn the tables. (Though thats only talking about email of course and ignoring e.g. web page forms)
<pavlushka> thanks chesedo !
 * andrewlsd disconnects from quassel again
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> spam always works
<jerit> so, using quassel now
<jerit> ah thats my znc
<jerit> to which I wanted to connect but quassel doesn't have a /server alias and I dunno how to set one up
<Kilos> the guys can advise
<Kilos> like magespawn and superfly and inetpro 
<jerit> I think I'm like, permabanned or something on #freenode since the damn bot never gives me voice
<Sicelo> :)
<Sicelo> you're ID'd?
<jerit> I dunno but the bot doesn't do its thing so I can never speak there
<jerit-> anyway mirc works
<jerit> apparently I'm banned on ##linux O_o pretty sure I was talking there fine yesterday
<jerit> or was that ##programming
<jerit> every time I try to sudo cp /target/directory/ /destination/directory/ it tells me "cp: ommitting directory '/target/directory/'
<Kilos> jerit you have to wait patiently
<Kilos> they have closed it because of spammers 
<jerit> oh
<jerit> I see
<Kilos> so you wait then sooner or later you will get voice
<Kilos> there was someone you could pm
<jerit> Wait that doesn't make much sense because there were at least 3 other people who got voice after I was in the channel
<Kilos> wait ill go there as well
<Kilos> try pm eir
<Kilos> jerit you arent there
<jerit> I am though
<Kilos> oh my
<jerit> channel is open on my end
<Kilos> just hang there
<Kilos> do you see me?
<Kilos> maybe only shows after you get voice
<chile> hi 
<Kilos> hi chile 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<chile> hi.. u into ubuntu development
<jerit> I see Kilo`byte
<Kilos> nope 
 * Kilos is Kilos
<jerit> and right at the bottom in the "unvoiced" section is you
<Kilos> ah
<jerit> actually your nick is right below mine
<Kilos> i see you there as well
<Kilos> just hang
<chile> okk
<Kilos> no chile no you
<chile> i need help in ubuntu development
<Kilos> not you
<chile> will to get in touch with a team 
<chile> or something
<Kilos> i think the channel is #ubuntu-dev
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> ask in #ubuntu-community-team
<chile> joined but no one is there
<Kilos> they will point you right
<Kilos> chile how did you find us
<Kilos> are you in za
<chile> searching and ubuntu site
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well welcome here anyway, where are you?
<chile> Inida
<chile> India
<chile> you?
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> ill be working to sort your loco sometime in the future
<chile> nice
<chile> loco??
<Kilos> local community
<chile> ok thanks a lot for that
<Kilos> chile you can hang here and watch a working loco mess around
<Kilos> jerit you must have voice now
<jerit> so I do
<jerit> but now I forgot what I wanted to talk about in there >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb SEptic 
<chesedo> chile: try #ubuntu-app-devel
<chesedo> oh and jerit: 'cp: ommitting directory' means you are missing the 'R' flag for recursion
<jerit> thanks :) figured that on a google search haha
<chesedo> lol, awesome
<Sicelo> anyone using bitcon here?
<magespawn> bitcon
<magespawn> ?
<Sicelo> bitcoin, typo
<chesedo> Kilos: do you know what the twitter notification is here -> https://trello.com/c/ovj2TZ5r/104-monthly-meeting-july-2016?
<Kilos> nope chesedo 
<Kilos> maybe the tweet place should automagically tick that
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<chesedo> twiiter has two items on that list...
<Kilos> maybe it must be linked to tweets from @ubuntuza
<chesedo> is it maybe about sending a tweet to state that the meeting is starting (or about to start)?
<Kilos> yes must be an on the day thing at least
<Kilos> the pro is the trello man
<Kilos> im a follower
<Emperor_Lrrrrr> hey guys..
<jerit> turns out Jupiter doesn't orbit the sun the same way the rest of the solar system does
<jerit> because its so massive, their combined center of mass (the sun and Jupiter's combined center of mass that is), is not in the center of the sun as with the other planets. It's actually 7% of the sun's radius above the surface of the sun and Jupiter orbits around that point
<magespawn> that makes for some intersting movement out there
<jerit> I suppose in terms of the whole solar system in general it doesn't make much of a difference as we've seen that Jupiter's orbit is more or less the same as the rest of the planets
<chesedo-> jerit: hmm, ok... but wouldn't this orbit point move around the sun as jupiter makes its orbit around the sun...
<jerit> yes apparently it would
<jerit> (this isn't to scale) https://gfycat.com/CloudyApprehensiveElephantseal
<chesedo-> and is it inline with the the sun's center and that of jupiter's
<jerit> http://www.iflscience.com/space/forget-wha-you-heard-jupiter-does-not-orbit-the-sun/
<chesedo-> oh i see...
<Sicelo> lol .. what a fuss about nothing. 7%? 
<Kilos> worry about stuff you can influence
 * chesedo- thinks it is more of a terminology issue that
<Kilos> that G+ thing is supposed to send out meeting reminders isnt it
<Kilos> or do i have messed up settings somewhere
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<magespawn> I would like to see the relative movement for that
<Kilos> ai! kulelu88 you still do the changing host thing
<kulelu88> Kilos: ??
<Kilos> wb otherwise
<Kilos> pm
<kulelu88> anybody on ubuntu using hexchat?
<Kilos> i would have to kill konversation first i think
<Kilos> will try again tomorrow and let you know kulelu88 
<Kilos> pavlushka you use hexchat hey
<pavlushka> yep
<Kilos> yours logs in as unaffilated hey
<nsn-zero> Evening all 
<Kilos> hi nsn-zero 
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes thats the vhost for me, :)
<pavlushka> nsn-zero: Evening :)
<nsn-zero> Hi kilos,  on my tablet today 
<Kilos> cool
<nsn-zero> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello nsn-zero !
<nsn-zero> I thought the meeting was at 7 h30.  Guess I am early 
<Kilos> yes its at 8.30
<Kilos> but you may hang here meantime
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only 10 more needed
<Kilos> yoohoo
<magespawn> Kilos: 10 more for what exactly?
<Kilos> peeps
<Kilos> we 40 here now
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> then pro says i may retire
<nsn-zero> I will try reception is bad 
<kulelu88> did it work? Kilos 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> well done
<kulelu88> my username wasn't right
<Kilos> what was wrong
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> it was different to kulelu88 
<Kilos> well at least its fixed now
<jerit> [19:28] <Sicelo> lol .. what a fuss about nothing. 7%?   << this is 48699km though
<Kilos> hi qwebirc25253 
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> oom
<Kilos> ohi Vince-0 wb
<chesedo-> Kilos: maybe time for that twitter reminder?
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo-> and evening kulelu88 nsn-zero and Vince-0
<kulelu88> hey chesedo- 
<chesedo> hows your app coming kulelu88?
<kulelu88> chesedo: the JS? I'm working on something else right now
<chesedo> kulelu88: yip
<kulelu88> on the backburner for now
<chesedo> that happens at times...
<Vince-0> hi guiz
<Kilos> hopefully that worked
<Kilos> had to hunt for password
<chesedo> Kilos: yes it did!!
<Kilos> w000t
<Kilos> did it fix trello?
<kulelu88> eeh oom Kilos is learning l33t sp34k now also
<chesedo> Kilos: no, has to be done manually
<nsn-zero> Evening to all that joined 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i found why what i ticked didnt show
<Kilos> save button right at the bottom
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<chesedo> Kilos: g+ reminder is also working...
<Cryterion> Evening everyone
<kulelu88> does anyone use sublime text here?
<chesedo> Kilos: just think you have to be logged in...
<chesedo> evening Cryterion
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> thats asking too much
<chesedo> kulelu88: nope, am using atom
<Kilos> im sure it used to send amils at one stage
<Kilos> mails
<Kilos> hi williamk 
<kulelu88> don't you find Atom slow? chesedo 
<Kilos> welcome back
<williamk> Hi kilos, All
<williamk> Kilos: this time I put notes to remind me
<Kilos> wb jerit 
<Cryterion> Hi williamk, I do believe we're in the same area!
<Kilos> hahaha well done williamk 
<williamk> Cryterion: yes
<chesedo> kulelu88: no, not really - just to start maybe
<pavlushka> Hello Cryterion !
<kulelu88> chesedo: I am hoping for #limetext to become a thing someday
<Cryterion> we should meet up sometime, along with the others
<chesedo> hi williamk
<Cryterion> heya pav
 * chesedo sees we will have a full house tonight...
<Cryterion> and kilos, chesedo, and everyone else again ;)
<chesedo> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<williamk> Cryterion: when we had the DLUG meetings, we met at Davenport Centre
<chesedo> ... we are in the loops today
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> chesedo dont ask me stuff
<Kilos> i wanna just read
<Cryterion> williamk: Davenport Centre is fine, but I believe most of us south coast, so maybe Toti somewhere would suit for the next, when it happens
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<chesedo> Kilos: are you sure :P
<Kilos> about what chesedo 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<chesedo> not asking you stuff?
<zaki> hlw Kilos :)
<kulelu88> the internet is the only place you discover that white okes live in KZN :D
 * chesedo now got away with two :P
<Kilos> well if i have to hunt for stuff i cant keep up here
<chesedo> Kilos: will do my best
<chesedo> all ready...
<Kilos> yaya
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - August 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> A warm welcome to all and thanks for joining in on our monthly meeting
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<chesedo> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<Cryterion> maaz: I'm Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay
<Cryterion> hmm, lol
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Done
<chesedo> Cryterion: 'I am'
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Sicelo> Maaz: I am Sicelo
<Maaz> Sicelo: Yessir
<williamk> Maaz : I am William Kinghorn
<Maaz> williamk: Yessir
<Kilos> just in time
<Sicelo> or am I?
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<chesedo> Today's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160726
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am weasel
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto
<chesedo> Sicelo: that is the question...
<Cryterion> maaz needs to learn some new vocabulary
<Maaz> Cryterion: *blink*
<Kilos> ai! neelsie
<nlsthzn> >.>
<chesedo> any last minute changes are welcome
<SEptic> Maaz, I am SEptic
<Maaz> SEptic: Okay
<kulelu88> Maaz: I am kulelu88 
<Kilos> wb jerit- 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Yessir
<Kilos> you gonna login
<pavlushka> maaz I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<Maaz> pavlushka: Alrighty
<Kilos> good lad pavlushka 
<chesedo> Sicelo nlsthzn Sicelo: could you guys maybe use fullnames?
<pavlushka> thanks Kilos 
<Sicelo> Maaz: I am Sicelo A. Mhlongo
<Maaz> Sicelo: Yessir
<Cryterion> Maaz: you haven't logged in yet
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Sicelo> :p
<Kilos> ty Sicelo 
<chesedo> ty Sicelo
<chesedo> all happy with the agenda
<SEptic> Maaz, I am Matthew J. Thompson
<Maaz> SEptic: Okay
<chesedo> *?
<chesedo> ty SEptic
<jerit-> why does quassel want me to connect to a Core account?
<nlsthzn> chesedo, I could
<chesedo> nlsthzn: but would you... :P
<jerit-> what Core account am I supposed to connect to even?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto
<Kilos> superfly inetpro ping
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No one raised issues with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: No one raised issues with agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<chesedo> Kilos: fly is already here
<Kilos> ooops
<chesedo> minutes of the previous meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160628
<chesedo> Please read it for a refresher
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
 * Cryterion waits for browser to open
<chesedo> lol
<zaki> maaz I am zaki
<Maaz> zaki: Sure
<jerit-> Maaz I am Logan
<Maaz> jerit-: Okay
<jerit-> I'm also confused
<chesedo> jerit-: quassel has a core and client component
<Cryterion> jerit-: confused how?
<zaki> maaz I am Zaki Chowdhury
<Maaz> zaki: Yessir
<jerit-> I don't understand what's happening here
<Cryterion> ok not for me
<Cryterion> jerit- monthly meeting
<chesedo> the core is usually on a server that is on 24/7 to stay connected to IRC all the time
<chesedo> Any one have anything to raise from previous agenda?
<chesedo> s/agenda/minutes/
<Cryterion> nope
<chesedo> Cryterion: awesome
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<Cryterion> believe debconf went well, I couldn't make it unfortunately
<chesedo> magespawn: you here?
<chesedo> Kilos: how is it going with tareq's ubuntu membership?
<chesedo> ... and sorry for the question :P
<williamk> Unfortunatly I was in Cape Town the week before
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> magespawn can you please help jerit sort quassel after the meeting
<pavlushka> chesedo: on Kilos behalf, tareq is busy fow a
<chesedo> Cryterion and williamk: you guys were going to try for volunteers right?
<pavlushka> *for a while.
<Kilos> chesedo he is very busy as is everyone else but will get there
<superfly> williamk: you could have visited us at DebCamp
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<zaki> Maaz: I am Zaki Chowdhury
<Maaz> zaki: Okay
<chesedo> magespawn: we are at ubuntu memberships with the meeting... any update on your page task?
<pavlushka> Kilos: For one hand typing and pressing enter in the middle of a line?
<williamk> I would have volunteered
<chesedo> Kilos: you got my question ?
<chesedo> williamk: right
<magespawn> no  i have not done anything about that yet, but i will do before the end of august
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> about tareg
<chesedo> magespawn: awesome... is it the wiki page?
<chesedo> Kilos: yes
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> i answered and so did pavlushka 
<chesedo> magespawn: it will need testimonies right?
<magespawn> yes iwll be asking for those once i have done the page 
<chesedo> Kilos: oh boy, now i am falling behind... about where?
<magespawn> i will
<Kilos> Kilos> chesedo he is very busy as is everyone else but will get there
<Kilos> we need to push the pro a bit as well
<chesedo> magespawn: ok, want to maybe add the testimony discussion for the next meeting now or will later be better?
<Kilos> when magespawn is ready ill add one too
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Kilos will be of the first to add testimony for magespawn's membership
<Maaz> Agreed: Kilos will be of the first to add testimony for magespawn's membership
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Anyone else needing help with membership, launchpad ID, etc?
<Kilos> im always first sigh
<kulelu88> does membership get me a free @ubuntu email address?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> its an alias
<Kilos> on top of a gmail address
<kulelu88> aah sies
<Cryterion> yuck
<Kilos> dunno how fly did his
<magespawn> chesedo: bext meeting should be okay
<kulelu88> shuttleworth greedy to host his own :/
<chesedo> magespawn: great will do...
<Kilos> ask superfly kulelu88 
<Sicelo> haha kulelu88. i'm surprised too, tbh
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To discuss testimonies for magespawn's membership at next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: To discuss testimonies for magespawn's membership at next meeting
<Cryterion> umm, why is www.ubuntu.co.za running windows server?
<Sicelo> O.o
<chesedo> i also got the basics for a Nikola docker image ready to start on the Ubuntu for Hope website
<kulelu88> o.0
<chesedo> oh boy, busted :D
<SEptic> sies
<kulelu88> chesedo: if you need a pelican version I can get it up and running quickly for you
<chesedo> kulelu88: this is what is there currently -> http://ubuntuforhope.org/
<chesedo> just need to convert it to a static site generator (nikola) and create a proper theme (bootstrap)
<kulelu88> minimalist beauty right there <3
<Kilos> chesedo 
<pavlushka> me surprised on <Cryterion> umm, why is www.ubuntu.co.za running windows server?
<chesedo> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> you should say something about that in our team reports'
<Kilos> you do team reports right'
<kulelu88> Cryterion: can you verify it is windows-server?
<chesedo> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> well i propose chesedo to do our team reports
<chesedo> kulelu88: on of interest, what is meant by 'pelican'?
<magespawn> Cryterion: owned by Alistarir Carruthers
<Cryterion> pavlushka, it's probably not ubuntuza related, there's a diferent ubuntu thing that goes on
<Kilos> and seconders
<chesedo> s/on/out/
<kulelu88> pelican = nikola alternative
<Kilos> pavlushka remember pelican
<Kilos> peeps like the git thing
<jerit-> if hosting is needed for www.ubuntu.co.za I can provide. Just need to discuss cost and whether or not I'll charge at all
<chesedo> kulelu88: oh... don't know... i was eyeing hugo (another alt) but seems that nikola is prefered
<pavlushka> Kilos: memorized it now and will remember :p
<Kilos> we dont know who that is jerit- 
<jerit-> oh I thought it was our site
<Kilos> well i dont
<kulelu88> superfly likes nikola and he normally does a lot of the work geen geld, so perhaps nikola 
<Kilos> it opens to blue screen here
<chesedo> kulelu88: will you be able to help with the site devel?
<chesedo> Kilos: what is it that you wanted in the team reports?
<kulelu88> I can definitely try, but I need to know *what* is needed to be done
<Kilos> the ubuntuforhope thing
<chesedo> kulelu88: 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed kulelu88 to help with Ubuntu for Hope site devel (need to add him to gitlab)
<Maaz> Agreed: kulelu88 to help with Ubuntu for Hope site devel (need to add him to gitlab)
<Kilos> well have to look at old reports chesedo 
<chesedo> kulelu88: will pm you
<magespawn> jerit-: ubuntu-za.org
<chesedo> Kilos: i think there is something about the reports in the trello task as well... so will have to look to sort it
<Kilos> cool ty
<jerit-> website looks very bootstrap
<Kilos> i dont know who did them after maia
<chesedo> Maaz: idea To add the Ubuntu for Hope website/tasks to team reports
<Maaz> Idea recorded: To add the Ubuntu for Hope website/tasks to team reports
<Kilos> what is bootstrap jerit- 
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<jerit-> the ubuntu-za website
<jerit-> uses bootstrap for design but anyway, off topic :P
<Kilos> yes its a cool site
<Kilos> no bzr and nikola
<chesedo> superfly: you can fire away with the debConf report
<chesedo> Kilos: bootstrap is a css framework that the site uses...
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> I don't have a report. If you want a report, watch the closing ceremony
<chesedo> while fly is at it the channel can thank paddatrapper, superfly and tumbleweed who were part of the organizer...
<superfly> http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2016/debconf16/Closing_Ceremony_2.webm
<chesedo> superfly: lol, feedback would be better
<superfly> All I can say is that it seemed to go well, people were happy.
<chesedo> Sicelo who gave a talk...
<chesedo> and andrewlsd and kmf who were volunteers
<Kilos> kudos to the za guys
<chesedo> thanks for all your efforts guys...
<chesedo> Kilos: load cheers to that :D
<chesedo> s/load/loud/
 * inetpro quietly takes a seat  
<Kilos> inetpro we see you
<chesedo> rofl
<Kilos> speak up
<inetpro> oh my... 
<Kilos> login
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer 
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> answer you questions etc etc etc'
<chesedo> was anyone at the AWS Summit in cpt as well?
 * Kilos hides
 * chesedo remembers that andrewlsd was going there
<Kilos> hehe pro scrolling
<Kilos> andrewlsd is afk atm
 * Cryterion pulls away inetpro's chair
<Kilos> naughy
<chesedo> now all seems exhuasted or am i going too fast?
<Kilos> naughty
 * inetpro gives up scrolling 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> oh inetpro there was mention of you membership application
<chesedo> inetpro: team reports is the only thing that we wondered about...
<inetpro> talk to me chief
<chesedo> Kilos: there was?
<Kilos> oh yes
 * chesedo seems to have missed that too
<Kilos> yes chesedo you said we need to push him
 * Kilos hides
<Sicelo> awesome .. so my wifi card is dead :(
<Kilos> haha everyone scrolls
<chesedo> oh yes now i remember *reading* something about that
<inetpro> hmm... let's not disrupt the meeting Kilos... please continue chesedo
 * chesedo now understands what Kilos meant back there
<chesedo> or up there :D
<chesedo> ty inetpro
<Kilos> haha
<Cryterion> lol
<chesedo> since no one else went to AWS, that seems to be it for events?
<jerit-> AWS meaning Amazon Web Services?
<jerit-> oh wait, its an event you're talking about, my bad
<chesedo> jerit-: yes... 
<chesedo> oh, anyone planning any ubuntu hours, fests?
<Kilos> superfly any news on loco packs
<chesedo> ...moving on then
 * chesedo will wait a bit
<Kilos> we havent even planned a release party
<inetpro> we need to plan the next one now
<chesedo> Kilos: not one that is recognized at least
<Cryterion> it's already released
<inetpro> that be 16.08?
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> yes but normally we wait till the goodies arrive
<chesedo> lol
<Cryterion> ok
<chesedo> inetpro: you want one for 16.10?
<magespawn> sorry guys i have to go or i am going to get home very late
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<magespawn> chat later.
<Kilos> ty for attending
<pavlushka> see ya magespawn !
<inetpro> oh 16.04.1 is out now, is it time to upgrade our servers yet?
<chesedo> np magespawn and thanks for joining in
<williamk> cheers magespawn
<Kilos> williamk what did you want to announce
<chesedo> brr... moving on then
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> does the 'ubuntu in the wild' topic still seem relevant or can we maybe remove it?
<williamk> Kilos : not going to announce anything, just wanted to join you guys tonite
<Kilos> wonderful, ty williamk 
<superfly> Kilos: no, sorry, I haven't gotten there yet
<Kilos> np superfly 
<Cryterion> inetpro: ubuntu server 16.04 been running 27days now with mail support and stable for me
 * pavlushka still laughing on 16.08
<chesedo> williamk: you and kapanda were the guys that talked about the education program?
<Kilos> pavlushka read the news letter
<Kilos> lotsa funny nubers added now
<pavlushka> Kilos: I have
<Kilos> numbers
<williamk> chesedo : still wanting to do that
<Kilos> oh my inetpro save me please
<Kilos> give the link for the funny numbers
<chesedo> williamk: is it still in the fog (can past/other resources be used)?
<chesedo> Kilos: this one -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/800310/what-is-ubuntu-16-05-16-06-etc
<Kilos> yes ty chesedo 
<Kilos> there pavlushka 
<jerit-> mirc wasting my time again
<chesedo> Kilos: your op on the 'ubuntu in the wild' agenda topic?
<Cryterion> you still using mirc?
<Kilos> he needs to get quassel sorted still Cryterion 
<chesedo> i think we could keep the trello item up for a bit longer to see if it has interest
<Kilos> chesedo i dont have one, was just interesting 
<inetpro> haha, pavlushka see, it's true
<Kilos> thats about other places using ubuntu right
<chesedo> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, Iwas drifting away to work again
<Kilos> who has time to find these things out
<chesedo> it has seven items currently
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<Kilos> we  can look again tomorrow chesedo 
<Kilos> maybe archive it
<williamk> chesedo: just do not seem to get anywhere, have to sit down and start something
<chesedo> hmm... we will have to see who answers that
 * pavlushka now stopped laughing and looking stupid
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> williamk: ok
<chesedo> Kilos: right
<inetpro> pavlushka: I must say I don't like the idea, guess we should just stop talking about it... will just confuse people
<Kilos> not today
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Ubuntu in the Wild can be archived
<Maaz> Agreed: Ubuntu in the Wild can be archived
<Kilos> been busy today so tired now
<pavlushka> inetpro: so do I think, ;)
<chesedo> Anyone have anything to add about getting more involved with lugs?
<Kilos> the weekly news letter will tell with what
<paddatrapper> Sorry I'm late
<chesedo> Kilos: almost done..
<inetpro> paddatrapper: you as well?
<Kilos> haha welcome paddatrapper you can login with Maaz 
<chesedo> does not seem so...
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Lost track of time...
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: keep standing :p
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I'm Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Huh?
 * Kilos votes for chesedo
<chesedo> anyone interested in the hot seat for next meeting...
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Yessir
<inetpro> +1 for chesedo
<paddatrapper> chesedo always seems to do a great job
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 23 August 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 23 August 2016 @ 20:30
<inetpro> chesedo: thanks for doing a great job!
<chesedo> thank you all for joining in tonight and sorry for running a bit late
<nlsthzn> good job all :)
<Kilos> thanks a ton chesedo you keeping us alive
<SEptic> chesedo for president
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-07-26-18-30-41.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-07-26-18-30-41.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-07-26-18-30-41.html
<chesedo> Kilos: alive or out of sleep :P
<Kilos> alive
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: hello and Welcome :)
 * inetpro now has time to scroll?
<Kilos> here the news
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka :)
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue475
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Me too!
<Kilos> im winning
<williamk> Thanks chesedo
<chesedo> np inetpro paddatrapper Kilos SEptic
<Kilos> thanks for visiting williamk 
<paddatrapper> Thanks chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Does maaz support a ping all? May be useful before each meeting
<chesedo> sure thing williamk
<Kilos> paddatrapper write it in
<Kilos> if its not there add it for new ibid please
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply>: Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-07-26-18-30-41.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-07-26-18-30-41.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-07-26-18-30-41.html
<Maaz> chesedo: I'll remember that
<Kilos> have you got feedback from tumbleweed yet
<paddatrapper> Not yet. I think I'll have to kick him again...
<Kilos> inetpro maybe we get a new ibid before i go to the happy hunting grounds
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> paddatrapper kick harder
<chesedo> night all, hope you are all able to sleep warm
<pavlushka> night chesedo !
<Kilos> ty chesedo sleep well lad
<williamk> Cheers all
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Kicking themo on the #ibid channel, hopefully that will see some action
<jerit-> Cryterion: quassel wants to connect to Core or something and won't let me configure a network so its either webchat.freenode.net or mIRC
<jerit-> the more reliable at this point is webchat which is meh
<Kilos> that channel is dead
<Kilos> jerit- 
<Kilos> let me see what i remember from mages chats
<jerit-> ugh for some reason my site isn't able to connect to its database :/
<Kilos> you install the core on one pc
<Kilos> or server'
<cryterion_> jerit-: just got quassel running
<Kilos> superfly 
<Kilos> can you help quick please with quassel
<Kilos> oh cryterion_ uses it as well
<Cryterion> kilos: no just installed it as a test
<Kilos> oh
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: Had any time to review my ibid PR?
<Cryterion> jerit-: in quassel did you configure the server stuff etc?
<Kilos> pretty pleeeease tumbleweed 
<Cryterion> and how did you install?
<jerit-> Cryterion: I was able to connect to freenode with it earlier today not having done anything like that, so no
<nlsthzn> but you dont need a separate server when running quassel...
<Cryterion> jerit-: I installed via adding the ppa and using apt-get, once ready, setup server name, address etc, note it defaults to port 6667, and not 8001 which you need to change
<jerit-> Cryterion: I'm installing on Windows
<Kilos> eeeeek
<Cryterion> hmm yuck
<jerit-> although would be interesting to see if I can connect via my ubuntu vm
<Cryterion> and I run windows in a vm
<jerit-> ugh I'm so not-photogenic that even Instagram can't make me look pretty :/
<nlsthzn> need more filters
<jerit-> even Prisma can't make me look pretty
<Cryterion> which type nlsthzn?
 * nlsthzn doesn't know, doesn't do selfies
<nlsthzn> but more is always more than less
 * Cryterion doesn't either
<nlsthzn> unless less is more
<jerit-> hey that filter on Prisma isn't too bad. Kinda like a Linkin Park Breaking the Habit kinda thing
<Cryterion> nah, more or better
<Cryterion> depends anyway
<Sicelo> weird stuff going on on my computer .. i have a USB WiFi dongle, which I had setup with hostapd on my pc as an AP, and been working fine almost forever .. this morning i woke up to no WiFi, and PC was off or frozen .. not sure. the wifi dongle doesn't get enumerated on any of the ports on pc, but the ports are working, as i can use other USB devices. 
<Sicelo> the wifi dongle does work on laptop though :0/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 23 August 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2a7z64j
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<jerit-> What do you guys think? Here's a rare selfie of me filtered in Prisma -> http://i.imgur.com/CqA9uie.jpg
<jerit-> I think it looks pretty cool
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you as bad as inetpro 
<nlsthzn> needs more colour
<jerit-> how so?
<jerit-> @ bad as inetpro
<Kilos> havent you seen his avatar
<jerit-> nope
<kulelu88> jerit-: it joined your eyebrows/shadow-of-brows
<Kilos> one of those drawing goodies
<jerit-> kulelu88: didn't notice that loooool
<jerit-> Friend of mine did this earlier -> http://i.imgur.com/Qb7rSzI.jpg
<jerit-> you guys may know her as Jade Fairbrother if you know anything about Playboy SA
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<jerit-> that'll be my znc running on my vm
<jerit-> night Kilos
<jerit-> I'm off to play some wow, maybe tonight I can get in the guild
<kulelu88> not to discredit this womans natural beauty, but the filter gives her a demon-like look
<jerit-> haha its the lines around her pupils, yes?
<pavlushka> Good Night People!
 * pavlushka will sail in his dream.
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-27
 * paddatrapper blinks
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> hi d`_`b 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly paddatrapper theblazehen thatgraemeguy MaNI chesedo andrewlsd and all others too
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos. How's it going in the cold? 
<Kilos> haha shivering
<Kilos> hows things there lad
<Sicelo> morning 
<Kilos> hi Sicelo 
<d`_`b> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... should we know you?
<andrewlsd> Morning
<Kilos> quassel user
<Kilos> jerit is it you?
<andrewlsd> Looks like  d`_`b is wearing headphones.
<Kilos> haha
<d`_`b> basicly, d-_-b already in use.
<d`_`b> Hi andrewlsd
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz nickometer d`_`b 
<Maaz> Kilos: d`_`b is 69.4% lame
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> Maaz: nickometer andrewlsd
<Maaz> andrewlsd: andrewlsd is 0.0% lame
<d`_`b> So d`_`b is just d-_-b rolling his eyes!
<andrewlsd> Maaz: nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<andrewlsd> ooh
<Kilos> d`_`b what is your other nick
<Kilos> hehe making me think so early in the morning on such a cold morning
<andrewlsd> I just tried dº_ºb but it had illegal characters.
<Kilos> haha
<d`_`b> Kilos: my affiliation
<andrewlsd> ludocris.
<Kilos> ludo
<Kilos> i see now
<Kilos> sorry for being so slow
<andrewlsd> ȍ
<Kilos> nice nick to type though d tab
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i go do chores
<paddatrapper> Kilos: cold here too... Though no rain today 
<superfly> o/
<superfly> Maaz: nickometer superfly
<Maaz> superfly: superfly is 0.0% lame
<superfly> Maaz: nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<superfly> Maaz: nickometer paddatrapper
<Maaz> superfly: paddatrapper is 0.0% lame
<anton_may> ciao, dumelang, guten morgen, goeie môre, good monirngs
<superfly> molo anton_may
<anton_may> o/ superfly
<paddatrapper> Lol
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<dlPhreak> Morning
<andrewlsd> molo paddatrapper superfly dlPhreak
<paddatrapper> Goede morge andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> Gutendag paddatrapper
 * andrewlsd is disconnecting from QuasselCore
<dlPhreak> Hi andrewlsd, paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hey dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: how are you?
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: good thanks. You? 
<dlPhreak> Pretty swell thanks paddatrapper 
<dlPhreak> Are you new here or am I oblivious? 
<dlPhreak> I don't come here very often and when I am here I just idle so I don't really pay attention to who comes and goes..
<jerit> is it weird or awesome that this is really the only channel I care about being in anymore aside from #web-social?
<MaNI> depends on your occupation I guess - if you are a programmer then I would say yes thats pretty odd, if not then it probably isn't that strange
<Kilos> that one or #ubuntu-za
<jerit> Kilos these are the only 2 channels I care about being in
<Kilos> what is that one about
<jerit> MaNI not all that strange really. They treat me like crap in ##csharp and in other channels its normally dead quiet so...
<Kilos> just socialising?
<jerit> yeah
<jerit> they've helped me a lot with a bunch of stuff though... good bunch of guys
<Kilos> well if you can give and receive help then all good
<MaNI> I'd expect most programmers who IRC to be in several channels simply because they are likely to use several libraries.
<MaNI>  e.g. I am #wxWidgets because I use that library, I very seldom need to talk in there but it is pretty rude to join only when you need to ask a question and then immediately leave, so I hang around and occasionally even answer questions.
<MaNI> I guess it depends though *shrug*
<Kilos> nice to hear that MaNI 
<Kilos> i also think its rude
<MaNI> especially for smaller projects who don't have lots of people
<MaNI> if it's something like #postgresql where the text is constantly scrolling then it's a bit different 
<jerit> MaNI I used to hang around and answer questions (when I could) in #csharp but one of the guys in there has something against me so he makes it very unpleasant for me to stay there
<MaNI> I can understand yes
<MaNI> some channels can be quite toxic
<Kilos> if you dont feel happy or welcome in a channel just leave
<Kilos> some peeps can be very snotty
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: I've been here for a while, 3/4 monts or so I think
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: well then I am pleased to meet your acquaintance. 
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: and I yours :) 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> surely more than 4 months paddatrapper 
<Kilos> dlPhreak he is also busy rewriting our bot
<Kilos> between studies
<Kilos> inetpro ?
 * Kilos hears govt places upgrading stuff
<dlPhreak> Y u replacing Maaz ??
<dlPhreak> :'(
<Kilos> nope we will just upgrade him once everything is sorted
<dlPhreak> I always thought maaz was female??
<Kilos> no his wife is
<Kilos> actually he is neither
<Kilos> Maaz are you male
<Maaz> No. Us Bots are above that human failing
<dlPhreak> Maaz, do you know C3PO?
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Huh?
<dlPhreak> Or R2D2
<Kilos> haha
<dlPhreak> I think BB8 > R2D2
<paddatrapper> Kilos: think I first peaked around the door end of Feb/beginning of March 
<Kilos> and you got trapped
<Kilos> aw paddatrapper i forgot your name
<Kilos> and cant scroll back into last nights meeting
<anton_may> What version of flash is required for efilling? Efilling says 11.3 and the one for linux is only 11.2
<Sicelo> if that's what it says .. then likely that's what it requires :)
<Sicelo> however, usually there are ways to 'fake' Flash versions .. have a look at that, and it may help
<Sicelo> although i think you might still have other problems, such as XFA on their PDFs
<anton_may> nope got adobe reader installed, according to adobe website the latest version of flash is installed, but efilling says 11.3. So will see how to fake it
<MaNI> so ridiculous the way e-filing depends on that stuff :(
<anton_may> yip worked great last year, noe this year is a joke
<MaNI> gives me problems every year - I usually just end up using a VM for it, so unnecessary though it is just some forms that have to be filled in there are open standards that can handle this
<anton_may> urg ok, let me dust of the cobwebs on the vm
<MaNI> not like the whole adobe thing they have going on is even user friendly, it's a clumsy mess
<jerit> Malema is so all over the place I'd be shocked if he doesn't need someone to tie his shoes for him in the morning
<Sicelo> :)
<jerit> The more I look at the DA, ANC and EFF playing their little political games, the more I agree with David Draiman's (frontman for Disturbed) views on politics http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/disturbeds-david-draiman-i-hate-all-politicians-equally/
<ra1v3n> hello
<paddatrapper> Hey ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> hello paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How goes it?
<jerit> hi ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> hello jerit 
<jerit> you well?
<ra1v3n> Im good thank and yourself?
<superfly> anton_may: I have a Mac at home for some cross-platform development. I just use that.
<anton_may> yea, I got a Win 7 VM on my ubuntu home laptop
<jerit> all good thanks ra1v3n :) just had to reboot there because my computer went spastic or summing
<jerit> its this ubuntu nonsense :P
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> nothing wrong with Ubuntu
<ra1v3n> plenty wrong with Unity
<ra1v3n> only uses openbox
<Na3iL> o/
<theblazehen> Nothing wrong with dwm.suckless.org/
<anton_may> ciao all see you tomorrows
<magespawn> brb
<ra1v3n> theblazehen, thankyou.... I think I might try dwn or awesome next, nothing seems to be happening in terms of development on openbox
<theblazehen> ra1v3n: AwesomeWM is... Well, Awesome!
<theblazehen> Only one that lets you have a full set of independent workspaces on all monitors
<ra1v3n> I just love openbox because it hardly uses resoures and never gets in my way
<theblazehen> I like herbestlufwm (I spelt it wrong, google can figure it out...), but it doesn't do multi monitor right. AwesomeWM is literally the only one that does
<ra1v3n> then I shall try awesome
<ra1v3n> Ive been meaning to learn Lua anyway
<theblazehen> It's using 58290 bytes of RAM at the moment
<theblazehen> (RSS)
<ra1v3n> that like nothing
<ra1v3n> When I started using openbox I was surprised at how fast my graphics apps and games responded
<theblazehen> Yeah. I used to run XFCE. was using 53 (!) MB RAM at boot
<ra1v3n> Now I sit at a machine that has a clunky wm/de and I get super annoyed
<ra1v3n> sooo slooow
<ra1v3n> the worst is by far windows
<theblazehen> Went without computer between 2010 or so to around November 2012, then I got a free PC with 256 MB RAM. Was fun chainloading from a CD so I could boot to a USB
<theblazehen> Yeah. Hell, even xp struggles with 256 MB RAM
<ra1v3n> but Canonicals Unity is right behind it
<theblazehen> Arch with xfce was decent
<theblazehen> Sure, I could only open 1 browser tab, and couldn't use heavy websites, but othwrwise it's fine
<theblazehen> !FUN! fact, don't leave the cloudflare website open over night. Found it using around 680 MB RAM
<theblazehen> A reddit page is around 15 MB
<theblazehen> Wikipedia around 5-9, google close to 20-25
<ra1v3n> I would much rather reserve a systems resources for important programs rather than choke it with a fancy desktop
<ra1v3n> I use links2 if I just need the text
<theblazehen> Cool
<ra1v3n> otherwise I resort to firefox 
 * theblazehen had 600+ frefox tabs open once
<theblazehen> But then it got slow
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> I limit myself to between 10 and 20 tabs
<ra1v3n> anything else is madness
<theblazehen> Check out tree style tabs and wikipedia
<ra1v3n> hmmm .... suppose that may be useful
<jerit> so guys, I have folder /var/www/html/jerit/stuff and I wanna the contents of the "jerit" directory into the "other" directory at /var/www/html/other/ I'm a little fuzzy on how to correctly target the locations correctly
<jerit> cp /var/www/html/jerit/ /var/www/html/other ?
<Na3iL> theblazehen, +600 tabs open on FF? 
 * Na3iL is wondering what CPU type you have
<Sicelo> finally bit the bullet .. upgrading to debian testing 
<d`_`b> Hi, do anybody know if this is still a issue http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/286? 
<d`_`b> Can't seem to turn it on in my *gulp*windows client.
<d`_`b> Sicelo: what you looking forward to, in testing?
<d`_`b> Also how did you do it? Just a change in your `sources.list`, and `apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<Sicelo> yes, still downloading
<Sicelo> looking forward to bugs, and more fun :)
<Sicelo> sorry not using quassel, so no idea about that
<Kilos> hmm... long day
<d`_`b> np, pcbsd? I'm trying to get c9 running on it. Easy Peasy on ubuntu, but a quick *herp*durp* on bsd.
<paddatrapper> Sicelo: \o/ welcome to the interesting side of life! (I'm on unstable) 
<jerit__> so guys
<Sicelo> paddatrapper: awesome :)
<Sicelo> but my main pc will remain on stable - it is my router/AP, MTA, etc. so i don't need it to break
<jerit__> I got quassel working
<jerit__> turns out quassel =/= quassel client
<jerit__> but now how do I connect to my znc
<Kilos> well done jerit__ 
<Kilos> look in your nick panel and see who uses quassel
<Kilos> or ask the fly, pro or magespawn tomorrow or if he appears tonight
<jerit__> ctcp version all 35 people here who aren't me you mean?
<Sicelo> don't /version me .. irssi :)
<Kilos> dont you see host names
<jerit__> I just see nicks
<Kilos> in settings should be show host names
<Kilos> i dunno quassel but settings or preferences should give an option to show hosts in nick panel
<Sicelo> what does he need that for? (sorry if i missed something)
<Kilos> so he can see who uses quassel
<Kilos> and who is cloaked etc
<Kilos> he needs quassel help so normally you would ask a quassel user right?
<Sicelo> jerit__: about your 'cp' question .. looks fine your command .. just add -r or -R as otherwise sub-directories will not be descended into
<jerit> thanks Sicelo ^^ I'm gonna get screwed with that particular flag a lot in the next few months I expect
<Sicelo> the more you use it, you'll remember it ;)
<Sicelo> nice thing is that the flag works even with scp .. which is cool
<Sicelo> but only -r .. hence i use `cp -r` too .. to avoid getting confused when using scp
<jerit> who am I!?
<jerit> okay jerit without any ---___ nonsense
<jerit> so with any luck I should not have any problems with getting disconnected later
<Kilos> are you in now jerit 
<jerit> I seem to be yeah
<Kilos> yay
<jerit> connected to my znc and everything although that wasn't as straightforward as expected
<Kilos> normally once setup quassel is pretty stable
<magespawn> Back 
<ra1v3n> wb
<andrewlsd> Wb 
<theblazehen> Na3iL: Yes.
<jerit> magespawn: Kilos was gonna ask you to help me set up Quassel
<jerit> but I'm very heppy wiff myself because I did it all on my own :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy
<magespawn> jerit what did you need help with or are you sorted
<magespawn> ?
<jerit> well I was opening Quassel Client by mistake
<jerit> And then I wanted to connect to my znc as well
<magespawn> just the client or the all in one?
<jerit> all's I wanted to do was to just chat here
<Kilos> haha
<jerit> so Quassel Client/Quassel Core wasn't really what I was looking for
<Kilos> now you can bounce from a cell or other pc as well
<jerit> oh because of znc?
<magespawn> the quassel core work more like znc
<Kilos> i dont know, magespawn will
<Kilos> there jerit the core does the bouncing without znc
<theblazehen> You kind of have to wonder if documentation is up to date if you have to go to archive.org to get it
<jerit> I'll definitely look at it when I'm less frantic trying to fix my contractor's broken code and do his documentation for him
<jerit> lol theblazehen I'd wager it isn't :P
<theblazehen> jerit: To be fair, I'm trying to port to hardware from a similar time period
<jerit> lol well then maybe it is
<theblazehen> Did I mention how fun running `make -j` is on the linux kernel with lots of ram?
<theblazehen> Limited ram to 26GB, so had to run make twice, but 30 GB would probably have been enough
<theblazehen> Over 2000 processes running
<theblazehen> load of over 230
<ra1v3n> wb jerit 
<jerit> this is annoying. Apparently it doesn't matter if I'm using Quassel or mIRC except that Quassel seems to be able to connect again
<Kilos> kill mirc then
<Sicelo> hmm .. i might regret debian testing fast :P
<Sicelo> no longer have hibernate/sleep in kde
<theblazehen> 2/230/430/
<Sicelo> systemd suspend works, at least :-/
<Sicelo> the new KDE is "scary" .. has user icon that looks like it came out of Windows 10
<Sicelo> :-/
<Kilos> haha
<Sicelo> the UI has killed the traditional minimize, max, close buttons ... 
<Sicelo> with the side effect that i am unable now to move firefor around when it has many tabs open .. nowhere to "hold" the window :D
<Kilos> Sicelo have you tried many workspaces
<Kilos> im using 9 but dunno if 16.04 can do that
<Sicelo> not on this new one .. but Focus-Follows-Mouse works, at least
<Sicelo> what's 9? Ubuntu 9?
<Kilos> 9 seperate desktops
<Kilos> separate
<Sicelo> ah
<Sicelo> should be doable 
<Kilos> then you use the desktop switcher to switch
<Sicelo> found the settings .. can do up to 10 workspaces
<Sicelo> Kilos: that sounds hacky :)
<Sicelo> there should be a proper way to move windows around
<Kilos> i use 10 on desktop
<Kilos> the n you leave ff on its own space
<Sicelo> feels like Unity now 
<Kilos> lol
<Sicelo> oh .. not to mention this kde is flat like windows 10 too
<Sicelo> Microsoft Loves Linux after all, haha
<Kilos> that was after their smear campaign
<magespawn> chat later all, home time
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Sicelo> so easiest way to move window around is to right-click them on task bar :-/
<Sicelo> ah .. got a theme with 'sane' buttons 
<Kilos> hi K_K_N kzn north coast right?
<K_K_N> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> right , i gotcha placed now
<K_K_N> yep
<K_K_N> hows the weather been, checked on the news a tornado hit Tembisa, I never knew that South Africa even has tornadoes its the first time I heard of it
<Kilos> yeah not often
<Kilos> rained in tvl even
<K_K_N> well we definitely need the rain the water restrictions are not cool at all
<K_K_N> if you wake up too late then no bath until it comes back
<jerit> apparently something on my pc is stuffing around with my connection
<K_K_N> I hope it rained enough above the damns
<K_K_N> *dams
<Kilos> they still hoping
<nsnzero> evening all 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> anybody used gambas ? 
<jerit> K_K_N: didn't you know? The dams are empty because the sun evaporates all of the water
<K_K_N> is it jerit, and here I was thinking that the peeps are using too much water to flush their toilets...
<K_K_N> ...hahahahahahaahahah
<K_K_N> oh no I think jerit may have been offended with my humour, sorry jerit, I am always joking if you did not know ;)
<K_K_N> but on a serious note we need more rain, the last news update I heard before the rain, said that if we do not get rain soon, I think it was haelmere dam they spoke about, it would be empty by next year Feb or so
<Kilos> hi shadow 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yes K_K_N times are hard waterwise
<Kilos> we lucky with our own borehole
<Kilos> jerit ill be in a meeting in africa channel soon, greet new peeps for me please
<jerit> K_K_N: very little offends me (basically only insults to my intelligence or character)
<jerit> Kilos will do my best - just really busy with testing of stuff
<K_K_N> yep I was lucky when we were still living on the farm, we had water tanks, now we living in a residential area and no water tank :(
<K_K_N> lol @ jerit nice to know, same here ;)
<K_K_N> hehe
<jerit> :)
<jerit> my connection is making me cry right now :(
<jerit> maybe its just the CORS extension I've got on
<K_K_N1> (9:09:42 PM) K_K_N: my connection does that to me all the time, I have grown to live with it but it has resulted in me being constantly frustrated
<K_K_N1> LOL
<K_K_N1> and I get disconnected like almost immediately
<inetpro> good night all
<inetpro> way too cold to even attempt scrolling 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> see email from ian please
<K_K_N> grab a nice mug of Hot Chocolate inetpro it always warms you up
<K_K_N> hot coffee will do the same but then you may not be able to sleep for hours
<ra1v3n> gnyt all
<jerit> that looks like my bouncer
<pavlushka> Good Night ZA!
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> paddatrapper you here
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-28
<inetpro> good morning 
<paddatrapper> Morning inetpro
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell Kilos I am here now...
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning all. wbb chores time
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<chesedo> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<dlPhreak> morning, chesedo paddatrapper, Kilos 
<dlPhreak> Hi magespawn 
<paddatrapper> Morning dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Are you well paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> Hey magespawn, chesedo
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: going down with flu. You? 
<dlPhreak> I'm good thanks paddatrapper, just another day in service to the man.. Eat more apples..
<dlPhreak> Actually, if your flu is still in it's infancy and you want to halt it's spread, get some fresh ginger and grate it into boiling water then let it simmer for 10 minutes and then strain it and drink it with some lemon and honey.
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: sounds like a plan. The entire household has it so I'm all for doing everything I can to avoid it! 
<paddatrapper> Morning thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper thatgraemeguy dlPhreak magespawn chesedo inetpro and all lurkers
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> o/
<thatgraemeguy> \o
<chesedo> \o
<paddatrapper> o/
<Kilos> hmm... we even have some lefties amongst us
<jerit> good arvies everyone
<Sicelo> !seen sicelo
<Sicelo> hi jerit 
<SEptic> word
<Kilos> hi jerit Sicelo SEptic 
<jerit> hello hello
<SEptic> hi
<jerit> this is so much fun
<SEptic> did you break it?
<jerit> adding in better error reporting to my API so that I can see what bugger up is happening in Entity Framework
<jerit> thats preventing data from being saved
<SEptic> kiff
<SEptic> hope your comments are up to scratch else ... eish
<theblazehenweb> Can anyone tell me when I ping timed out earlier?
<theblazehenweb> Link between router and other pc showed as up, but nothing showed in dhcp, didn't have the mac addresses of vm host or anything, so couldn't arping either. I had my dhcp lease time really low, for testing my DDNS and dhcp in docker containers, caused unbound some issues before, but hosts were still registered. Decided to reboot router, but it didn't come back up
<jerit> lets see if quassel behaves better
<theblazehenweb> @andrewlsd AFAIK you need a working userspace for a dhcp client to work right?
 * theblazehenweb needs to get a serial cable so I can send magic sysrq keys to the host from router..
<theblazehenweb> Or maybe I should make it stop kernel panicing
<jerit__> well it seems my connection is stuffed regardless
<jerit> apparently doesn't matter if I use a bouncer or not, if I'm connected via a client running on my machine... meh
<ra1v3n> Hello all
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> hi Kilos 
<Sicelo> jerit-: where is the bouncer running from?
<Sicelo> jerit-: where is the bouncer running from?
<Kilos> seems the bouncer is working jerit you bouncing in and out all the time
<jerit> yeah I noticed
<jerit> might have to kill it for the sanity of everyone on the network
<jerit> is it supposed to do that while I'm not connected to it?
<jerit> might have to kill it for the sanity of everyone on the network
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe a timeout thing
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> other quassels dont
<Kilos> maybe somewhere in settings
<Kilos> not timeout, times are dfferent
<jerit-> well I'm connected again, lets see if it still bounces like that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> peeps can also turn off join/part messages if its annoying 
<dlPhreak> I always turn off join/part
<dlPhreak> Which bouncer are you using, jerit- ?
<jerit-> znc
<jerit> there we go again
<jerit> fml
<Kilos> lol
<Sicelo> the problem is that the znc is running on a bad connection apparently
<Sicelo> 13:36 < Sicelo> jerit-: where is the bouncer running from?
<theblazehenweb> Well, saw 2 extremely stupid / crazy things today..
<theblazehenweb> Quitting teamviewer made me run out of ram, htop said 39.9% of 8 GB used by teamviewer, was fine before that
<theblazehenweb> And http://ricardo.cc/2011/06/02/10-CoffeeScript-One-Liners-to-Impress-Your-Friends.html
<Sicelo> not surprising :)
<Langjan> Hi guys 
<Sicelo> theblazehenweb: juniper web filter blocks that link, grrr :(
<Sicelo> CATEGORY: Enhanced_Potentially_Damaging_Content REASON: BY_PRE_DEFINED
<Sicelo> nonsense ... /me hates 
<theblazehenweb> Sicelo: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fricardo.cc%2F2011%2F06%2F02%2F10-CoffeeScript-One-Liners-to-Impress-Your-Friends.html&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
<theblazehenweb> Just search cache:$url on google
<Langjan> Chasing sheep Kilos ?
<Sicelo> lol theblazehenweb. juniper's proxy is quite good .. that's blocked too :)
<Sicelo> i'll check the link later on another network
<Sicelo> CATEGORY: Enhanced_Potentially_Damaging_Content REASON: BY_PRE_DEFINED
<theblazehenweb> Sicelo: Challenge accepted
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<theblazehenweb> Can you run linux at work?
<theblazehenweb> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehenweb 
<Kilos> just returned from sheep yes sir
<Sicelo> theblazehenweb: no. i can ssh proxy on the wifi though .. just don't feel like doing it now ... but on the "work" network, windows, with least privilege
<Langjan> Hi Kilos are you well?
<Langjan> Jy moet vuurmaak
<theblazehenweb> Sicelo: Can you run unprivileged exes?
<Kilos> kom nog groter koue Langjan 
<Kilos> als was ys hier vanoggend
<Kilos> im ok ty and you sir
<Langjan> All fine thks Kilos, was 7° this morn, coldest of the winter
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> we were - and some change i think
<Langjan> Forecast says slightly warmer tomorrow and still better Saturday
<Langjan> - ?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> dont you even know what a minus is
<Langjan> Thats for Bela-Bela, dunno about Pretoria
<Kilos> the opposite of +
<Langjan> Yes, all thats below 10° is minus
<Kilos> +-
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> so we were -7 
<Langjan> sorry -3
<Kilos> we  musta been minus 1 or 2 ithink
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> Jy moet vuurmaak
<Kilos> minus is under zero
<Langjan> no under 10 for us Zululanders
<Kilos> haha oh ya
<Langjan> Maar as jy vuurmaak dan word dit warm en jy kan daai skaaptjops braai
<Kilos> jy het altyd kos op jou brein
<Langjan> No parcel yet?
<Langjan> Nee skaaptjops, baie lekka
<Kilos> havent heard yet
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> They said they will deliver to your friend, hopefully soon
<Kilos> its a friend of an old neighbour
<Langjan> when will you see them? 
<Kilos> so most likely van der merwes so maybe 1/2 a parcel arrives
<Langjan> Lmga
<Kilos> i see neighbour daily but friend in town
<Langjan> Are they Australian women?
<Kilos> nee man daai goed wat jy se boere is
<Langjan> The ones that will steal half the parcel
<Kilos> no man local peeps
<Langjan> They call them mate
<Kilos> tannie is floorsie
<Langjan> spelt different
<Kilos> thats no aus name
<Langjan> ja man al die ozzies is mate
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> jys op en wakker vandag
<Langjan> gehoor van Debs?
<Kilos> besige dag gehad en dit was so koud vanoggend mens se neus het gebrand as jy inasem
<Kilos> ja maar sy sien eers daai spesialis in twee weke
<Langjan> Ja ek onthou jy het gesê
<Kilos> als reg met die rekenaars
<Langjan> Ek probeer hard maar niks breek nie want eks nie op kde nie, nou kuier ek maar sommer net
<Kilos> het jy systemback probeer
<Langjan> nog nie
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ek het dit gebruik
<Langjan> Die Intel mense het my gebel, eks beïndruk
<Langjan> Hoe werk dit?
<Kilos> en instaleer op desktop en dis presies asof ek hier op lappie is
<Langjan> Sal dit my vbox ook behou?
<Kilos> ek weet nie , lees wat se hulle van die ding
<Kilos> myne het kiekies en epos settings en als onthou
<Kilos> tot my irc klient en pidgin is als daar
<Langjan> Ek sal beïndruk wees as dit vbox onthou
<Langjan> duiwe?
<Kilos> nie pigeon nie , pidgin
<Langjan> lmga!!!
<Kilos> tik pidgin in synaptis en lees wat dit is
<Langjan> duifies man
<Kilos> beter as empathy
<Langjan> wats empathy?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im client
<Kilos> IM client
<Langjan> IM?
<Kilos> instant messaging client
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> dont use that stuff
<Kilos> no you skype
<Langjan> only Whatsapp
<Kilos> i dont whatsapp
<Langjan> I use carrier pidgin
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> posduif
<Langjan> lots empathy for them, dont let them fly too far
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> you crazy old coot
<Langjan> Netnou maak ek jou kwaad, ek praat nou bog, gaan maar groet. 
<Langjan> How was the meeting, irc?
<Kilos> lekker
<Langjan> coc thats me
<Langjan> mooi
<Kilos> you need to attend and learn something
<Langjan> too old for that fancy stuff
<Langjan> my lady just arrived, gaan net gou groet
<Kilos> nothing fancy man its same as chatting here
<Kilos> go well my friend and ty again
<Langjan> no you chat about too complicated things
<Kilos> geniet jou aand
<Langjan> dankie Kilos  jy ook, hoop jy bly warm
<Kilos> lekker slaap oom
<Langjan> j ook dankie, ek hoor ons gaan koek eet by die bure
<Langjan> jy ook
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Good evening Kilos
<nlsthzn> \o
<Kilos> hi  nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hows my trainee ahab
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , hello :)
<nlsthzn> so now the aprentice has become the master?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> i still cant fix things
<Kilos> i fix peeps not apps
<Kilos> hi d`_`b 
<d`_`b> Hi Kilos
 * nlsthzn is good at re-installing
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i havent had to do that for a while
<Kilos> 14.04 kde has reallt been good to me
<Kilos> really
<nlsthzn> currently have opensuse tumbleweed installed, bleeding edge and rolling... every upgrade is a potential for breakage >.< (I blame nightshift and bad decisions)
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> in all fareness it is pretty stable if you consider what they do :p
<nlsthzn> *fairness
<Kilos> what do they do?
 * nlsthzn is going for 5 hour IELTS test on Saturday to prove he speaks the english deliciously
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> the fact that it is a rolling release on the bleeding edge
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn> even arch can't keep up some days :p
 * nlsthzn goes to do some work again.... catch you all later
<Kilos> enjoy lad
<Kilos> ty for visiting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> frog boots!
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Hey, sorry been laid low by flu
<Kilos> np paddatrapper get well soon lad
<paddatrapper> I am certainly trying!
<Kilos> paddatrapper you got some time?
<Kilos> if you too ill then rest rather
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yup, though not too sure how much use I'll be
<magespawn>  home time chat later all
<inetpro> evening 
<inetpro> Arguably a few months late, we're finally having our #Ubuntu 16.04 release party in SF tonight! Learn more at https://t.co/scQJWCUEJr
<inetpro> anyone joining us? 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oops, I mean them :-)
<Kilos> lol
<spinza> i'm tired of the standard ubuntu appearance.  it's really dead boring
<spinza> i've tried some skins but it's not great.  how is ubuntu gnome?
<inetpro> spinza: tried Kubuntu yet? 
<spinza> no
<inetpro> try it! 
<not_found_> the arc theme is pretty awesome
<spinza> can't say it looks pretty
<not_found_> but I have found it slightly broken from time to time :/
<inetpro> even Kilos is not looking back 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> even kilos
<Kilos> use 14.04
<Kilos> everything works
<Kilos> they still sorting bugs on 16.04
<Kilos> for some 16.04 works fine
<inetpro> I have no troubles with 16.04.1
<not_found_> if you add backports to Kubuntu it is pretty epic
<not_found_> very close to upstream
<not_found_> oh and hi all :p
<not_found_> >.>
<spinza> i've got ui tweak and paper icons
<Kilos> hi not_found_ 
<spinza> switched to arc theme now
<ra1v3n> hello 404
<inetpro> and if data wasn't a problem I would try kde on debian unstable 
 * not_found_ is in tumblweed for the freshest KDE
<not_found_> *tumbleweed
<not_found_> oh and hi ra1v3n :p
<not_found_> and uncle Kilos 
<tumbleweed> hi not_found_
<not_found_> *yawn*
<not_found_> oops sorry tumbleweed ... you should be over on #opensuse :p
<inetpro> not_found_: please find yourself 
<not_found_> its easy once you realize there is no spoon inetpro 
<Kilos> not_found_ ?
<Kilos> neelsie?
<Kilos> oh my
<not_found_> a bit slow on the uptake tonight uncle Kilos ?
<not_found_> :p
<Kilos> haha
<not_found> >.<
 * not_found goes to make tea and do some Task Risk Assessments :'(
<chesedo> not_found: can you get _success_ to join us too - also please leave _redirected_ and _server_error_ where ever you escaped from :D
 * not_found does not have super cow powers, sorry 
<not_found> so you like arc theme spinza ?
<not_found> wb uncle Kilos 
<not_found> btw do you know if they finally got enough people to fill the membership board uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> i think so not_found 
<Kilos> one other reapplied i think
<Kilos> you may apply for membership, ill give you a +1
<Kilos> never let your membership expire
<Kilos> and ty , i lost connection because modem forgets to work at times
<not_found> I don't plan on any sustained activity in the Ubuntu community uncle Kilos :) was simply trying to assist a situation that shouldn't have existed imo
<not_found> up up up and down... turn turn turn around...
<inetpro> ai 
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-29
<Kilos>  brrrrr
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> morning andrewlsd Cryterion inetpro MaNI paddatrapper Sicelo zipper and lurkers
<zipper> Kilos: Morning
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, thatgraemeguy, chesedo, everyone 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<Cryterion> Mornings
<chesedo-> ohi paddatrapper Kilos thatgraemeguy Cryterion and others
<pavlushka> inetpro: if I am allowed then please approve me on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa. :)
<Kilos> done
<pavlushka> Thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> yw
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol, what is this? "yw =  you are welcome" ? then you should not complain for the shortcuts, :p
<Kilos> you're welcome
<Kilos> standard all over
<Kilos> your shortcuts are gibberish
<andrewlsd> Hi all.
<andrewlsd> (Hi Kilos)
<andrewlsd> I don't think theblazehen will be here much today, he's at training.
<andrewlsd> itisgagsc
<andrewlsd> ^ shortcut: I think I should go and get some coffee
<andrewlsd> (not a standard though)
 * andrewlsd winks at pavlushka and Kilos
 * andrewlsd disappears in lurker mode again.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
 * pavlushka is in rofl mode
<pavlushka> Kilos: you liked that?
<pavlushka> Ans Hi andrewlsd (in lurker mode)!
<pavlushka> *and
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> magespawn: Good Morning!
<magespawn> how are you pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> magespawn: cool and you?
<magespawn> all good 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<jerit> Happy Friday everyone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<jerit> anyone know if I can make the tabs in nano smaller? Damn things are enormous
<Kilos> thats so you can see them and not make mistakes
<ra1v3n> Hello All
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hi Kilos how are you
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<ra1v3n> Im good thanx
<theblazehen> jerit_: Got a screenshot?
<ra1v3n> I back 
<ra1v3n> network is faulty today
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ra1v3n> gnyt all
<Kilos> hi d`_`b 
<d`_`b> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> such a lekker nick only d tab needed
<d`_`b> Well what other K hangs around in these parts?
<d`_`b> k tab has the same result
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> s doesnt work
<Kilos> too many of them
<Kilos> s tab tab tab tab
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good night all home time
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> oh my where the fly
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<SEptic> gosh ...
<SEptic> why is za.archive.ubuntu.com so farting slow these last few days?
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-30
<Kilos> morning everyone
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper we freezing here today
<Kilos> water all iced
<Kilos> dont forget na3il will help with a total rewrite to python 3 hey
<Kilos> and elacheche also showed interest
<paddatrapper> Ai! Sun is shining here 
<Kilos> your one works fin though but i think the venv think makes it slower, is that right
<Kilos> how is your flu?
<Kilos> fingers frozen here
<paddatrapper> Awesome. Definitely think we should just fork it then and maintain it ourselves seeing as no one that side is bothering 
<paddatrapper> It's subsiding. Managed to sleep through last night which was awesome 
<Kilos> wonderful, cheche said last night he will fork it
<Kilos> my flu has hung on for 4 months now
<Kilos> eyes stuck closed this morning for the first time
<paddatrapper> Which channel was that conversation on? Can't find it 
<paddatrapper> Eish... That's not nice 
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh and you forgot paddatrapper 
<Kilos> you will see kewpie there
<paddatrapper> I don't recognize that nick... 
<Kilos> but when i do start meeting she says cracks his knuckles
<paddatrapper> Ah yeah... 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> which nick
<paddatrapper> Need to add it to the config 
<paddatrapper> kewpie
<Kilos> she your bot running here on lappy
<paddatrapper> Awesome. Had any issues with minutes? I've had one or two errors with writing them to the database 
<Kilos> i havent got that far
<paddatrapper> Ok
<superfly> paddatrapper: you converting ibid to py3? 
<paddatrapper> superfly: seems like the best way forward, though I'm not sure how the hacked together SQLAlchemy db setup will handle it 
<superfly> Ya, they hacked SQLAlchemy a bit. I should take a look. 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I think that was for database migrations, you might be able to just use alembic instead 
<paddatrapper> Awesome. Yeah tumbleweed was amazed I could port it to a newer SQLAlchemy version at all... 
<Kilos> hi superfly is it my imagination or is the venv thing slower than a .deb install
<superfly> Kilos: it's your imagination 
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> lots more work though
<paddatrapper> superfly: I don't have much experience with the different SQL frameworks, so I'll take your word for it 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yup that's why it's usually just for dev setup 
<superfly> paddatrapper: alembic is a migration system built on to of SQLAlchemy 
<superfly> We use it in OpenLP 
<paddatrapper> Ok cool. Sounds promising 
<paddatrapper> Does anyone know of launchpad supports git? May be a better place for development if the majority of devs come from here 
<superfly> paddatrapper: maybe we should organise a hack day 
<superfly> paddatrapper: it does, although I'm not sure how well 
<paddatrapper> superfly: definitely :) 
<Kilos> seems a few of the africa guys will get involved
<Kilos> chores and sheep time. wbb
<superfly> I should probably get out of bed sometime 
<superfly> Talking of out of bed... Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> nice superfly
<ra1v3n> Good Morning all
<paddatrapper> morning magespawn, ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> morning paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi magespawn ra1v3n 
<Kilos> morning chesedo 
<ra1v3n> hello Kilos
<chesedo> morning oom Kilos
<ra1v3n> kilos how can one easily verify the contents of a written dvd against files on hdd
<Kilos> sjoe ra1v3n 
<Kilos> i dunno how you verify from one to the other
<ra1v3n> damn
<Kilos> but to check or sort dvds i think ddrescue
<ra1v3n> ok I shal continue to google
<Kilos> or handbrake 
<Kilos> i forget
<ra1v3n> I will look at ddrescue thanx
<ra1v3n> handbrake is for video conversion
<ra1v3n> Thank you that resolves a different problem I was having
<Kilos> yay that was luck
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ill be afk for some hours
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<ra1v3n> ciao 4 now Kilos 
<Sicelo> great background, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p39pERjIqAg#t=48m59s
<Langjan> Hi Kilos gaan dit goed Boet?
<Langjan> Kilos, Sportron promised that the parcel would be at the van der Hoff rd address by yesterday - do you know if it arrived?  
<Kilos> ai! no one even told jan im afk
<Kilos> just got back and still chores to do
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> now gotta go lock up sheep and lions playing the highlanders
<Kilos> sigh
<paddatrapper> Kilos: lots to do, so little time 
<magespawn> hey Kilos had to restart
<Kilos> just got back from sheep chores , but at least lions leading
<Kilos> yeah paddatrapper so little time
<magespawn> what is the score?
<Kilos> 17/6 in our favour
<Kilos> go lions
<Kilos> second semi final, so this decides if we make it into the finals
<Kilos> other 3 teams all NZ teams
<magespawn> wow hectic, would they get a home game for the next one if they win?
<Kilos> i think so
<paddatrapper> No, Hurricanes have a home final unfortunately
<Kilos> aw
<paddatrapper> Because they thrashed the Chiefs
<magespawn> who won the first semi?
<paddatrapper> magespawn: Hurricans
<paddatrapper> Hurricanes
<Kilos> 25/6
<Kilos> 25/11
<Kilos> 28/11
<Kilos> 35/11
<Kilos> go lions
<magespawn> thanks paddatrapper 
<Kilos> 35/16
<Kilos> 42/16
<Kilos> lions into the final against the hurricanes
<Kilos> 42/23
<Kilos> 42/30
<paddatrapper> Awesome!
<magespawn> hey Kilos back again, score?
<Kilos> 42/30 final  score magespawn 
<Kilos> we have a team in the finals
<magespawn> cool beans, so they are off the nz
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> thats the hard part
<Kilos> no time to acclimatise
<magespawn> right, chat later.
<Kilos> sjoe, long time no flamewar here
<Kilos> inetpro you busy?
<Kilos> sleeping or watching tv or what?
<paddatrapper> They all out celebrating the Lions probably 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> the fly once told me geeks dont do sport
<Kilos> maybe his mind is changing now
<paddatrapper> Haha 
<pavlushka> can anyone tell me which part is the driver code here, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/files ?
<pavlushka> please
<pavlushka> and Hello everyone!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<ra1v3n> goodnight
<d`_`b> when you blindly "sudo do-release-upgrade"... yolo!
<d`_`b> painless :D
<pavlushka> d`_`b: is it in effect? the do-release-upgrade thing? no need to sudo though for that.
<d`_`b> it's finshed, wrestling a bit with my erlang pacakges but otherwise all just seem perfect.
<pavlushka> wow, See ya ZA!
<pavlushka> and d`_`b !
<Trixar_za> oO
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-31
<magespawn> good morning
<ra1v3n> good morning
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm and everyone else
<ra1v3n> morning
<ra1v3n> ciao 4 now
<Squirm> Such chatter today :D
<magespawn> hard to get a word in
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hello Kilos are you well?
<Kilos> good news. packet was delivered ty
<Kilos> ill get it this week
<Kilos> flu still same but ok ty and you sir
<Langjan> Great, thks for the good news
<Kilos> i just woke up
<Kilos> oh Langjan 
<Kilos> and
<Langjan> Hope you had a good rest, sounds like it - slept since yesterday? 
<Kilos> my boetie said he will give me 10k towards the trip
<Langjan> Praise the Lord for boeties like that
<Kilos> yesterday i was away at cop shop doing the proof of residence thing
<Langjan> OK was worried that the sheep were out of hand
<Kilos> thursday going to apply for pension
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Good
<Kilos> neighbour taking me
<ra1v3n> hi
<Kilos> so slowly things are happening
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<Langjan> You should have done the pension thing long ago, its time some of our hard-earned assets are returned
<Langjan> Hope you have lots of patience...
<Kilos> i tried before through the workmans compensation
<Langjan> and time
<Kilos> time for?
<Langjan> Nothing from WCA?
<Langjan> To cut all the black tape at pension office
<Kilos> nope they went bankrupt at the time so sent me a letter and said i was healed
<Langjan> Lmga! In old days red tape was problem, now its much worse, black tape.  
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Many things get stuck in velchro
<Kilos> oh well, i can only try
<Langjan> You will come right, just dont let them shunt you around and persevere until its successful
<Langjan> They owe you backpay
<Kilos> ill be dropped off there in the morning and picked up when it done 
<Kilos> im only 65 and 2 months
<Langjan> Take your sleeping bag
<Langjan> And your ID and recent proof of residence
<Langjan> Dunno if you need photos, find out'
<Kilos> lol yeah and a gotta get a 3 months bank statement
<Kilos> i was told , proof of residence , id and bank statement
<Kilos> so we swill see
<Kilos> we have had some very cold days
<Langjan> Oh yes of course bank statement
<Langjan> Eish! Not nice when you have chest probs
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hopefully your meds get fetched in town soon
<Langjan> Try for disability also
<Kilos> otherwise ill get it thursday
<Langjan> that will help you a lot
<Langjan> its not meds, its nutrition
<Kilos> yes man that
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Langjan> http://www.sassa.gov.za/index.php/social-grants/grants-for-older-persons
<Kilos> ty ill look at that
<Langjan> http://www.sassa.gov.za/index.php/social-grants/social-relief-of-distress
<Kilos> ty Langjan 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hows things your side
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :) how was the day?
<Kilos> lazy and yours pavlushka 
<pavlushka> not so lazy, was a little rush :)
<Langjan> hi pavlushka you well?
<Langjan> Dont rush too much...
<pavlushka> yep, and you Langjan ?
<Langjan> Very well thks pavlushka, spring is in the air! 
<Langjan> Dont like winter
<pavlushka> wow, that's a relief! :)
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Langjan> Lekker eet Kilos 
<Langjan> pavlushka, were fortunate, lowest temp this winter was still over 7° C
<Langjan> Bit for ex Zululanders thats 3° below zero!
<Langjan> But
<Langjan> Keep well guys, enjoy your evening
<ra1v3n> Goodnight all
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-24
<chesedo> morning all
<andrewlsd> Morning chesedo
<andrewlsd> Morning all
<inetpro> good night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-25
<superfly> Updated my BIOS without needing Windows. ASUS FTW!
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<ebsuku> hi all
<Langjan> Hello everyone
<vulcan> Heyo :)
<vulcan> Crosspost from slack: Anyone using megasync on ubuntu 16.04? Mine seems to have stopped syncing in the last month or two. Says that everything is fine though, but there are discrepancies between local folders and what shows via browser
<Langjan> Hi vulcan 
<Langjan> Any advice on this output in 16.04 Unity 64 bit? W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Kilos> hi Langjan and others
<inetpro> hi vulcan 
<inetpro> first time I even hear about megasync
<vulcan> :O
<vulcan> 50gb free cloud storage that's officially E2E
<vulcan> Mega.nz's been around for like ages(5 years or so) inetpro :D
<inetpro> looks interesting
<vulcan> There was a whole scandal with some US guys dropping into NZ to arrest the guy, and then him being released, and then him selling out the company, the E2E encryption was apparently not
<vulcan> But for random media storage it's decent. Compared to dropbox sharing though it's terrible
<vulcan> I use it as a Media backup archive for some scout stuff, mainly photos etc. That I want backed up, but don't want to pay for :joy:
<vulcan> Should probably swap to just using glacier at some point though tbh
<vulcan> Sidenote, it seems like a full purge of the app did the trick, it's resyncing again \o/
<inetpro> vulcan: cool, thanks for the heads up
<paddatrapper> I also use it for backup storage. Though I gpg encrypt it before uploading because I don't trust their encryption 
<vulcan> Yeah, i don't really trust it either. Just use it for photos and stuff though so I don't really care, wouldn't put anything sensitive on it unencrypted though, too many scandals and whatnot
<Langjan> Hello Kilos- 
<Kilos-> hi Langjan struggling a bit but ok
<Kilos-> here taras latest https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3MJslxJO-Y
<Kilos-> think it was linkin parks before he hung himself
<Kilos-> i had never heard of linkin park till just no
<Kilos-> now
<inetpro> Langjan: https://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/221408-sars-efiling-will-move-away-from-adobe-flash.html
<inetpro> SARS according to the above link, "has adopted HTML5 as the standard for its electronic channels going forward"
<inetpro> good news that, now only a matter of time until we see it, hopefully 
<MaNI> wow miracles do happen
<andrewlsd> vulcan: you involved with Scouts?
<MaNI> hopefully the transition doesn't cost us taxpayers several trillion rands and end up a complete flop
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: I've used similar storage in the past.   I use Ubuntu's encrypted "Private" folder which uses ecryptfs. and then I sync the .Private folder 
<andrewlsd> so that the data that gets uploaded is pre-encrypted
<vulcan> andrewlsd, Yep, can confirm
<andrewlsd> cool vulcan. me too.  (western cape, table bay district)
<vulcan> Heyyyy. I'm TS at 2nd Rondebosch, Liesbeek
<andrewlsd> I'm ATS 1st Edgemead
<andrewlsd> you guys using Scouts.Digital?
<vulcan> Nope. Tried it and gave up, built my own one a year or so ago which I still much prefer, but planning on building a proper solution by the end of the year
<vulcan> If the system doesn't give the controls to the users (Scouters), it's never gonna scale. He's so busy firefighting that he doesn't have time for dev work. Plus it doesn't feel like a proper custom solution tbh
<vulcan> Page loads on mobile are so painful
<vulcan> To me a solid SPA running on react + PWA vibes makes sooooo much more sense. Even my current thing which is just like 2 weeks worth of painful pure php code is way faster than S.D 
<andrewlsd> vulcan: would love to see an open source solution.
<vulcan> Yeah, that's the idea
<andrewlsd> imho OSS would be appropriate for scouts.
<vulcan> imho non-OSS is inappropriate for scouts :D
<andrewlsd> ^ agreed!
<vulcan> Ive gone down the rabbit hole of national though. On the IT committee thing, but it's such a farce
<andrewlsd> I looked at the previous Scouts software which was Windows-only and although the dev was nice about it, it was a non-starter for me being "single-user" windows only software.
<andrewlsd> ... looked at ScoutSheet (a google spreadsheet)
<vulcan> I mean, Paddy knew that S.D was being rolled out to WC. I was never even involved in talking about it :|
<andrewlsd> and ended up at Scouts.D... 
<vulcan> Yeah, Nigel's decent
 * vulcan suggests we take this OT convo to pm
<andrewlsd> N was definitely pleasant to deal with.
 * andrewlsd is happy to pm.
<andrewlsd> Cheers all. See you again soon
<Langjan> inetpro, thanks for the good news, at long last somebody has awoken in the 21 st Century!
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoesit
<chesedo> hi guys, i see we have meeting tonight
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-26
<nsnzero>  morning all
<nsnzero> guys i hope everyone is well 
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro also as well too
<inetpro> goeimore Kilos
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh and hi to all others 
<Kilos> ek gaan rukkie slaap nou
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> please share this link far and wide guys, debt collectors getting serious
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<Kilos> sleep tight ZA
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-27
<andrewlsd> Morning ZA
<Kilos> morning guys 
<Kilos> oh and inetpro as well
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos :-)
 * andrewlsd travels
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<vulcan> :wave: :)
<Kilos> hi vulcan 
<vulcan> Today feels like a very unproductive day :(
 * vulcan summons +10 willpower
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> I kept missing your meetings here regularly
<Kilos> me too
<pavlushka> but I noticed this month that you all missed it.
<Kilos> i was most likely sleeping
<pavlushka> Then I said to myself, "OK"
<Kilos> everyone is just to busy to remember everything
<pavlushka> It happens
<Kilos> its my job to remember meetings and so on, but i have been very slack
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos... alo, long time
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> how are you sir?
<Kilos> mainly tired lad , but ok otherwise
<Kilos> hows things your side
<nlsthzn> summer
<nlsthzn> so pretty hot 
<NeRoboto> Ag nee. I forgot about the meeting two days ago. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so did everyone else it seems
<Kilos> chesedo- what happened
<Kilos> ah your tail got jammed somewhere
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-28
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro and everyone else
<not_found> Well, good afternoon to me and good morning to you :)
<Kilos> hahaha hi neelsie
<not_found> lazy Sunday here in middle earth *yawn*
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo-> not_found: i guess that means you can forcast our weekend?
<superfly> I'm really struggling to get to sleep these days, eish.
<superfly> Good night everyone.
<chesedo-> superfly: night... hope you have better progress in waking up
<chesedo-> ...early that is
<Kilos> night superfly rest well
<Kilos> hi chesedo- 
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos, how goes?
<Kilos> still kicking ty , how are you?
<chesedo> great, studies started again this week
<chesedo> ... well the book arrived last Friday
<Kilos> do your best
<chesedo> ... but we should have started last week and the week before
<Kilos> study lots
<Kilos> eish
<chesedo> atleast I do not have Math subject this semester (other than statistics) so hope all will go quicker
<chesedo> although my first four exams are cramped into about one week
<Kilos> ouch
<chesedo> Kilos: what did you think about this years winter?
<Kilos> my first winter here in rustenburg area but from what peeps say its colder than ever
<Kilos> i get cold when temps are under 20°c
<Kilos> so the whole winter except for midday i struggle hehe
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> the sun is always warm (or was here at least)
<Kilos> we get cold winds here that make standing in the sun yuck unless you behind a wall
<Kilos> always cold west wind
<not_found> chesedo: I doubt it... except to say it will be cold 
 * chesedo fetches a blanked to be prepared
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> good man
<not_found> I downloaded some sun light from here, but I don't have a fast enough connection to send it... sorry
<chesedo> not_found: no worries, i will try a torrent
<not_found> chesedo: hmmm, cold and wet
<not_found> lovely
<chesedo> hmm
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> long time no hear, you ok lad?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly hows things there?
<superfly> Kilos: Good thanks
<Kilos> why you battling to sleep?
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know. I'm tired, just not sleepy.
<Kilos> i should be battling not you
<Kilos> over tired maybe?
<superfly> Maybe I shouldn't be playing computer games at 11pm...
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> yes thats a good start
<superfly> hey chesedo
<paddatrapper> Wow. 3 days before I head to Debconf, my visa is approved and my passport is sorted. I literally collect it 8 hours before I fly on Monday... 
<superfly> paddatrapper: wow!
<superfly> paddatrapper: please say hello to lavamind for me
<paddatrapper> superfly: you have no idea how nail biting it has been getting it! Will do :) 
<superfly> paddatrapper: actually, I kinda do, remember last year? :-P
<superfly> except mine was kinda long and drawn out
<paddatrapper> superfly: true, I had forgotten about that! 
<superfly> I really wanted to go to DebConf17 and support lavamind and co, but just wasn't going to work with everything that's happened since DC16
<paddatrapper> superfly: sad you aren't coming, but yeah I fully understand 
<superfly> paddatrapper: but yes, if anyone asks about me, feel free to explain
<Kilos> wonderful news paddatrapper , go enjoy yourself lad
<paddatrapper> superfly: ok :) I'll just have to come see the US at some point and pop by Arizona 
<superfly> Kilos: he's going to be woring hard
<paddatrapper> Kilos: thanks, I shall! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: please, feel free to. You'll have free accommodation and food.
<Kilos> he is used to working but at least this is somewhere else
<paddatrapper> superfly: thanks
<Kilos> enjoy every minute of it paddatrapper and come back safe
<superfly> paddatrapper: you're more than welcome
 * paddatrapper hears the supper call
<paddatrapper> I'll be back in a bit 
<Kilos> night all. sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-30
<Kilos> no one said anything all day. oh my
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-23
<chesedo> Afternoon all
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-24
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> hi inetpro, how goes?
<chesedo> hi all others too
<inetpro> all good thanks and you chesedo
<inetpro> ?
<chesedo> good ty inetpro
<Wolfeyes> Morning all
<Kilos> hi wolfeyes and everyone else
<Kilos> Wolfeyes: 
<Kilos> anyone using squid to monitor bandwidth usage please help
<Wolfeyes> Does anyone have advice on what the best broadband usage monitoring program would be best on a windows network, running it from Trusty 14.04 being used as a server, but not with server software...? 
<Wolfeyes> bandwidth not broadband*
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: does the ubuntu system act as the network server?
<Wolfeyes> yes
<Wolfeyes> chesedo, yes
<Wolfeyes> with windows computers connecting to it, internet running in and out of the server ethernets ports
<Wolfeyes> I am currently looking at squid and wondering if there is anything easier
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: great, thats do-able
<chesedo> squid is only a proxy
<chesedo> should the monitoring be live or historical?
<Wolfeyes> so the web browsers have to connect to that port that squid creates?
<Wolfeyes> Both if my understanding of historical is recorded.
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: yes, they have to use that port  if the proxy is not transparent
<chesedo> normally 3128
<chesedo> should the data be per interface or connected client?
<Wolfeyes> and my understanding is if squid is tranparent then traffic will go through without any trouble, until changed to monitor traffic?
<Wolfeyes> client connected I think, windows computers connecting to it...
<chesedo> i have to idea how to make squid record the bandwidth used so can't help there...
<chesedo> but for that look at darkstat. Most routers use it for historical bandwidth used per connected client
<Wolfeyes> Okay well just recording the sites visited would be a great start.
<Wolfeyes> Let me google that
<chesedo> do you want a log of sites visited or bandwidth data used?
<Wolfeyes> both
<chesedo> Oh, squid already does the visited log... will tell where when at pc again... Was access.log iirc
<chesedo> Then darkstat for data used...
<Wolfeyes> busy looking at it, Iwill have to look at installing it on the weekend I htink. Thanks chesedo 
<Wolfeyes> Just busy gathering everything that I will need
<chesedo> `tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log` for the squid log file
<chesedo> although you might want to rather use some squid log analyser to get a better view of the data in that file
<Wolfeyes> I saw chesedo there was mention of a program called Sarge for looking at the log file
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: seems interesting
<chesedo> there is also SquidAnalyzer
<chesedo> well there are many choses actually on some official page on squid
<Wolfeyes> I was there today chesedo been trying to read through it all, it's a lot lol
<chesedo> haha, yeah I only scrolled through it :D
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> o/
<chesedo> hi superfly and Kilos
<Wolfeyes> heya superfly 
<superfly> hey guys
<Kilos-> hi chesedoty for helping wolf
<Kilos-> all good superfly?
<superfly> Kilos-: yep.
<superfly> hot, but good.
<Kilos> how hot?
<superfly> 40
<Kilos> dont melt
<superfly> We have airconditioning in the house... but not in my office :-/
<superfly> I might move into the bedroom after lunch
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> We might have a thunderstorm this afternoon, that'll cool things down.
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> we freezing here
<superfly> Kilos: I hope you're staying warm enough
<Kilos> yes ty , coupla good duvets, and sun warms my room all morning so i spend much time with door closed to keep warmth in
<Kilos> did you guys like and share taras song on FB?
<Kilos> teel the mericans thats a boere meisie that cant speak afrikaans
<superfly> haha
<superfly> I can barely get the Americans to understand me.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> talk to them in code
<superfly> "Hi, I'm looking for the tarps" "huh?" "the tarps" "huh?" "The taRRRRRRRRRRRps" "Oh! they're down that aisle"
<Kilos> hahhahaa
<Kilos> how are the chickens
<superfly> They're also hot ;-)
<superfly> But doing  well.
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<chesedo> lol, try taaaps next time :D
<chesedo> iirc the r is not as "revee" as over here
<superfly> chesedo: I think they thought I was saying "tops"
<chesedo> lol
<superfly> because they pronounce an "o" as "aa"
<superfly> I'm in rural America, I hang with the ranchers and the cowboys ;-)
<Kilos> crazy
<chesedo> southerners?
<superfly> No, South West (which is not the same as the South)
<superfly> We live just outside Willcox https://osm.org/go/TlP8Aag--
<chesedo> aak :P
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Oh, by the way, I ordered one of these little guys: https://www.amazon.com/HiLetgo-Internet-Development-Wireless-Micropython/dp/B010O1G1ES/
<superfly> It gets here this afternoon.
<superfly> You can either use Arduino to program it, or you can use MicroPython (which I'm planning on using)
<Wolfeyes> That looks pretty cool
<superfly> I'm going to hook it up to a solar charging set up (panels, charge controller, battery) and get it to automatically open and close the coop door at dawn and about 20 minutes after dusk
<superfly> The most expensive parts, from my calculations, are the solar panel, charge controller, and battery. They'll come to about $60.
<superfly> So that means I can set up my own automatic door for less than $100, while the ones being sold commercially are $200+
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> lucky chickens
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Wolfeyes> great concept superfly
<pavlushka> Hello Wolfeyes o.0, How are you?
<Wolfeyes> heya pavlushka Okay thank you and yourself?
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes: I am good, nice to see you :)
<Wolfeyes> Been a while, I been usy
<Wolfeyes> busy*
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes: good for you (actually for anyone)
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-25
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-27
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-07-23
<pavlushka> inetpro: ping
#ubuntu-za 2019-07-25
<sakhi> Howdy! ubuntu-za
